# 'Pacific Rim' (2013) - Guillermo Del Toro's Mecha VS. Kaiju film.



## TetraVaal (Nov 14, 2011)

As a big time science fiction geek, I feel like I'm being spoiled with all of these potentially great films coming out over the next couple years. Along with 'Elysium' -- 'Pacific Rim' is one of my most anticipated films to see in 2013. This flick came into fruition after Del Toro had a falling out with Universal after they wouldn't allow him to make the big budgeted 'At the Mountains of Madness' rated R. However, as a big time mech fan (_and I mean BIG time_) I have to say that I'm glad 'At the Mountains of Madness' didn't happen, even if for selfish reasons. Anyway, pre-production and conceptual illustration began months ago, and filming finally began early this morning in Toronto.

The small plot synopsis for 'Pacific Rim' is as follows:

_"This project will give the Hellboy filmmaker the opportunity to create two worlds. The first is an alternate version of Earth in the near future, decades after a historic date in November 2012 when the first kaiju, a towering Godzilla-like beast, emerged from a hole in the Pacific Ocean and attacked the city of Osaka, Japan. The second is “The Anteverse,” another universe on the other side of that gaping portal, 5 miles below our ocean’s surface. Since the first attack, the rim has been “spitting out” a variety of gigantic monsters at an increasing rate, which then stride out of the ocean and begin destroying sea-bordering cities, like Tokyo and Los Angeles. In order to combat these monstrous, otherworldly menaces, the military developed the “Jaeger” program, which trains teams of two pilots to jointly operate massive, building-sized mechanized suits of armor and high-tech weaponry."_

I had the pleasure of speaking to someone who had more info on the Jaeger system, there's apparently a lot of different styles of em', but the main focus is on the Mark I and Mark II. The Mk. I is more bestial in its design, while the Mk. II is actually very similar in design to a Gundam (_I'm glad to see a huge bi-pedal mecha that resembles an anime design finally come to the big screen_). Oh, and the Mk. II can perform kick-boxing like moves, so that should be cool to see--perhaps it's something similar to the Enkidu in 'Gurren Lagann'?

And here are some more minor plot details, which focuses on the characters:

_"The main character is the pilot of one of these Jaeger juggernauts, 23-year-old Raleigh Antrobus, who is haunted by memories of the death of his brother and co-pilot, Yance, in combat with one of the monsters a year earlier. Other characters who apparently feature are Mako Mori, the new female co-pilot Raleigh is paired up with, and Felicity “Flick” Kincaid, investigative journalist and fianc? of the late Yance."_

The cast currently consists of: Idris Elba ('Thor'), Rinko Kikuchi ('Babel'), Charlie Day ('It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia') - damn right, son, and Charlie Hunnam ('Sons of Anarchy').

And while at Comic-Con in July, Del Toro had these really awesome quotes:

_"Giant robots verses giant monsters. I cannot say more about the monsters. Some of the synopsis that is out there is not exactly accurate. There is going to be a gigantic spectacle of action, science fiction and horror."

"It’s the most fun I’ve had in a Hollywood movie. Ever. It should be almost illegal. We are enjoying it so much. We are designing monsters all day long. Gigantic fucking monsters all day long."

"I’m really a freak every place I go. I don’t quite fit in the independent scene. I don’t quite fit in the art scene. I don’t fit in the Hollywood scene. I’m a weird, strange, fat friend and I plan to stay that way."_

This definitely sounds like a labor of love for Del Toro. I couldn't be any more excited as a fan, especially after hearing his genuine love for the project. The guy is such a refreshing personality for Hollywood -- you can tell he's a bonafide geek. I'm really looking forward to seeing this movie, hopefully some conceptual art will come out soon. I really want to see what both the mechs and monsters look like. And from a casting standpoint, I'm so happy to see Rinko Kikuchi finally get a blockbuster role... she's really awesome and a very talented actress.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 14, 2011)

Was browsing his imdb profile a couple of weeks ago and saw the entry for this. Now I'm looking forward to this even more.

Those quotes are cool.


----------



## Amuro (Nov 14, 2011)

This sounds fucking awesome, i've been waiting for him to get back into the directors chair instead of producing. I remember reading that aside from the already massive monsters they have to fight there's going to be one or two that eclipse those.

Jaeger is such a fucking cool name for a mech. Hopefully if this does well he'll finally be able to get Mountains of Madness greenlit.


----------



## gumby2ms (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm more impressed with the cast combination. day + elba? should be interesting hope it's not another skycaptain


----------



## Talon. (Nov 14, 2011)

sweet, a giant monster flick.

im so on board for this.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 14, 2011)

Sign me up.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 14, 2011)

Sounds like Neon Genesis meets Destroy all Monsters. Sounds way too good to be true, I'm gonna remain skeptical till I see a trailer.


----------



## Es (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm sold                  .


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Nov 14, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> should be interesting hope it's not another skycaptain



What are you talking about?  Sky Captain was an awesome movie.


----------



## Bear Walken (Nov 14, 2011)

Came in here thinking there was a trailer out for it. 

Been looking forward to one since I first read about this months ago.


----------



## SpaceMook (Nov 14, 2011)

I have something to look forward to in the future.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 14, 2011)

Bear Walken said:


> Came in here thinking there was a trailer out for it.
> 
> Been looking forward to one since I first read about this months ago.



Naw, probably won't be a trailer til' Comic Con 2012.

Filming JUST got under way this morning in Toronto.


----------



## Detective (Nov 14, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Filming JUST got under way this morning in Toronto.



I was wondering what the fuck those giant monsters were doing wrecking shit all along the downtown core this morning, during my drive to work. 

Usually we only have to deal with the occasional zombie rampage whenever the next Resident Evil outbreak occurs. Or have to deal with a lot more police, Feds, CIA Agents and other such organizations of power when it's that time of the year when our city becomes the clean New York again.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 14, 2011)

Toronto is fucking awesome.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 14, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> Toronto is fucking awesome.



My favorite city in Canada.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 14, 2011)

A monster movie with mecha. domontakeallmymoney.jpg


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 16, 2011)

Ron Pearlman has joined 'Pacific Rim.' Awesome possum.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 16, 2011)

If he's one of the heroes I'm all for it.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Nov 16, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> The small plot synopsis for 'Pacific Rim' is as follows:
> 
> _"This project will give the Hellboy filmmaker the opportunity to create two worlds. The first is an alternate version of Earth in the near future, decades after a historic date in November 2012 when the first kaiju, a towering Godzilla-like beast, emerged from a hole in the Pacific Ocean and attacked the city of Osaka, Japan. The second is ?The Anteverse,? another universe on the other side of that gaping portal, 5 miles below our ocean?s surface. Since the first attack, the rim has been ?spitting out? a variety of gigantic monsters at an increasing rate, which then stride out of the ocean and begin destroying sea-bordering cities, like Tokyo and Los Angeles. In order to combat these monstrous, otherworldly menaces, the military developed the ?Jaeger? program, which trains teams of two pilots to jointly operate massive, building-sized mechanized suits of armor and high-tech weaponry."_



TAKE MY FUCKING MONEY!!!!!

That's been my reaction ever since I heard of the project.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 16, 2011)

Ahhh man I'm still more excited about Godzilla 2014 then this but still. FUCK YEAH


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Nov 16, 2011)

Bolt Crank said:


> TAKE MY FUCKING MONEY!!!!!
> 
> That's been my reaction ever since I heard of the project.



Yeah, I'm onboard. 

I don't even need to hear the rest of it. I'm onboard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2011)

I want to see this harder than my penis when I see a naked woman.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 16, 2011)

One thing I'd like to recommend to everyone in here is, despite the great talents of Guillermo Del Toro, you should all really look into the works of Travis Beachem, who penned 'Pacific Rim', and is just an overall great writer. Some of you might recognize him for doing the screenplay for the 'Clash of the Titans' remake... however, what most of you probably didn't know is that his original screenplay was butchered by rewrites thanks to the director of that film. If you'd really like to get a gauge on his work, try to find his script for 'Killing on Carnival Road', which is really fucking awesome. I'm telling you, this guy is very creative... there's even a unique, yet plausible science as to how all of the tech in 'Pacific Rim' will work (_think of the mild exposition you saw from a movie like 'Source Code', there's some really smart stuff here_). If all goes as planned, this is going to be one hell of a blockbuster movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2011)

I don't remember much of Source Code other than it being a fun movie that didn't feature Jake Gyllennhaal's half-naked body.


----------



## Kamina (Nov 17, 2011)

These movies do sound awesome, has there been a good mecha film out in awhile??


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2011)

I can't remember seeing any mecha movie.

Then again, I don't watch mecha movies. Monster movies is where it's at. Dem giant-ass monsters.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 17, 2011)

Kamina said:


> These movies do sound awesome, has there been a good mecha film out in awhile??



Not really. I guess if you liked 'Avatar', that has some sequences with some mechs, as does 'District 9', but I wouldn't say either of those movies strictly focus around mechs. But hey, there's always 'Robot Jox.'


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 24, 2011)

I've just finished reading (_and deleting_) Beacham's screenplay for this. For those of you that are fond of mecha anime, especially like I am, this movie is going to make your balls wet if they decide to not heavily rewrite his work. Not only are the mechs very anime-inspired in terms of their design, but their weaponry is as well (_coloring schemes seem more Westernized, though_). Oh, and there's also a nice homage to the following shows: 'Evangelion', 'Gundam', 'Mazinger', 'Voltron', and plenty of other mecha anime. It makes me giddy knowing that this guy is a huge anime fan, particularly of the mech genre-- hopefully Del Toro will respect Beacham's original vision of that and deliver some Japanese inspired mecha designs (_the Kaiju are definitely all Japanese inspired, nothing Westernized about them_).

Ah, and Jeff Imada has been signed on to do the action choreography of this film-- and yes, he's fucking amazing and without a doubt one of the best action choreographers in the biz right now.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 24, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> My favorite city in Canada.



The raptors and the flu. 

Anyways I am really happy that Del Toro is having soo much fun! he is really passionate when it comes to the projects that he works. That's why he doesnt do just any movie.
I am super glad hollywood is giving him a chance and yeah he is a real Hermano!


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 25, 2011)

The premise is great,the director is good,its potential overall is great.

So according to Hollywood logic,this will never be made.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 26, 2011)

Ciupy said:


> So according to Hollywood logic,this will never be made.



friend, don't you do it! Bite your tongue! Del Toro has had his past three or films shut down in pre-production thanks to stupid studio politics (_although, thankfully, 'Pacific Rim' is CURRENTLY filming_), but still, I don't want any hiccups. This is a premise that I really want to see put through with images at 24fps, so pray that this continues filming with no setbacks.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 26, 2011)

Jeff Imada choreographs aswell? I thought he was a stunt guy?


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 26, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> If he's one of the heroes I'm all for it.



I have a feeling he will be playing the role of a rogue scientist, a character I will not spoil for you.



Ennoea said:


> Jeff Imada choreographs aswell? I thought he was a stunt guy?



He does it all, man. Definitely one of my favorite choreographers in Hollywood-- I really like what he did in all of the Bourne films.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 26, 2011)

Stringer Bell vs Monsters . . . hell yeah man. Hell yeah.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 26, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> I've just finished reading (_and deleting_) Beacham's screenplay for this. For those of you that are fond of mecha anime, especially like I am, this movie is going to make your balls wet if they decide to not heavily rewrite his work. Not only are the mechs very anime-inspired in terms of their design, but their weaponry is as well (_coloring schemes seem more Westernized, though_). Oh, and there's also a nice homage to the following shows: 'Evangelion', 'Gundam', 'Mazinger', 'Voltron', and plenty of other mecha anime. It makes me giddy knowing that this guy is a huge anime fan, particularly of the mech genre-- hopefully Del Toro will respect Beacham's original vision of that and deliver some Japanese inspired mecha designs (_the Kaiju are definitely all Japanese inspired, nothing Westernized about them_).
> 
> Ah, and Jeff Imada has been signed on to do the action choreography of this film-- and yes, he's fucking amazing and without a doubt one of the best action choreographers in the biz right now.


well then give the motha fucking screen play link to us broi


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 26, 2011)

No link to download, a friend sent it to me. But if you have any questions or want any specific spoilers, you can PM me for them. Although, it's probably best to go into the film with a fresh mind. The only reason I went out of my way to read the script is because I'm too much of a mecha fanboy to _not_ read it. I have no self control when it comes to that genre.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 27, 2011)

hopefully it will not corny as japanese Kaiju movies usually are.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 27, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> No link to download, a friend sent it to me. But if you have any questions or want any specific spoilers, you can PM me for them. Although, it's probably best to go into the film with a fresh mind. The only reason I went out of my way to read the script is because I'm too much of a mecha fanboy to _not_ read it. I have no self control when it comes to that genre.



Understood. Thanks.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 27, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> hopefully it will not corny as japanese Kaiju movies usually are.



Why would it be? As long as they stick to Beacham's final draft, the one I read, this will be much smarter than your average blockbuster.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 27, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> I have a feeling he will be playing the role of a rogue scientist, a character I will not spoil for you



 what?I've never seen him in such a role before, this could be interesting.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 27, 2011)

Tranquil Fury said:


> what?I've never seen him in such a role before, this could be interesting.



Willem Dafoe was originally the choice Del Toro wanted, but it seemed like a typecast role for him. I'm really happy that Perlman is taking on this character, he's awesome.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 28, 2011)

could this be from the movie???


----------



## Linkdarkside (Nov 28, 2011)

if it is, it will look nice.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 28, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> if it is, it will look nice.



Hell yeah it will 

that robot looks like a mashup of an Eva Unit, Ultraman, and a tiny smidge of Gundam thrown in for good measure.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 28, 2011)

The first photo is from a game called 'Monsteracolypse', but the second photo is a legit banner for the Jaeger logo.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 28, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> The first photo is from a game called 'Monsteracolypse', but the second photo is a legit banner for the Jaeger logo.



damn. 

but the logo looks sweet, kinda reminds me of the logos the various science teams would use in Ultraman.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 28, 2011)

Talon. said:


> damn.
> 
> but the logo looks sweet, kinda reminds me of the logos the various science teams would use in Ultraman.



No worries, man. Even though that first photo isn't anything from 'Pacific Rim', the concept is very close. The kaijus are _entirely_ Japanese influenced, all of em'-- the mechs, for the most part, are also Japanese-influenced, especially the Mk. II, which is very much like a Gundam or a Macross VF in terms of their proportions (_they're human-shaped, they have heads, and can perform complex martial arts moves_). However, the Mk. I, which is called Gypsy Danger, is more bestial and primitive... well, it's lower half anyway, but its upper half is more human-like and it also has a long, razor-edged chain that can interlock and form a sword similar to something you see in 'Mazinger' or 'Mazinkaiser.' 

Travis Beacham, who wrote the screenplay, said that the genesis of it came from his infatuation with Japanese animation, particularly the mecha genre. So it's no surprise if anything resembles 'Ultraman' and other anime titles.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 28, 2011)

I'd rather a design like EVA or from Aliens, than Ultraman.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 28, 2011)

Why 'Aliens'? Ripley had more of an exoarmor than a mech. You gotta remember these things are 25 stories tall.


----------



## Talon. (Nov 29, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> No worries, man. Even though that first photo isn't anything from 'Pacific Rim', the concept is very close. The kaijus are _entirely_ Japanese influenced, all of em'-- the mechs, for the most part, are also Japanese-influenced, especially the Mk. II, which is very much like a Gundam or a Macross VF in terms of their proportions (_they're human-shaped, they have heads, and can perform complex martial arts moves_). However, the Mk. I, which is called Gypsy Danger, is more bestial and primitive... well, it's lower half anyway, but its upper half is more human-like and it also has a long, razor-edged chain that can interlock and form a sword similar to something you see in 'Mazinger' or 'Mazinkaiser.'
> 
> Travis Beacham, who wrote the screenplay, said that the genesis of it came from his infatuation with Japanese animation, particularly the mecha genre. So it's no surprise if anything resembles 'Ultraman' and other anime titles.



How in the hell are you getting this info? pics or it didnt happen 



Ennoea said:


> I'd rather a design like EVA or from Aliens, than Ultraman.



Aliens? really?  do tell.


----------



## TetraVaal (Nov 29, 2011)

I've read the script.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 29, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> No worries, man. Even though that first photo isn't anything from 'Pacific Rim', the concept is very close. The kaijus are _entirely_ Japanese influenced, all of em'-- the mechs, for the most part, are also Japanese-influenced, especially the Mk. II, which is very much like a Gundam or a Macross VF in terms of their proportions (_they're human-shaped, they have heads, and can perform complex martial arts moves_). However, the Mk. I, which is called Gypsy Danger, is more bestial and primitive... well, it's lower half anyway, but its upper half is more human-like and it also has a long, razor-edged chain that can interlock and form a sword similar to something you see in 'Mazinger' or 'Mazinkaiser.'
> 
> Travis Beacham, who wrote the screenplay, said that the genesis of it came from his infatuation with Japanese animation, particularly the mecha genre. So it's no surprise if anything resembles 'Ultraman' and other anime titles.





Talon. said:


> could this be from the movie???




Fucking Awesome


----------



## Talon. (Dec 4, 2011)

TittyNipple said:


> Fucking Awesome



like Tetra pointed out, the first pic isnt from the movie, but i want that game now. shipping costs are a bitch though.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 4, 2011)

Talon. said:


> like Tetra pointed out, the first pic isnt from the movie, but i want that game now. shipping costs are a bitch though.



That mech isn't really far off from what's in the script.

Not to be so spoiler heavy, but the Mk. II Jaeger is very nimble and streamlined and can do kickboxing and karate moves-- think of something similar to the Enki in 'Gurren Lagann', only with a grittier color scheme.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 4, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> That mech isn't really far off from what's in the script.
> 
> Not to be so spoiler heavy, but the Mk. II Jaeger is very nimble and streamlined and can do kickboxing and karate moves-- think of something similar to the Enki in 'Gurren Lagann', only with a grittier color scheme.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 4, 2011)

Let's just hope rewrites doesn't change any of this. I'm telling you, there isn't a single person out there who really fucking wants to see some anime-inspired mech designs featured in a Western produced blockbuster film. If those things end up looking like glorified military mechs similar to what was in 'Avatar' and 'Matrix Revolutions', newborns will be eaten.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Dec 4, 2011)

TetraVaal said:


> Let's just hope rewrites doesn't change any of this. I'm telling you, there isn't a single person out there who really fucking wants to see some anime-inspired mech designs featured in a Western produced blockbuster film. If those things end up looking like glorified military mechs similar to what was in 'Avatar' and 'Matrix Revolutions', newborns will be eaten.



To be honest I wouldn't mind a movie focused on military mechs like those from Avatar or The Matrix Revolutions.  Just not _this_ movie.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 4, 2011)

I am just excited.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 4, 2011)

Kamen Rider Godzilla said:


> To be honest I wouldn't mind a movie focused on military mechs like those from Avatar or The Matrix Revolutions.  Just not _this_ movie.



If they made a movie centered around something like 'Votoms', something to a similar extent anyway, I could understand it. Personally, in Western culture, I find that those militarized mechs have become too routine and overdone. I'd really like to see some more human-shaped mechs in Western culture-- and by human shaped, I don't mean 'MechWarrior'... disgusting.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 4, 2011)

I just got word that Tim Burton is doing a movie for Monsterpocalypse.



It turns out he even designed some aspects of the game  go figure.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> I'd rather a design like EVA or from Aliens, than Ultraman.



Fun fact: Anno is a HUGE Ultraman fanboy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2011)

Wait, 2013? 


Fuck this movie then. I'm outta here until 2013.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 5, 2011)

i wish the mech would look like Megas XLR.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2011)

I want the mech to look like Mechagodzilla.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want the mech to look like Mechagodzilla.



The Mk. I is described to have a more bestial design in beneath its torso. It also has a sword!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2011)

Godzilla with a sword.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 5, 2011)

The sword is a homage to mechs like Voltron and Mazinger.

Oh, and just so you all know, the mechs are driven via psychological links between the two pilots. They wear drivesuits, which are designed to monitor vital signs and to translate nerve signals to piloting input.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 6, 2011)

Castiel said:


> Fun fact: Anno is a HUGE Ultraman fanboy


oh god no! i hope no one look like Ultraman he is ugly.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 6, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> oh god no! i hope no one look like Ultraman he is ugly.



Thems fightin words while I'm here. 

but in all seriousness, why is he ugly? im curious of your reasoning .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2011)

Wouldn't it be nice if it was Voltron.


----------



## Talon. (Dec 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wouldn't it be nice if it was Voltron.



Whatever happened to that project? I saw some rumored concept art floating around the internetz but that was pretty much it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 14, 2011)

Isn't every new JJ Abrams movie supposed to be 'Voltron'?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 14, 2011)

I remember having a few Voltron toys as a kid.

Such memories.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 31, 2011)

Industrial Lights and Magic will be doing the visual effects for 'Pacific Rim.'

Meh, I was hoping for WETA Digital myself, but maybe ILM can step it up a notch with this project.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I remember having a few Voltron toys as a kid.
> 
> Such memories.



I had a knockoff Vehicle Voltron, but it was a really good quality knockoff from Kmart or some shit.



TetraVaal said:


> Industrial Lights and Magic will be doing the visual effects for 'Pacific Rim.'
> 
> Meh, I was hoping for WETA Digital myself, but maybe ILM can step it up a notch with this project.



ILM isnt _that_ bad, they did a damn fine job on the Iron Man movies, so they know mechsuits.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

Knockoff? 

I had the real thing, but it was only his foot (the yellow lion thing, I think). I think my brother had a red one.


----------



## Talon. (Jan 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Knockoff?
> 
> I had the real thing, but it was only his foot (the yellow lion thing, I think). I think my brother had a red one.



it was the original mold of the toy but it wasnt labeled as such. but it wasnt cheap or anything though.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 19, 2012)

According to wiki PR is getting bumped up too May 2013


----------



## Talon. (Feb 19, 2012)

The Big G said:


> According to wiki PR is getting bumped up too May 2013


----------



## Detective (Feb 19, 2012)

*BREAKING NEWS*​
The city of Toronto has seen an increase in gigantic monster-esque creatures cohabitating with the normal citizens over the last couple of months due to some prophesied event to occur next year. This has caused much havoc with traffic throughout the day, much more than normal, due to the giant curbstomping battles that occur randomly out of nowhere. As the most culturally diverse and international city in the world, Toronto welcomes these new members, but the government has also taken precautions in the case that some of the monsters pull any shenanigans.

They have called in a seasoned specialist to help troubleshoot any issues and consult on a permanent basis from now till that epic date in 2013.

​


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

That picutre made me realize that Godzilla's size is insanely inconsistent.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 20, 2012)

Detective said:


> *BREAKING NEWS*​
> The city of Toronto has seen an increase in gigantic monster-esque creatures cohabitating with the normal citizens over the last couple of months due to some prophesied event to occur next year. This has caused much havoc with traffic throughout the day, much more than normal, due to the giant curbstomping battles that occur randomly out of nowhere. As the most culturally diverse and international city in the world, Toronto welcomes these new members, but the government has also taken precautions in the case that some of the monsters pull any shenanigans.
> 
> They have called in a seasoned specialist to help troubleshoot any issues and consult on a permanent basis from now till that epic date in 2013.
> ...


I fucking live in T.O.

I'm a huge kaiju fan.

I have a boner.

And Crazymoron, that picture is fake. His height is different in each of the 3 series. Showa, Heisei and Millennium


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

How can the picture be fake?

It's a picture.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How can the picture be fake?
> 
> It's a picture.


Fake as if it wasn't in a movie lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

But it doesn't have a movie title or anything on it.

Therefore it's real.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 20, 2012)

Some location changes have been made for the movie...

instead of Raleigh going to Tokyo to partner up with Mako, he'll be joining her in Hong Kong instead.

And the first kaiju that attacks a sea-bordering city is no longer Osaka, but Tokyo instead, which will be shown in flashbacks for Mako's character.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 20, 2012)

Well dunno if that changes much

Edit: Do you have any Godzilla info?


----------



## The Big G (Feb 20, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Some location changes have been made for the movie...
> 
> instead of Raleigh going to Tokyo to partner up with Mako, he'll be joining her in Hong Kong instead.
> 
> And the first kaiju that attacks a sea-bordering city is no longer Osaka, but Tokyo instead, which will be shown in flashbacks for Mako's character.



I seem to remember reading that somewhere, HK i think is like Humanity's last bastion of survival


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

I have no idea what you guys are talking about.


I'm just patiently waiting for movie information.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm pretty interested in this movie.  Too bad we have to navigate through a crappy 2012 slate before we get to it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

Well there could still be some good movies this year.



Could be.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 22, 2012)

Rukia said the same thing last year

and he'll say the same thing next year

it's a vicious cycle.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

Rukia needs a deep-dicking in his life.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 22, 2012)

Rukia said:


> I'm pretty interested in this movie.  Too bad we have to navigate through a crappy 2012 slate before we get to it.



Due to 'Elysium' and 'Pacific Rim', 2013 is already a better year than 2012.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

Pacific Rim might end up sucking.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 22, 2012)

Sucking the rim of my ass.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

Is that good?


----------



## tinlunlau (Feb 24, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Pacific Rim might end up sucking.



I've worked on the set of this flick and from what I've seen so far, this movie is going to be awesome.  The ambiance at the set has been really great and Guillermo's a great guy to work with.  Really friendly guy on set.  It was a huge honor to be working for him.

(Sorry for being vague here but don't forget that every one of us working on Pacific Rim has signed a non-disclosure agreement.  So I can't really say much about this film.)

Oh, and also, nobody (except perhaps GDT and the design crew) working on set has seen how the monsters or Jaegers look like.  So asking me about the monster and robot designs is gonna be as relevant as playing the piano to a cow.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 24, 2012)

tinlunlau said:


> I've worked on the set of this flick and from what I've seen so far, this movie is going to be awesome.  The ambiance at the set has been really great and Guillermo's a great guy to work with.  Really friendly guy on set.  It was a huge honor to be working for him.
> 
> (Sorry for being vague here but don't forget that every one of us working on Pacific Rim has signed a non-disclosure agreement.  So I can't really say much about this film.)
> 
> Oh, and also, nobody (except perhaps GDT and the design crew) working on set has seen how the monsters or Jaegers look like.  So asking me about the monster and robot designs is gonna be as relevant as playing the piano to a cow.



Quick question that hopefully you'll be able to answer: with both Charlie Hunnam and Ron Perlman both staring in Sons of Anarchy...have you ever seen them crack a SOA joke?


----------



## tinlunlau (Feb 24, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Quick question that hopefully you'll be able to answer: with both Charlie Hunnam and Ron Perlman both staring in Sons of Anarchy...have you ever seen them crack a SOA joke?



I don't think I can answer that because I've never seen Sons of Anarchy so I wouldn't get the joke.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

How do we know you haven't signed another agreement that states you have to tell everyone the movie is good, no matter what?


Like everyone who worked on Ghost Rider 2.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 24, 2012)

that is my fav GODzilla pic


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

But it's fake.

That picture is a figment of your imagination.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 24, 2012)

then I have a very vivid and detailed imagination

kudos to me


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 25, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How do we know you haven't signed another agreement that states you have to tell everyone the movie is good, no matter what?
> 
> 
> Like everyone who worked on Ghost Rider 2.



Did you just fucking compare Guillermo Del Toro to Neveldine and Taylor? I mean, even if 'Pacific Rim' did suck, I'd bet anything that it won't be as bad as Ghost Rider 2.

But really, I'm skeptical of every film that I look forward to, but this one is in the right hands all around:

Guillermo Del Toro is directing.

Travis Beacham wrote the script, whose original work is just fucking amazing (_pirate 'Killing on Carnival Row' if you want to get a taste of how good of a writer he is_). And since I know for a fact someone will chime in about 'Clash of the Titans', his script was not only heavily rewritten for that film, but main components were removed as well to condense the film into a shorter, standard blockbuster. There's so much meat missing from the bone of that screenplay--not to mention that it resulted in other lame-ass writers receiving a WGA credit because of it.

Guillermo Navarro is doing the cinematography, and his work was real top-notch in 'The Devil's Backbone', 'Hellboy', and 'Pan's Labyrinth.' Plus, factor in that they're shooting on the RED Epic, which I could go on and on about, and if you're even mildly interested in cameras, I could blow your fucking mind describing. In terms of the technical aspects of this film, outside of the VFX, the fact that the RED Epic is being used is my next favorite part.

Shane Mahan and John Rosengrant are contributing to the practical effects--the same guys who worked on films like 'The Terminator', 'Aliens', 'Terminator 2', 'Iron Man', 'The Avengers', 'Real Steel', and 'Jurassic Park.' I mean, even if you didn't care for those films, there's no denying the standards (most of) those films set in their day in terms of the effects work, and they were a _huge_ part of that.

John Knoll is leading his team from Industrial Light & Magic to do the VFX for both the mechas and kaijus in this film. He's pretty much a renowned figure in the VFX world, since he played a huge role in bringing to life Davey Jones' face in the 'Pirates of the Caribbean' films. He also was the VFX supervisor for all three of the Star Wars prequels, which as shitty as they were, still had some terrific digital effects. And he's also recently contributed to films like 'Avatar', 'Hugo', and 'Mission Impossible: Ghost Protocol.'

Jeff Imada is handling the choreography: Crowd Control and he's always great.

The cast is well-rounded, Charlie Hunnam is a likeable cat--he was one of the only people outside of Perlman holding my interest in 'Hell on Wheels.' Speaking of Perlman, he'll also be in the film as an important character. You have Charlie Day breaking from his usual mode and not being typecasted for a film that features a role as important as his. And most importantly, there is Rinko Kikuchi, who is probably the greatest thing since sliced bread. 

We'll also be finding out the composer real soon...


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 25, 2012)

Well now my body is full of jizz.


----------



## tinlunlau (Feb 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How do we know you haven't signed another agreement that states you have to tell everyone the movie is good, no matter what?
> 
> 
> Like everyone who worked on Ghost Rider 2.



We never signed any other contract like that and if we do, that's totally on our own discretion.  But personally, I think this movie is going to be good.  At least from what I've seen on the set.  It's kinda hard because I'm trying to filter out any plot-related details as much as I could while I'm working on the set.


----------



## tinlunlau (Feb 26, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> We'll also be finding out the composer real soon...



GDT just announced they closed a deal with the guy who composed the score for "Iron Man".


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 26, 2012)

tinlunlau said:


> GDT just announced they closed a deal with the guy who composed the score for "Iron Man".



Yep, Ramin Djawadi is the man's name.

I didn't care for much of his stuff for 'Iron Man' or even 'Prison Break', but his music for 'Game of Thrones' is ace.


----------



## Detective (Feb 26, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Yep, Ramin Djawadi is the man's name.
> 
> I didn't care for much of his stuff for 'Iron Man' or even 'Prison Break', but his music for 'Game of Thrones' is ace.



Let's not forget the little known fact that he also composes the score for the greatest television series currently on network tv, Person of Interest. Which combined with the production of J.J Abrams, and the writing of Jonathon Nolan(brother of Christopher), makes for a stellar action, adventure, suspense, thriller mini-film every week as a nostalgic amalgamation of best action series of the 80's, but placed in a modernized setting.

Check out The Machine theme, it's fucking menacing and epic at the same time:

[YOUTUBE]8SUVwsA507k[/YOUTUBE]​
Or John Reese's Action Theme, especially at the end:

[YOUTUBE]ui4iWdqG3_A[/YOUTUBE]​
Watch this whole clip but you can hear a better version of the John Reese Theme from 2:40 onwards to the end, and also cherish the epic action he creates while doing so:

[YOUTUBE]1BroXqGDPFQ[/YOUTUBE]​
etective Seal of Approval


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 26, 2012)

Ahh everything about this is going to be jizz worthy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

tinlunlau said:


> We never signed any other contract like that and if we do, that's totally on our own discretion. But personally, I think this movie is going to be good. At least from what I've seen on the set. It's kinda hard because I'm trying to filter out any plot-related details as much as I could while I'm working on the set.


 How do we know you didn't sign a contract that says you have to say that, too? 


Sorry, I just don't trust Hollywood. 


Detective said:


> Let's not forget the little known fact that he also composes the score for the greatest television series currently on network tv, Person of Interest. Which combined with the production of J.J Abrams, and the writing of Jonathon Nolan(brother of Christopher), makes for a stellar action, adventure, suspense, thriller mini-film every week as a nostalgic amalgamation of best action series of the 80's, but placed in a modernized setting.
> 
> Check out The Machine theme, it's fucking menacing and epic at the same time:
> 
> ​


----------



## tinlunlau (Feb 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How do we know you didn't sign a contract that says you have to say that, too?
> 
> 
> Sorry, I just don't trust Hollywood.





Cuz Hollywood expects me to keep my mouth shut.  That's why there is a non-disclosure agreement.  All I'm saying is that I have a hunch this is going to be a great movie from what I have seen on the set.  And this is not out of anyone else's expense.

When it comes to movies, my hunches are usually spot-on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 27, 2012)

Well I hope you're right. 

I want a good giant monster film. There aren't enough of them. Last decent one was Cloverfield and that was just a giant cock-tease.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 5, 2012)

First set photo is online, but it's nothing special--however, it does show the two leads--middle to right--(_Hunnam and Kikuchi_) and Kikuchi looks really good.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 5, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> First set photo is online, but it's nothing special--however, it does show the two leads--middle to right--(_Hunnam and Kikuchi_) and Kikuchi looks really good.



I just saw this on Tumblr and was about to post it


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 5, 2012)

I envy any son of a bitch that gets to stand next to Rinko Kikuchi.

I would brush my teeth with her bath water.


----------



## Detective (Mar 5, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> First set photo is online, but it's nothing special--however, it does show the two leads--middle to right--(_Hunnam and Kikuchi_) and Kikuchi looks really good.



I'll be honest and say that when I read your post and then viewed the picture, Hunnam and Kikuchi turned into _Hnnngg_ Kikuchi.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

I would tap that, but I would pack my pecker first.

I mean, girls in Hollywood only have one way to get famous, know what I'm saying?


----------



## The Big G (Mar 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I would tap that, but I would pack my pecker first.
> 
> I mean, girls in Hollywood only have one way to get famous, know what I'm saying?



She was famous in Japan before the US...and we ALL know how you get famous in Japan


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 6, 2012)

I would be so huge in Japan.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

The Big G said:


> She was famous in Japan before the US...and we ALL know how you get famous in Japan


 Bukkake?


TetraVaal said:


> I would be so huge in Japan.


 Are you implying that you'd be famous or that you'd have a constant erection?


----------



## The Big G (Mar 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Bukkake?



among other things


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

Taking kaiju penises in their cavernous crotches?


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Are you implying that you'd be famous or that you'd have a constant erection?



Probably a combination of both.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 6, 2012)

Your giant erection would be famous in Japan.


----------



## Detective (Mar 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Your giant erection would be famous in Japan.



Giant is a really relative term to use when if we go by previous statistics, the length of a miniature ruler would be considered the G.O.A.T(i.e Jordan, Montana, Gretzky, Sampras etc) of penises if a ruler could be a penis.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 7, 2012)

Are you implying that Japanese men have small penises?


----------



## tinlunlau (Mar 8, 2012)

The Big G said:


> She was famous in Japan before the US...and we ALL know how you get famous in Japan



Yeah, Japanese actress Takako Tokiwa was also known to have "gone around the block" to get to where she is today.  Or so I've heard.  But whatever, she's still hot!  But fuck it!  You guys are WAY off-topic here.  Let's talk about the movie?!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 8, 2012)

Giant monsters, huge robots, and flying saucers pale in comparison to a good set of Japanese hooters, my friend.


----------



## tinlunlau (Mar 8, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Giant monsters, huge robots, and flying saucers pale in comparison to a good set of Japanese hooters, my friend.



I'd say something but keeping the NDA in mind, *sigh*


----------



## The Big G (Mar 8, 2012)

tinlunlau said:


> I'd say something but keeping the NDA in mind, *sigh*



are there boobies in the film????????


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 9, 2012)

tinlunlau said:


> I'd say something but keeping the NDA in mind, *sigh*





Spill it.


What's more important? Your dedication and loyalty to this online forum or your livelihood? I think the answer is obvious.


----------



## tinlunlau (Mar 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Spill it.
> 
> 
> What's more important? Your dedication and loyalty to this online forum or your livelihood? I think the answer is obvious.



My livelihood is more important.  

Although, I'd have to mention something totally unrelated to Pacific Rim here.
While we wrapped yesterday, I saw some construction workers making a Chinatown set for a new movie.  While morally speaking, I'm not allowed to say what it's for but I honestly can't wait to see Alex Murphy on the big screen again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 13, 2012)

You're worse than a woma doing a strip tease and never getting naked.


----------



## tinlunlau (Mar 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're worse than a woma doing a strip tease and never getting naked.



Yeah?  Well, you're a crazy moron!
Stay in your nerdly corner and cry!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 16, 2012)

Oh yeah?!!?


I HAD SEX WITH YOUR MOTHER!


----------



## Detective (Mar 17, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh yeah?!!?
> 
> 
> I HAD SEX WITH YOUR MOTHER!



As my first post since my international adventure, I rule in favour of CMX in his meaningless debate against tinlunlau. He really brought out the big guns with the timeless yet excellent "Your Mom" counter. It is one of the basic fundamentals of Internet Arguments 101.

Flawless Victory.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh yeah?!!?
> 
> 
> I HAD SEX WITH YOUR MOTHER!



I LICKED CTHULHU'S ASSHOLE.


----------



## Detective (Mar 18, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> I LICKED CTHULHU'S ASSHOLE.



C-C-C-Combo Breaker!


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 18, 2012)

Detective said:


> C-C-C-Combo Breaker!



I wish I could rep just for that emotiocon alone.


----------



## tinlunlau (Mar 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Oh yeah?!!?
> 
> 
> I HAD SEX WITH YOUR MOTHER!



I'm sorry.  I don't even want to touch yours.
I made plenty of hookup's at the set of Pacific Rim.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Detective said:


> As my first post since my international adventure, I rule in favour of CMX in his meaningless debate against tinlunlau. He really brought out the big guns with the timeless yet excellent "Your Mom" counter. It is one of the basic fundamentals of Internet Arguments 101.
> 
> Flawless Victory.






tinlunlau said:


> I'm sorry. I don't even want to touch yours.
> I made plenty of hookup's at the set of Pacific Rim.


 The scale model of the Japanese tentacle monster from outer space doesn't count.


----------



## TSC (Mar 19, 2012)

can some one re post the image TetraVaal posted? His link doesn't work/show.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 19, 2012)

Here you go, mate.


----------



## TSC (Mar 19, 2012)

thanks bro


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 19, 2012)

For sure, mang.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

She's bangable.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 19, 2012)

What does mang even mean??


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

C'mon, mang, get with the hip Internet lingo.


----------



## tinlunlau (Mar 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The scale model of the Japanese tentacle monster from outer space doesn't count.



There were no scale models of monsters on the set of Pacific Rim.  To the people working on the set of the movie, the monster (or robots) is just a green dot coming from a laser pointer.  Oh yeah, I looked at that photo from the set of Pacific Rim and I think I know which set this was taken.  But it sure looked like a bomb shelter in there!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh, you.


----------



## Ben Tennyson (Mar 21, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Here you go, mate.


she like oh yeah white meat.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

Asian girls love white guys.

We're like fat white chicks for black men.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 21, 2012)

You know, I have a major infatuation with Asian girls, and with me being a decent looking enough white guy, I still can't find myself a nice Japanese or Korean girl.

This shit is a serious problem for me, 'cause I refuse to date another retarded American girl.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

You need to travel to Japan or Korean, my friend.


Promises of rescuing them away into some democratic utopia goes a long way.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 21, 2012)

Canada. Has smart and hot women.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You need to travel to Japan or Korean, my friend.
> 
> 
> Promises of rescuing them away into some democratic utopia goes a long way.



I'd actually kill to go to Japan.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

What's stopping you? Not enough green?

I'll float you a loan at 25% interest.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 21, 2012)

Let's do this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

All right, how much you want? 5,000? 10,000?

We'll need a repayment plan. I will require collateral.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 21, 2012)

$10,000 should do.

I can spare my left arm...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

I prefer right arms, but I can work with you on this.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 21, 2012)

You could just move to California where there are beautiful women of all races here


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

California has too many Mexicans.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 21, 2012)

Toronto has too much monsters.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 21, 2012)

it has lots of white only places too O:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

We should all move to Japan where the women are sexy, 99% of the population is Japanese, and a lot of people actually speak English.


Not to mention they got Godzilla as a friendly avenger.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> We should all move to Japan where the women are sexy, 99% of the population is Japanese, and a lot of people actually speak English.
> 
> 
> Not to mention they got Godzilla as a friendly avenger.



All other places can suck my nuts.

I wanna go to Japan.

Asian girls are the only ones that matter. California girls look like their faces have been raped by the Avon factory.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

In some case they have been--literally.

The factory grew sentient, sprouted a dick made of concrete, rebar, and cosmetics and raped their face.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 21, 2012)

I love Godzilla...


----------



## Detective (Mar 21, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> You know, I have a major infatuation with Asian girls, and with me being a decent looking enough white guy, I still can't find myself a nice Japanese or Korean girl.
> 
> This shit is a serious problem for me, 'cause I refuse to date another retarded American girl.





TittyNipple said:


> Canada. Has smart and hot women.



Come to Toronto, Tetra, and we'll direct you towards our United Nations Buffet of Exotic Women. All you can eat(:ho). 

Toronto is the most multicultural diverse city in the world, with over 51% of our population being of foreign origins. So you can imagine the possibilities. Just think of a clean NYC, bro.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 21, 2012)

Do you know how many times I've gone through Toronto on my way to vacation in the East? I wish I could actually stay in Toronto for some time, it's one of my favorite cities of all time. 

The Maple Leafs suck, though. 

But yeah, I hear there are a ton of Asian girls in both Toronto and Vancouver.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

This Toronto places sounds like a utopia of fine, mixed-colored women from around the world. A veritable cornucopia of copulation craving consumation via my creamy and crazily cumbersome (unfortunately) cock.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 22, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> I love Godzilla...



Ummm....thanks....?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

I would like to climb up into Godzilla's flaming, radioactive vagina and just die there. pek


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 22, 2012)

The release date has been pushed back to July 12th, 2013.

I am not happy about this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

2013? 

That's more than a year away! Why am I in this fucking thread anymore?!?


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 22, 2012)

The release date has always been 2013, but the latest release date was May 10th, 2013. At least we were coming close to approaching a year out--now we have to wait 15 more months or some crazy shit like that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

I never even paid attention to the release date until you brought it up.

It's like you came into my birthday party, took my favorite gift right from my hands, broke it in half, then shit on it and threw the shitted-on gift into my cake before I even got a slice.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 22, 2012)

At least it will go down as one hell of a Birthday party!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

Emphasis on *Hell.*


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 22, 2012)

And Godzilla.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 22, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Emphasis on *Hell.*



Will there be any Asian girls there? 

Your Birthday that is, not hell.


----------



## The Weeknd (Mar 22, 2012)

Is it going to be a Project X-esque (lol Xesque) party?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

Ain't no party 'til someone smashes an Oriental girl.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 22, 2012)

If there's any consolation about the release date, it appears it was done because Warner Bros has full confidence that this can be one of the biggest films of the summer.


----------



## Talon. (Mar 23, 2012)

Ive been trying to dredge for more info on this movie but no success.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 23, 2012)

Talon. said:


> Ive been trying to dredge for more info on this movie but no success.



What would you like to know? I read the script a couple times, though don't bother asking for it 'cause I deleted it, while only keeping the descriptions of the mechs, kaijus, and the list of characters.

But even without the script, I vividly remember most of the content from it, but I'm sure a lot has changed. For instance, instead of the lead character (_Raleigh_) meeting his partner (_Mako_) in Tokyo, it looks like he'll be hooking up with her in Hong Kong instead.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> If there's any consolation about the release date, it appears it was done because Warner Bros has full confidence that this can be one of the *biggest* films of the summer.


 What you did there, I see it.




Talon. said:


> Ive been trying to dredge for more info on this movie but no success.


 Just talk to that guy who's working on the set of the movie. Maybe you can squeeze him for info.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 11, 2012)

Set video of Toronto being transformed into Tokyo: 

Wonder if Detective got a chance to wander downtown and take a look?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2012)

If I know Detective--and I know Detective--he was probably too caught up in other, more pressing affairs.

Such as playing Greenback Boogie, dressing up in designer suits, and contemplating the grand design of Psych as it pertains to his life while silmultaneously preparing his thesis.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Set video of Toronto being transformed into Tokyo:
> 
> Wonder if Detective got a chance to wander downtown and take a look?



I'm from Toronto and fuck yeah that looks badass.

And I don't feel like going to Downtown lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2012)

Why is everything filmed in Toronto anyway?

Easier licensing? Cheaper crew??


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why is everything filmed in Toronto anyway?
> 
> Easier licensing? Cheaper crew??



Films don't get taxed, allowing them to spend much more money on post-production. It's one of the main reasons Industrial Light & Magic is opening a facility in Vancouver.

The days of shooting mega-budgeted films in Los Angeles and New York are coming to an end.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

Everything will be Canadian now.

"New York" scenes are already like 75% shot in Canada. I can't tell the difference but I've never been to NYC.


----------



## Detective (Apr 12, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Set video of Toronto being transformed into Tokyo:
> 
> Wonder if Detective got a chance to wander downtown and take a look?



Indeed, I did have a chance to take a look around. The attention to detail was ridiculous. The city has been buzzing with anticipation of where the next large scale scene will be shot. I am thinking about going downtown with some friends this weekend, all in the hopes of locating another scene and randomly shouting the words that all men wish to shout out at one point in their lives:

[YOUTUBE]OX2VaVtFYfs[/YOUTUBE]



CrazyMoronX said:


> If I know Detective--and I know Detective--he was probably too caught up in other, more pressing affairs.
> 
> Such as playing Greenback Boogie, dressing up in designer suits, and contemplating the grand design of Psych as it pertains to his life while silmultaneously preparing his thesis.














Once again, you have proved to the world the understanding that can only be established between men of manly stature. 





> Everything will be Canadian now.



I am still awaiting the day you call me from the airport.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2012)

That song and that show make it very hard to stay divorced with television.


----------



## tinlunlau (Apr 21, 2012)

I stopped by the studio for a visit on Tuesday and had a quick chat with Guillermo.  I came by mainly to hear Guillermo say "ACTION!" on the loudspeaker one last time.  And no, you are not going to squeeze any info from me.  I'd like to respect the non-disclosure agreement.  Thank you very much!


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 21, 2012)

tinlunlau said:


> I stopped by the studio for a visit on Tuesday and had a quick chat with Guillermo.  I came by mainly to hear Guillermo say "ACTION!" on the loudspeaker one last time.  And no, you are not going to squeeze any info from me.  I'd like to respect the non-disclosure agreement.  Thank you very much!



We don't believe you.


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 21, 2012)

Bribe him with rep.


----------



## tinlunlau (Apr 26, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> We don't believe you.



Doesn't matter.  Cuz I have proof that I visited.

Exhibit A



> GDT wrote:We have wrapped!!! Tinlun- come Monday to see some cool pick up shots with me on B camera- you will enjoy it!!
> 
> G



Exhibit B
Those quotes came directly from the forums of Guillermo's official website at deltorofilms.com  

And the UK trailer which goes into some more detail.  

Read it and weep, fool!

With that said, I still insist in not divulging into any on-set information of the movie.  Guillermo's been pretty awesome and the least I can do is keep my mouth zipped about Pacific Rim and have you guys waiting in anticipation of his epic creation.  We also had a quick laugh about my interest in Jean-Pierre Melville films and he recommended me to check out this old French flick called "Rififi" which I believe is currently out of print since it is a Criterion Collection DVD release.  Anyone know where else I can find this flick?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

I saw Rififi. You can download that.


And it is pretty good.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 26, 2012)

Wait whattt?


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

tinlunlau, leak us some information.  Come on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah, leak! Leak! Leak! 

Nobody reads NF. You will never get caught.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Or just leak the information to me in a PM.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 26, 2012)

And me too.


----------



## Talon. (Apr 26, 2012)

they already finished filming? O.o


----------



## tinlunlau (Apr 26, 2012)

The main crew wrapped last Friday and Guillermo stayed behind for some 2nd unit shots.  Those pick-up shots should have been finished by now.  Or at least from what I have heard on my visit 3 days ago.  

Oh, and they have staff checking all over the internets if anyone leaks.  Guillermo's been cool with me all this time so I'd rather respect his baby and keep things zipped.  I don't want to get into any trouble either so please respect that.

I hope I can buy tickets to his Hitchcock thing happening early May.  I know Clifton Collins Jr. will come back to Toronto to attend as well.  He said it in an interview on a podcast recently.


----------



## dream (Apr 26, 2012)

Dude, just leak me the info.  I won't tell anyone else.  I swear.


----------



## tinlunlau (Apr 27, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Dude, just leak me the info.  I won't tell anyone else.  I swear.



I hope you understand that from this point on, I have no obligation to dignify a reply to you.  Please do not make me repeat myself.

Thank you and take care!


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

tinlunlau said:


> I hope you understand that from this point on, I have no obligation to dignify a reply to you.  Please do not make me repeat myself.
> 
> Thank you and take care!



I understand, wasn't expecting to given anything in any case.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

Leak all the info to Eternal Goob so he can tell everyone.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

I wouldn't leak, CMX. :byakuya


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

You would leak to me.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

I have no desire to do so.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 27, 2012)

Man Goob got tttttttoooolllllllddddd .


----------



## tinlunlau (Apr 27, 2012)

Too bad i never got to really chat with the cast. But somehow, charlie day read my mind by way of imaginary driveby shooting at the crowd. XD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

I want to see nukes in this movie.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want to see nukes in this movie.



If there aren't any nukes in here then I'll be heavily disappointed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

At the very least (and I'm going way out on a limb here), one of the monsters should have been spawned from a nuclear test.


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> At the very least (and I'm going way out on a limb here), one of the monsters should have been spawned from a nuclear test.



Yes, anything else and they will be breaking the genre's rules.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Apr 27, 2012)

If Japan is not being wreck by a Giant monster , Ill question the movie authenticity .


----------



## dream (Apr 27, 2012)

Considering that it is called the Pacific Rim I believe that it would be safe to assume that Japan is getting wrecked.


----------



## Talon. (May 12, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Considering that it is called the Pacific Rim I believe that it would be safe to assume that Japan is getting wrecked.



and it will be epic.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 12, 2012)

Japan is most certainly getting wrecked.


----------



## Detective (May 12, 2012)

I've been barely making it to work for almost the past two months because of the giant monster battles taking place downtown. How much more of this can I endure!?


----------



## MajorThor (May 13, 2012)

I wanna see a trailer, someone PM me.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 13, 2012)

This and the Godzilla movie have me psyched.


----------



## tinlunlau (May 17, 2012)

Attended last night's screening of "Shadow Of A Doubt" for GDT's Hitchcock Masterclass.
Guillermo's been feeling a little under the weather this week and since I've got to meet & speak with him on many occasions, I thought I would go easy on the questions and simply let the others ask questions to GDT about the Hitchcock films.  Fantastic experience to watch a Hitchcock flick on the big screen.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 22, 2012)

*Here's an official plot synopsis for 'PACIFIC RIM.'*



> _"From acclaimed filmmaker Guillermo del Toro comes Warner Bros. Pictures' and Legendary Pictures' epic sci-fi action adventure "Pacific Rim."
> 
> When legions of monstrous creatures, known as Kaiju, started rising from the sea, a war began that would take millions of lives and consume humanity's resources for years on end. To combat the giant Kaiju, a special type of weapon was devised: massive robots, called Jaegers, which are controlled simultaneously by two pilots whose minds are locked in a neural bridge.  But even the Jaegers are proving nearly defenseless in the face of the relentless Kaiju.  On the verge of defeat, the forces defending mankind have no choice but to turn to two unlikely heroes-a washed up former pilot (Charlie Hunnam) and an untested trainee (Rinko Kikuchi)-who are teamed to drive a legendary but seemingly obsolete Jaeger from the past.  Together, they stand as mankind's last hope against the mounting apocalypse.
> 
> ...



Source: 

I know what the out-dated Jaeger is called, too! It's crazy seeing a lot of the stuff being retained that I read from the original script. I'm glad to see that GDT held true to his word and didn't try to bend Beacham's property to fit him.

Also, joining the ranks of legendary VFX supervisor John Knoll, Hal T. Hickel will also be doing animation supervision as well.

Colin Benoit has also been signed on as Layout Supervisor.

Basically, what this means is, ILM has put together their best people to make sure that this film is every bit of a VISUAL FEAST that it could be.

I'm stoked.


----------



## dream (May 22, 2012)

Sounds like a fantastic plot.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 22, 2012)

I wonder if this is a success, will GDT return to "Mountains of Madness"?


----------



## αshɘs (May 22, 2012)

would be great, but I posted this a while ago:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 22, 2012)

Detective said:


> I've been barely making it to work for almost the past two months because of the giant monster battles taking place downtown. How much more of this can I endure!?



They have real live giant monsters roaming the city? 

Sounds dangerous.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 22, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> I wonder if this is a success, will GDT return to "Mountains of Madness"?



Well, with 'Battleship' being an enormous flop, GDT can probably shop the film elsewhere now, so that's encouraging.



αshɘs said:


> would be great, but I posted this a while ago:



I can't believe I'm saying this, since GDT is a renowned director and rightfully so, while I'm just some sci-fi geek on a message board; BUT, I think he's throwing in the towel too quickly. If 'Prometheus' is a major financial success, especially as an R-rated film, I think it will actually open the door for Mountains to get the greenlight. The thing is, the stars are gonna have to align for Guillermo, and by that I mean, 'Battleship' needing to flop was the first priority, CHECK. Now he needs 'Prometheus' to be a huge financial success, and finally, he needs 'Pacific Rim' to be a massive success.

If those next two occurrences happen for him, he should actually be in the driver's seat.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 22, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They have real live giant monsters roaming the city?
> 
> Sounds dangerous.



Us Canadians live very interesting and dangerous lives, and what Detective describe is a slow day.


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

Is there a Trailer out, yet?!


----------



## TetraVaal (May 22, 2012)

Naw dude. 

The film isn't coming out til' next July. It's feasible to think that we might not get the first teaser until Comic-Con or possibly later. 

I'm sure something will be attached to 'The Dark Knight Rises', though.


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

That makes my penis very soft.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 22, 2012)

The best things in life are usually worth waiting for.


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

Says who!? This is Murrika, we believe in instant-gratification baby!


----------



## The Weeknd (May 22, 2012)

Yep I can't wait.


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

Heya Tittay, how are ya this afternoon?


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2012)

This plot reminds me of NGE, and that's about the best compliment I can give to a film. 



> he needs 'Pacific Rim' to be a massive success.



The film should be a huge success, but their marketing needs to do its job, start the hype early.


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

Live Actin NGE, hell ya!!!


----------



## Parallax (May 22, 2012)

it doesn't sound like NGE at all

then again I always felt that it was a deconstruction and even critique of the Mecha genre and this sounds nothing like the sort

still pretty stoked for it


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

Samesies Parallax. :-D I generally hate mecha-type animes/shows; however, NGE was rapemode and awesome.


----------



## Ennoea (May 22, 2012)

> it doesn't sound like NGE at all



Giant monsters appear, fuck your cities, and they build massive Mechas to fight them. On a surface level there are similarities.


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

Just so long as they don't call the invading mechs "Angels," I'm good.


----------



## Parallax (May 22, 2012)

ok fair enough


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

I'm glad we're on the same page, Parallax.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 22, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Heya Tittay, how are ya this afternoon?



Being all titty.


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

What about Nipple, not feeling very Nipple today?


----------



## The Weeknd (May 22, 2012)

They unleashed their fury on some people yesterday, they are very tired.


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

Understandable, don't wanna abuse them beauts'


----------



## The Weeknd (May 22, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

Though it is hard NOT to.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 22, 2012)

It is, right now I can't play with anything else.


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

Try tweaking your other bits, they throb in anticipation.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 22, 2012)

I'm sure it will be a success if the marketing campaign doesn't fuck up and the film isn't a disappointment. While GDT doesn't always strike gold in the producers chair, as a director his worst movie was "Mimic", which I remember liking (been years since I've seen it though).

My only concern is whether or not it will be campy, as camp seems to fail at the box office these days. But otherwise, the concept is too high profile to bomb without good reason.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 22, 2012)

The way they transformed my city was amazing.


----------



## dream (May 22, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> The way they transformed my city was amazing.



I can't wait to see it.


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

NGE MECHS PLZ!!!


----------



## The Weeknd (May 22, 2012)

VS GODZILLAS PLEASEEE


----------



## MajorThor (May 22, 2012)

YESSSSS!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 23, 2012)

Take pictures and show them to us.


----------



## MajorThor (May 23, 2012)

^ This, we'd all like to pass out some reps to nice peoples!


----------



## The Weeknd (May 23, 2012)

> When legions of monstrous creatures, known as Kaiju, started rising from the sea, a war began that would take millions of lives and consume humanity's resources for years on end. To combat the giant Kaiju, a special type of weapon was devised: massive robots, called Jaegers, which are controlled simultaneously by two pilots whose minds are locked in a neural bridge. But even the Jaegers are proving nearly defenseless in the face of the relentless Kaiju. On the verge of defeat, the forces defending mankind have no choice but to turn to two unlikely heroes-a washed up former pilot (Charlie Hunnam) and an untested trainee (Rinko Kikuchi)-who are teamed to drive a legendary but seemingly obsolete Jaeger from the past. Together, they stand as mankind's last hope against the mounting apocalypse.
> 
> Oscar? nominee Guillermo del Toro ("Pan's Labyrinth") is directing "Pacific Rim" from a script by Travis Beacham ("Clash of the Titans"). Thomas Tull, Jon Jashni and Mary Parent are producing, with Callum Greene serving as executive producer.
> 
> ...



OH SHIT SON


----------



## dream (May 23, 2012)

I have a lot of high hopes for it, probably will end up being the best movie of 2013.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 23, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I have a lot of high hopes for it, probably will end up being the best movie of 2013.



'Elysium.'


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

I forget about that. 

Still, these two will likely be the best movies of the year.


----------



## Talon. (May 24, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> 'Elysium.'



Explain. 

Also i wanna see the goddamn robots.


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

Talon. said:


> Explain.
> 
> Also i wanna see the goddamn robots.



Neill Blomkamp with a good budget and a sci-fi movie set the future.  At the very least it should be an interesting movie. :33  We might be a bit too hyped by the director but I really think that he is a wonderful director with a bright future ahead of him.

Same there, hopefully they carry a lot of firepower.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)

Cars with fans on them.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 24, 2012)

This isnt Nolan movie CMX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 24, 2012)

I was referring to that one futuristic movie with Jason Bourne in it.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 24, 2012)

Talon. said:


> Explain.



Neill Blomkamp. Syd Mead. Sharlto Copley. Wagner Moura. Matt Damons. William Fichtner. Jodie Foster.

That's pretty much all that needs to be said.


----------



## The Big G (May 24, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Neill Blomkamp. Syd Mead. Sharlto Copley. Wagner Moura. Matt Damons. William Fichtner. Jodie Foster.
> 
> That's pretty much all that needs to be said.



Pacific Rim has Sons of Anarchy and Hemidall...your argument is irrelevant


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Pacific Rim has Sons of Anarchy and Hemidall...your argument is irrelevant



It has Neill Blomkamp, your argument is irrelevant.


----------



## The Big G (May 24, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> It has Neill Blomkamp, your argument is irrelevant.



I don't even know who the fuck that is


----------



## TetraVaal (May 24, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Pacific Rim has Sons of Anarchy and Hemidall...your argument is irrelevant



Hate to break it to you, but Wagner Moura alone is better than any casting choice in 'Pacific Rim' (_and I say that as an avid fan of Rinko Kikuchi's_). Don't get me wrong, I'm looking forward to 'Pacific Rim' more than anyone else on here, but 'Elysium' is just going to be on a whole different level. It's not gonna be a four-quadrant film, it's going to be something done in a similar vein of 'District 9', only with a larger budget for Blomkamp to fuck around with this time.

Plus, SYD FUCKING MEAD is doing set designs. Do you know who that is? Do you know the legend and history behind that dude's work history? He's the definitive visual futurist; the one who revolutionized what it meant to conceptually illustrate future mega-structures and futuristic vehicles. That guy pisses geometry that makes most other artists' work look like fucking child's play in comparison.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 24, 2012)

I bet you he is one of those sparklers which is why Goob likes him .


----------



## TSC (May 24, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Live Actin NGE, hell ya!!!



Actually A NGE movie was at one point was a consideration but went to development hell. Cool thing about it? Weta did some pretty boss and awesome concept arts on it. Here:


*Spoiler*: __ 















more here:


----------



## The Big G (May 24, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Hate to break it to you, but Wagner Moura alone is better than any casting choice in 'Pacific Rim' (_and I say that as an avid fan of Rinko Kikuchi's_). Don't get me wrong, I'm looking forward to 'Pacific Rim' more than anyone else on here, but 'Elysium' is just going to be on a whole different level. It's not gonna be a four-quadrant film, it's going to be something done in a similar vein of 'District 9', only with a larger budget for Blomkamp to fuck around with this time.
> 
> Plus, SYD FUCKING MEAD is doing set designs. Do you know who that is? Do you know the legend and history behind that dude's work history? He's the definitive visual futurist; the one who revolutionized what it meant to conceptually illustrate future mega-structures and futuristic vehicles. That guy pisses geometry that makes most other artists' work look like fucking child's play in comparison.



But you forget it has Matt Damon....MATT DAMON! It might as well have BEN AFFLECK in it too! WHich means Elysium already fails...

Charlie Hunnam and Ron Pearlman are all kinds of win


----------



## TetraVaal (May 24, 2012)

The Big G said:


> But you forget it has Matt Damon....MATT DAMON! It might as well have BEN AFFLECK in it too!
> 
> Charlie Hunnam and Ron Pearlman are all kinds of win



Matt Damon is gonna be second fiddle to Moura and Copley, so his casting doesn't bother me.

Hunnam and Perlman are quality guys, no doubt. But I'm taking the likes of Moura, Copley, and Fichtner over any of the casting choices in 'Pacific Rim', with the lone exception being the brilliant Rinko Kikuchi.

Oh, and Damon is way better than Affleck. I'm not a huge fan of Damon myself, but he's nowhere near as terrible as Affleck is.


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> I bet you he is one of those sparklers which is why Goob likes him .


----------



## TSC (May 24, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Hate to break it to you, but Wagner Moura alone is better than any casting choice in 'Pacific Rim' (_and I say that as an avid fan of Rinko Kikuchi's_). Don't get me wrong, I'm looking forward to 'Pacific Rim' more than anyone else on here, but 'Elysium' is just going to be on a whole different level. It's not gonna be a four-quadrant film, it's going to be something done in a similar vein of 'District 9', only with a larger budget for Blomkamp to fuck around with this time.
> 
> Plus, SYD FUCKING MEAD is doing set designs. Do you know who that is? Do you know the legend and history behind that dude's work history? He's the definitive visual futurist; the one who revolutionized what it meant to conceptually illustrate future mega-structures and futuristic vehicles. That guy pisses geometry that makes most other artists' work look like fucking child's play in comparison.


not to mention he doesn't just design sci-fi vehicles to look cool but also to make it possibly functional for irl as well. That's why his stuff is awesome.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 24, 2012)

TSC said:


> not to mention he doesn't just design sci-fi vehicles to look cool but also to make it possibly functional for irl as well. That's why his stuff is awesome.



That's why I mentioned his knack for geometry.

Mead really is the only artist out there that can make a vehicle design look like it came from the year 2225, yet have it look very functional and realistic. It's amazing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 24, 2012)

The guy did design Tron stuff .


----------



## TSC (May 24, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> That's why I mentioned his knack for geometry.
> 
> Mead really is the only artist out there that can make a vehicle design look like it came from the year 2225, yet have it look very functional and realistic. It's amazing.



It seems that you and I have very good and similar taste in sci-fi 

Big Sci-fi fan here too.




Huey Freeman said:


> The guy did design Tron stuff .



And Aliens, TimeCop, 2010, StarTrek Motion Picture, and even fucking Turn-A-Gundam.


----------



## The Big G (May 24, 2012)

TSC said:


> I
> 
> And Aliens, TimeCop, 2010, StarTrek Motion Picture, and even fucking Turn-A-Gundam.



Turn-A-Gundam was meh as fuck


----------



## TSC (May 24, 2012)

my point on that is that he even went to design stuff for Japanese annie-may which is usually unusual for big star designers from Hollywood to go do.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 24, 2012)

The Turn-A design is the most under-appreciated mecha design of all time.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 24, 2012)

The power of the moustache Gundam.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 24, 2012)

Turn A design is not his best work.


----------



## Parallax (May 24, 2012)

what's wrong with Turn A it looks pretty cool


----------



## TetraVaal (May 24, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> The power of the moustache Gundam.



Damn right.

Plus, he also designed the Turn-X, which is also a beautiful machine in its own right.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 24, 2012)

Parallax said:


> what's wrong with Turn A it looks pretty cool



Aside from the point if it didnt have Gundam slap infront of the title you wouldnt know it was a Gundam to begin with.

Also It was hardly technical and intriguing compare to its fellow Gundams.


----------



## The Big G (May 24, 2012)

G Gundam, Zeta & Chars Counterattack were the best Gundams


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 24, 2012)

The Big G said:


> G Gundam, Zeta & Chars Counterattack were the best Gundams



G Gundam , burning Gundam reality warp an attack where he recreated a High King out of his blast to blow a heart shape hole in Dark Gundam.

Not one fucking Gundam can compare to that level of manliness.


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagaan > whatever fgt mecha-gundam.


----------



## Ennoea (May 24, 2012)

Moura is the dude from Elite Force isn't he? He's pretty good.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 24, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Moura is the due from Elite Force isn't he? He's pretty good.



Yessir.

He's a beast.


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

Simon > Moura.


----------



## Spock (May 24, 2012)

Cant wait, I already love this since my first name is Rim. lol


----------



## TetraVaal (May 24, 2012)

Eli said:


> Cant wait, I already love this since my first name is Rim.



Please tell me your last name is Job.


----------



## Spock (May 24, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Please tell me your last name is Job.





Smoke said:


> Is your last name Job?
> 
> I'm just curious.



                                        .


----------



## TetraVaal (May 24, 2012)

Damn it, someone already beat me to the punchline.


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

I don't get it...


----------



## TetraVaal (May 24, 2012)

You're not familiar with a rim job?


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

What's a rim job?


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagaan > whatever fgt mecha-gundam.


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

Everyone knows that Kamina > Simon, Goob.


----------



## dream (May 24, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Everyone knows that Kamina > Simon, Goob.


----------



## TSC (May 24, 2012)

TTGL sucks. Mecha bigger than a galaxy? Fucking come'on that's just fucking ridiculous.


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

It was fucking win and you know it.


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

Yer just a hater of awesome.


----------



## TSC (May 24, 2012)

I know awesome when I see awesome


----------



## TetraVaal (May 24, 2012)

I liked 'Gurren Lagann' strictly for the principle of Imashai's animation style.

However, when it comes to mech anime, I definitely prefer the "real robot" genre.


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

The "Real Robot" mecha-style is mad fucking bland and reused over and over.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 24, 2012)

And the super robot genre isn't? The only super robot stuff I can get into is Go Nagai's material and Anno's 'Evangelion' and 'Gunbuster.'


----------



## Parallax (May 24, 2012)

What would Giant Robo count under?


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

TTGL isn't a mere robot, it's Spiral Energy!


----------



## TetraVaal (May 24, 2012)

Parallax said:


> What would Giant Robo count under?



Super robot.


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

I want more TTGL.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 24, 2012)

TTGL I hardly call a mech genre . It's a great watch but it does not fall under mech for me.


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

People sit inside of it and control it with levers and handles. It's a mech.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 24, 2012)

It runs on dreams , and fighting spirit yeah ....


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

It runs on Spiral Energy. Spiral Energy is fueled by Fighting Spirit. Fighting Spirit = Effort.

It takes Effort to pilot both Robo-Mechs and TTGL-Mechs, because Mechs are Mechs. :-D


----------



## Amuro (May 24, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> It runs on dreams , and fighting spirit yeah ....



which is quite common in Super Robot shows...


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

Amuro said:


> which is quite common in Super Robot shows...



^ Check and mate.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 24, 2012)

Amuro said:


> which is quite common in Super Robot shows...



Meh super robots shows are its own gender to me .


----------



## Ennoea (May 24, 2012)

Most animes run on Nakama power ups, but GL took it way too far, the upgrades they got were Sasuke level of haxx.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 24, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Most animes run on Nakama power ups, but GL took it way too far, the upgrades they got were Sasuke level of haxx.



Most of them just came so random also.


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Most animes run on Nakama power ups, but GL took it way too far, the upgrades they got were Sasuke level of haxx.



I'm pretty sure that TTGL >>>>>>>>>>> Sasuke. TTGL threw galaxies like shuriken.


----------



## Ennoea (May 24, 2012)

I don't mean power wise, I mean in terms of ridicule they're at the same level.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 24, 2012)

TTGL?

Ohhhh


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I don't mean power wise, I mean in terms of ridicule they're at the same level.



I didn't know TTGL received ANY ridicule.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 24, 2012)

Ennoea meant that the power ups TTGL got was as ridiculous as  the ass pulls  Sasuke does in most of his fights.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 24, 2012)

DBZ gets the biggest megahax ever.

in 3 weeks Goku got from base 9000 to about 150 million while SS.


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

There we go. I'll agree to Sasuke getting the proverbial PIS-ass pulls; however, TTGL is legend, it was to be expected.


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> DBZ gets the biggest megahax ever.
> 
> in 3 weeks Goku got from base 9000 to about 150 million while SS.



TTGL went from being able to take out an army of normal Mechs to throwing Galaxies within hours. ;-)


----------



## The Weeknd (May 24, 2012)

LOL THROWING GALAXIES? LINKS PLZZZZ


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 24, 2012)

Sorry  tanking a big bang attack was not what really impressed me, it was when it Punch a hole in the fabric of space and time that got to me.


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> LOL THROWING GALAXIES? LINKS PLZZZZ



Episode 25 and 26.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 24, 2012)

Lol wow. Throwing Galaxies now do you...


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

Yeah, TTGL is more powerful than anything you know!!


----------



## The Weeknd (May 24, 2012)

Oh? They can't take on Arceus, Dialga and Palkia


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Oh? They can't take on Arceus, Dialga and Palkia



TTGL took on "The Big Bang" and didn't even get scratched. ;-)

And the ": gar" smiley came from TTGL.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 24, 2012)

Master Asia Garness is unmatch


----------



## The Weeknd (May 24, 2012)

Fucking SS4 Gogeta.

Yeah, HOW ABOUT SS4 FUCKING VEGETTO.


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

What is that I don't even.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 24, 2012)

They're from DBZ.

Yeah.


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> They're from DBZ.
> 
> Yeah.



SSj4 Gogetta = DB:Grand Tour, silly nawb. ;-)

And he wouldn't be able to take an entire galaxy being thrown at him. The mass of millions of planets hitting him like rain would decimate him.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 24, 2012)

Galactus...Vs the mechs of TTGL


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

TTGL is bigger.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 24, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> TTGL is bigger.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 24, 2012)

Big G will still rape the shit out TTGL.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 24, 2012)

Because Godzilla is fucking awesome.


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Big G will still rape the shit out TTGL.



"Big" G is microscopic compared to TTGL.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 24, 2012)

He doesn't need to big as be it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 24, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> "Big" G is microscopic compared to TTGL.



Yeah unlike TTGL Big G isnt piloted by Humans, and is a Universal threat .


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Yeah unlike TTGL Big G isnt piloted by Humans, and is a Universal threat .



Rephrase please.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 24, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> Rephrase please.



The pilots from TTGL are still humans and they still can die on top of that TTGL did not demonstrated anything that hinted it can destroy a universe, Galactus not only can destroy one but he can just by past the super robot and rape everyone within the cockpit.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 24, 2012)

And he can one shot Earth.


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> The pilots from TTGL are still humans and they still can die on top of that TTGL did not demonstrated anything that hinted it can destroy a universe, Galactus not only can destroy one but he can just by past the super robot and rape everyone within the cockpit.



You obviously didn't watch what I watched.


----------



## TSC (May 24, 2012)

MajorThor said:


> TTGL is bigger.


----------



## The Big G (May 24, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> Master Asia Garness is unmatch



Master Asia and Kamina are the most manly characters ever



Huey Freeman said:


> Big G will still rape the shit out TTGL.



I am not a rapist



TittyNipple said:


> Because Godzilla is fucking awesome.



this is true



MajorThor said:


> "Big" G is microscopic compared to TTGL.



My gar level is OVER 9000


----------



## MajorThor (May 24, 2012)

WE'RE NOT TALKING ABOUT "YOU" WE'RE TALKING ABOUT BIG "GALACTUS" AKA "BIG-G"

I can def see where the confusion is, lol. Love you broski.


----------



## tinlunlau (May 28, 2012)

Looks like there were some posts deleted on Guillermo del Toro's official message forum.  GDT basically debunked some rumours concerning Pacific Rim's budget being over 250 million dollars and so on, so forth.  I didn't save those messages and I don't exactly have a photographic memory.

When I visited Guillermo last month, I was pretty surprised that he's read most of my posts in the forum.  He even knew about my work as a translator at Joy Sales and asked me how the Chinese subtitles in American films are.  And I explained to him how there are usually 3 different sets of Chinese subtitles between the China, Hong Kong and Taiwan markets.  And how Hong Kong viewers would often complain how Warner Brothers' home video releases tend to nix the Cantonese subtitles and favor the Taiwanese subtitles more.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 28, 2012)

Woah yo, you seem to know a lot


----------



## TetraVaal (May 28, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Woah yo, you seem to know a lot



Tin is a cool ass bloke. I talk to him from time to time on Guillermo's board.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 28, 2012)

Ah, I might join this board to get to know a bit more. Thanks


----------



## MartialHorror (May 28, 2012)

I actually wouldn't mind if "Pacific Rim" cost $250,000,000 as long as there was no executive meddling. My only problem with movies that cost around that amount (like "Men in Black 3", probably "Battleshit") is that they don't like like $200-250,000,000 movies.

GDT strikes me as a director who could make it appear on the screen. 

With that said, it would never happen. Too many movies are bombing because of their bloated numbers and GDT doesn't have that much of a following and his cast are even lesser draws.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 28, 2012)

They won't announce the budget anytime around these two months. Not until the trailer when we can commence to speculate it.


----------



## dream (May 28, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> They won't announce the budget anytime around these two months. Not until the trailer when we can commence to speculate it.



When does the trailer come out?


----------



## TetraVaal (May 28, 2012)

Del Toro has already said it's in the neighborhood of $150 million.

Before that dude who posted the rumor on his page was deleted, Del Toro stated that he completed the film UNDER the cap that Legendary and Warner Brothers gave him, which he previously alluded to being $200 million.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 28, 2012)

I hope the trailer comes before Christmas.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 28, 2012)

The first teaser is basically a lock to be attached to 'The Dark Knight Rises.'

The first REAL trailer probably isn't coming til' late 2012, though.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 28, 2012)

This isnt that type of movie that will only be shown at select theatres will it.


----------



## dream (May 28, 2012)

Huey Freeman said:


> This isnt that type of movie that will only be shown at select theatres will it.



Nah, the budget should be big enough that they have to release it in as many theaters as possible.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 28, 2012)

The film has a tentpole budget and was moved back from it's May 2013 release to a July 2013 release, which is the biggest month of the year in therms of blockbuster movies.

It's going to have a MASSIVE worldwide theatrical release.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 28, 2012)

Okay that all that matters to me, I live next to an IMAX theatre I hate when I have to go another 15 miles just to see movies that are in select theatres.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 28, 2012)

lol, I just noticed that Rinko Kikuchi is in the movie.

But uh oh, Idris Elba is in it too and I'm pretty sure 95% of Idris Elba movies have the tendency to bomb. 

And what the hell is Charlie Day doing here?


----------



## TetraVaal (May 28, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, I just noticed that Rinko Kikuchi is in the movie.
> 
> But uh oh, Idris Elba is in it too and I'm pretty sure 95% of Idris Elba movies have the tendency to bomb.
> 
> And what the hell is Charlie Day doing here?



'Legacy' was a real fine movie for Elba.

Day isn't playing a typecast role; quite the opposite, actually.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 28, 2012)

I like Elba and like many of his movies. I was referring more to his box office draw.

Although with that said, I doubt the movie will be marketed for its actors. Otherwise, I figure Tom Cruise would still be attached. Now that I think about it, GDT has never seemed to care much for hiring A-list actors.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 7, 2012)

*Some new (minor) quotes from Guillermo...*



> "When we?re talking about the physicality of the fight, we ended up building several blocks of Hong Kong. And literally demolished them. We built a building and then we took down the buildings."
> 
> "We built command centres of the robots that were the size of the house. We started them on hydraulic rigs that shoot and elevated them and moved them round so you could really get a sense of the physical nature driving a robot like this."



Commenting on casting Charlie Hunnam for the lead role...



> "The funny thing is Charlie was one of my only two choices for the prince of Hellboy II: The Golden Army. I met with him. He screen tested. I loved Charlie before Sons Of Anarchy. He always brought a certain honesty. He?s the kind of guy that women will love who guys won?t hate."
> 
> "He?s the right side of honest and good looking that you don?t want to punch him in the face. You want to have a pint with the guy. You want to take him to the pub. There?s male bonding energy with this guy that I thought was perfect for the character."


----------



## The Big G (Jun 8, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Commenting on casting Charlie Hunnam for the lead role...



Dude Charlie would have been awesome as the Prince in Hellboy II


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 8, 2012)

Everytime I see this thread bump, I always hope I see a schematic of the mechs or concept design.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 8, 2012)

I try to avoid that stuff until at least the trailer, if not the actual movie. Surprises are watchers best friend, unless the surprise turned out to be the American Godzilla.

(if I have to explain, the marketing campaign kept the monster hidden until after the movie had come out. THE BIG SURPRISE WAS....an Iguana!)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2012)

Zilla wrecks your shit, Martial.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 8, 2012)

*First image of IDRIS ELBA as STACKER PENTECOST.*



That get-up is metal as fuck. 

I'm not sure if it's a pilot-suit, though... 
*Spoiler*: __ 



in Beacham's screenplay, he does put on some sort of sparring suit during a sequence that involved Raleigh and Mako "getting to know" one another (_trying to be vague there_).




*EDIT:* yeah, it's definitely a pilot suit, I can see the COSDEC logo emblazoned on his shoulder.

This is pretty cool, as he wasn't a Jaeger pilot in the original screenplay.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 8, 2012)

Godzilla wrecks Zilla.


----------



## The Big G (Jun 8, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Godzilla wrecks Zilla.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bIcExdpsEcQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 8, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> That get-up is metal as fuck.


Okay, I am liking what I see a lot .


----------



## dream (Jun 8, 2012)

That sure is one awesome suit.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck yeah Final Wars.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 8, 2012)

Wonder if there will be smaller monsters that would require smaller mechs or foot soldiers .


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 8, 2012)

I want all monsters to dominate imo.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 8, 2012)

Of Course they are going to need  something to carry over into the sequels .


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 8, 2012)

Obviously the cliffhanger is going to be a Godzilla/King Ghidorah like monster appearing.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 8, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Wonder if there will be smaller monsters that would require smaller mechs or foot soldiers .



Only read this if you truly want to be spoiled (_keep in mind, revisions of the script may have changed things_).


*Spoiler*: __ 



There are no "small" mechs. They're all 300 feet tall, basically. However, during a major battle in the second act of the film's screenplay, a mech performs a highly-complicated maneuver, forcing it to shut down. After that, hundreds of "human-sized" creatures depart from the giant kaiju that the mech was fighting, attacking civilians on the street and the engineers trying to repair the mech.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 8, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Fuck yeah Final Wars.



More like: Yeah, fuck Final Wars.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 8, 2012)

You did watch it though so challenge complete


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

BOOM! Full article:



I love how the mechs are gonna be using weaponry like iron-spiked maces and giant battle axes. Fucking ace, man. 

Side note: none of those weapons were a part of the original script. But as the article mentions, 10 revisions took place before they finally had a shooting script. It looks like there are going to be a ton of changes.

But that pilot-suit is so sick.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 10, 2012)

I want to see the helm on him .


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2012)

Don't really like the idea of mechas using maces and axes but I can live with it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Don't really like the idea of mechas using maces and axes but I can live with it.



Get the fuck out of my thread, Preet.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 10, 2012)

lol, the concept of using maces and axes sounds intriguing. I actually wish more mecha related shows would spice up the weapons like that.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, the concept of using maces and axes sounds intriguing. I actually wish more mecha related shows would spice up the weapons like that.



Dude, the minute I read that one of them uses a giant battle-axe, I immediately thought of a Zaku.

It will be pretty sick these robots also have artillery weapons, which I'm assuming they will.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2012)

Mechas with guns > mechas with melee weapons as long as they don't get too close.

I wonder how fast the mechas will be.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> Mechas with guns > mechas with melee weapons as long as they don't get too close.
> 
> I wonder how fast the mechas will be.



For all you know they could have guns--perhaps a shoulder-mounted plasma cannon or something.

In terms of speed, I don't imagine these things flying around considering they're 25 stories tall and inorganic.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 10, 2012)

Melee combat > projectile combat


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 10, 2012)

lol, Mechagodzilla!

Does anybody know if GDT has stated whether the film will be campy or serious?


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> For all you know they could have guns--perhaps a shoulder-mounted plasma cannon or something.
> 
> In terms of speed, I don't imagine these things flying around considering they're 25 stories tall and inorganic.



Sure they might have guns but the article does mention that we will understand their combat style easily, those two are melee mechas.  I've never really liked such mechas.

Which makes the choice of having two meele combat mechas baffling unless the aliens are very slow.



Stunna said:


> Melee combat > projectile combat



In terms of enjoyment?  Debatable.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, Mechagodzilla!
> 
> Does anybody know if GDT has stated whether the film will be campy or serious?



He said it will be 100% serious. It honors the kaiju genre in Japan, but this is a serious take on it, while still being a four-quadrant film.



Eternal Goob said:


> Sure they might have guns but the article does mention that we will understand their combat style easily, those two are melee mechas.  I've never really liked such mechas.
> 
> Which makes the choice of having two meele combat mechas baffling unless the aliens are very slow.



If you want complete artillery combat, go play 'MechWarrior' or something. This is a film where I'm hoping (_and assuming_) the mechs will be much more anime-inspired; meaning that they're built for hand-to-hand combat with melee weaponry, as opposed to being the "walking tank" type mechs that you generally see out of the West.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 10, 2012)

I am fine with melee weapons because not all Mechs look great with guns and from my experience after watching so much Gundam series it is hard to even close to how they portrayed their artillery . 

What I would like to see some of these mechs be design into different modes.


----------



## Amuro (Jun 10, 2012)

I hope it's like Getter Robo and the axes pop out of there shoulders, that would be fucking awesome. It's much more satisfying seeing a mech getting up close and personal with monsters.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> If you want complete artillery combat, go play 'MechWarrior' or something. This is a film where I'm hoping (_and assuming_) the mechs will be much more anime-inspired; meaning that they're built for hand-to-hand combat with melee weaponry, as opposed to being the "walking tank" type mechs that you generally see out of the West.



I don't want complete artillery combat, I'm just baffled by having melee combat be the main combat style of two mechas if the mechas aren't going to be fast.  If they are fast and agile then I wouldn't mind so much.  Also, I'm all for melee combat if the monsters get too close to the mechas.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I don't want complete artillery combat, I'm just baffled by having melee combat be the main combat style of two mechas if the mechas aren't going to be fast.  If they are fast and agile then I wouldn't mind so much.  Also, I'm all for melee combat if the monsters get too close to the mechas.



I can honestly see why people rag on you so hard in the sports section. Some of the stuff you say just sounds... not too smart, I'll just leave it at that.

You can't build something 300 feet tall and expect it to be quick and agile, even if the armor is nimble and streamlined. You have to take into consideration that you're battling BIOLOGICAL creatures that are equally 300 feet tall; there's only so much ammunition a robot could use as a defense. If anything, it makes more sense for these robots to engage in hand-to-hand combat, as that's probably the best option for staving off the threat.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 10, 2012)

lol, part of me wonders if the mechs will move like the Transformers from those movies.

Regardless, children, whether GDT is a good director or not, I've never seen him disappoint with designs, visual effects and action. So I wouldnt worry about it yet.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 10, 2012)

To be honest this is the future you can certainly have Mechs that are quick and agile it depends on the writing and the mech design.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 10, 2012)

I was reading some stuff, from Del Toro's description I'd expect them to look more like Gundams.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I can honestly see why people rag on you so hard in the sports section. Some of the stuff you say just sounds... not too smart, I'll just leave it at that.



You seem to miss the fact that everything they say is a joke.  



> You can't build something 300 feet tall and expect it to be quick and agile, even if the armor is nimble and streamlined. You have to take into consideration that you're battling BIOLOGICAL creatures that are equally 300 feet tall; there's only so much ammunition a robot could use as a defense. If anything, it makes more sense for these robots to engage in hand-to-hand combat, as that's probably the best option for staving off the threat.



Of course I know you can't expect to have fast and agile mechas when they are that big.  My annoyance with melee combat is that I don't like mechas in melee combat and if the aliens are fast or agile then that makes having those two mechas with melee combat as their primary style a bad idea.  If the aliens are equally slow and agile then that goes out the window and my only problem is that I just don't like mechas with melee combat as the main fighting style.  About your comment about melee combat being the best option, I disagree.  It should be a last resort, getting up show to those monsters isn't wise in my opinion, you greatly increase the risk of getting your mecha damage.  Once it's out of commission you are screwed, better to minimize the chances of being damaged by sticking first to projectile combat and only switching to melee if the monsters get too close or if you are out of ammo.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 10, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> You seem to miss the fact that everything they say is a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I know you can't expect to have fast and agile mechas when they are that big.  My annoyance with melee combat is that I don't like mechas in melee combat and if the aliens are fast or agile then that makes having those two mechas with melee combat as their primary style a bad idea.  If the aliens are equally slow and agile then that goes out the window and my only problem is that I just don't like mechas with melee combat as the main fighting style.  About your comment about melee combat being the best option, I disagree.  It should be a last resort, getting up show to those monsters isn't wise in my opinion, you greatly increase the risk of getting your mecha damage.  Once it's out of commission you are screwed, better to minimize the chances of being damaged by sticking first to projectile combat and only switching to melee if the monsters get too close or if you are out of ammo.



No, I'm pretty sure everyone on that board actually hates you. I know I do.

Your argument is built on an unrealistic logic. Do you not understand how tall these mechs are? They're 25 stories. They're 300 feet tall. They're not organic. They can't just be built to move around like they're on some swift track. As inherently impractical a 300 foot mech is in this day and age, I don't imagine that Guillermo's going to completely remove any type of pseudo-science to make these things practical. They're NOT gonna be moving at the speed as a bilogical creature with organic features.

Anyway, melee combat is a much smarter idea in this regard, because they're being used to fend off menaces attacking sea bordering cities. Heavy ammunition isn't going to do the trick. You're gonna need full articulation, grappling fingers, a human-proportioned robot that can engage in hand-to-hand combat as an any means necessary way of making sure that thing doesn't reach its destination.

Like I said, go play 'MechWarrior' or something.


----------



## dream (Jun 10, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> No, I'm pretty sure everyone on that board actually hates you. I know I do.



You are mistaken.  



> Your argument is built on an unrealistic logic. Do you not understand how tall these mechs are? They're 25 stories. They're 300 feet tall. They're not organic. They can't just be built to move around like they're on some swift track. As inherently impractical a 300 foot mech is in this day and age, I don't imagine that Guillermo's going to completely remove any type of pseudo-science to make these things practical. They're NOT gonna be moving at the speed as a bilogical creature with organic features.



I do understand that, or haven't you read my posts?



			
				Eternal Goob said:
			
		

> Of course I know you can't expect to have fast and agile mechas when they are that big.





> They're NOT gonna be moving at the speed as a bilogical creature with organic features.



There you go, if the aliens are faster and more agile then the mechas then those mechas with melee combat as the main fighting style are in for a world of pain. 



> Anyway, melee combat is a much smarter idea in this regard, because they're being used to fend off menaces attacking sea bordering cities. Heavy ammunition isn't going to do the trick. You're gonna need full articulation, grappling fingers, a human-proportioned robot that can engage in hand-to-hand combat as an any means necessary way of making sure that thing doesn't reach its destination.



The aliens will be coming from the sea?  So I assume that those mechas will be fighting in/on the ocean?  In any case why won't heavy ammunition cut it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2012)

Monsters > Mechs.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 11, 2012)

Both are great. ;-)


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Monsters > Mechs.



I respectfully disagree.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2012)

If I wanted to watch a bunch of fruity mechs flying around, shooting rockets and lasers, and doing gay poses, I'd watch Gundam.

If I wanted to watch some giant-ass badass monsters from hell nuking continents with atomic breath and hurtling mountains, I would have to watch a 1940s film. We need more monsters.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If I wanted to watch a bunch of fruity mechs flying around, shooting rockets and lasers, and doing gay poses, I'd watch Gundam.
> 
> If I wanted to watch some giant-ass badass monsters from hell nuking continents with atomic breath and hurtling mountains, I would have to watch a 1940s film. We need more monsters.



You can go watch stuff like 'Monsters', 'The Host', 'Cloverfield', 
Super 8', etc. 

There has been more monster movies coming out as of late than mech-related films. You're getting the best of both worlds with this film, I don't see why you're taking issue with that.

BTW, Gundam is amazing, particularly the UC timeline.

Oh, and for once I also have to agree with Preet. I'll take mechs over monsters any time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2012)

Nope.avi

Those movies don't have what I'm talking about.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2012)

CMX the monsters will be wrecking cities so you'll get your fix. Apparently we're gonna get battles in the sky too, oh man this should be fun. I really hope we get some seriously weird kaijus.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 11, 2012)

And undersea


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2012)

Undersea explosions!!


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 11, 2012)

The amount of script revisions that have taken place is crazy. It's almost like I don't even recognize the original screenplay anymore.

I fucking love the idea of melee weapons, though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2012)

Melee weapons?

What is this, and RPG or a movie?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 11, 2012)

You ever tried reading? We just had a discussion about it on the last couple pages.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't read entire threads. Namely because of off-topic chatter being lame and boring.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 11, 2012)

...But what we all discussed wasn't off-topic.

Most of the off-topic discussions revolved around MajorThor, who is now MIA.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't know that going in.

My default assumption now is that threads are all about either random hentai-related shit, or maybe something about NFer's personal lives.

Thanks, movie rating thread.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 11, 2012)

You need to post more.

*EDIT:* but really, my threads normally don't venture off into off-topic discussions. In fact, I was a bit relieved to finally get this one back on track once and official photo finally surfaced.


----------



## Whimsy (Jun 11, 2012)

This film better be boss

It sounds pretty much perfect


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 11, 2012)

it will be fucking boss


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 11, 2012)

> The amount of script revisions that have taken place is crazy. It's almost like I don't even recognize the original screenplay anymore.
> 
> I fucking love the idea of melee weapons, though.



That's actually a scary sign.



> You can go watch stuff like 'Monsters', 'The Host', 'Cloverfield',
> Super 8', etc.



Unless Im thinking of a different movie, isn't "Monsters" known for not having many monsters? Lol. (It's on my netflix but I haven't seen it).

Loved "The Host" though.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2012)

Yep Monsters isn't very monster heavy. It's an okay film though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know that going in.
> 
> My default assumption now is that threads are all about either random hentai-related shit, or maybe something about NFer's personal lives.
> 
> Thanks, movie rating thread.





TetraVaal said:


> *You need to post more.*


Posts: 74,840



I might have to check out this "Host" movie thing. I have never even heard of it. Better not be a B movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 11, 2012)

Host is one of the best Monster movies around. No tits though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2012)

I looked it up and the first thing that came up was a movie from Stephanie Meyer. 

Not easily dissuaded, I persevered and found the Korean version. Looks interesting.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I looked it up and the first thing that came up was a movie from Stephanie Meyer.
> 
> Not easily dissuaded, I persevered and found the Korean version. Looks interesting.



But in your day it was not called mechs but more super robots like Gigantor


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 11, 2012)

I grew up with these:


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I grew up with these:



You were too old for those shows back in those days .


----------



## tinlunlau (Jun 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Tin is a cool ass bloke. I talk to him from time to time on Guillermo's board.



Cool ass bloke...is that a good thing or a bad thing?  =p


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 12, 2012)

tinlunlau said:


> Cool ass bloke...is that a good thing or a bad thing?  =p



Ask the dude you PM with time to time on that board. ;-)


----------



## tinlunlau (Jun 12, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Ask the dude you PM with time to time on that board. ;-)



You're so and so?!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2012)

Anyway, I want this movie to feature more monsters is what I'm saying.

back in the 18th century, when I was born, we didn't have many giant monsters.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2012)

CMX it's gonna have monster, there are atleast three big fights in the film. And plenty of monsters wrecking shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2012)

Better be.

But this movie isn't coming out for 5 years anyway.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 12, 2012)

It's coming out next year.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 12, 2012)

That's a long time.

It's only June.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 12, 2012)

*HI-RES photo of Elba's character; Striker teaser banner & some Comic-Con news.*







Looks like a teaser trailer IS coming the weekend of Comic Con.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks like one of the guys from GJI Joe.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm getting more of a 'Mass Effect' vibe myself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 13, 2012)

Other than both suits being black, I don't really see the similarities.

Like I said, looks much more aching to 'Mass Effect', especially Jacob's character (_if you remove the mustache_).


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 13, 2012)

On second thought, maybe you shouldn't post more. I get your shtick--and while it may work on some people on this board, I'm impervious to such redundancy. I would tell you to try harder, but that wouldn't work either. :shrug


----------



## tinlunlau (Jun 14, 2012)

I can't be certain but Idris Elba usually wore a dress suit on the set (most of the time).  I've probably only seen him in that suit like once or twice.  So not quite often.

But don't take my word for it.  I've only been on set for about 15 days or so.


----------



## Mijuu (Jun 14, 2012)

tinlunlau said:


> I can't be certain but Idris Elba usually wore a dress suit on the set (most of the time).  I've probably only seen him in that suit like once or twice.  So not quite often.
> 
> But don't take my word for it.  I've only been on set for about 15 days or so.




Holy shit, 4 real?????????


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2012)

Maybe he's Iron Man.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jun 14, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Maybe he's Iron Man.



You mean Warmachine right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 14, 2012)

That's just racist.

Who are they casting for the monsters?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 14, 2012)

tinlunlau said:


> I can't be certain but Idris Elba usually wore a dress suit on the set (most of the time).  I've probably only seen him in that suit like once or twice.  So not quite often.
> 
> But don't take my word for it.  I've only been on set for about 15 days or so.



My guess is he had to wear it mostly for green-screen sequences, when extras probably weren't required for the set. That's usually how most of the "money shot" sets are put together. Man, I really want to see Kikuchi in her pilot-suit. I wonder if they're all put together the same, or if each pilot has their own unique style. I think I'm leaning towards the former, with the female suit shaping to their body a bit more.


----------



## tinlunlau (Jun 14, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> My guess is he had to wear it mostly for green-screen sequences, when extras probably weren't required for the set. That's usually how most of the "money shot" sets are put together. Man, I really want to see Kikuchi in her pilot-suit. I wonder if they're all put together the same, or if each pilot has their own unique style. I think I'm leaning towards the former, with the female suit shaping to their body a bit more.



Rinko has a similar black jumpsuit.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 14, 2012)

tinlunlau said:


> Rinko has a similar black jumpsuit.



I figured as much. I remember you referencing to her boots (_and how much you liked em'_) a couple months back and I'm assuming they had to do with her pilot-suit.

Del Toro basically just confirmed on his board that _at least_ one of the mechs will be human-shaped. That pretty much sells me on the film entirely. 

*EDIT:* 'Pacific Rim' has been confirmed for Comic Con.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 14, 2012)

WHEN THE FUCK IS COMIC CON


----------



## Stunna (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## tinlunlau (Jun 14, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I figured as much. I remember you referencing to her boots (_and how much you liked em'_) a couple months back and I'm assuming they had to do with her pilot-suit.
> 
> Del Toro basically just confirmed on his board that _at least_ one of the mechs will be human-shaped. That pretty much sells me on the film entirely.
> 
> *EDIT:* 'Pacific Rim' has been confirmed for Comic Con.



Yeah...I was kinda hinting about that a few months ago.
I'm surprised I was able to hold it for that long before that info was revealed.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 14, 2012)

tinlunlau said:


> Yeah...I was kinda hinting about that a few months ago.
> I'm surprised I was able to hold it for that long before that info was revealed.



Guillermo finally carried on a very small conversation with me on his board today. He actually cleared up the melee weaponry confusion.


----------



## dream (Jun 14, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Guillermo finally carried on a very small conversation with me on his board today. He actually cleared up the melee weaponry confusion.



What did he say? :33


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 14, 2012)

He wants to bear my children.


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2012)

All of a sudden my faith in the director has plummeted.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jun 15, 2012)

Fortunately, none of us care what you think, Preet. I told you, you're worthless.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2012)

What does preet even mean in that context? Where'd you get the term from?


----------



## dream (Jun 15, 2012)

Tetra, what did Del Toro say about melee combat?



Stunna said:


> What does preet even mean in that context? Where'd you get the term from?



Preet is my name.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 15, 2012)

Hmm... I'm not sure if I should believe you or not. Vault told me not to be gullible.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jun 15, 2012)

lol, that is cool that GDT converses with fans on his board.


----------



## tinlunlau (Jun 15, 2012)

Actually, Tetra's not lying here.  I just read that conversation earlier tonight.
Oh, and it is definitely the real GDT posting in that forum.  When I met up with Guillermo last April, he spoke with me about my brief stint as a translator for a Hong Kong DVD distributor and asked me questions concerning how the subtitles are handled for the Chinese market.  That really took me by surprise.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 3, 2012)

**Ahem...*



Kikuchi looks so adorable!


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 3, 2012)

Yay it's not all silver and horrible looking:33


----------



## dream (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm really liking those suit designs.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 3, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I'm really liking those suit designs.



I am diggin' the suits, set designs and cockpit seats.

Everything we've seen so far looks like a great balance between functionality and futuristic. I can only imagine how unique both the robots and kaijus will look.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm starting to think this could be pretty good.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 3, 2012)

This and the Godzilla movie have me excited.


----------



## dream (Jul 3, 2012)

Tranquil Fury said:


> This and the Godzilla movie have me excited.



The American reboot of the Godzilla movie?  I'm a bit wary of that movie.  Pacific Rim is probably going to be the only good Kaju film to come out of Hollywood in the near future.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 3, 2012)

They've currently pushed it to 2014 but assuming they are genuine about wanting to do justice to the original source material and are going to keep that secret Kaiju part,it could be a good monster flick. I'm willing to give it a chance, right now have'nt heard anything bad and hope that however helms it does'nt decide to screw it up.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 3, 2012)

meh not really impressed or excited about those pics.


----------



## The Big G (Jul 3, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Kikuchi looks so adorable!



I have the strangest boner right now


----------



## dream (Jul 3, 2012)

The Big G said:


> I have the strangest boner right now



You clearly enjoyed looking at that man's crotch.


----------



## The Big G (Jul 4, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> You clearly enjoyed looking at that man's crotch.






Kikuhci is kawaii desu


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 4, 2012)

well that guy's dick is really really protected, even Android 13's punch to Goku's crotch won't do shit to him.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 7, 2012)

*Comic Con poster; first look at a Jaeger.*



Looks... different, to say the least.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 7, 2012)

what was it supposed to look like?


----------



## dream (Jul 7, 2012)

I'm really liking what I'm seeing so far of that Jaeger.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 7, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> what was it supposed to look like?



Well, it depends on who is piloting that particular Jaeger.

If that's the one both Hunnam and Kinkuchi co-pilot, then it looks significantly different from the original treatment.

I am diggin' it, though. It's very unique... a lot different than what I was expecting, but I am most certainly happy that it doesn't look anything like the 'MechWarrior' type mechs, which was my biggest fear upon hearing about the rewrites.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2012)

> happy that it doesn't look anything like the 'MechWarrior'



That would be awful.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 7, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> That would be awful.



I really like those games... and at times, I get really into the Western designed mechs. BUT, for a movie like this... these robots had to be more Eastern influenced from an aesthetic design.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 7, 2012)

I can see why it uses battle axes now.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2012)

The Mecha's head looks abit like those Robots from Sky Captain.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 7, 2012)

Need to see a full body shot but that's not really what i was expecting. Gives a sort of power armour vibe.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Looks... different, to say the least.



GOD TO YOUR TITTIES
GOD TO YOUR TITTIESSSSSSSS


----------



## Talon. (Jul 9, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Looks... different, to say the least.



I like it.


now give me moar.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 9, 2012)

Expectations for this movie, waning.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 11, 2012)

Hunnam looks like Ryan Gosling's brother.

Anyway, here are some new quotes from GDT:

_“I am an obsessive compulsive, and I can tell you without any shadow of a doubt I am involved very deeply on everything, from the pin on the lapel of a jacket to which way the monster’s eye slants. I am essentially a socially inept creature. I dedicate my entire life to this. This is what I do, this is what I live for.”_

"Every one of his monsters, which fans will be able to see for the first time on Saturday at a Warner Bros. panel, will have individual personalities and abilities. Some are adept at swimming in the depths of the sea, others fly, and one even vomits corrosive magma-like liquid. _“There’s a lot to love,”_ del Toro quips."


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Anyway, here are some new quotes from GDT:
> 
> "Every one of his monsters, which fans will be able to see for the first time on Saturday at a Warner Bros. panel, will have individual personalities and abilities. Some are adept at swimming in the depths of the sea, others fly, and one even vomits corrosive magma-like liquid. _?There?s a lot to love,?_ del Toro quips."



I do like the sound of corrosive magma-like liquid.  The people that will be seeing those monsters at Comic Con sure are lucky.


----------



## Ciupy (Jul 11, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Looks... different, to say the least.



I still can't believe this got greenlighted..


----------



## Amuro (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't know after Battleship and talk of a Stretch Armstrong film i think they'll green light anything. It's only in this case that it will benefit us.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 11, 2012)

Love that.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2012)

I was just reading the most recent piece over @ Collider.


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2012)

I really hope it has a strong Sci Fi element to it though.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2012)

because mechs and giant ass monsters isn't sci fi enough :|


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 11, 2012)

Parallax said:


> because mechs and giant ass monsters isn't sci fi enough :|



Needs Blue energy .


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 11, 2012)

'Elysium' is too high above everything else for me right now. I'm still very much excited for 'Pacific Rim', but the full court press that Sony is doing right now at Comic Con with 'Elysium' is just amazing. Plus, I've been waiting hand and foot on that film since 2009, so nothing is going to dethrone it.


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I really hope it has a strong Sci Fi element to it though.



You won't have any complaints in this area.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 11, 2012)

KAIJU VS GIANT ROBOTS

THAT IS ENOUGH SCI FI


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> KAIJU VS GIANT ROBOTS
> 
> THAT IS ENOUGH SCI FI



Well, I suppose that for some people it isn't.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 12, 2012)

I loved the new suit designs shown in SDCC today in display


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 12, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> I loved the new suit designs shown in SDCC today in display



The "steampunk" one was a bit off-putting, if I'm being honest.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I really hope it has a strong Sci Fi element to it though.





Parallax said:


> because mechs and giant ass monsters isn't sci fi enough :|


lol            this


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> The "steampunk" one was a bit off-putting, if I'm being honest.



I actually liked it despite it being weird to see it alongside the modern design.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 12, 2012)

here come the weaboos


----------



## The Big G (Jul 12, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> KAIJU VS GIANT ROBOTS
> 
> THAT IS ENOUGH SCI FI





Eternal Goob said:


> Well, I suppose that for some people it isn't.



I know right?


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 14, 2012)

Eternal Goob said:


> I actually liked it despite it being weird to see it alongside the modern design.



After seeing a much bigger and clearer image of it, it doesn't look bad at all. I suppose it helps having some context behind it (_it's a Russian suit that is rather out-dated compared to the more advanced ones_). Here's a bigger photo of it, for anyone that cares:



Really looking forward to its panel tomorrow evening.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 14, 2012)

I was expecting littlebit more with that helm design than just the all visor front.


----------



## dream (Jul 14, 2012)

Eh, it makes sense for it to be all visor.  You have a bigger fov with that.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 14, 2012)

Just saying I thought it would be unique like the suit next to it.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 14, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Just saying I thought it would be unique like the suit next to it.



No two Jaegers are the same, similar to the kaiju.

The Russian suit is actually a bit dated; more burlier and old school.

The American/Chinese suit is more streamlined and nimble--more ultra-modern.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 14, 2012)

That all I needed to know. Just show me the full mechs .


----------



## Amuro (Jul 14, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> After seeing a much bigger and clearer image of it, it doesn't look bad at all. I suppose it helps having some context behind it (_it's a Russian suit that is rather out-dated compared to the more advanced ones_). Here's a bigger photo of it, for anyone that cares:
> 
> 
> 
> Really looking forward to its panel tomorrow evening.



man somebody has been watching Votoms


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 14, 2012)

GODZILLA AND RIM PANEL TODAYYY


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 14, 2012)

Godzilla and PR panel?This will be good.


----------



## The Big G (Jul 14, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> GODZILLA AND RIM PANEL TODAYYY





Tranquil Fury said:


> Godzilla and PR panel?This will be good.



I know PR panel is today?  But I don't think there's a godzilla panel....

someone link me

Edit:

Ok it seems Godzilla "might" show during the legendary pictures panel. If PR is badass as I think it will I kinda want GDT to direct Godzilla.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 14, 2012)

Gareth Edwards is already attached to 'Godzilla.'


----------



## The Big G (Jul 14, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Gareth Edwards is already attached to 'Godzilla.'



Shit can always happen, remember when the guy who directed Black Swan was going to direct The Wolverine...he later pulled out.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 14, 2012)

Hope this time it will be Godzilla and not Iguanazilla.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah. No, this will be much better


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 14, 2012)

Any trailer for this?


----------



## dream (Jul 14, 2012)

For Godzilla?  Nope.

For Pacific Rim?  None so far I believe.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 14, 2012)

Ok so I went some pages back and I saw some of the pics, the suits look awesome also liking the mecha (at least what they showed of it) but is there any footage or info on the monsters?


----------



## dream (Jul 14, 2012)

The only thing that we know so far is that there are a few types of monsters.  Some are good for swimming while others are flying monsters that spit some magma like substance.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 14, 2012)

I see, so they are officially called kaiju?


----------



## dream (Jul 14, 2012)

Yes. :byakuya


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 14, 2012)

I just hope the monsters design is good but knowing it's a Del Toro's movie they will surely be creative


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 14, 2012)

so far they said a there is a a small trailer that was shown, monsters were shown, us navy, jaegers, etc.

Tagline says" To fight monsters...We Created Monsters"

GDT says shit about don't film it, how crazy the movie is, w/e

9 kaijus and 7 robots

I am editing this topic as the news comes out

epic speech from idris elba "We're at the edge of hope and the end of our time."
"but we choose to believe in each other"
"today, we face the monsters at our door"
"today we cancel the apocalypse!"

Hunnam says that GDT is one of maybe two filmmakers in the world that he would sign on for a project with without seeing a script

It's the first time the actors have seen any edited footage and they're as excited at the Hall H crowd.


Someone is asking about what happens when one pilot tries to drive a Jaeger

GDT says that that will be shown in the film

GDT is talking about the fine line of practical effects and CGI, He says that he tried to "dirty the camera" to make it feel more real. He frames shots so that the robots are so big that you can't even get an ideal shot. "No f--ing motion capture," he says. He says the robots shouldn't move like humans so it's all key frames

There's never going to be a scene where a monster is attacking and not actively fighting. He says that he hates scenes where one man fights 18 ninjas and beats them because, for some reason, all the ninjas don't attack at once. He designed the sets so that entire city streets could be shook to mimic monsters. Stomping...


Three of the monsters are sea monsters, some are flying monsters

"We have monsters up the wazoo," says GDT

A kid is asking if there are any familiar monsters like those from legends or myths
GDT says "Just Ron"

who the hell is Ron?

The full anatomy of the monsters has been designed

if people know the monster Bagan in Godzilla, people say there is a lookalike in the screen

That's it.

Me: I can't wait till this gets leaked.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 14, 2012)

Someone described one of the mechs looking like Iron Giant. 

Oh my God, I am going to be so fucking angry if Guillermo ruined what could have been a brilliant concept.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 14, 2012)

WTF THEY JUST SAID THERE IS A GODZILLA TRAILER

MY HEART JUST SKIPPED A BEAT

The footage pans across a city that has been utterly destroyed, We hear a voice over a radio talking about the end of the world,  It looks like another giant creature's body is in the wreckage, We hear the classic Godzilla scream, from the smoke, we see something enormous. We're following a camera up Godzilla's back, showing his scales, We see his face, but it's almost a silhouette, It looks a LOT like the classic Godzilla design but with a slightly fatter face,  Gareth Edwards has taken the stage

He says that he doesn't think of it as a sci-fi movie because it's very, very real


YES
YES
YES
YES
YES
YES

Edwards says that he's never been this emotionally involved and worked on something this long since he lost his virginity.



OH MY GOD WE HAVE THE DESIGN OH FUCKING SHIT,  Like the original, this isn't going for camp on any level 


They make is sound like this trailer won't be going online anytime soon

NO
FUCK
THAT
SHIT
FUCK
THAT


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 14, 2012)

Here's a run down of the 'Pacific Rim' panel, courtesy of ComingSoon.net


*Spoiler*: __ 





> *Silas Lesnick:* "Footage is being shown from Pacific Rim!"
> 
> *Silas Lesnick:* "It's happening on all the monitors at once and bleeds from one to another."
> 
> ...


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 14, 2012)

They just showed it again!


Silas: The opening WB and Legendary logos are B&W with a font like original Japanese writing

The narration is from Robert Oppenheimer


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 14, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> They just showed it again!
> 
> 
> Silas: The opening WB and Legendary logos are B&W with a font like original Japanese writing
> ...



Create a Godzilla thread to discuss that movie.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 14, 2012)

3:17
Silas Lesnick: "We knew the world would not be the same."

3:17
Silas Lesnick: "Few people laughed."

3:17
Silas Lesnick: "Few people cried."

3:18
Silas Lesnick: "Most were silent."

3:18
Silas Lesnick: " I remembered the line from the Hindu scripture"

3:18
Silas Lesnick: "the Bhagavad-Git... takes on his multi-armed form"

3:18
Silas Lesnick: (This is were we see the other, dead creature)

3:19
Silas Lesnick: "and says, 'I am become death. Destroyer of worlds."


PLEASE WAIT

I NEED TO GO TAKE A, I'M NOT SURE WHAT.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm not gonna judge a film off something as trivial as a Comic Con panel--however, with that being said, the 'Pacific Rim' panel sounded severely underwhelming.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 14, 2012)

Wait untill we actually see some footage


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 14, 2012)

But of course. I'm not gonna give up on the film based off a panel. 

If anything, I'm more upset about the fact that we won't get a trailer until December.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 14, 2012)

> Rocket punches confirmed


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 14, 2012)

Did not know Ron Perlman is in this shit, confirmed for best movie of 2013.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 14, 2012)

I fully anticipate 'Elysium' being better--much better, in fact. I'll just be happy if 'Pacific Rim' delivers a broad, nicely scoped summer blockbuster in the same vein as a 'Jurassic Park.'


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 14, 2012)

It depends this movie with the Mechs has the potential to have better Action sequences and it will be fresh and new.  

I would not even rate JP high that shit is a let down from the books.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 15, 2012)

Iron Giant and 'Dirty the Camera' has be abit apprehensive but still looking forward to it.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 15, 2012)

What's the problem with Iron Giant


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 15, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> What's the problem with Iron Giant



Nothing at all. But when you claim you've constructed a film with "real world machines", conjuring up a robot that looks aching to a cartoon seems like a bit of a contradiction. However, I'll reserve judgment until I see full photos.

My anticipation for this film kicked up quite a notch after being able to read some footage reviews today. Apparently, all of the mechs look completely different from one another, and a couple of them in the sizzle-reel looked heavily anime/manga inspired, so that made me very happy to hear. I guess the effects also looked incredibly photorealistic for a film on this scale, so that was also very encouraging to read.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 15, 2012)

> What's the problem with Iron Giant



It's not exactly what I would picture as a melee combat Mecha. But as Tetra said each Mech is different and the one they drive is suppoused to be an older model.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 16, 2012)

Guillermo del Toro just indicated that he might still do "Mountains of Madness", which makes he happy. But he also said he might do "Hellboy 3", which doesn't make me happy. I liked both the Hellboy movies, but I do consider them to be his lesser works.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 16, 2012)

What do you think of Mimic then


----------



## dream (Jul 16, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> What do you think of Mimic then



It doesn't exist?


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 16, 2012)

Was decent movie even if the story that inspired it was way more interesting


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 16, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> What do you think of Mimic then



I liked Mimic. The sequels not so much.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 16, 2012)

Mimic monster was'nt bad in design to me.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 16, 2012)

I only saw Mimic once, shortly after it came out on video. I remember loving it at the time, but at that age, I loved everything like that. So I must reserve judgement until I see it again.

Hated "Mimic 2" though. Thought the 3rd was....okay I guess, for a direct-to-DVD sequel that was ripping off "Rear Window".


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Jul 16, 2012)

Dont know if this has been posted yet but from according to someone who has read Beacham's original script, apparently Pacific Rim is quite uncanny in similarity to Evangelion:



> THE STORY:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Jul 16, 2012)

> As an aside, I wonder if Warner Brothers is worried that this exact ending was JUST done by Iron Man in 'The Avengers'.



Probably not.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 17, 2012)

Okay the dubbing thing sounds extremely dumb, but that was an older script and it's gone through re-writes.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jul 17, 2012)

The original screenplay is amazing.

Not even close to as many 'Evangelion' references as that reviewer is attempting to leech onto. While the series served as an inspiration, Beacham has stressed that the collective mecha anima and kaiju genres in Japan COLLECTIVELY served as its source of inspirtation, but he tried to make the screenplay stand on its own legs, which he did admirably. 

It sucks that all of the robots have been renamed for GDT's version. I was looking forward to seeing Tacit Ronin.


----------



## tinlunlau (Jul 22, 2012)

Hard to believe it's been 3 months since this project wrapped.
Out of all the films I had the privilege of working on, I can honestly tell you that I had the most fun working on "Pacific Rim".  And like I've once said to Guillermo himself, "I'm so glad to be a part of this mess".  (Long story but I left the set with him one day and we were walking in a huge puddle of water.  GDT even pointed that it's a mess.)


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Aug 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]DoGMbDsU6Vs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 18, 2012)

Gentle Giant is handling the collectibles.

I am going to buy every single one of them.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 18, 2012)

Eh I only collect Godzilla toys unless there is monsters that look like him (SpaceG, MechaG, etc) that are going to be in PR.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 18, 2012)

More pics of Rinko in her suit please.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 18, 2012)

Eh, I expect news to come out in the next 2-3 months


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 18, 2012)

Here you go, Ruk.

We finally have this set photo in a clearer resolution:


----------



## TetraVaal (Aug 30, 2012)

Some new photos:









I'm loving the look of HK. It's an excellent combination of Guillermo's traditional yellow hues blended with the colorfully vibrant and saturated look of the Kowloon streets.


----------



## The Weeknd (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh ho ho, thanks! I need to spread though.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Sep 1, 2012)

When does a official teaser trailer come out?


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 1, 2012)

When you finally stop posting on here.


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 2, 2012)

And the Godzilla one comes too.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2012)

I want to see some of the Kaiju.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 2, 2012)

Kaijew. 

No, but really, I do too. However, Guillermo del Toro stated at Comic Con that we wouldn't see any of that stuff until the end of this year. I think it's safe to assume that the first trailer will be attached to 'The Hobbit', so that's probably when we'll get our first glimpses at the mechs and kaijus.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 2, 2012)

Damn.  Unfortunate.  The Hobbit is a film I definitely don't want to see.  Even if the best trailer of all time is attached to it.  (Yes.  I have high hopes for this film.)  Easily my most anticipated for next year.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah. 

'Pacific Rim' is still right there with 'Elysium' for the top two films I want to see next year. As for 'The Hobbit'; I'll go see it for the 'Pacific Rim' trailer if nothing else.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Sep 3, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> When you finally stop posting on here.



I've been on this forum for far too long, so no thanks bud.

That was some cute facetiousness but you didn't answer my question. I thought you were the guru of this film?


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 3, 2012)

Did you not read the small batch of posts right above your most recent one? 

Maybe learn to read? 

Maybe you're hopeless?

Probably the latter.

P.S. 

'Pulp Fiction' is one of the shittiest films ever made.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Sep 3, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Did you not read the small batch of posts right above your most recent one?
> 
> Maybe learn to read?
> 
> ...



No I did read them, but that doesn't change what I said. You didn't answer my question directly. Your animosity is dually noted but it accomplishes nothing lol.

And that's fine if you don't like it, but it's unfortunate since most of the world actually considers it to be one of the best movies ever made. 

Why don't you like it?


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 3, 2012)

"Dually" noted?  

I believe what you meant to say was "duly noted."

Anyway, I don't care what most of the world has to say about 'Pulp Fiction'--just as I don't care about what Rotten Tomatoes or Metacritic has to say about 'Pulp Fiction.' Go ask "most of the world" what they think of 'American Boy' and watch the majority of them just say "Huh? What's that?" ;-)

Tarantino is shit.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Sep 3, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> "Dually" noted?
> 
> I believe what you meant to say was "duly noted."
> 
> ...



Yup my bad on the grammar bit. And I understand, that's fine if you don't like it but I was asking specifically as to why you didn't like it. 

I tend to think Tarantino is a pretty good director when it comes to his genre but that's just a difference in opinion I guess. Have you disliked all his films?

And are you referring to the 'American Boy' film by Martin Scorsese?

P.S Thanks for the neg rep, it demonstrates your character superbly. I won't return the favor though since I have no intentions of falling for your flame bait.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 3, 2012)

I've already written up paragraphs aplenty in regard to Tarantino and his hackery. I made the statement I made a couple posts ago admittedly to antagonize you since I think you're a douche and I can't stand the majority of the films you like. I remember you vividly because of how you got a fractured ass over the fact that I blasted Nolan so much in the past. People like you just don't sit right with me.

Anyway, getting back on topic; I was recently having a discussion with a user on another forum about the technology we'll see in this film. Guillermo recently revealed that all the resources have been put into the Jaeger program, so hopefully this means we'll see some futurist tech when it comes the the mechs and their cockpits. Personally, I'm hoping for some top-level HUD/interface technology, which I've always wanted to see Guillermo use. He has such meticulous attention to detail when it comes to the artistry of his films--but he's always been so infatuated with steampunk/clockwork aesthetics--so I'm hoping we'll finally get a futuristic side of his work this time around.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Sep 3, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I've already written up paragraphs aplenty in regard to Tarantino and his hackery. I made the statement I made a couple posts ago admittedly to antagonize you since I think you're a douche and I can't stand the majority of the films you like. I remember you vividly because of how you got a fractured ass over the fact that I blasted Nolan so much. People like you just don't sit right with me.



Mind sharing a couple of tidbits? I'm just surprised that you dislike him even though you're not the first (or last) who has disliked his filming techniques and direction. Don't get me wrong, the guy is a douche, but so far of all the films he's made I've tended to like several of them so far. Reservoir Dogs, Pulp Fiction, Kill Bill Vol I-II, etc.

And I also understand the type of person you are so I'm not surprised you attempted to antagonize me, but I figured you'd be smart enough to realize I wasn't trying to start shit. People will always differ in opinion over films because that's the point. It's an art and everyone views art differently. So I don't mind the fact that you detest the majority of the films I like (even though I doubt you know which ones I like exactly).



TetraVaal said:


> Anyway, getting back on topic; I was recently having a discussion with a user on another forum about the technology we'll see in this film. Guillermo recently revealed that all the resources have been put into the Jaeger program, so hopefully this means we'll see some futurist tech when it comes the the mechs and their cockpits. Personally, I'm hoping for some top-level HUD/interface technology, which I've always wanted to see Guillermo use. He has such meticulous attention to detail when it comes to the artistry of his films--but he's always been so infatuated with steampunk/clockwork aesthetics--so I'm hoping we'll finally get a futuristic side of his work this time around.



Can you explain what the Jaeger program is? Does it have to do with that video game technology company? 

I'm hoping this film mixes the type of special effects found in pan's labyrinth and Hellboy.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 3, 2012)

Maybe some time down the road I'll share some reasons why I strongly dislike Tarantino. Hell, you can probably find some posts of mine in all the "Rate Your Last Movie" threads that pertain to Tarantino's hackery. Sorry, but I'm too burnt out at the moment thanks to work. That, and I don't feel like derailing my own thread any further, which I take responsibility for since I admitted to the fact I was trying to bait you.

Anyway, the Jagers are the 250 feet tall mechs that will be jointly co-piloted through a neurological linking of their brains. One pilot will control the left hemisphere of the robot, while the other controls the right hemisphere. If you browse through the pages on here, you should be able to find a poster that shows a brief glimpse of one of the four active Jaegers in the film.

As for the effects; it's a mix of both practical and digital, but more of an emphasis of the latter considering the magnitude of this film. Also, no motion-capture was used for the robots or kaijus; it's all key-frame animated.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Sep 3, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Maybe some time down the road I'll share some reasons why I strongly dislike Tarantino. Hell, you can probably find some posts of mine in all the "Rate Your Last Movie" threads that pertain to Tarantino's hackery. Sorry, but I'm too burnt out at the moment thanks to work. That, and I don't feel like derailing my own thread any further, which I take responsibility for since I admitted to the fact I was trying to bait you.



Well hopefully he makes a movie that will change your perception of him. However, I don't see that happening any time soon since his upcoming film admittedly looks disappointing.



TetraVaal said:


> Anyway, the Jagers are the 250 feet tall mechs that will be jointly co-pilots through a neurological linking between their brains. One pilot will control the left hemisphere of the robot, while the other controls the right hemisphere. If you browse through the pages on here, you should be able to find a poster that shows a brief glimpse of one of the four active Jaegers in the film.
> 
> As for the effects; it's a mix of both practical and digital, but more of an emphasis of the latter considering the magnitude of this film. Also, no motion-capture was used for the robots or kaijus; it's all key-frame animated.




Two people piloting different aspects of the robot? Wouldn't that pose a shit ton of problems? Is there any kind of previous film that can be related to this movie? The only things coming to mind are The Day The Earth Stood Still (lol) and several anime.

What do you think about his decision to not use motion-capture? I'm guessing you aren't a fan of Avatar, but do you think that level of technology would add some depth to this film? My only worry is that it will look too fake and perfect (like some of the criticisms that came with the early showings of The Hobbit).

P.S If the Jaegers are the mechs does that mean the Kaijus refers to the pilots, or are those like the monsters?


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 3, 2012)

Two people are required to pilot the mech due to the scale of the robot. Since its pretty much being driven through a biological manner, it actually makes sense to require more than one pilot. Plus, since I read the original treatment, the uhh... "personal issues" that come with the idea of two pilots sharing a neurological linking makes for an interesting subplot when they're _outside_ of the machines. 

Comparatively, the original writer of the film (_Travis Beacham_) has stated that anime like 'Evangelion', 'Diebuster', 'Patlabor', 'Voltron', 'Gundam' and the kaiju films in Japan basically inspired the GUTS of the film--but overall, GDT is trying to make it its own entity. He made it a point not to reference to any preexisting mecha or monster during the creative process of the film. He stressed the importance of wanting to make this film stand on its own two legs, so to speak, as opposed to just looking like a highlight reel filled with homages. So while the film was basically born out of the admiration for those titles, it's a movie that's trying to establish its own unique identity.

And as for the effects; I still would've preferred they went through WETA Workshop and WETA Digital--and yes, use motion-capture CGI--but I understand Guillermo's reasoning. The cadence and gait of a robot that is 250 feet tall can't be exactly human replicated even if it's human shaped. Plus, ILM has some of the best key-animators in the business, so it's not like there's going to be any artifacting or motion-blur that would make it look dated in comparison to mo-cap. HOWEVER, if it were me, I still would've went the route of simul-cam motion-capture. If there's one thing 'Avatar' did exceptionally well, it was revolutionizing the effects industry with the creation of simul-cam motion-capture.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Sep 3, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Two people are required to pilot the mech due to the scale of the robot. Since its pretty much being driven through a biological manner, it actually makes sense to require more than one pilot. Plus, since I read the original treatment, the uhh... "personal issues" that come with the idea of two pilots sharing a neurological linking makes for an interesting subplot when they're _outside_ of the machines.
> 
> Comparatively, the original writer of the film (_Travis Beacham_) has stated that anime like 'Evangelion', 'Diebuster', 'Patlabor', 'Voltron', 'Gundam' and the kaiju films in Japan basically inspired the GUTS of the film--but overall, GDT is trying to make it its own entity. He made it a point not to reference to any preexisting mecha or monster during the creative process of the film. He stressed the importance of wanting to make this film stand on its own two legs, so to speak, as opposed to just looking like a highlight reel filled with homages. So while the film was basically born out of the admiration for those titles, it's a movie that's trying to establish its own unique identity.
> 
> And as for the effects; I still would've preferred they went through WETA Workshop and WETA Digital--but I understand Guillermo's reasoning. The cadence and gate of a robot that is 250 feet tall can't be exactly human replicated even if it's human shaped. Plus, ILM has some of the best key-animators in the business, so it's not like there's going to be any artifacting or motion-blur that would make it look dated in comparison to mo-cap. HOWEVER, if it were me, I still would've went the route of simul-cam motion-capture. If there's one thing 'Avatar' did exceptionally well, it was revolutionizing the effects industry with the creation of simul-cam motion-capture.



If the two pilots are made up of a male and a female then I can already see where that subplot could go. Potential romance? However, I really don't like these kinds of films delving into romantic crap unless it's subtle. It detracts from the awe and rawness of everything.

That writer doesn't look too appealing to me at the moment. Clash of The Titains? Uhhh but I did like Dog Days of Summer. Hopefully Guillermo keeps his reigns tight on this project.

I also agree that Weta should have been involved, Lord of The Rings anyone? I haven't heard of ILM, what significant films have they been apart of? 

Maybe he would have gone the motion capture route if he had that supposedly even newer technology that James Cameron was bragging about a few months ago.

Edit: never mind you said original writer. Who is the new one?


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 3, 2012)

The romance in this film takes a backseat to the spectacle. However, it's not overly sentimental and cliche. In fact, with the difference in cultures and personal history, it makes the subplot all the more interesting, IMO.

As for Travis Beacham; his original 'Clash of the Titans' script was heavily rewritten at the studio's request. The guts of his story was stripped away so the studio could try and cash in on a quick blockbuster. He had nothing to do with that film turning out the way it did. If you want to see just how good a writer Beacham is, just go and download his screenplay for 'Killing on Carnival Row.'

You don't know who Industrial Light & Magic are? They're the most renowned VFX company in the world--even more so than WETA. They were founded by George Lucas. They've worked on everything from the 'Star Wars' prequels to 'Iron Man', 'Pirates of the Caribbean', 'Transformers' and the 'Avengers.' 

Side note: 'The Hobbit' footage looked "perfect" because of the increased framerate. That had nothing to do with the effects of the film.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Sep 3, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> The romance in this film takes a backseat to the spectacle. However, it's not overly sentimental and cliche. In fact, with the difference in cultures and personal history, it makes the subplot all the more interesting, IMO.
> 
> As for Travis Beacham; his original 'Clash of the Titans' script was heavily rewritten at the studio's request. The guts of his story was stripped away so the studio could try and cash in on a quick blockbuster. He had nothing to do with that film turning out the way it did. If you want to see just how good a writer Beacham is, just go and download his screenplay for 'Killing on Carnival Row.'
> 
> ...



I guess how well the romance of the movie comes across will come down to the ability of the actors themselves. Have the two people playing the lead roles accomplished anything with a movie in the past?

Oh, well I know of ILM now. Those movies looked great so this movie should be fine in the technical department. 

What's the info on the frame rate for this film? Will there be blur? However, even though frame rate might not be a problem with this film doesn't digital still allow for that same problem to linger? Not to the same extent but in terms of character and their relative setting.

Yeah I read up on what happened with the COT script. It sucks that he had his hands tied by the studio. I'll give the Killing a skim when I have time. What's it about?


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 3, 2012)

Haha, man. Oh man. You have no idea. I can't really speak for Charlie Hunnam other than the fact that he seems like a likeable dude. But when it comes to Rinko Kikuchi, she's one of the better actresses in Hollywood right now. You hardly see her in mainstream roles since H-Wood is currently obsessed with casting talentless "starlets" like Jennifer Lawrence, Kristen Stewart, Angelina Jolie and any and every other pretty face they can find. But she (_Kikuchi_) is an exceptional actress who has shown the ability to carry a film and elevate mediocre material based on her talent alone; 'The Maps of the Sounds of Tokyo' is a prime example of this. However, she's also shown the ability to pick good roles as well, as 'Babel' and 'Norwegian Wood' are both solid works.

Outside of seeing the mechs, Kikuchi is what I'm looking forward to most in 'Pacific Rim.'

Framerate will still be 24fps. The only filmmakers trying to push for 48fps/60fps right now are Peter Jackson and James Cameron as far as I know.

As for 'Killing on Carnival Row'; it's best if I don't spoil any information about it. It's a pretty good read--one that is best suited without having any of its material spoiled beforehand.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2012)

Kikuchi is going to be amazing in this.  No doubt about it.  I'm pretty happy with all of the casting decisions.  The content should speak for itself here.  We don't need some overexposed star in this film.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 3, 2012)

Dude, that's so true.

I was taking a look at the cast for this movie the other night and was pretty impressed by the fact that there really isn't a "weak link" in this movie. 

Along with the castings of Kikuchi and Elba, I'm happy to see people like Perlman, Clifton Collins Jr. and Charlie Day getting substantial roles. 

There's no reason to believe that this won't be one of the best blockbuster films to come out next summer.


----------



## The Big G (Sep 3, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> There's no reason to believe that this won't be one of the best blockbuster films to come out next summer.



I think a majority of the success is going to come down on how they market this movie. 

The movie has plenty of buzz going on the internet...but GDT and Legendary neeed to create some buzz with the rest of the movie goers out there


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2012)

Giant robots fighting giant monsters, this film will sell itself.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 3, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> Giant robots fighting giant monsters, this film will sell itself.



If it were just in Japan.

The other casual audience would think the concept childish just by verbal description.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 3, 2012)

The Amazing Spider-Man, The Dark Knight and The Avengers is about superheroes which is considered childish too but they were hits


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Sep 3, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> Haha, man. Oh man. You have no idea. I can't really speak for Charlie Hunnam other than the fact that he seems like a likeable dude. But when it comes to Rinko Kikuchi, she's one of the better actresses in Hollywood right now. You hardly see her in mainstream roles since H-Wood is currently obsessed with casting talentless "starlets" like Jennifer Lawrence, Kristen Stewart, Angelina Jolie and any and every other pretty face they can find. But she (_Kikuchi_) is an exceptional actress who has shown the ability to carry a film and elevate mediocre material based on her talent alone; 'The Maps of the Sounds of Tokyo' is a prime example of this. However, she's also shown the ability to pick good roles as well, as 'Babel' and 'Norwegian Wood' are both solid works.
> 
> Outside of seeing the mechs, Kikuchi is what I'm looking forward to most in 'Pacific Rim.'
> 
> ...



Well Charlie did a good job in Children of Men and I've seen him do work in the couple of episodes of Sons of Anarchy that I've seen. 

I like Jennifer Lawrence , but I know who you're talking about now since I've seen Babel. 

So far this cast is looking good, but when it comes to actors half of it depends on themselves while the other half relies on the script. Hopefully they aren't given something stupid and generic to work with.

I'm just hoping this movie can help revive science fiction in film. Prometheus (which you find horrendous) ended up having mixed reception so it only gave sci fi a stumbling start.

Upcoming films that need to do well, moderately well, or amazing so that this genre can become dominate again:

*Elysium
**Pacific Rim
**After Earth* (let's not get our hopes up, look up who's directing this one )
*Oblivion* (Tron Legacy was good, at least for me since I'm a Tron fan, but let's see how he does with this and Tom Cruise ain't half as bad as many make him out to be)
*Jupiter Rising* (original project)
*The Prototype* (I don't know how to feel about this one, have you seen the trailer?)
*Ender's Game* (Loved the novels and I heard they're trying to be as true to the source material as possible)
*Life of Pi* (Ang Lee, enough said)
*Cloud Atlas* (challenging book to adapt since it's all over the place, but if they do a decent job then the movie should turn out to be better than half the crap Hollywood puts out)
*Dinosaurs and Aliens* (it will either be the biggest surprise, or the biggest flop of all time, if the move even gets off that is. It can't do worse than Killer Klowns From Outer Space right?)

P.S Still haven't gotten to 'Killing on Carnival Road', but I'll let you know when I do sometime in the next few days.


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 3, 2012)

> The other casual audience would think the concept childish just by verbal description.



Kids will watch it, teens will watch it and fans of Mecha will watch it. What you have left are Women and people who don't watch Blockbusters.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 3, 2012)

Why are you so against this film Ennoea?  You have been awfully negative towards it.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 3, 2012)

Swarmy said:


> The Amazing Spider-Man, The Dark Knight and The Avengers is about superheroes which is considered childish too but they were hits



Because of the fanbase, franchise, hype and marketing to the mainstream.


----------



## The Big G (Sep 4, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> If it were just in Japan.
> 
> The other casual audience would think the concept childish just by verbal description.



This movie might break records in Japan that's for sure


----------



## The Weeknd (Sep 4, 2012)

Tekkenman11 said:


> Well Charlie did a good job in Children of Men and I've seen him do work in the couple of episodes of Sons of Anarchy that I've seen.
> 
> I like Jennifer Lawrence , but I know who you're talking about now since I've seen Babel.
> 
> ...



You missed out on Godzilla, lol.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 4, 2012)

Are you kidding, Tekken?  Tom Cruise is a terrible actor.  And worse than that... he is distracting.  He can't become any characters at this point.  All I see is Tom Cruise.  Sci-Fi is the worst possible genre for him since the material should speak for itself.

Cruise should stick to romantic comedies.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Sep 4, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Are you kidding, Tekken?  Tom Cruise is a terrible actor.  And worse than that... he is distracting.  He can't become any characters at this point.  All I see is Tom Cruise.  Sci-Fi is the worst possible genre for him since the material should speak for itself.
> 
> Cruise should stick to romantic comedies.



Yeah he isn't the brightest chick in the hatch (or does the saying go another way..) but the guy is one of the best mixes of a stuntman and actor you can find in this day and age.

Sci-fi is definitely his weak spot, but what did you think of the remake of War of the Worlds?

In the end, everyone just lets their perception of his character get in the way of his actual acting abilities.

Is the guy an amazing actor? No, but he isn't a mediocre one. He's just an average joe who happens to be able to pull off his own shit. And it helps to have a pretty good looking face for the female audience (since they usually rate him high).

I agree that I'll be just as skeptical as you when it comes to his role in any upcoming science fiction films, but you have to cut him a tiny bit of slack. Maybe he'll do well? No one knows we'll just have to wait.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Sep 4, 2012)

I thought he was good in Minority Report and Collateral...


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Sep 5, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> I thought he was good in Minority Report and Collateral...



He was great in Minority Report, but I don't think he was that good in Collateral. Maybe I'm thinking that because I disliked the film.

Anyways, we're getting too off topic.

This is some news on Pacific Rim.

Link removed


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 5, 2012)

I posted that like three or four months ago.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Sep 6, 2012)

Still SO Psyched for this film. Seriously can't wait.
Del Toro's designs are always top notch.


----------



## Tekkenman11 (Sep 7, 2012)

TetraVaal said:


> I posted that like three or four months ago.



 my bad


----------



## Suigetsu (Sep 7, 2012)

Heh, anyone else got a Battle Angel vibe on the pilot suits design? After all Del Toro and Cameron are really good and close buddies.

This is THE movie that I am looking forward to see


----------



## Shikamaru God (Sep 7, 2012)

this movie is everything i wanted in a movie as a kid


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 7, 2012)

It better have a giant insectoid monster


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 12, 2012)

Well apparently they are doing a post-conversion 3D job on the movie. While the problem in of itself is easily rectified (just watch 2D), it makes me wonder if the studio is hijacking the post production as this reeks of studio interference.


----------



## Jena (Sep 12, 2012)

MartialHorror said:


> Well apparently they are doing a post-conversion 3D job on the movie. While the problem in of itself is easily rectified (just watch 2D), it makes me wonder if the studio is hijacking the post production as this reeks of studio interference.



Make all the movies in 3D.

Gots to gets dem moneys


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 12, 2012)

Studio wants money.


----------



## Amuro (Sep 12, 2012)

Pretty sad that they are fucking Del Toro over on this when he's said several times he doesn't want 3D for Pacific Rim.


----------



## TetraVaal (Sep 22, 2012)

Quotes directly from Guillermo pertaining to post conversion 3D.



> 1) The more ILM shots we saw the more I realized that only a handful "beauty" shots of Jaeger vs Kaiju would "miniaturize" the rest of the movie (live action and CG) was staged with a roaming camera and we had enough foreground, mid-ground stuff that would allow for a conversion.
> 
> 2) I had requested a very lofty -and expensive approach if converted- I wanted to take time. And time is money. I asked for almost 3 times the amount people normally allocate a few weeks. We are about 40 weeks away from opening. I wanted to be able to supervise each shot with enough time to polish (Titanic took around 50 weeks) Legendary and WB agreed.
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Sep 23, 2012)

I think that I'll watch it in 3D, it does seem like it won't be too bad in here.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]mS6kk1bTqJs[/YOUTUBE]



HOLY FUCK

THIS LOOKS SO EPIC

OH MY GOD.

WTFWTFWTFWTF

TRAILER IN 2 WEEKS THAT'S WHEN THE HOBBIT COMES OUT

FUCK MY SHIT FUCK ME SO HARD FUCK


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 28, 2012)

Looking great so far considering not much is seen from the creature.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 28, 2012)

There are several.

And one is at 0:42 on the ship


----------



## The Big G (Nov 28, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> [YOUTUBE]mS6kk1bTqJs[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 28, 2012)

So this is going to be a healthy combination of 

Cloverfield + Battleship + Godzilla + Gundam?

Sounds really awesome on paper but hopefully it doesnt disappoint.


----------



## The Big G (Nov 28, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> So this is going to be a healthy combination of
> 
> Cloverfield + Battleship + Godzilla + Gundam?
> 
> Sounds really awesome on paper but hopefully it doesnt disappoint.



Its gunna be a love letter to every Japanese monster/giant robot movie/tv show


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 28, 2012)

New concept:


----------



## Huey Freeman (Nov 28, 2012)

I am afraid of the CGI for that design.


----------



## dream (Nov 28, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> New concept:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Not really sure how I feel about this design.  The body is good enough but I don't really like the head.


----------



## The Big G (Nov 29, 2012)

There are other designs too on tumblr...and they look a LOT better than this one


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 29, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> New concept:



OMG This looks like Komamura with his hat on.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 29, 2012)

LOL, Yeah it kinda does.


----------



## dream (Nov 29, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Now those are concepts that I like far more than the other one.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 29, 2012)

Each is for a different country.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 30, 2012)

Loving the russian one! Looks like a mobile nuclear plant


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 30, 2012)

Oh ho ho...


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 30, 2012)

The head kind off reminds of Zilla, without the "horn" ofcourse.


----------



## The Weeknd (Nov 30, 2012)

Seems like a nice one.

But I think the one in the carrier is different than the one in SF.

The one in SF is more like this:


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 30, 2012)

I really hope there will be more unusual and odd creatures because most giant monsters always resemble reptiles be it dragon or dinosaur-like in popular fiction.


----------



## dream (Nov 30, 2012)

TittyNipple said:


> Oh ho ho...



I like it, going to be a heck of a lot of fun to see all the chaos they cause.


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 1, 2012)

Yeah, seems like it :3


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 1, 2012)

I want a jellyfish head monster in there!


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 3, 2012)

Has anyone mentioned how many mechas are there going to be in total?


----------



## The Big G (Dec 4, 2012)

According to IGN Legendary Pictures is giving the green light to a Pacific Rim Sequel...


----------



## dream (Dec 4, 2012)

The Big G said:


> According to IGN Legendary Pictures is giving the green light to a Pacific Rim Sequel...



Heh, I bet that they'll regret that if the first one bombs.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 5, 2012)

Solaris said:


> Heh, I bet that they'll regret that if the first one bombs.



I don't think it will bomb if marketed right, it already has a strong internet backing going...the general public needs to know about it though through trailers and shit


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 5, 2012)

the trailer looks promising

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4G462AxsJw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2012)

Not really a fan of those types of trailers but something is better than nothing.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 5, 2012)

Solaris said:


> Not really a fan of those types of trailers but something is better than nothing.



Yeah and it also muddles what people might think of the movie. From this, it seems like its just another "cloverfield" movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 5, 2012)

Usually viral videos like that are not a good sign. Ala Zilla syndrome etc.


----------



## koguryo (Dec 12, 2012)

Aww yeah


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]2vKz7WnU83E[/YOUTUBE]


OMFG

OMFG

OMFG

[FLASH=350,350]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=2vKz7WnU83E[/FLASH]

HFS
HFS
HFS
HFS
HFS
HFS
HFS
HFS
HF
SHF
HDSFIO[SDGFJISRP'DGJREG
DGFK
ERT
O[ERTYIE
OIYK4[TYKO
4[JYK[
4J5OP45
YJP4
5YJ P
45JY4P
Y5J45PYIJ5YPIJY5PIJ5YPJY54IPJY54IPO54YJPI54YJPI54YJIP54YJ45IPYJ P45YJ B54PJY
O
O
OFD
ODFKOFFMFOGKMDOFGMFG
O
MFOGMSD
FGOFDSGP[IERGO[ETER[GO
OSDFPODSFPIRETUE4R-OITUER
O
PSD
OF[PDSOIF[DSIFO[SPDFIPSDFIUSDPFUDSPIFUSDPGFJDFSGPJGIPFODGJDFIOPGJDFIGOUDFGIPOFDUGPFDGUFDPGUPIU

OHOYLTOFDOIFSDOFIDSOPFDSPOFIUSDPFISPDFISDPFIDSPFOIDSPOFIDSPOFIDSPFOIDSPFOIDSPOFIDSPOFIDOPSIFDPSOFIDPSOFIDSOPFIDSPOFIDSOPFIDSPFOIDPSOIDSPOIDFPODIFPODSFIPDSOIDSFDFDDSFDFDFDSFDSFDSFDSFDSFDSFDSFDFDFSDFDFDSFDFSDFDSFDSDSFDFSDFSDFDFDFSDFSDFSDFSFDDFDFFDFDDSFDSFDFDS

HOLYERTYOIETRYOTEIRGTETGERRETGREERTERTGERTGERGEDGRTDFHTTHHTR
RG
REGIORTPHIRTTRYHRTYRYHYTJTJTJTJ


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks BEAST! That Idris Elba brah!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 12, 2012)




----------



## Tekkenman11 (Dec 12, 2012)

That was a beautiful trailer. I was hoping they wouldn't continue the ominous and dark trend that has been going on with most other trailers lately since Pacific Rim isn't so much a dark story, but rather a pure adaption and homage to classic monster movies from Japan. 

They're supposed to be serious enough where you don't think it's a complete joke, but involving enough so that the viewer is entertained by the gigantic brawls going on between mechs and ridiculously large monsters.


----------



## Bluebeard (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks amazing. 

Really liked the epic speech by Idris.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 12, 2012)

Amazing trailer. I liked a lot the monsters they are fighting.


----------



## Harbour (Dec 13, 2012)

Oh shit, this trailer is full of epicness.
I watch it 20+ times already. Want the July.


----------



## Jake CENA (Dec 13, 2012)

dat trailer made some womenz pregnant here.


----------



## The Big G (Dec 13, 2012)

I haven't cried tears of joy like this IN A HELL OF A LONG TIME

Fuckin Jak Teller and Hemdall in Gundams/Evas vs Giant Fuckin Monsters

just creamed my pants


----------



## dream (Dec 13, 2012)

Looks like a very solid action film.  

The summer of 2013 is going to be incredible.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 13, 2012)

lol at GLaDOS being in this


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Dec 13, 2012)

My Body is ready


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 13, 2012)

looks awesome. definitely going to keep an eye on this.


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 13, 2012)

It looks promising. Looking forward to this.


----------



## Slice (Dec 13, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> lol at GLaDOS being in this



It was the first thing i noticed. 

I would not recommend using this AI when you are fighting to prevent the end of the world.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 13, 2012)

I looked it up, Del Toro actually asked Valve for permission. So yeah, this really is Ellen McLain with the same exact voice distortions and intonations like in Portal


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Dec 13, 2012)

he's the guy who made pan's labyrinth right?


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 13, 2012)

Yes and the Hellboys, Blade 2, Mimic etc


----------



## kluang (Dec 13, 2012)

We got giant mechs and glados on our side

kaijuus, consider yourself fuck.


----------



## Stringer (Dec 13, 2012)

Nice trailer, I'm on board.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 13, 2012)

Calling it GLaDOS is the final villain.


----------



## dream (Dec 13, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Calling it GLaDOS is the final villain.



I wouldn't mind this.  The heroes fighting a diabolically evil AI after fighting some monsters would be a nice way to end the movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm really loving the look of the film, it's like Transformers meets Godzilla. I'm glad that Del Toro took two of the most beloved franchises around and melded them together.


----------



## Liverbird (Dec 13, 2012)

what is this, godzilla power rangers?


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 13, 2012)

Rocket fists, giant monsters, massive collateral damage. Essential things for a giant robot movie.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 13, 2012)

Solaris said:


> I wouldn't mind this.  The heroes fighting a diabolically evil AI after fighting some monsters would be a nice way to end the movie.



lol wouldn't be bad, but only the voice is the same, I doubt Del Toro brought over the same personality too 



Ennoea said:


> I'm really loving the look of the film, it's like Transformers meets Godzilla. I'm glad that Del Toro took two of the most beloved franchises around and melded them together.



so I take it the trailer hasn't impressed you


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Dec 13, 2012)

Liverbird said:


> what is this, godzilla power rangers?



That's why it's a Kaiju movie.


----------



## Muk (Dec 13, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Calling it GLaDOS is the final villain.


ditto 

monsters are just fodder for the Glados final villain


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 13, 2012)

αshɘs said:


> lol at GLaDOS being in this



I know right


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 13, 2012)

Anyone who thinks GLaDOS isn't the final villain is off their rockers. 

Evangelion + Godzilla + Mazinger + Portal + blockbuster budget + Del Toro it's like the Japanese shinto gods have finally blessed us weeaboos with their sun.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 13, 2012)

I just hope they have a nice variety of big ass monsters with various abilities

kinda like pokemon on a 300 foot scale !


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 13, 2012)

Pikachu drilled by a giant robot. Dream come true.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2012)

I will fight anyone who snarks this movie in the street


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 13, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> Pikachu drilled by a giant robot. Dream come true.



Suzuku pls

gotta catch em all


----------



## Castiel (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Taleran (Dec 13, 2012)

This looks to be cheesy in all the right ways.


----------



## Eki (Dec 13, 2012)

I thought the one scene where he was holding someone looked familiar. So i went back and watched the first episode of NGE and... tada. Pretty sure there is one more scene like this somewhere in NGE. Not that similar I guess, but found it interesting that it made me remember of that one particular scene from NGE.


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 13, 2012)

This shit has to gross at least 50 million in Japan.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Dec 13, 2012)

Castiel said:


> I will fight anyone who snarks this movie in the street


----------



## MCTDread (Dec 13, 2012)

Just saw the trailer for the first time. Looks really good.


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Castiel (Dec 14, 2012)

Danger Doom said:


> Where do you think the Bro fist originated.
> 
> 
> 
> Robot Jox 4 life!


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 14, 2012)

Guillermo Del Toro is a really cool guy, I have a lot of faith on this movie because I am sure that it is going to rock.
We havent seen a movie of his since Hellboy 2 in 08. And that's cause of the fucking Hobbit...

Oh well, better get back with a BANG!


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 14, 2012)

Just realized that the robots make the same noise as the Reapers from Mass Effect. Del Toro you cheeky bastard.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Parallax (Dec 14, 2012)

I liked the trailer a lot, it really popped out in the theater.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't think these were posted, new poster and banner for the film:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Eki (Dec 14, 2012)

That second poster


----------



## Suzuku (Dec 14, 2012)

They're going to make an anime I'll bet my left nut.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 14, 2012)

Just saw the trailer for the first time today

holy shit looks sweet as fuck


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 14, 2012)

I didn't have net access the last few days and when I finally came on I see the most epic movie trailer is out 

I just hope all the mechas will get enough screen time (still rooting for the russian one!).


----------



## The Big G (Dec 14, 2012)

Does anyone else think its kinda funny that Charlie uses his Jax Teller voice for the movie?


----------



## The Big G (Dec 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOP3MCYydZI&list=UU7v3-2K1N84V67IF-WTRG-Q&index=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Dec 14, 2012)

Suzuku said:


> Just realized that the robots make the same noise as the Reapers from Mass Effect. Del Toro you cheeky bastard.



I was wondering if I was the only one who thought this.


----------



## Perverted King (Dec 14, 2012)

I actually thought they sounded like those Machines from War of the Worlds


----------



## Bear Walken (Dec 15, 2012)

The Big G said:


> Does anyone else think its kinda funny that Charlie uses his Jax Teller voice for the movie?



lol Yeah I noticed it.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 15, 2012)

Del Toro probably told him to do that


----------



## Kenny Florian (Dec 15, 2012)

UNF. Ready for this damn movie to come out.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Dec 17, 2012)

great trailer ,epic CGI.


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 17, 2012)

I actually saw some people on the net having negative opinions on the movie because of the trailer... some weren't satisfied with the special effects while other were disappointed that it wasn't so original. Seriously people have become so negative recently. For example I liked Prometheus even though it wasn't as epic as expected.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Dec 17, 2012)

I hope we get like a 600 foot version of Swarmy's ava in the film, the creature just standing outside a city with the 'come at me bro' pose


----------



## Swarmy (Dec 17, 2012)

I can only wish for that  But I doubt we'll get any giant arthropods


----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 17, 2012)

Looks like mechwarrior meets godzilla 

If nothing else, it looks to be a great popcorn flick


----------



## Arishem (Dec 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GlOoIMd9524[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Myh07ybceU[/YOUTUBE]
It's too bad we won't see any of these, but a piston punch would probably be too obvious to reference.


----------



## bigduo209 (Dec 19, 2012)

As a fan of giant mecha and monsters alike, I approve...


----------



## Blue (Dec 19, 2012)

Giant fighting seizure robots NOT piloted by annoying teenagers?

Shut up and take my ducats.


----------



## Arishem (Dec 19, 2012)

The rationalization for using giant robots is pretty interesting.
*Spoiler*: _Big Story Spoilers_ 




*Spoiler*: _Last Chance_ 



The first monster, later called The Trespasser, was only brought down after 3 days of sustained bombardment. While this was happening, the beast was rampaging and bleeding all over the place, which unbeknownst to the defenders, was rendering the environment uninhabitable. They still ended up losing the city due to the nature of their enemy. The Kaiju are like living chemical factories, and their body chemistry is lethal to Earth-based life. Pacific Rim's Jaegers are mobile barriers designed to prevent Kaiju movements (preventing landfall altogether is what they'd prefer) and kill them via blunt trauma or through cauterizing/vaporizing weaponry to minimize environmental contamination.





I'm curious to see if there will be any more revelations concerning the Kaiju or even the Jaegers.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Dec 19, 2012)

I knew nothing of this film until I saw the preview for it before _The Hobbit,_ and I now am very interested in it. I typically am a major fan of either mecha or _Kaiju_ films/media, but this one appears to be well-written and actually has highly-detailed graphics, so I shall give it a chance. I definitely like how the mecha are controlled by the physical movements of their pilots, and not standard controls, as that seems to be far more logical, to me.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 28, 2012)

We got a new image with Idris Elba and Rinku Kikuchi's characters on a place from the movie called 

I'm linking the picture as well instead of posting since it's too big.


----------



## Kenny Florian (Dec 30, 2012)

Heh.


----------



## dream (Jan 6, 2013)

> “I said, ‘Look, there’s no A.I. I’d rather have than GlaDOS,’ ” he said. But McLain’s voice in the movie, due in theatres July 12, has been modulated a bit to be less similar to the distinctive tone of Portal’s unforgettable antagonist. “The filter we’re using is slightly less GLaDOS. Slightly. The one in the trailer I wanted to be full-on GlaDOS.”



Apparently so.

Disappointing to hear that the AI will be a bit different in the movie though I imagine it will still be pretty recognizable.


----------



## TetraVaal (Jan 7, 2013)

Metallica - Enter Sandman

Alternate trailer with _new_ footage. THIS is the trailer they should've released right from the get go.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 8, 2013)

The second one gives a better perspective .


----------



## Detective (Jan 8, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> The second one gives a better perspective .



Consider that post-production is still most likely in the process of greatly refining some of the shots we have seen thus far, and people might as well walk into the theatres with one hand in their pants, and Kleenex ready in the other.


----------



## tinlunlau (Jan 9, 2013)

i love this new trailer from the CES.  particularly because it features me!!!
XD


----------



## Stringer (Jan 9, 2013)

You lucky bastard, I would have loved to see Idris Elba live as he was giving that speech. 


Got any interesting stuff to say about what you saw on set?


----------



## tinlunlau (Jan 9, 2013)

Why, yes!
According to alotta people, Guillermo loves to "bust people's balls".
I heard some of the crew say that.  I just cracked up and couldn't rebuttle on GDT's behalf cuz it's kinda true.  But GDT manages to do it all in good jest so it's all cool.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 9, 2013)

Yeah he has often proved to have a good sense of humor. I recall Idris saying to have had a good laugh from Del Toro's words on the phone when he gave him the role of _Stacker_. He's quite the joker.


----------



## Suzuku (Jan 9, 2013)

Do the suits look that real up close?


----------



## tinlunlau (Jan 9, 2013)

Guillermo called me "fat...just like me" (his exact quotes) on the first day of shooting.  lol!
And he teased me about my recent fascination of Alain Delon.  I probably mentioned it on this thread but Guillermo del Toro recommended me to watch this old French flick called "Rififi".  I still haven't taken the time to see it yet but I have seen clips of it on youtube.

With his sense of humor, I keep wondering why he hasn't made a straight-up comedy.


----------



## tinlunlau (Jan 9, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Do the suits look that real up close?



What you see is what you get!
The shoes looked really glossy when I was on set.  I'm trying not to reveal too much here cuz of the whole NDA thing.  So please understand if I'm being really vague here


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 9, 2013)

That's pretty DAMN cool! I am super jelly of you tinlula!!

I am still an underdog on the film student circuit 

Btw, was that a T-Rex at the end of the trailer? I wouldnt blame him cause that roar is after all the one from THE KING!"


----------



## tinlunlau (Jan 9, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> That's pretty DAMN cool! I am super jelly of you tinlula!!
> 
> I am still an underdog on the film student circuit
> 
> Btw, was that a T-Rex at the end of the trailer? I wouldnt blame him cause that roar is after all the one from THE KING!"



I'd know as little as you do.
I've tried my hardest to filter out info as much as I can on the set.  It's actually not easy to do that.  But as soon as I hear some crew members reveal stuff about the characters and such, I try to sneak out of my post and run a lap around the set.  (Pinewood sets are as big as an indoor football field so that is plausible)


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 9, 2013)

tinlunlau said:


> I'd know as little as you do.
> I've tried my hardest to filter out info as much as I can on the set.  It's actually not easy to do that.  But as soon as I hear some crew members reveal stuff about the characters and such, I try to sneak out of my post and run a lap around the set.  (Pinewood sets are as big as an indoor football field so that is plausible)



Dont sneak up too much stuff, keep it in spoilers. After all we don't wanna ruin Mr. Del Toro's surprise do we? ;D

btw... pinewood is in england right? So they filmed this stuff in England?
Damn Britih people, why do they always get the jobs for movies. Scares the living poop out of me making me think that I may never stand an oportunity. 

I would really like to meet Mr Del Toro in person one day, after all we both have the same first name. lol.


----------



## tinlunlau (Jan 9, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Dont sneak up too much stuff, keep it in spoilers. After all we don't wanna ruin Mr. Del Toro's surprise do we? ;D
> 
> btw... pinewood is in england right? So they filmed this stuff in England?
> Damn Britih people, why do they always get the jobs for movies. Scares the living poop out of me making me think that I may never stand an oportunity.
> ...



Pacific Rim is filmed in Toronto, Canada.
Pinewood Studios has sets in England, L.A., Toronto and etc.  But yes, Pinewood was established in the UK.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 9, 2013)

tinlunlau said:


> Pacific Rim is filmed in Toronto, Canada.
> Pinewood Studios has sets in England, L.A., Toronto and etc.  But yes, Pinewood was established in the UK.



So you live in Toronto then? The home of the Raptors... That's why there are dinosaur noises in the trailer 

When I was a kid, I wanted to be a player for the Raptors lolol. Cause I lived their logo.


----------



## tinlunlau (Jan 10, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> So you live in Toronto then? The home of the Raptors... That's why there are dinosaur noises in the trailer
> 
> When I was a kid, I wanted to be a player for the Raptors lolol. Cause I lived their logo.



Yes, I live in Toronto.  But I really do wanna get outta here and leave for Hong Kong someday.  I know a few showbiz peeps down there.  Used to do translations for a world famous stunt person who claimed he carried guns and grenades to protect himself from the triads.  (That hint right there is really REALLY obvious!  I think westerners believed he did his own stunts which was probably true in the 80s.  I mean, the dude's got a frickin' hole in his head.)

I was really surprised when Guillermo asked me about my old translating gigs.  We did chuckle about bad Chinese subtitles on American films.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 10, 2013)

I wonder... does he like naruto? does he read the manga?


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2013)

apparently it was leaked?


----------



## Darth (Jan 10, 2013)

Not sure how legit that is as it requires a survey or some shit to watch and no such offer is available in my country ironically.


----------



## tinlunlau (Jan 10, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> I wonder... does he like naruto? does he read the manga?



You might get a kick outta this but apparently, GDT's a fan of Doraemon.  He said it himself on his official forum.  I posted links to the Jean Reno Toyota ad's (where he plays Doraemon) on his forums.  Was wondering what his reactions would be.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 10, 2013)

tinlunlau said:


> You might get a kick outta this but apparently, GDT's a fan of Doraemon.  He said it himself on his official forum.  I posted links to the Jean Reno Toyota ad's (where he plays Doraemon) on his forums.  Was wondering what his reactions would be.



A kick? why is it bad?
Well I know he does like a lot of manga and people in Mexico grew up with loads of anime series on the open tv because back in the day they where really cheap to import.

I know he showed battle Angel Alita to James cameron and now James cameron loves that thing.

Btw, are you guys still filming in Toronto?


----------



## tinlunlau (Jan 10, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> A kick? why is it bad?
> Well I know he does like a lot of manga and people in Mexico grew up with loads of anime series on the open tv because back in the day they where really cheap to import.
> 
> I know he showed battle Angel Alita to James cameron and now James cameron loves that thing.
> ...



No, we're not filming.  Filming wrapped way back in April.  I came down to Pinewood just a few days before shooting wrapped just to pay Guillermo a visit.  I can't really say anything else other than that.

Yes, I am aware how mainstream anime was in Mexico back in the day.  Just never expected GDT to be a fan of Doraemon.  And just to be more accurate, he said he likes the Doraemon movies.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jan 10, 2013)

tinlunlau said:


> No, we're not filming.  Filming wrapped way back in April.  I came down to Pinewood just a few days before shooting wrapped just to pay Guillermo a visit.  I can't really say anything else other than that.
> 
> Yes, I am aware how mainstream anime was in Mexico back in the day.  Just never expected GDT to be a fan of Doraemon.  And just to be more accurate, he said he likes the Doraemon movies.



Dude it was amazing, basically it was the same from japan but in spanish. And the dubb was among the top of the world if not the best!

Anyways, I am very excited for this movie. Summer cant come fast enough.

But those days are long past and now the dubb in Mexico has become cheap and shitty 

A friend used to have the gameboy game back in 5th and 6th grade, the best part was when you got the revolver and started to shot at s**t lol. In perspective you can see how censorship has blasted everything this days, sadly. 

So now its all post production and sound mix right?


----------



## tinlunlau (Jan 10, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Dude it was amazing, basically it was the same from japan but in spanish. And the dubb was among the top of the world if not the best!
> 
> But those days are long past and now the dubb in Mexico has become cheap and shitty
> 
> ...



I've heard how Spanish treats their dubs (of anime) very well in the past. 
Doraemon was (and probably still is) insanely popular in Hong Kong.  But I'm no fan of Doraemon.  Never really grew up with it so no nostalgia factor for me.

But yes, Pacific Rim should be in post-production by now.  That's outta my hands now.  In fact, I finished back in late March 2012.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## tinlunlau (Jan 10, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


>



I thought that was a younger looking Steve Buscemi when I saw him on set for the first time.  But yeah, after some internet research, I found out he is Clifton Collins Jr.


----------



## Harbour (Jan 27, 2013)

Sauce.



> We have huge battles, Legendary & Warner Bros. production, the biggest movie that I have ever made. *And we basically destroy about three cities in the movie, completely totaled.*


Guillermo Del Toro about Pacific Rim.
Holy Shit.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jan 27, 2013)

Damn.

Three cities eh?


----------



## dream (Jan 27, 2013)

Should be awesome to see all that carnage.


----------



## Ari (Jan 27, 2013)

watching anything tetra gives a thumbs up to because: taste

edit: v/h/s sucks tho heh


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 28, 2013)

Just three


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 2, 2013)

*Rian Johnson* - director of 'Looper', 'Brick' and 'The Brothers Bloom': _"Go into Pacific Rim prepared to be transmogrified into a 12 year old. And then to pee your pants with joy. I love it so much."_ - via his Twitter page.

*Alex Irvine* - writer for Marvel, also loved it.

*Bryan Chojnowski* ‏@BryanInSpace: _"Just saw an early cut of Pacific Rim and it is pretttttty cool."_

*flatlinejack* ‏@flatlinejack: _"Saw a screener of "Pacific Rim". Got to meet Guillermo afterwards and congratulate him. Guys. This film will make ALL the monies. DESERVEDLY."_

Those are a couple quick reactions to the pre-screening 'Pacific Rim' had tonight in LA. 

There's also several other reactions for anyone who cares. They're all unanimously positive.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 2, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> *Rian Johnson* - director of 'Looper', 'Brick' and 'The Brothers Bloom': _"Go into Pacific Rim prepared to be transmogrified into a 12 year old. And then to pee your pants with joy. I love it so much."_ - via his Twitter page.
> 
> *Alex Irvine* - writer for Marvel, also loved it.
> 
> ...



Did this happen today?


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 2, 2013)

Yes, it did.


----------



## dream (Feb 2, 2013)

Lucky bastards.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 2, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Yes, it did.



That is super amazing! Darng! I bet that advanced screening happened at warner studios. Didn't it?


----------



## Suzuku (Feb 2, 2013)

"Early screening impressions" are always universally positive.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 2, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> That is super amazing! Darng! I bet that advanced screening happened at warner studios, it did. Didnt it?



Naw. Happened at AMC 16 in Burbank.



Suzuku said:


> "Early screening impressions" are always universally positive.



Not true. 

The 'Wolverine Origins' movie got fucking THROTTLED subliminally after its test screening. You have to sign an NDA before seeing these movies, but there are ways to get around em'.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 3, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Naw. Happened at AMC 16 in Burbank.
> .



I could had been FRIKKING THERE!!! I am living like 5 minutes away from there!!!


TetraVaal said:


> The 'Wolverine Origins' movie got fucking THROTTLED subliminally after its test screening. You have to sign an NDA before seeing these movies, but there are ways to get around em'.



How do you know? Like how?


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 3, 2013)

It's alright, man. Even if I had the opportunity I wouldn't have went. As cool as it must be to see movies before everyone else, they're _always_ an unfinished product. I prefer seeing the finalized version that hits theatres.



> How do you know? Like how?



Message boards. Blogs. Social networking sites, etc.

I remember vividly on its IMDb page it was getting absolutely smashed before the workprint leaked.

Also, I'm referring to the one that came out a few years ago. Not the new one.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2013)

lol.  Wolverine Origins.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 3, 2013)

Rukia said:


> lol.  Wolverine Origins.



You ever watch the workprint? It was so hilariously bad. It contained a lot of unfinished effects, and featured some crazy, disjointed editing.


----------



## TylerDurden (Feb 3, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> You ever watch the workprint? It was so hilariously bad. It contained a lot of unfinished effects, and featured some crazy, disjointed editing.



the workprint was more entertaining than the finished product though..


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 3, 2013)

So do you think that the work that they have left to do, is stille exhaustive? or its a bit more relaxed?


----------



## Wesley (Feb 3, 2013)

I saw the trailer for it when I went to see the Hobbit.

I don't like the idea that a bunch of monsters can destroy the world.  I mean, if nothing else, we've got nukes.

I don't like mecha fighter jockies.  I hate bravado and I especially hate pilot bravado.  This movie seemed like it would have it in spades.

The mech do not look like they'd be a match for the monsters.  They are many times smaller from all appearances.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 3, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I saw the trailer for it when I went to see the Hobbit.
> 
> I don't like the idea that a bunch of monsters can destroy the world.  I mean, if nothing else, we've got nukes.
> .



Right Genius, nuke a freaking city or nuke wherever the monsters are standing. So the world becomes a frigging dried up radioactive lifeless wasteland.


----------



## Blue (Feb 3, 2013)

The movie actually makes an effort to explain that. The first monster that pops up is killed with missiles and shit, but it turns out they have all sorts of toxic chemical crap in them that spreads when they die, so throwing them back into the ocean with a giant fighting seizure robot becomes an attractive option.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 3, 2013)

I am a bit curious how long it took them to actually design and build the mechas.

Does it state anywhere exactly when is all this happening? Possibly in the near future or maybe further?


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2013)

> I don't like mecha fighter jockies. I hate bravado and I especially hate pilot bravado. This movie seemed like it would have it in spades.



I doubt there will be too much of this.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 3, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> I doubt there will be too much of this.



The commander (I'm guessing) made a big speech about fighting the apocalypse in the trailer.  How big an ego do you have to have to think you're fighting the end of the world?



Suigetsu said:


> Right Genius, nuke a freaking city or nuke wherever the monsters are standing. So the world becomes a frigging dried up radioactive lifeless wasteland.



Nukes come in all shapes and sizes.  Like torpedoes!  Did you know that there were nuclear torpedoes?  There are nuclear torpedoes!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2013)

Uh... _aren't_ they fighting the end of the world?


----------



## Wesley (Feb 3, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Uh... _aren't_ they fighting the end of the world?



If your last line of defense are a bunch of crappy mecha piloted by jerks, your world deserves to end!


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2013)

So they _are_ fighting the end of the world then?

Okay, that's what I thought. Just confirming.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 3, 2013)

Stunna said:


> So they _are_ fighting the end of the world then?
> 
> Okay, that's what I thought. Just confirming.



I don't know.  It doesn't seem like there are that many mecha nor does it seem like there are that many monsters.  The conflict really doesn't seem like it's on a scale that would threaten civilization, let alone the human race.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 3, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I saw the trailer for it when I went to see the Hobbit.
> 
> I don't like the idea that a bunch of monsters can destroy the world.  I mean, if nothing else, we've got nukes.
> 
> ...



*Blue* already stole most of my thunder. But to expand on what he was saying, not only are the Kaiju's blood toxic--but they're also fully functioning, biological creatures that can change up their tactics. They can react one way then do something differently amidst the battle.

But complaining about the impracticality of the mechs in the first place is a bit silly. If you really wanted to pick the film apart, we could go on and on about how robots the size of 25 stories are more suitable for a smaller planet with much less gravity. I also find it hard to believe that we'd have the energy sources available to power such a large machine. But that's why this is your basic four-quadrant blockbuster film. It's predicated on pseudo-science and 'popcorn' spectacle.

And as for the so called 'bravado'; there's almost none of that in the film. Well, judging from the initial screenplay there isn't. That speech from Elba's character stems from the 'final battle' they're all about to engage in.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 4, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Nukes come in all shapes and sizes.  Like torpedoes!  Did you know that there were nuclear torpedoes?  There are nuclear torpedoes!



Nukes are Nukes, same result.

If you are gonna come here just to troll or to attempt to take the movie apart, then I am afraid you are just wasting your time.


----------



## Wesley (Feb 4, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Nukes are Nukes, same result.



No, that is definiently not the case.  You are being an idiot if you think a small nuke is going to have the same effect as a big one.  Or if a nuke under water is going to have the same effect as an airburst.



> Blue already stole most of my thunder. But to expand on what he was saying, not only are the Kaiju's blood toxic--but they're also fully functioning, biological creatures that can change up their tactics. They can react one way then do something differently amidst the battle.
> 
> But complaining about the impracticality of the mechs in the first place is a bit silly. If you really wanted to pick the film apart, we could go on and on about how robots the size of 25 stories are more suitable for a smaller planet with much less gravity. I also find it hard to believe that we'd have the energy sources available to power such a large machine. But that's why this is your basic four-quadrant blockbuster film. It's predicated on pseudo-science and 'popcorn' spectacle.
> 
> And as for the so called 'bravado'; there's almost none of that in the film. Well, judging from the initial screenplay there isn't. That speech from Elba's character stems from the 'final battle' they're all about to engage in.



I'm not really criticising the use of mecha.  I do not think the mecha look as though they'd be effective against the monsters is all.  They appear to be much smaller for one.  They're fighting in water, which I would think would give the monsters a natural advantage.

I mean, in the trailer you have a mecha hurled like a rag doll by one of the monsters, sent flying for hundreds of meters to thousands of meters.  How are the mecha supposed to fight these things?

Granted, all I've seen is the trailer, and I guess the toxin thing is a fine enough reason, but that still doesn't allay my doubts about the mecha seemingly fighting in the wrong weight division.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 4, 2013)

Wesley said:


> No, that is definiently not the case.  You are being an idiot if you think a small nuke is going to have the same effect as a big one.  Or if a nuke under water is going to have the same effect as an airburst.



I dont know, maybe the small nukes are no good upon the monsters? Maybe you could save more life and cities by using giant mechs instead of nuking the shit out of it?. You dumbass.

Up to the ignore list you go, I am tired of you.


----------



## Muk (Feb 4, 2013)

Wesley said:


> The commander (I'm guessing) made a big speech about fighting the apocalypse in the trailer.  How big an ego do you have to have to think you're fighting the end of the world?
> 
> 
> 
> Nukes come in all shapes and sizes.  Like torpedoes!  Did you know that there were nuclear torpedoes?  There are nuclear torpedoes!


end result of a nuke is always radio active hazard zone, whether small or large.

you really want another scenario where the humans kill themselves cause they fired 10 nukes at the different kaiju? 

humans would kill themselves after finishing off the kaiju thx to the radio active hazard the nukes provided


----------



## Wesley (Feb 4, 2013)

Muk said:


> end result of a nuke is always radio active hazard zone, whether small or large.
> 
> you really want another scenario where the humans kill themselves cause they fired 10 nukes at the different kaiju?
> 
> humans would kill themselves after finishing off the kaiju thx to the radio active hazard the nukes provided



There've been thousands of nuclear bomb tests since we entered the atomic age and many of them were above ground.  What's more, people still live in areas where those tests took place.  Not that there isn't a health risk, but it's just that, a risk.  

Smaller nukes will have smaller amounts of fallout, especially if they are well designed. 

What's more, the monsters are coming from the ocean from one location.  Submarines armed with nuclear tipped torpedoes would be an immediately more effective weapon against them then a few hotshots in mecha that probably cost the world's defense budget combined to build.


----------



## The Big G (Feb 4, 2013)

I can't believe people are trying to over analyze giant robots vs giant monsters...

Just accept this for the awesomeness it is


----------



## Es (Feb 4, 2013)

lol Wesley


----------



## Wesley (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm merely taking some offense to the suggestion that nukes are absolutely bad in every scenario imagineable, no matter how, when, where, or why they are used.


----------



## Fate115 (Feb 4, 2013)

This movie as awesome as it already is could use some ultraman. 

 dead serious.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 4, 2013)

if the mecha are seriously fighting partially submerged in water the whole time, that changes the technical feasibility alot.  obviously they can have ballast and be engineered to have varying bouyancy's so that much of their weight is supported by the water, as opposed to the construction of the mecha holding up their entire weight


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 4, 2013)

New images:


*Spoiler*: __ 
















Agreed that the speech Idris Elba's character gives in the trailer must be meant for their last round, all-or-nothing battle with one of the strongest and  last of the Kaijus, probably the one that Del Toro calls the "Leatherback".


----------



## Burke (Feb 4, 2013)

and then when the fighting is over and the apocalypse is officially cancelled, jaeger tournaments will be the worlds new favored sport c:


----------



## Stunna (Feb 4, 2013)

None of those images are new.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 4, 2013)

^The last one that I just added kinda is.  

But I get what you mean, the real thing would be to have pics of the Jaegers vs Kaijus.


----------



## gumby2ms (Feb 4, 2013)

supposedly the use of conventional weapons and nukes is explored and explained why they aren't ideal. 

basically makes a mess and creatures are filled with toxins. thus you tenderize the monster into a dead sack of meat you can then dispose of.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 4, 2013)

Stunna I know this is off topic but your sig is awesome, That Detective Konan!


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 4, 2013)

@*Wesley*,

the mechs stand about the same height as the Kaiju--25 stories.

The reason one gets hurled probably stems from a wide range of potential defense mechanisms for a creature that is biological in nature.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 6, 2013)

Here's the concept art for NECA Toys' line for 'Pacific Rim':


*Spoiler*: __ 

















Striker Eureka and the last kaiju look pretty cool. Can't wait to see the 'official' images.

Looks very anime inspired.


----------



## dream (Feb 6, 2013)

The third Jager looks amazing. :33


----------



## Stringer (Feb 6, 2013)

Radical, I'm definitely getting one.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 6, 2013)

Coyote Tango has the best name!
Those Kaiju look frigging amazing!


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 7, 2013)

The croc kaiju looks very formidable as well as slick and elegant, I love it!


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 7, 2013)

Agreed. It's definitely the coolest looking one of the three. Hopefully it will look great in action.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 9, 2013)

Toys:





Crimson looks a lot better in the trailer. Hopefully Sideshow delivers something that looks a lot more appealing than what NECA came up with.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 9, 2013)

I like Crimson's logo, does it have any roots in mythology or was it only designed to look so appealing?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 10, 2013)

Pacific Rim's Australian Jaeger, "Striker Eureka."


----------



## Stunna (Feb 10, 2013)

I love those wrist blades!


----------



## Rivers (Feb 10, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Pacific Rim's Australian Jaeger, "Striker Eureka."



Aussie, Aussie, Aussie, Oi, Oi, Oi!



Stunna said:


> I love those wrist blades!



_"You call that a knife?...This is a Knife!..."_


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 11, 2013)

I still like the russian mecha the most, it has it's own nuclear plant on it's head.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 11, 2013)

No way, the best is the Chernobil Jager!

And Coyote Tango!


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 11, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> No way, the best is the Chernobil Jager!
> 
> And Coyote Tango!



You think Del Toro actually wanted the russian one to look like a nuclear plant as a hint?  Also if it goes all Chernobyl during fighting at least it'll take out the kaiju


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 11, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> You think Del Toro actually wanted the russian one to look like a nuclear plant as a hint?  Also if it goes all Chernobyl during fighting at least it'll take out the kaiju



As a Hint from or for what?

Chernobyl... I have a bad feeling about it not faring well in the fight.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 11, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> As a Hint from or for what?



The Chernobyl disaster


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 15, 2013)

*NEW* concept art:





And the graphic novel will be available on June 11th!: 

And this isn't some 'throw away' graphic novel. This is going to be its own piece. Travis Beacham--screenwriter for 'Pacific Rim'--spent a lot of time outlining the story of the graphic novel, and Guillermo was also very hands-on with it. I can't wait to see what they've cooked up.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 15, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Total Magazine cover & concept art_ 










And there appears to be a new synopis of the plot:



> _When legions of monstrous creatures, known as Kaiju, started rising from the sea, a war began that would take millions of lives and consume humanity?s resources for years on end. To combat the giant Kaiju, a special type of weapon was devised: massive robots, called Jaegers, which are controlled simultaneously by two pilots whose minds are locked in a neural bridge. But even the Jaegers are proving nearly defenseless in the face of the relentless Kaiju. On the verge of defeat, the forces defending mankind have no choice but to turn to two unlikely heroes?a washed up former pilot and an untested trainee ?who are teamed to drive a legendary but seemingly obsolete Jaeger from the past. Together, they stand as mankind?s last hope against the mounting apocalypse._



EDIT: Beated to it.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 15, 2013)

Look at that concept art and dare tell me the russian Jaeger isn't amazing.


----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 15, 2013)

That is totally an EVA skull right there.


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 15, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Look at that concept art and dare tell me the russian Jaeger isn't amazing.



I love it, actually. I really do. I think it helps having a mech like Striker Eureka--which was the aesthetic I was really hoping for--complimenting the other unorthodox looking Jaegers. But I do like Cherno quite a bit. In fact, it's probably my favorite mech following Striker.

It also helps that it was designed by *Francisco Ruiz Velasco* and *Oscar Chichoni*--the former being a great, up and coming artist in his own right--while the latter has already reached legendary status similar to HR Giger and Moebius.

Anyway, to touch more upon the graphic novel that's coming out in June, here is the list of artists contributing to it: *Yvel Guichet*, *Pericles Junior*, *Chris Batista* & *Sean Chen*--and they also managed to get the incredible *Alex Cross* to design the cover of it. They obviously put a lot of time and effort into this thing. It's by no means going to be a 'throw away' GN like so many similar films seem to get.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2013)

Alex Ross is doing the cover?


----------



## TetraVaal (Feb 15, 2013)

That he is, good sir.


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 15, 2013)

I cant wait to get my hands on that comic book! Literally.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 16, 2013)

I think I'll be ordering it once it's out. I just hope they'll show the movie here since they haven't shown the trailer yet and there is no poster for it too...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Feb 16, 2013)

So whitewashed Evangelion is coming along I see.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 17, 2013)

That is completely an EVA skull.

Gosh I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 17, 2013)

*Double post...*

Is there a YouTube vid that has EVA footage set to Kurt Angle's Theme?


----------



## Detective (Feb 17, 2013)

Man I can't wait to see how the full conversion of downtown Toronto into downtown Japan looks on the big screen in 3D while giant monsters are wrecking shit.

The drive to work last spring/summer was a matter of life and death with all the battles being filmed.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Feb 17, 2013)

More concept art and images


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 17, 2013)

Gothic sci-fi eh? Sounds like Del Toro for sure


----------



## Suigetsu (Feb 17, 2013)

Detective said:


> Man I can't wait to see how the full conversion of downtown Toronto into downtown Japan looks on the big screen in 3D while giant monsters are wrecking shit.
> 
> The drive to work last spring/summer was a matter of life and death with all the battles being filmed.



So you live in Toronto eh? Go Fakin Raptors!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 1, 2013)

I found this on Facebook:


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 2, 2013)

July 12! Oh heck YEAH>!!!!

We should start a Guillermo Del Toro FC. Cause he is awesome!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 16, 2013)

Hatifnatten said:


> So whitewashed Evangelion is coming along I see.



which mean it gonna be good.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 17, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


>



Is that bigger than the footprint from the Hollywood Godzilla movie?


----------



## dream (Mar 17, 2013)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Is that bigger than the footprint from the Hollywood Godzilla movie?



It does look a bit bigger.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 17, 2013)

This is every mecha nerd's wet dream. pek


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 17, 2013)

I finally saw a poster for the movie in the cinema here the other day and I felt so good since I had doubts about it showing in my city (they didn't show Warm Bodies and it seems they won't show Elysium as well).


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 18, 2013)

Tease of a Kaiju's blood:


*Spoiler*: __ 








EDIT: Cleaning up Kaiju blood:


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 21, 2013)

Kaiju's bones:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Koi (Mar 21, 2013)

There is nothing that I do not like about this movie.  It's going to be _*so much fun*_.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 22, 2013)

More pics and the first Kaiju, Trespasser:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 23, 2013)

"Breaking news.. kaiju takes a massive dump on philliipine city.."

Phillipino's :



Rest of the world:





Cant wait to see this


----------



## dream (Mar 23, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> More pics and the first Kaiju, Trespasser:


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## Swarmy (Mar 23, 2013)

Throwing feces at the Jaegars?


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 24, 2013)

Early screening impressions are in.



So excited for this.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 24, 2013)

Another screening?! Goddamit! I wanna see it so bad now!
I wish I could had gone to that screening...  I live in L.A. so I could had a chance.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 24, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Gothic sci-fi eh? Sounds like Del Toro for sure



Gothic Sci-fi it's 40K.

This is more like the first succesful Anime movie. And it doesnt even have an anime or manga. Al thought it should have one.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 24, 2013)

Not successful yet...but yes, this is the biggest anime-esque live action movie to have ever been produced. If it takes off I wouldn't be surprised to see JRPGs and an anime and manga or two based off of it.


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 24, 2013)

I wonder when it's the next advanced screening going to be, I want to see it


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 25, 2013)

SPOILERS!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 25, 2013)

"Coyote Tango":


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Wolfarus (Mar 25, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> "Coyote Tango":
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __




*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought it had been released that the kaiju's couldnt be shot, cut open or otherwise punctured because they were basicly walking chemical factories, hence why all the bots' had to be designed with blunt damage in mind. Why does that one have what looks like cannon's on its back?


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 25, 2013)

Wolfarus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it had been released that the kaiju's couldnt be shot, cut open or otherwise punctured because they were basicly walking chemical factories, hence why all the bots' had to be designed with blunt damage in mind. Why does that one have what looks like cannon's on its back?




*Spoiler*: __ 



You really didn't check the link with the spoilers, didn't you? They even cut one in half


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 25, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> "Coyote Tango":
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I think I might have orgasms in the movie theatre.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2013)

I wish my name was Coyote Tango.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 25, 2013)

DONT SNIPE MY FUCKING POST STUNNA


----------



## Stunna (Mar 25, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> "Coyote Tango":
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Suzuku said:


> I think I might have orgasms in the movie theatre.


Ah, my bad bro.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 26, 2013)

New Jaeger, "Cherno Alpha":


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 26, 2013)

Literally buckets.


----------



## Harbour (Mar 26, 2013)

So fucking epic. Take my money three times, Guillermo, and make sequel!


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 27, 2013)

Goddamn...How many countries will have their own mechas in the movie?


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 27, 2013)

Only a couple along the pacific ocean.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm disappointed the Japanese one doesn't look like a Gundam.


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 27, 2013)

that is not a Gundam, boy. not a Gundam!


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 27, 2013)

?? It looks exactly like a Gundam.


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 27, 2013)

that's the Guncannon.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 27, 2013)

I wonder if it's going to be piloted by a teenager.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 27, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> I wonder if it's going to be piloted by a teenager.



If only...if only...

Amuro Ikari or Shinji Ray?


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 27, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> that's the Guncannon.


Close enough to a Gundam.


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 27, 2013)

maybe it'll transform into a Gundam.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 27, 2013)

The Big G said:


> If only...if only...
> 
> Amuro Ikari or Shinji Ray?



Kamina Kasshu


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 27, 2013)

Cherno is a beautiful machine. It was designed by both Francisco Ruiz Velasco and the legendary Oscar Chichoni.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Nightblade (Mar 27, 2013)

reminds me of those Zeon MSM models... but with a flashlight for a head. 



the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Kamina Kasshu


but Kamina is a girls name.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 27, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> but Kamina is a girls name.



This mofo disagrees


----------



## The Big G (Mar 27, 2013)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Kamina Kasshu







Nightblade said:


> reminds me of those Zeon MSM models... but with a flashlight for a head.



It does remind me of Char's custom Zaku


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 28, 2013)

The Big G said:


> It does remind me of Char's custom Zaku


but is it 3x faster?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 28, 2013)

I like Crimson Typhoon. :33


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 28, 2013)

> Join us at WonderCon this Saturday, March 30th, at 11:30am in the Arena for a special look at Pacific Rim with director Guillermo del Toro!
> 
> Guillermo will also be meeting fans and signing autographs on Saturday - visit the official WonderCon site for details:



GOD DAMMIT!!! From all the fucking days, it had to be the Only Single one that I cant miss school...  Why the fck WHY WHY?!!!!

I could had fucking go there, heck I can still try my luck, fuck school and go and meet Guillermo. 

This week has been so, so fucking painful.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 28, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> but is it 3x faster?



I hope they crack a char joke in the movie


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 28, 2013)

Pretty.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 28, 2013)

>Eureka

Now they're just blatant as fuck.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 28, 2013)

The eureka striker is so friking beautiful I had to post it


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 28, 2013)

>Striker Eureka

I think I am...

*Spoiler*: __ 



in love.







The Big G said:


> I hope they crack a char joke in the movie


/m/'s collective e-penises will explode.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 28, 2013)

/m/ will hate this movie.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Mar 28, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> /m/ will hate this movie.



why would they? (not that much knowledged in /m/)


----------



## The Big G (Mar 28, 2013)

I fall in love with this movie more and more every day


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 29, 2013)

Looks to the main protagonist Jaeger from the movie and official posters.


----------



## Stunna (Mar 29, 2013)

'Merica.**


----------



## The Big G (Mar 29, 2013)

Stunna said:


> 'Merica.**





Magnum Bookworm said:


> ^Fuck yeah.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IhnUgAaea4M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Mar 29, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Looks to the main protagonist Jaeger from the movie and official posters.



Easily my second favorite Jaeger.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 29, 2013)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> why would they? (not that much knowledged in /m/)


Because /m/ hates everything.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Looks to the main protagonist Jaeger from the movie and official posters.


'Merica once again the alpha nation. 



Solaris said:


> Easily my second favorite Jaeger.


Preet confirmed for not a maverick.


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 29, 2013)

No spanish jaegers? (thought Del Toro would like it)

Out of all the mechas shown i think the americans'' and the australians' are my favourites

a bit let down by the design of the mecha for Japan honestly, they could have made it sturdier.


----------



## The Big G (Mar 29, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> No spanish jaegers? (thought Del Toro would like it)
> 
> Out of all the mechas shown i think the americans'' and the australians' are my favourites
> 
> a bit let down by the design of the mecha for Japan honestly, they could have made it sturdier.



Its all Pacific Rim countries with jaegers....though a Chilean Jaeger would have been cool


----------



## Linkdarkside (Mar 29, 2013)

The Big G said:


> Its all Pacific Rim countries with jaegers....though a Chilean Jaeger would have been cool



chile would be unable to built one in the first place.


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 30, 2013)

Korean Jaeger made by KIA would have been badass.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 30, 2013)

Peruvian Jaeger.


----------



## Harbour (Mar 30, 2013)

> Warner Bros. and Legendary Pictures present
> Guillermo del Toro’s  PACIFIC RIM at this year’s WonderCon
> The panel will take place on Saturday March 31st at 11:30am in the convention hall’s ARENA.
> We are told that there will be an EXCLUSIVE WonderCon ONLY  new trailer along with other surprises.


Waiting for the whole new trailer.


----------



## Tandaradei (Mar 30, 2013)

german j?ger revealed


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7qx1FGRt54[/YOUTUBE]





but seriously, why is there no german j?ger. 

1. 3rd biggest arms exporter. japan and australia are not even top 10
2. japan is totally hot for german stuff in anime/manga
3. j?ger is german for hunter


maybe the first j?ger in the prequel will be a german one. that would explain the name


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 30, 2013)

Tandaradei said:


> but seriously, why is there no german j?ger.
> 
> 1. 3rd biggest arms exporter. japan and australia are not even top 10
> 2. japan is totally hot for german stuff in anime/manga
> 3. j?ger is german for hunter






The Big G said:


> Its all Pacific Rim countries with jaegers....though a Chilean Jaeger would have been cool



**


----------



## Tandaradei (Mar 30, 2013)

^

shame on me, how did I not think about that. 

guess the germans are out of the...danger zone!


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 30, 2013)

German Jaeger will be in the sequel, Atlantic Rim.


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 30, 2013)

why did everything suddenly devolve into a cultural thing?

But i agree that at least Germany, Portugal, and Spanish deserve their own Jaegers

And no, i'm not biased, i'm indonesian...


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 30, 2013)

G Gundam had a portuguese Gundam, it looked like a clown, the pilot was also a clown, the Spanish Gundam looked like a Bull and was piloted by a bullfighter.


----------



## Harbour (Mar 30, 2013)

I love this shit. Lets create the battledome)






Looks like the Australian Jaeger the most mowerfull and modern.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 30, 2013)

lol Japan with the most beta mech.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 30, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Cover of the graphic novel and trading cards_ 










I like how the cards list the Jaegers's power. 

Striker Eureka is quite powerful.

EDIT: Beated to it.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 30, 2013)

I still love the russian Jaegar the most, nothing can beat a walking nuclear plant heck if it's beaten it'll probably take a whole city with it.


----------



## Han Solo (Mar 30, 2013)

Striker Eureka looks absolutely boss.


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2013)

Japan having the weakest Jaeger?  What a load of bullshit.


----------



## Swarmy (Mar 30, 2013)

Solaris said:


> Japan having the weakest Jaeger?  What a load of bullshit.



It seems to rely more on firepower than brute force or defence so I'm guessing it'll do alright against the kaiju.


----------



## Harbour (Mar 30, 2013)

looks like there was new footage trailer.
the quotes from someone's review:





> The Jaeger robots make huge victories against the kaiju at first, and it seems like the human race is winning the war – and then the kaiju strike back, and humanity suffers a great setback. *We see a kaiju jump onto a robot's head and grip it like a wrester.*





> we also see the Kaiju attacking a city of 2 million people, and a Jaeger stalking across the cityscape towards it. *The Jaeger hoists a giant tanker boat as a weapon and swings it like a baseball bat*, and hitting the monster in the head with both fists, so hard it s head practically explodes.





> We also caught a glimpse of Ron Perlman as a sleazy blackmarket dealer, who deals in bootleg* Kaiju organs which can cure all human ills, including erectile dysfunction.*






> The final film has nine different Jaegars and 12 different Kaijus, although far more made it to various stages of design.


----------



## Tandaradei (Mar 30, 2013)

> The Jaeger robots make huge victories against the kaiju at first, and it seems like the human race is winning the war – and then the kaiju strike back, and humanity suffers a great setback. We see a kaiju jump onto a robot's head and grip it like a wrester.





> we also see the Kaiju attacking a city of 2 million people, and a Jaeger stalking across the cityscape towards it. The Jaeger hoists a giant tanker boat as a weapon and swings it like a baseball bat, and hitting the monster in the head with both fists, so hard it s head practically explodes.





> The final film has nine different Jaegars and 12 different Kaijus, although far more made it to various stages of design.


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 30, 2013)

>nine Jaegars

fuck there better be a Korean Jaegar, it's a powerful Rim nation afterall.



Swarmy said:


> It seems to rely more on firepower than brute force or defence so I'm guessing it'll do alright against the kaiju.


it has the weakest power and armor rating out of all the Jaegars. 

I suppose the pilot's skill will have make up for it(hopefully).


----------



## Waking Dreamer (Mar 30, 2013)

Nightblade said:


> >nine Jaegars
> 
> fuck there better be a Korean Jaegar, it's a powerful Rim nation afterall.
> 
> ...



Do they have stats for the different Jaegars?


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 30, 2013)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Do they have stats for the different Jaegars?


Harbour's post here:



Harbour said:


> I love this shit. Lets create the battledome)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coyote Tango is the second slowest Jaegar. this shit is going to get fodderize if it doesn't have an ace pilot. 

but since it only has two kill counts, it must be piloted by a Fa-tier pilot.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2013)

So the Aussies have the best Jaegar. Japan is weak.


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 30, 2013)

nobody is commenting on America having the second weakest Jaeger here?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 30, 2013)

I expect the American jaegar will have some nakama moment where the power is over 9000.


----------



## Nightblade (Mar 30, 2013)

yeah. Gipsy Danger is going to overcome all the odds and save the world.


----------



## TylerDurden (Mar 30, 2013)

Gypsy Danger is a cool name i'll give the americans that

The weak Jaegers of the americans and the japs make me suspect that'll fuse into one ultimate mecha

it's no coincidence that the main characters are from both countries


----------



## dream (Mar 30, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> nobody is commenting on America having the second weakest Jaeger here?



It comes as no surprise as we were told that it was going to be a really old Jaeger.


----------



## TetraVaal (Mar 30, 2013)

Only four Jaegers will be active throughout the film; Gipsy Danger, Striker Eureka, Cherno Alpha and Crimson Typhoon.

Coyote Tango plays a pivotal role in the film, but doesn't have a huge action set piece like the other Jaegers.

Coyote Tango is also technically an 'American built Jaeger that is only stationed in Japan.'

Japan's native Jaeger (_Tacit Ronin_) will appear in documentary footage. This disappoints me greatly, as in the original script, it is described as being a 26-story tall kickboxer with a Ninja physique (_now THAT is how a Japanese mecha is supposed to look_) but it appears it will end up being dismantled by a Kaiju or two.

There will be seven on-screen Kaiju in action.


----------



## Harbour (Mar 31, 2013)

> The new footage featured some eye-popping shots:
> - A jaeger being dragged over a city rooftop by a monster with pterodactyl wings.
> - A jaeger fighting a monster in space (or the upper reaches of the atmosphere) and then falling back to earth.
> - Two monsters tag-teaming and destroying a jaeger in battle (an example of when things started to go badly).
> ...



Guillermo, take all my moneys and give me my footage trailer!


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Mar 31, 2013)

Seems like Del Toro's Mecha film...is going to kick ass.  Here's to hoping it pretty much shames the Japanese into better production values with their super robot shit.  Judging by the size of these mecha...gosh.  Can't wait to see the Battledome stuff


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 31, 2013)

Well you can't blame Japan this is a Hollywood movie after all. I'd love to see a big budget Gundam film though.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Megaharrison (Mar 31, 2013)

Welp, this movie is the first to have truly excited me in a while.


----------



## Arishem (Mar 31, 2013)

Hell, I think I may be even more excited to just to see the Kaijus ravage coastal cities like San Francisco and Hong Kong in glorious western special effects.


----------



## Suzuku (Mar 31, 2013)

Just go ahead and take all my money GDT.


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 2, 2013)

The figure/model/game merchandising alone for this could be astronomical, assuming the movie is a smash hit (and so far, not seeing any reason why it wouldnt be

Edit: And del toro should have gotten persmission to use the name "liberty prime" for the us jaeger


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Tandaradei (Apr 16, 2013)

meh, not a single new scene

guess we won't get to see the wondercon trailer afterall, not a single leak yet


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 16, 2013)

I think this might be the coolsest thing Ive ever seen. Didnt really know what it was cause of the stupid title though.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 16, 2013)

Doesn't have a stupid title, though.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 16, 2013)

Scrapped  Jagger designated for Mexican protection:

Stygma Raptor.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Apr 17, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Doesn't have a stupid title, though.


stupid in this case meaning non indicative.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 18, 2013)

We need another trailer.  Preferably with less Idris Elba.


----------



## Harbour (Apr 22, 2013)

Godllermo, i want to see your new trailer so much!


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 22, 2013)

I will suck whoevers dick finds that image without the watermark. That is fucking BEATUTIFUL. I love how it totally fits the 'Heavy Metal' Richard Corben vibe that Guillermo was aiming for.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Suzuku (Apr 25, 2013)

New poster:



JESUS CHRIST I NEED 5 BITCHES TO HOLD ALL THESE BONERS


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 25, 2013)

Dat Gipsy Danger.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 25, 2013)

Indeed, that looks pretty damn cool.

Hats off to whoever designed it.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 25, 2013)

That's one beautiful poster.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2013)

This movie is going be extremely fun to watch.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 29, 2013)

^ Yup, sounds about right.

Looks spectacular. This shit is unreal...


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2013)

The cities don't look like grey dumps, thank you Del Toro. Looks pretty amazing.


----------



## Taleran (Apr 29, 2013)

I will take 10 of those over every Superhero movie you can ever give me. Also the Guy Davis is oozing out of those designs.


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## αshɘs (Apr 29, 2013)

sooooooooo great


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 29, 2013)

Charlie day summed it up just right, 2500 tons of awesome


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 29, 2013)

Elysium still looks the best out of all the summer films.

This does look incredibly fun and colorful, though.


----------



## TylerDurden (Apr 29, 2013)

i gotta feeling we asians will get the movie ahead of the others (like we did with Iron Man 3)

This IP has a much bigger international appeal than your usual blockbuster. It's a flatout hollywood interpretation of Gundam (they even got a japanese in a lead role, it all comes in full circle). Getting the movie earlier than July 12 is a possibility. WB must have taken notes from IM3's current extraordinary commercial success.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 29, 2013)

Holy mother of god, that was beautiful.


----------



## Delta Shell (Apr 29, 2013)

I was not ready for that! Daaaamn.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2013)

Asia will get the film earlier since its success is heavily dependent on the Asian market liking the film.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 29, 2013)

I didn't know Ron Perlman was in this.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm fucking sold


----------



## DeathScream (Apr 29, 2013)

Somewhere in the Multiverse

Asuka Langley, Duo Maxwell and Kamina are yelling in full strenght along with all other mecha pilots

"SUCK IT MICHAEL BAY, SUCK IT DEEP!"


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 29, 2013)

>Para taking this long to be sold

Typical shit.


----------



## Arishem (Apr 29, 2013)

*pacrim.gif*


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2013)

I want to see a Japanese trailer.  The English ones don't show enough Rinko.


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 29, 2013)

The color palette for this film is amazing. It's like a more photorealistic version of 'Speed Racer.' Totally plays out like a cinematic comic book.


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I want to see a Japanese trailer.  The English ones don't show enough Rinko.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 29, 2013)

Totally. This shit looks fucking gorgeous. Not even a cinematic comic book, more like a cinematic anime and I'm not even shitting.

This looks like Evangelion brought to life.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2013)

I hope I see this trailer in the theater at some point.


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2013)

Michael Bay will be bitching at how much his movie wasn't as awesome


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 29, 2013)

Cherno Alpha gets fucked up in that trailer.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 29, 2013)

WE ALL FALL


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2013)

Michael Bay will call Del Toro an imitator.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I hope I see this trailer in the theater at some point.



I'm hoping for it to be shown with Iron Man 3.


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2013)

Better than Cloverfield


----------



## Grape (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm going to wait for the Japanese dub with English sub version of this movie before watching it.


----------



## The World (Apr 29, 2013)

Now I remember where they got that from





Makes me sad no Evangelion movie will be made 

But happy that this is coming out


----------



## Arishem (Apr 29, 2013)

As it turns out, two heads are better than one for controlling a vehicle: 

GDL probably didn't even know about this, but it's fun to think it had something to do with the design process.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 29, 2013)

I came twice


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 29, 2013)

Also, I want to give a huge shout out to *TRAVIS BEACHAM.* 

Guillermo del Toro is the 'sexy' name attached to this project, and for good reason. However, it was BEACHAM who originally pitched this concept. He conceived the original screenplay entirely on his own--and on the first few pages of the script alone there's a ton of vocabulary to establish this universe--he gave it its own identity. He conceived this world.

That guy is going to become an absolute beast of a screenwriter. If you haven't already, go download the screenplay for 'A Killing on Carnival Row'. This guy is fucking legit.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 29, 2013)

Grape said:


> I'm going to wait for the Japanese dub with English sub version of this movie before watching it.


That is how an alpha does it.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 29, 2013)

I like that ship dragging scene too.  It shows how big the Jaeger truly is.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 29, 2013)

I have the weirdest boner right now after seeing that trailer.

I am going to see this movie in the largest, most outrageously expensive, most 3-D IMAX'd theatre I can find.  Then I might see it again

Also, I think I saw a Guiron-inspired monster in that trailer.   Your move Japan


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 29, 2013)

That trailer, man... DAT TRAILER...


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2013)

The Space Cowboy said:


> I am going to see this movie in the largest, most outrageously expensive, most 3-D IMAX'd theatre I can find.  Then I might see it again



I wasn't even thinking of watching this movie in a massive IMAX theater until you mentioned it now, I'll definitely be watching this movie at Lincoln Square 13's IMAX theater.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Apr 29, 2013)

Fucking sexy .


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2013)

Holy fucking shit...dat trailer...goddamn...


----------



## Detective (Apr 29, 2013)

I remember swerving out of the way of that giant ship last year during the filming in Toronto.

They did a good job overlaying the CGI with the city infrastructure. Can't wait for that inevitable panoramic shot from above using the CN Tower as the height measurement.


----------



## Nightblade (Apr 30, 2013)

dat Striker Eureka.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 30, 2013)

Is there only 1 monster ?


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 30, 2013)

There are multiple considering we see multiple in the trailer.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Apr 30, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> There are multiple considering we see multiple in the trailer.



I thought it was the same thing show over & over again 

Maybe the look alike.


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2013)

Holy fuck Alex Ross is drawing a prequel comic for this



Not sure how I feel about the actual comic though 

The writer, wrote Clash of the Titans 



Grimmjowsensei said:


> Is there only 1 monster ?


----------



## TetraVaal (Apr 30, 2013)

Alex only did the cover--and as renowned as he is in the comic book medium, the cover is terrible.

And Travis Beacham's original screenplay for 'Clash of the Titans' was hardly present in the actual film. He's a fantastic writer--as evident by the first draft of 'Pacific Rim', and his screenplay for 'A Killing on Carnival Row.'


----------



## Swarmy (Apr 30, 2013)

Damn that trailer.... I can't stop watching it and I'm not even that big of a mecha fan


----------



## Chimichangas (Apr 30, 2013)

mmhhh weren't supposed to appear two more jagers?


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm re-enlisting in the Air Force if they announce the Jaeger project.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 30, 2013)

You were in the Air Force Rukia? My brother.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2013)

4 years active duty.


----------



## Suzuku (Apr 30, 2013)

lol active duty. Sucker.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2013)

Two deployments.  Got the fuck out after that.

But like I said.  I will come back if they give me a Jaeger to pilot.


----------



## Harbour (May 1, 2013)

This shit is so epic.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 1, 2013)

I'm extremely impressed with the smoothness of the animation considering it's all key animated. John Knoll is a fucking pro.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 1, 2013)

Harbour said:


> This shit is so epic.



Naruto vs 6 bijuu is now a possibility.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 1, 2013)

New poster:


----------



## santanico (May 1, 2013)

Movie looks awesome, Charlie Day!


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2013)

Definitely need to watch this on the IMAX.


----------



## Grape (May 1, 2013)

Needs Japanese dub over and English subs.

I expect more from international trailers


----------



## Stringer (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2013)

I would actually be fairly satisfied if this film had an hour and a half of kendo in it.


----------



## Goobhunter (May 2, 2013)

Apparently one of the concept designers for Pacific Rim is doing a little comic that ties in with the movie on his deviantart page:


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2013)

Hmm, I thought there would be battle axes in this .


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 2, 2013)




----------



## Slice (May 3, 2013)

That is awesome


----------



## ~Avant~ (May 3, 2013)

Pretty damn impressive


----------



## Suzuku (May 3, 2013)

Fucking the thread up because epic.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 3, 2013)

Both Kaiju and mecha designs are


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2013)

"When an alien attack threatens the Earth's existence, giant robots..."

SAY NO MORE, SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY.


----------



## Wolfarus (May 4, 2013)

Still smirking over that quick scene of "here.. oil-tanker upside your head"


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2013)

That banner is fucking sweet.


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2013)

Thank god it's not Atlantic Rim. If England was attacked by Kaijus we'd be fucked. Our Mecha would be a piece of shit. As would be the French, The Spanish and all of Africa and Latin America. We'd all be screwed.


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2013)

Favorite Jaeger is the red one.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 4, 2013)

Silly Enno the Euros would cry for help from the Americans just like you did for WWII .


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2013)

Germany would have to save all the European countries.


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2013)

Well the Kaiju's are supposed to attack populated countries so we know Canada would be safe

German engineering would have to save us all.


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2013)

Also all the NGE trolls claiming it's ripping it off need a kick. Someone had the gall to claim it's ripping off Battleship


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2013)

A European country has financial problems.  Germany has to bail them out.  All of the European countries are eliminated from an international football competition.  Germany has to bail them out.  A European country needs military assistance.  Germany has to bail them out.

Why would Kaiju's be any different?


----------



## Chimichangas (May 4, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Thank god it's not Atlantic Rim. If England was attacked by Kaijus we'd be fucked. Our Mecha would be a piece of shit. As would be the French, The Spanish and all of Africa and* Latin America*. We'd all be screwed.



Hey????  if we latinamericans create a mecha is going to be awesome men. Is going to be the only mecha that use the drunker lazy ass bastard style


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2013)

Maybe the Spanish could defeat a Kaiju by being racist towards it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 4, 2013)

The Kaiju attacked Toronto so suck on that Enno .

Our Mech would have a beard and a Lumberjack axe.


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2013)

More like a hockey stick.


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2013)

Are you guys still talking about Pacific Rim?  Seems more like a G Gundam discussion.


----------



## dream (May 4, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Favorite Jaeger is the red one.



It definitely has the coolest design in my opinion.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (May 4, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Are you guys still talking about Pacific Rim?  Seems more like a G Gundam discussion.



THIS HAND OF MY MINE IS BURNING RED.

If that happens I'd get excited and scream Fuck Yeah! in the theatre.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 5, 2013)

I want to go to the night premiere of this movie!


----------



## The World (May 5, 2013)

If someone shouts "WITH THE HELP OF KYOJI!" or "LOOK THE EAST IS BURNING RED!"

I'd shit my pants


----------



## Grape (May 5, 2013)

This movie will probably end up being disappointing to be honest. I have high hopes but those are often crushed by reality.


----------



## The World (May 5, 2013)

Forever the pessimist


----------



## Wolfarus (May 6, 2013)

How well the movie actually plays out depends on how much of a story they went with (as opposed to just trying to carry the whole thing with G-robo vs kaiju fight scenes/eye candy), and how well the actors do their jobs.

-IF- (and i mean if, we've all been fooled by trailers before) the background destruction and fights are as epic as we've been lead to believe, then they could get away with a mediocre story and the movie should still do well.

But if the story/acting is just so incredily bad that it gives you eye and ear cancer, then i dont think any amount of robot vs monster sfx will save it. Im really hoping it all comes together, though.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 6, 2013)

Guillermo Del Toro its a really good fucking Director, I don't know why you are being so pessimistic.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 7, 2013)




----------



## Wolfarus (May 8, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Guillermo Del Toro its a really good fucking Director, I don't know why you are being so pessimistic.



I prefer to think of it as erring on the side of caution. If the movie turns out to be fantastic, then great. If not, then i will not have let myself get hyped up for it, only to end up disapointed.

Life is filled with enough disapointment and negativity. No need to potentially expose myself to more if i can help it


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 9, 2013)

New Jaegers:





.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 9, 2013)

What a bunch of bullshit. I was actually the person who found out who Horizon Brave was through Travis Beacham. I then posted it on IMDb--and then some shitty website posts it without giving me credit.

Assholes.


----------



## Harbour (May 11, 2013)

Jaaeger Constructor

and


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 11, 2013)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Harbour (May 11, 2013)

Yeah, this constructor allow to create the Jaeger and implant it into the poster:


----------



## TetraVaal (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Harbour (May 11, 2013)

Holy fuck! The pose is epic.


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2013)

Cool Jaeger, Tetra.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 11, 2013)

I tried to do mine but... My computer crashed, twice!


----------



## Arishem (May 11, 2013)

This Jaeger creator is pretty fun.
*Spoiler*: __ 



r


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2013)

Why do you guys keep choosing united states?  Fuck the united states!


----------



## Swarmy (May 13, 2013)

Russia is so much better


----------



## TetraVaal (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Rukia (May 16, 2013)

Not crazy about the music selection for that trailer.

The monsters look a lot better now though.  And it certainly looks action-packed.


----------



## TetraVaal (May 16, 2013)

That shot of the one Jaeger pilot staring down that Kaiju like he don't give a darn is awesome.


----------



## Harbour (May 16, 2013)

Cool trailer. I like music choice. I like the gothic atmosphere. Its looks much better than toys-like Transformers.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 16, 2013)

The best part of the trailer is Gypsy Danger running and jumping into a undercut


----------



## Kenshi (May 18, 2013)

haha! LOL!

poor mans version of pacific rim! 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TVpQmZmKNmo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Swarmy (May 20, 2013)

Looks better than Transformers


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 21, 2013)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 23, 2013)




----------



## gumby2ms (May 23, 2013)

missed the fun in the creator. here's mine


----------



## Swarmy (May 27, 2013)




----------



## dream (May 27, 2013)

Loved the new trailer shown during Fast and Furious 6.


----------



## Suzuku (May 27, 2013)

Preet has me scared to death that this is going to suck.


----------



## Harbour (May 31, 2013)

New poster:

Cool video about moviemaking:
[YOUTUBE]BcsFMTjgsCM[/YOUTUBE]

Few screens:
She is sexy

And he is coming literally from the hell


----------



## dream (May 31, 2013)

Nice featurette, Del Toro has really impressed me with what he has done so far.    



			
				Suzuku said:
			
		

> Preet has me scared to death that this is going to suck.



I'm no jinx.


----------



## Detective (Jun 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]W-mQ8IqHTtA[/YOUTUBE]

Such a fitting and fucking amazing track to go with the serious and badass mood of the film.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 1, 2013)

Soundtracks for this, Man of Steel, and Only God Forgives will be my top of the year so far I think.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Detective (Jun 2, 2013)

Is the "ONLY IN CINEMAS" comment at the end of that TV spot, really necessary Hollywood?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 3, 2013)

I am going to pre-order my ticket cause I wanna check it out on Imax ASAP!!!


----------



## Detective (Jun 4, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> I am going to pre-order my ticket cause I wanna check it out on Imax ASAP!!!



Go IMAX or don't go at all.

This is my motto for this film.

No other options will suffice.



*P.S:* Last IMAX film I saw was Tron Legacy. Some films are definitely made for that format. This, Man of Steel and Elysium are probably the few for this year.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 4, 2013)

Add Gravity into the mix then we have a deal sun brotha'


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 4, 2013)

I heard this movie was awful is it true?


----------



## Harbour (Jun 4, 2013)

I heard that the audience at the pre-show were delighted as one.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Jun 4, 2013)

Del Toro has a small about the making of it.  GET HERE FASTER JULY 12th!

Wait, saw someone else posted it.  I was so excited I forgot to read the thread


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 4, 2013)

Detective said:


> Go IMAX or don't go at all.
> 
> This is my motto for this film.
> 
> ...



Thats right Detective. Last movie I saw on Imax was Jurassic Park 3d and it looked Damn Beautiful.
Prior to that It was AVATAR.

Dang man I cant freaking wait!!! Del Toro Rockz!

Man this year Warner has been harassing.


----------



## Ennoea (Jun 4, 2013)

> I heard this movie was awful is it true?



It's not out yet, and most of the pre-release buzz was positive.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]7dVM36CRI-8[/YOUTUBE]
Awesome.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oy0vmLwvEWk[/YOUTUBE]
This lady saw the private screening (around 75% complete according to her) and loved it. There's no spoilers and it sounds like Pacific Rim is devoid of the flaws you usually get with most action-packed blockbusters.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]J_WNEJjX8aQ[/YOUTUBE]
Guillermo, take my house, my car and my moneys.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 18, 2013)

Looking good:


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 18, 2013)

Definately does especially the part about the references to myths, want to see Ron Pearlman kick giant monster ass in a mecha


----------



## Arishem (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## Chimichangas (Jun 20, 2013)

have you guys watch this?, they show the diferent kaijus

Passenger - Let Her Go [Official Video]


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 21, 2013)

those gifs with cherno alpha are alphastic!!! whatever that means.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 21, 2013)

Chimichangas said:


> have you guys watch this?, they show the diferent kaijus
> 
> Passenger - Let Her Go [Official Video]



Too bad they're all reptilian. I expected bigger variety.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 21, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Too bad they're all reptilian. I expected bigger variety.



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Chimichangas (Jun 21, 2013)

in the comic they show a kaiju that looks like and insect so they probably show one in the movie

here another kaiju i hope it appear in the movie 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 23, 2013)

The Australian one seems overpowered-as-fuck.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 23, 2013)

Holy fuck, these pictures of the completed film are incredible:


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 23, 2013)

Too bad Cherno Alpha gets screwed up...


----------



## Arishem (Jun 23, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Too bad Cherno Alpha gets screwed up...


It's not over 'til the Russian lady sings.

Also, this should be to your liking


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 23, 2013)

OMG where is that from? 

I love that it's a crustacean since those can get really big


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm guessing an opening of about 30 million.


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I'm guessing an opening of about 30 million.



It's rather sad that you and I seem to be the only ones supporting and predicting the success of this film. This is just like Skyfall all over again.

*P.S:* Obligatory music for giant robots versus giant monsters.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm really worried about this film doing well.  I go to a lot of films.  So I have seen the trailer around a dozen times now.  Usually in a packed theater.  I don't see a lot of excitement from the audience when Pacific Rim is on.

I saw more excitement during the Grownups 2 trailer Friday night.  (A film that I think comes out the same week as Pacific Rim.)

Things look dark dude.


----------



## Detective (Jun 23, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I saw more excitement during the Grownups 2 trailer Friday night.  (A film that I think comes out the same week as Pacific Rim.)



Those motherfuckers. 



> Things look dark dude.



It is always darkest before the dawn, my friend. Always.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 23, 2013)

Grownups 2 went all out.  They brought in Shaq for a supporting role.


----------



## Harbour (Jun 24, 2013)

IMAX Poster for Pacific Rim Revealed

And one more AWESOME poster

And Mako is so hot.


----------



## Lucaniel (Jun 24, 2013)

^ those are cool as fuck


----------



## ghstwrld (Jun 24, 2013)

Is this real?


----------



## Rukia (Jun 24, 2013)

Those posters are all really cool.


----------



## dream (Jun 24, 2013)

ghstwrld said:


> Is this real?



It isn't an official poster though it really should be.


----------



## Stunna (Jun 24, 2013)

Those posters are on point.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 24, 2013)

Here's the full theme song which features Tom Morello on the guitar. I have to admit, the amazon sample made it sound like a redux of the Iron Man score, but the track really comes into its own when the heavy orchestral bits start. It's really a hybrid of the modern blockbuster score with the bombastic instrumentals from classic kaiju films.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 24, 2013)

I like more the music from the trailers.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## MCTDread (Jun 25, 2013)

Fuck it! I'm definetly gonna see this film. About damn time a movie like this is brought to the theaters here.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jun 26, 2013)

It's about time they stop pimping that speech. It's annoying how many times i've heard it already in the promotional campaign. It's just like TDKR's football stadium collapse all over again

It's a bad experience


----------



## Slice (Jun 26, 2013)

Finally saw the german trailer for this before Man of Steel (Marketing for PR seems to be non-existant here) and the speech is even worse in the dub.


----------



## Muk (Jun 26, 2013)

is this going to be an international release or with a delay?


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 27, 2013)

will Jet Jaguar make an appearance?


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 27, 2013)

Slice said:


> Finally saw the german trailer for this before Man of Steel (Marketing for PR seems to be non-existant here) and the speech is even worse in the dub.



You get live action movies dubbed there?


----------



## Arishem (Jun 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqttyirEquc[/YOUTUBE]
Slacker Holocaust is untouchable.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 28, 2013)

> *Guillermo del Toro Responds To 'Poor Tracking' Report On PACIFIC RIM*
> 
> _"We just need to keep working. Our numbers are going up. Not in a minor way. Significant. We are on the right track,"_ del Toro wrote in an unofficial response to recent articles forecasting a poor box office performance for "Pacific Rim." The timely post on the director's official fan site comes after a report from Variety which asks "Is Pacific Rim Doomed to be This Year’s Battleship?" Ouch!
> 
> Warner Bros. co-financed 25% of the film with its now ex-partner, Legendary Pictures who may be loosening neck-ties and wringing hands as they're on the hook for the remaining 75%. In speaking about the film's direct competition with "Grown Ups 2", del Toro stated, "Whatever sequel opens will have, by definition, higher awareness and numbers across the board but we are moving strongly in the right direction." "Pacific Rim" has an estimated production budget of $180-200 million dollars. Taking that into account with recent reports that state "Grown Ups 2" is currently tracking for a $40 million dollar opening weekend and that "Pacific Rim" is on pace for less than that, the film will need a VERY strong international box office performance to support what now looks to be imprudent talks of a sequel.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeBpKXM0xZg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Rukia (Jun 28, 2013)

Pacific Rim is going to suck.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 28, 2013)

Ron Perlman is in the film?  Is he narrating or voicing one of the monsters?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm not really into movies like this, but I'm really interested to see it.


----------



## Chimichangas (Jun 28, 2013)

more clips:


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 29, 2013)

^I'll post them directly. 

[YOUTUBE]zr2pOTDCQQM[/youtube]


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2013)

Ugh.  I think technology just isn't where it needs to be fore this film to work.  The monsters don't look very good.  And the mechs move too sluggishly.  :S


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 29, 2013)

Rukia is just trolling.


----------



## Chimichangas (Jun 29, 2013)

Arishem said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeBpKXM0xZg[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



jesus christ that kaiju pull out off the Cockpit  one of the pilot of gipsy danger? y supouse is the brother of the main characther


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2013)

amazing trailer though


----------



## Arishem (Jun 29, 2013)

Two spoiler-free screening reviews:
*Spoiler*: __ 





> So just a quick non-spoiler review:
> 
> Its pretty everything the thread has been hoping for and more.
> 
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 





> Pacific Rim Review: Spoiler Free
> 
> Godzilla with robots? The American version of Akira? Pacific Rim has been victim of some of the most ridiculous and outlandish comparisons I've ever heard. And while I don't agree with them in the slightest, there is one thing we all could agree on. Pacific Rim could have turned out really good or really bad! I'm happy to report Pacific Rim is oh so good, in every way imaginable.
> 
> ...


----------



## santanico (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm certainly excited about this movie, gonna see it in IMax


----------



## The Weeknd (Jun 29, 2013)

I simply can't wait either.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 29, 2013)

Attack on Pacific


----------



## Shivers (Jun 29, 2013)

Arishem said:


> Two spoiler-free screening reviews:


When you pare away the enjoyment of the spectacle and focus on their comments about characterisation, script, plot, and so on, it doesn't sound especially good.





> The characters in PR all have different though slightly stereotypical personalities. Even the characters that are there purely for the films comic relief all have depth to them to a certain extent. It works very well. The films main character is a Tad cliche in terms of dialogue and motives but trust me when I say you care about why he does what he does and where the films plot leads him.



This part is especially indicative of what I'm inferring from the reviews. 'The characters are all different' (well, I'd hope so), 'though slightly stereotypical, but they all have depth to them _to a certain extent_'. It points out the least you can expect and vaguely states that it 'works very well'. 

I'm still going to go see it, but I'm shaky.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 29, 2013)

My impression is that the movie is like a much better Independence Day, except without the jingoism and warporn. While Pacific Rim is about mankind's struggle against the kaiju, I like that the movie isn't dragged down by the characters' personal issues (one of many problems in godzilla 98 and transformers), but we do see how the conflict has affected their lives. We didn't get a ton of character development in ID4, however, we knew who the people were and why they did things. That is enough in this kind of flick, imo. You should find this a bit reassuring:





> Drew McWeeny ‏@DrewAtHitFix 14h
> 
> I like how gleefully eccentric "Pacific Rim" is. Say what you will, but that movie is not playing it safe. And it's more fun for it.





> Robbert Blokland ‏@bobbyblok 13h
> 
> @DrewAtHitFix trailer looks Like transformers revisited. Please explain What is so different? #dta





> @bobbyblok I will when I write my full review. The main difference? Human beings drive the jaegers, and the film is about them.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2013)

Yeah.  I'm a big fan of punches thrown in slow motion.


----------



## Arishem (Jun 29, 2013)

Its fists are actually going 400mph.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2013)

The point is that it looks slow.  It fails the eyeball test.


So why does it look slow?  Maybe the 400+ miles per hour is just an arbitrary number chosen by the studio?  The jaeger doesn't throw punches of it's own.  It only does so when given the command by it's drivers.  Maybe the pilots are indecisive?  Maybe there is a lag time between thoughts and actions?  I don't fucking know.  What I do know is that the result looks slow as molasses.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 29, 2013)

Why are there even doubts that this won't be an entertaining movie? Ofcourse it's not going to be a game changer but it'll do it's job which is to entertain. Who cares about character development in a movie about giant robots fighting giant monsters


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2013)

I have doubts because all of the trailers and tv spots have been boring so far.


----------



## Swarmy (Jun 29, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I have doubts because all of the trailers and tv spots have been boring so far.



It may be because they're saving the best parts for the actual movie rather than using them to draw attention through trailers.


----------



## Rukia (Jun 29, 2013)

Studios never use that tactic.  I'm actually expecting to hear that apocalypse speech on a loop at this point.


----------



## Wesley (Jun 29, 2013)

If you're into reading sci-if novels, physics wank is a big part of the enjoyment.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 30, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _New posters & banner_


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 30, 2013)

I love that Kaiju design, going through the wiki



> Otachi is one of the more cunning of the Kaiju, next to Slattern



Interesting if true. Smart Kaiju are always a plus.


----------



## Chimichangas (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## Arishem (Jun 30, 2013)

Some amusing interviews with GDT and the cast
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEhegqv73Rg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MCTDread (Jun 30, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> *Spoiler*: _New posters & banner_



 WHY CANT ISNT THIS MOVIE OUT ALREADY!? I WANNA SEE IT!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 1, 2013)

Rukia said:


> The point is that it looks slow.  It fails the eyeball test.
> 
> 
> So why does it look slow?  Maybe the 400+ miles per hour is just an arbitrary number chosen by the studio?  The jaeger doesn't throw punches of it's own.  It only does so when given the command by it's drivers.  Maybe the pilots are indecisive?  Maybe there is a lag time between thoughts and actions?  I don't fucking know.  What I do know is that the result looks slow as molasses.



Thank you for telling us what you think, my day is now better for it. Please tell me more of your thoughts, they are ever insightful and enjoyable


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 1, 2013)

The female lead's english accent sounds pretty bad

It can disrupt my watching experience to an extent


----------



## Kirito (Jul 1, 2013)

Rukia said:


> The point is that it looks slow.  It fails the eyeball test.
> 
> 
> So why does it look slow?  Maybe the 400+ miles per hour is just an arbitrary number chosen by the studio?  The jaeger doesn't throw punches of it's own.  It only does so when given the command by it's drivers.  Maybe the pilots are indecisive?  Maybe there is a lag time between thoughts and actions?  I don't fucking know.  What I do know is that the result looks slow as molasses.



because you're looking as an observer.

heavyweight boxers have slow punches when you're watching from outside the ring, but get into the ring and even the slowest uppercut will seem like the flash's punches to you.

ontopic: damn i can't wait for this to premiere.


----------



## Chimichangas (Jul 1, 2013)

The Look


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2013)

The goddamn battleship scene again?!


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 1, 2013)

Rukia said:


> The goddamn battleship scene again?!





Looking forward to this movie so much.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2013)

You want them to show everything Rukia. I thought you were sick of being spoiled


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't watch trailers or tv spots anymore.  But I wasn't as strong as I would have like to have been with that decision.  I convinced myself that it was okay to watch trailers and tv spots for projects that I have been following.  Once Wolverine, Elysium, Pacific Rim, etc are out... we will see how strong my commitment is.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 1, 2013)

SWEET FUCKING LORD MARRY ME NOW.


----------



## Uncle Acid (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks awful.


Bye.


----------



## Detective (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Arishem (Jul 1, 2013)

I like this one the best, as it's basically a more majestic and sweeping version of the main theme.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAgf1Po140o[/YOUTUBE]

Here's the kaiju featurette on youtube.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSH506JWC0M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 1, 2013)

Linking directly here the latest clip.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 1, 2013)

> Grae Drake ‏@graedrake 3h
> 
> @AnthonyMoro86 I found #pacificrim satisfying, fun, full of heart, and awe-inspiring. Not perfect, mind you, but damn close.


This is Rotten Tomatoes senior editor, and her opinion matches the meter 76% of the time. I'll be seeing this regardless of the critical consensus, but good reviews plus good word of mouth from audiences can only help Pacific Rim. Next week should be very interesting.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't know why people are worried. Del Toro has never done a bad film. 

As for Box office, should it matter how much it makes or how there are still directors who aren't fucking making sequels or comic book adaptations.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2013)

I'm going to take a laxative the day of the film.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 1, 2013)

Rukia we all know you're gonna love it so just accept it already.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2013)

If I'm wrong, I will admit it.  And I will vanish for a month like I promised.  But I don't expect to be wrong.  Things look really fucking grim right now.  Very little about this film looks promising to me.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 1, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Striker Eureka vs Leatherback_


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2013)

So much for Justice League Dark.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 1, 2013)

Whether or not the movie gets my attention relies entirely on their handling of the characters

If they make the godawful leads die and let Idris Elba's character live then i'd reconsider trolliing this movie.

Doesn't seem like it would happen though


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2013)

What makes you think his character is any good?  He wasn't good in Prometheus.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 1, 2013)

Rukia said:


> What makes you think his character is any good?  He wasn't good in Prometheus.



[YOUTUBE]cTV7eZIINs4[/YOUTUBE]

Dat Elba

He should have bashed his head in. All the way. That white guy is crossed the fuckin' line!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 1, 2013)

Don't know man.  The only thing I have liked so far was the Pacific Rim trailer with Attack on Titan music.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 1, 2013)

I love all the personality the art team gave the kaiju.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 1, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> Whether or not the movie gets my attention relies entirely on their handling of the characters
> 
> If they make the godawful leads die and let Idris Elba's character live then i'd reconsider trolliing this movie.
> 
> Doesn't seem like it would happen though



Charlie is an amazing actor...so no.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 2, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Don't know man.  The only thing I have liked so far was the Pacific Rim trailer with Attack on Titan music.



The person who posted that was pretty awesome. Dude just knows what's up. :amazed

He should get repped.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 2, 2013)

>movie about giant robots vs. monsters
>quality wholly dependent on human characters


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 2, 2013)

None of the characters so far have impressed me beyond Idris Elba's so if the script really focuses on the characters then the picture is fucked.

This movie is looking grimmer with every passing second. This movie will flop hard. Maybe because it's not good, maybe because the public isn't ready yet.

I've warned you.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 2, 2013)

Stunna said:


> >movie about giant robots vs. monsters
> >quality wholly dependent on human characters



^this
some people really need to get their priorities straight



TylerDurden said:


> None of the characters so far have impressed me beyond Idris Elba's so if the script really focuses on the characters then the picture is fucked.
> 
> This movie is looking grimmer with every passing second. This movie will flop hard. Maybe because it's not good, maybe because the public isn't ready yet.
> 
> I've warned you.



maybe this is simply not the right kind of movie for you. 

As much as I love character depth and a well written story I honestly don't give a darn about any of those as long as I get a story interesting enough to keep me awake between the fights I am totally satisfied


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 2, 2013)

Mobile Zeta Gundam is one of my favourite series ever....

But this movie just doesn't seem right

The only mecha stuff i'm trusting right now is just Gundam Unicorn and Code Geass OVA. Period.


----------



## Harbour (Jul 2, 2013)

Still dont care about the troll-attack from variety. I rely on my own eyes and the reviews from those, who watch the film. Reviews are positive at all. Visually movie looks much more heavy and brutal than plastic-style Transformers (though i like them too). And it looks great. Guillermo always create the great worlds and mythologies in own style, so i dont worry about the "soul" of the movie. The acting look like the weakest point of this film, according to the reviews. But this is the movie about Mechs and Kaiju, so who cares about acting. At least here will be not annoying characters like Sam Witwicky and his girlfriends/friends. There will be brutal mens like Idris Elba. That what this heavy movie needs. 
*So im sure that i wont be disappointed by quality of the movie. But i will be disappointed if the movie fail at the box office* only because some strange people read the variety or youtube kid's comments like "Its a crap because its looks like power Rangers" and dont watch the movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2013)

> None of the characters so far have impressed me



Maybe that's because idk you haven't seen the film yet??? You can say not interested you but impress you. That's a really stupid thing to say.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 2, 2013)

It can't be worse than Man of Steel.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 2, 2013)

Haven't been keeping up with this for a while now. What's with the skepticism? Did something happen or just trolls?


----------



## Shivers (Jul 2, 2013)

Stunna said:


> >movie about giant robots vs. monsters
> >quality wholly dependent on human characters


It's always dependent on that.

The entertainment value isn't, sure, but the quality definitely is.


----------



## Harbour (Jul 2, 2013)

> Haven't been keeping up with this for a while now. What's with the skepticism? Did something happen or just trolls?


1)There are no reasons for skeptecism about the quality of the upcoming film. The reviews from people watching the film almost totally positive. So this is just trolls.
2)There is a reason for sceptism about the box office. Early tracking show that average people more interested in watching the Growns Up 2 than Pacific Rim.
3)But it was one weeks ago and was spending only 30% of marketing budget, so other 70% spend during this two weeks before the release. So, there is still a good chances to get good box office.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 2, 2013)

I see. 

What, Grown Ups 2? Really?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2013)

It was a few media outlets who love to talk trash. Mind you alot of them are paid by rival studios to write up such garbage. Their tracking is fine for a new franchise.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Arishem (Jul 2, 2013)

Perlman is 


αshɘs said:


> I see.
> 
> What, Grown Ups 2? Really?




I know, it's just a single online poll, but those numbers are hilarious.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 2, 2013)

Shivers said:


> It's always dependent on that.
> 
> The entertainment value isn't, sure, but the quality definitely is.



When you see the name Guillermo Del Toro in a movie title then you know that THAT IS some Quality shit!

So, even if its not the next Lawrence of Arabia or Avatar, then at least it will be a feast of eye candy with beautiful detail, cinematography and art value.

Your 10$ ticket will be very well spent.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2013)

For all the shitty remakes and sequels, you'd think a quality director like Del Toro making something original would be good, apparently not


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 2, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> For all the shitty remakes and sequels, you'd think a quality director like Del Toro making something original would be good, apparently not



I don't see how anybody listening to asinine K-Pop can enjoy true delicacies such as Pacific Rim.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2013)

> I don't see how anybody listening to asinine K-Pop can enjoy true delicacies such as Pacific Rim.



Lol.

10char


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2013)

Why do you still seem so hopeful Ennoea?  You have been here long enough to know that I am rarely wrong about this kind of thing.

How many fucking warnings do you need?!


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2013)

Rukia you know I'm a hater but this does look good. Infact I've already booked my tickets for the first Friday showing, which I rarely do. I have high hopes on this.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]C5fyl7AzU68[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 2, 2013)

A new trailer is out.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2013)

Whimsy said:


> It can't be worse than Man of Steel.



It can be and it will be.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 2, 2013)

Man of Steel wasn't even bad 

It shits on everything out this year.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2013)

No.  Fast and the Furious 6 does.  Man of Steel was very average.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm going to regret this but World War Z so far is the best summer movie


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 2, 2013)

Just shows how great this year has been that we're touting Fast 6 as the best film of the summer.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 2, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Just shows how great this year has been that we're touting Fast 6 as the best film of the summer.


No kidding.


----------



## platinumtree (Jul 2, 2013)

Kaiju can suck it, this sounds promising!


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 2, 2013)

Dem new trailers


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 2, 2013)

Hopefully this movie going to be good. Trailers look good.


----------



## dream (Jul 2, 2013)

Arishem said:


> [YOUTUBE]C5fyl7AzU68[/YOUTUBE]



Just a bit over a week more and I'll get to experience the awesome that is this movie.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 3, 2013)

People are actually estimating that Grown Ups 2 will overwhelm this movie. I say this movie is taking first place for at least two weeks.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2013)

Nope.  Grownups 2 will.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 3, 2013)

I might cry if that happens.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 3, 2013)

Grownups 2 is tracking a lot better.  I have seen the Grownups 2 trailer in crowded theaters multiple times.  The crowds loved it.  My hair stylist started talking about films last weekend.  She mentioned Grownups 2 as the movie she is most excited about.

Grownups 2 will open to at least 50 million.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 3, 2013)

^ SO FUNNY.

YOU'RE SO FUNNY TODAI BIC BOI.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 3, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Grownups 2 is tracking a lot better.  I have seen the Grownups 2 trailer in crowded theaters multiple times.  The crowds loved it.  My hair stylist started talking about films last weekend.  She mentioned Grownups 2 as the movie she is most excited about.
> 
> Grownups 2 will open to at least 50 million.



She obviously never seen Shaq acting.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 4, 2013)

Apocalypse...cancelled?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 4, 2013)

Man, don't nobody care about Kanye West's film opinions.


----------



## dream (Jul 4, 2013)

Meh, don't even know about Kayne's usual film opinions to even care.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm personally not a fan, but I'm hoping the millions of impressionable fans/haters/whatever following his page watch it just because. There's no bad publicity asides from bad reviews and toxic word of mouth for a film like this.


----------



## dream (Jul 4, 2013)

Arishem said:


> I'm personally not a fan, but I'm hoping the millions of impressionable fans/haters/whatever following his page watch it just because. There's no bad publicity asides from bad reviews and toxic word of mouth for a film like this.



In that regard it is certainly a pretty good boon for Pacific Rim and one that I hope helps it be a commercial success.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 4, 2013)

It's heartening to see all the critics, screening viewers, and celebs telling people to watch the movie. People who've seen the film want it to do well. Whatever flaws it may have, Pacific Rim seems to have the wow factor and the heart people have been waiting for. We'll know soon enough, but I want that unconventional sequel and triple A videogame GDT has been musing about.


----------



## Muk (Jul 4, 2013)

i wanna see the the-game-station commercial
there are so many behind the scene clips of it but not the actual clip yet


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 4, 2013)

Just a few more weeks.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 4, 2013)

> "@EmWatson: Guillermo's new film is out soon. Beautiful special effects, huge scope, BIG battles. Wish I could fight like Mako. #pacificRim #july12th"


I'm interested to see who else will voice their support, and what the ultimate effect of these tweets is going to be on opening day.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 4, 2013)

New TV Spots:


----------



## synthax (Jul 4, 2013)

*The Good*: The main characters, the acting performances of Idris Elba, Charlie Day, Burn Gorman, and Rinko Kikuchi, the visual effects, the cinematography, the Kaijus, the Jaegers, the good bits of clever humor, the lack of convolution, most of the character interplay, the score by Ramin Djawadi (Zimmer would have been too heavy for this kind of thing) and best of all, the action.

*The Bad: *Some off base cheesy dialogue here and there and it would have been nice to see a little more from the two supporting class Jaegers.

*The Ugly: *Nothing! Not even the Kaijus…well okay they’re ugly, but they’re the cool kind of ugly, not the SMH kind.

Overall: 9.4/10


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 5, 2013)

2001 and Jurassic Park!

So much hype... :amazed


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2013)

synthax said:


> the acting performances of Idris Elba


     .


----------



## Slice (Jul 5, 2013)

Rukia said:


> .



You try cancelling an entire apocalypse, that takes some serious skills.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 5, 2013)

Elba's character'd better survive till the end of the movie.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2013)

Lol 2001. Kojima gone mad.


----------



## crazymtf (Jul 5, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> None of the characters so far have impressed me beyond Idris Elba's so if the script really focuses on the characters then the picture is fucked.
> 
> This movie is looking grimmer with every passing second. This movie will flop hard. Maybe because it's not good, maybe because the public isn't ready yet.
> 
> I've warned you.



There's no reviews yet, why don't you wait? 

Also that movie you have in avt/sig seems to be very mixed opinions, alot at the festival thought it sucked. So be wary about that one, it isn't Driver. Though I thought that was overrated as well.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 5, 2013)

Drive was mediocre because the plot was garbage.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 5, 2013)

Neil Gaiman, Emma Watson, Kanye West, Hideo Kojima and who else have endorsed this movie?


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6XJxC6lXV8[/YOUTUBE]

Here's an early review


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 5, 2013)

I haven't watched any of the TV spots.

I resist well.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 5, 2013)

17????  The studio is fucking desperate!


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 5, 2013)

WB being paranoid as usual


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 5, 2013)

Arishem said:


> I'm interested to see who else will voice their support, and what the ultimate effect of these tweets is going to be on opening day.



So that's how you advertise to the kids who said fuck cable tv.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 5, 2013)

Edgar Wright saw it as well.



[YOUTUBE]V4gCOHS5K-4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]6vii5wpspGE[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]wTyqmlIWoxY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 5, 2013)

Way too many tv spots. Glad I haven't seen one of them.


----------



## dream (Jul 5, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Way too many tv spots. Glad I haven't seen one of them.



The more tv spots the better in my opinion.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 5, 2013)

20 TV spots? I guess the rumors of Grown Ups 2 killing this movie are getting to them


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 5, 2013)

Those are some fake ass chicks.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jul 6, 2013)

Whats Charlie-sama doing in the movie ?


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 6, 2013)

They should have made Idris Elba the lead in the movie. Charlie Hunnam looks bland as fuck.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2013)

Idris is turning in a dull performance himself.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 6, 2013)

I'd like a whole battle dedicated to Elba's character only. He deserves the spotlight. He dumped Tarantino for this movie.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 6, 2013)

I hope Elba gets treated the same way as Samuel L. Jackson in Deep Blue Sea.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 6, 2013)

Adam Sandler's butt is about to be raped.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 6, 2013)

rukia, stfu


----------



## Arishem (Jul 6, 2013)

Village Voice gave Pacific Rim 80/100
*Spoiler*: _other VV summer movie scores_ 



Star Trek Into Darkness a 70/100 
Furious 6 70/100
Monsters University 60/100
Despicable Me 2 80/100
Now You See Me 60/100
Great Gatsby 70/100 



Also, the hubbub from critics and screening audiences is that this movie should get Idris the leading role he so rightfully deserves.


----------



## teddy (Jul 6, 2013)

Can't wait till this shit is out

hype. as. fuck


----------



## Wesley (Jul 6, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I hope Elba gets treated the same way as Samuel L. Jackson in Deep Blue Sea.



He wasn't in that movie?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 6, 2013)

GET HYPE NOW.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 6, 2013)

Arishem said:


> Also, the hubbub from critics and screening audiences is that this movie should get Idris the leading role he so rightfully deserves.



..


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 6, 2013)

Stunna said:


> rukia, stfu


​


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 6, 2013)

Has anyone read the comic yet?


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 6, 2013)

This probably would've been his moveset. Or at least something similar to it.


> When the first trailer came out for Pacific Rim, I can not say I was impressed. To me, it looked just about as enjoyable as a Michael Bay Transformers movie. You know, the kind that are nothing special but are still a lot dumb fun with big explosions and a special effects budget the size of a Gundam’s mechanized erection. Needless to say, I wasn’t expecting it to be the life-changing film that it is.
> 
> Pacific Rim is half summer blockbuster of epic proportions, half comeback story, and all awesome. It’s to mechs as Jurassic Park was to dinosaurs. There has always been films with giant robots in them, but there has never been a breakout film that truly shatters what you thought was possible with a concept you’ve always known and loved. That’s what Pacific Rim does. It shatters your childhood and rebuilds it in front of you, bigger, faster, and stronger. Leaving the theater, you will feel moved by the film and compelled to see it as many times as your wallet will allow. Pacific Rim isn’t a movie that gets old, but a movie that will only get better every time you watch it.
> 
> To call Pacific Rim a “love letter” to fans of mechs, monsters, and all things awesome is a complete understatement. It’s truly everything great about your childhood in one film. Pacific Rim managed to show me that you don’t outgrow your childhood; your childhood grows up alongside you. If you didn’t have a childhood filled with mechs, monsters, and an imagination that knew no bounds, Guillermo del Toro’s Pacific


Rim will welcome you with open arms and make you feel like a little kid again.


----------



## The World (Jul 6, 2013)

Rim will rim me in the quality


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 6, 2013)

I got a free poster of Gipsy Danger from SuperCon. I am so stoked to see this film man.


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2013)

Hyped as fuck for this Friday, you glorious motherfuckers.

Hyped as fuck.

God Damn.

Anticipation is killing me.

07/12/13.

Day One Viewing.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm still having trouble processing the fact that this movie is comin' out in Japan in August.

WB's really fond of screwing the country


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 7, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> I'm still having trouble processing the fact that this movie is comin' out in Japan in August.
> 
> WB's really fond of screwing the country



That'll teach 'em for Pearl Harbour.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 7, 2013)

I heard that this is Prometheus part 2??


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 7, 2013)

This doesn't give Lindelof flop teas.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2013)

Coming out in Japan in August is a fucking joke.  They should have gotten this first.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm sure the japanese are also pissed off by this ill-treatment. They're probably hopin' for the movie to bomb for this disrespect.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 7, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> ​



RUKKKKKIAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2013)

The reason they release later in Japan is because they can. They're really hard on piracy there unlike China and Korea.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 7, 2013)

TittyNipple.  Annie is by far the best Attack on Titan character.  Good work.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 7, 2013)

Mhm, thanks.


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2013)

:33

Imagine if he gets the rights to a future game.

Also, I am dreaming of one day seeing a Pacific Rim inspired live action of Zone of the Enders....


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 7, 2013)

Which will never happen like ZOE3, now if it were Metal Gear....


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2013)

New set is ready for cancelling the apocalypse.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 7, 2013)

Love these two
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVmxyWmwjM0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2013)

Posted in another thread but some cool names for the Jaeger's:



> *Mark-1*
> 
> Brawler Yukon
> Cherno Alpha
> ...





Also, if anyone wants to use my sig, feel free. Same type of collaboration as the Man of Steel sets, would be awesome as fuck before the Pacific Rim premiere.

Save it as a .png file, in order to have the transparent part of the background be applicable.



*P.S:* 

Like a Friendly Canadian Boss.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 7, 2013)

Polar Yukon would have been a good name too.

Ah who am I kidding, Brawler Grizzly.


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Polar Yukon would have been a good name too.
> 
> Ah who am I kidding, Brawler Grizzly.



OMG, Brawler Grizzly.



I just regrew a beard on top of my current one just hearing that name.

Witchcraft.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 7, 2013)

Trying to be as Canadian as can be lol.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 7, 2013)

Brawler Yukon is the best Gundam reference ever.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ZGuRYnWMnPM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Jul 7, 2013)

Do any of you guys have or read the book "Pacific Rim: Man, Machines & Monsters"?


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 7, 2013)

Need to see this.


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm only watching this for Idris Elba.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 7, 2013)

ThePseudo said:


> I'm only watching this for Idris Elba.



Heard he had a great performance.


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2013)

Why can I not master the art of time travel yet!?

It needs to be Friday, like now.

More efforts must be made to master space and time on my part.


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2013)

Also, anyone wanting to use my sig, use the following format. Preet was being a shit, and only singled out myself for size limits while 9999289379279 others go by unchecked.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 7, 2013)

Detective said:


> Also, anyone wanting to use my sig, use the following format. Preet was being a shit, and only singled out myself for size limits while 9999289379279 others go by unchecked.



I got it too dw.


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> I got it too dw.



You basically can't have any other stuff in your sig if you are gonna use it, because 500 Height is the max. I asked that son of a bottom dwelling sea creature why I was singled out, and by proxy you as well, and this was the response:



> Detective said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is like discrimination for being handsome in real life.


----------



## dream (Jul 7, 2013)

> Preet was being a shit, and only singled out myself for size limits while *9999289379279 others* go by unchecked.



NF doesn't even have that many members.  

Anyways, can't wait for this Friday.  Pacific Rim is going to be the second movie that I'll be watching at Lincoln Square 13's god tier IMAX screen. 

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2013)

Dream said:


> NF doesn't even have that many members.



That's not what your mother said.


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## Ennoea (Jul 7, 2013)

Pacific Rim is about to rim the World.


----------



## Detective (Jul 7, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Pacific Rim is about to rim the World.



Quoting for WTF factor.

What the Fuck, Enno!?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]hQAQxQop6Io[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 8, 2013)

If Grown Ups 2 beats this movie in the box office I will lose faith in humanity.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 8, 2013)

How much did the Twilight movies make?Let that sink in.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 8, 2013)

official reviews are going up, but this is the most convincing so far


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 8, 2013)

that GLaDoS voice  



Del Toro is a God among mortals


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 8, 2013)

That Resistance trailer did nothing for me. And they keep pimping that crappy speech!!

Guillermo Del Toro is not God.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 8, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> And they keep pimping that crappy speech!!


Holy shit.  Seriously?  That's a bad sign man.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 8, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> official reviews are going up, but this is the most convincing so far



_The quirk hits at the right moments to break up the action, without dragging on or undermining the tone: socially awkward scientists scheming, but no 30 minute Transformers hacker interlude. *It knows when to engage and when to reload. Emotional bonds are presented matter-of-factly and not exploited in a slow motion instrumental crescendo or silent staring contest,* because no one has time for that: Godzilla needs to be punched in the face right fucking now or the world ends._

...

_It wastes no time, *no 90 minutes of Krypton and Kansas and brooding or high school and breaking basketball backboards. This is the equivalent of Fast Pacific Rim Five: Shit Just Got Real, where the origin movie is long gone and all that matters now is a rousing spectacle,* just without that origin movie ever having existed. It doesn't pull any punches or feel like a carefully planned *attempt at creating a franchise by spreading out the potential narrative and amounting to a "this is just the beginning, and you already need to start getting hyped for two years from now."* Pacific Rim's the full load being blown in your face all in one shot and not worrying about the consequences._


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 8, 2013)

Is the review implying a possible sequel in 2 years or so?does ending leave a sequel hook?Would love that if this movie does well.


----------



## dream (Jul 8, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Holy shit.  Seriously?  That's a bad sign man.



How is that a bad sign?  That speech's beauty is off the charts.  Centuries from now people will be quoting it for being a rousing speech that uplifts the spirits of those facing monsters.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 8, 2013)

Here's the script writer, Travis Beacham, explaining his ideas behind Idris' speech





> So important. It goes back to the line ?We?re canceling the apocalypse,? which sounds like a stereotypically badass line, but I wasn?t trying to write a macho line. I was thinking about everyone talking about the 2012 predictions and the financial crisis and all that stuff, and I think we as a culture have an almost fetishistic resignation to the end times. It?s almost like we?re looking forward to saying ?I told you so.? I always found that unappealing, and I wanted this movie to be about no, we say when it?s over. We?re people. We can change the world. We get to say when we?re done. That?s what I wanted the movie to be about - not any one country or one flag, just all people coming together. Coming together and saying, ?We?re going to do something about this. And if it?s crazy? To hell with it, we?ve accomplished crazy things before.?


According to early screeners, the speech in context is more emotional than the rousing generic bombast it comes off as in the trailers.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 8, 2013)

yo, Neil Gaiman liked this too


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 8, 2013)

Interesting Arishem but it's still badass, nice that there is meaning to it instead of being a shallow line.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 8, 2013)

I think we can apply that line of thought to the whole movie.





			
				Guillermo del Toro said:
			
		

> ?I carefully avoided the car commercial aesthetics or the army recruitment video aesthetics. I avoided making a movie about an army with ranks. I avoided making any kind of message that says war is good. We have enough firepower in the world. I was very careful how I built the movie.
> One of the other things I decided was that I wanted a female lead (Babel?s Rinko Kikuchi) who has the equal force as the male leads. She?s not going to be a sex kitten, she?s not going to come out in cutoff shorts and a tank top, and it?s going to be a real earnestly drawn character. One of the decisions we made as we went along in the process of the movie was, let?s not have a love story. Let?s have a story about two people?
> 
> I have been offered movies that have huge budgets that have war at its centre and I said, ?I don?t do that.? I have two daughters and I wanted to make this movie for kids. It?s my lightest movie and yet it?s one of the most precise, adult exercises in world design I?ve ever made. It has the craft of a 48-year-old (del Toro?s age) and the heart of a 12-year-old.
> ...


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 8, 2013)

I like the reasoning provided for Elba's character.

[YOUTUBE]dZDv2eRmeH0[/YOUTUBE]

I could swear the background music for the first one was also used for some of Iron Man 3's TV Spots...


----------



## dream (Jul 8, 2013)

> One of the decisions we made as we went along in the process of the movie was, let’s not have a love story.



Fuck you Del Toro.  I wanted my romance fix as well from this movie.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 8, 2013)

RT loved this movie


----------



## Arishem (Jul 8, 2013)

Best use of critic quotes ever
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7e5exHcA5I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 8, 2013)

Who is RT?


----------



## dream (Jul 8, 2013)

Arishem said:


> Best use of critic quotes ever
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7e5exHcA5I[/YOUTUBE]



The best use of critic quotes is not even using them but this is a close second.


----------



## santanico (Jul 8, 2013)

Dream said:


> Fuck you Del Toro.  I wanted my romance fix as well from this movie.



thank goodness they said to hell with that shit


----------



## dream (Jul 8, 2013)

starr said:


> thank goodness they said to hell with that shit



The movie lost something that could have elevated it from greatness to god tier awesomeness.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 8, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Who is RT?



Rotten Tomatoes.


----------



## Fiona (Jul 8, 2013)

Dream said:


> The movie lost something that could have elevated it from greatness to god tier awesomeness.



I agree, if they handled it well that would have put it on a whole other level.


----------



## dream (Jul 8, 2013)

Rukia said:


> That's crappy.



Wanting to have good romance in something is never crappy.


----------



## The World (Jul 8, 2013)

Detective said:


> Hyped as fuck for this Friday, you glorious motherfuckers.
> 
> Hyped as fuck.
> 
> ...



Day One Rimming


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 8, 2013)

Prepare to be Rimmed.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 8, 2013)

Eno working double time to get that check


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 9, 2013)

81
Average Rating: 7.8/10
Reviews Counted: 32
Fresh: 26 | Rotten: 6


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 9, 2013)

_Comparing Pacific Rim to Transformers is like comparing Jurassic Park to Theodore Rex..._


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2013)

Americans. Everything robots now means it's Transformers. Embarrassing.


----------



## Vault (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm out for this one lads.


----------



## dream (Jul 9, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Americans. Everything robots now means it's Transformers. Embarrassing.



Nothing wrong with that, everyone does similar things.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 9, 2013)

Vault said:


> I'm out for this one lads.


what happened


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 9, 2013)

lol 82 percent at RT right now and RT is notorious for hating on movies like this. Man am I hyped for this.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 9, 2013)

> I'm out for this one lads.



Don't make me come to London vault, you have no choice, you're in till death


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 9, 2013)

Dream said:


> Nothing wrong with that, everyone does similar things.



Except

1. Giant robots existed in film and tv before the Transformers movies
2. They existed even before the original Transformers cartoons
3. The robots don't transform and they have pilots in them
4. They're fighting giant monsters not other giant robots
5. They're not alien robots

Pacific Rim is not like Transformers, Evangelion or like some have called it Ironman.

Ignoring the fact that none of those invented giant robots vs giant monsters or people piloting machines.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 9, 2013)

85% on Rotten Tomatoes!


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 9, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Except
> 
> 1. Giant robots existed in film and tv before the Transformers movies
> 2. They existed even before the original Transformers cartoons
> ...



Most viewers don't think this deeply before going to a movie  What they know is only from the trailers they see before another movie and the posters all around the cinema. Looking at those almost all people (here at least) think that it'll be something like Transformers or Battleships, if they showed only the kaiju on those they might have thought of Godzilla instead


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Stunna (Jul 9, 2013)

My theater's only offering this midnight in 3D.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2013)

Vault said:


> I'm out for this one lads.


You disloyal sunnuvabitch.  A lot of people in here supported you when you were hyping Man of Steel.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 9, 2013)

I could watch this movie now if i want.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 9, 2013)

Really looking forward to this.  Don't know to do the Thursday midnight screening or Fridays though.  Plus, if I really enjoy what I see, I'll be doing the early pre-order for the DVD/Blu Ray release for this film.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 9, 2013)

I hear the male lead turns in a miserable performance.  The rest of the cast apparently does a decent job.


----------



## santanico (Jul 9, 2013)

Dream said:


> Wanting to have good romance in something is never crappy.



let's agree to disagree


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 9, 2013)

Looking forward to this. Please let this be good


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 9, 2013)

the media has been saying for 1-2 weeks that pacific rim is gonna bomb, even b4 lone ranger bombed.  i don't get what they are basing that on, i'm bound to give it good word of mouth.

fucking del toro, elba, mechs, sick monsters in imax 3d, what the problem is?

i thought the media killed after earth way b4 it came out


----------



## Gabe (Jul 9, 2013)

I want to see this movie. To bad I'm broke for a while


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 10, 2013)

> the media has been saying for 1-2 weeks that pacific rim is gonna bomb, even b4 lone ranger bombed. i don't get what they are basing that on, i'm bound to give it good word of mouth.



Lone Ranger bombed because the reviews were poor and the film looked terrible.

After Earth is a Shamalama film.

The Pacific Rim failure was started by Hollywood Reporter and then the other vultures jumped on it. Some reporters love to see big films fail, and sometimes they even become self fulfilling prophecies. It seems like some idiots fell for it. Should have known it, some idiots believe everything the media tells them.


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2013)

I still remember all the reporters who said that Avatar was going to be a colossal bomb.  Their shame must have been titanic once it became the highest grossing film of all time.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 10, 2013)

Stunna said:


> My theater's only offering this midnight in 3D.



I am getting tickets, and I will be going even if its by myself! 
You have to check it out on IMAX, YEAAAAAHH!


----------



## Rivers (Jul 10, 2013)

Striker Eureka FTW!!

Im sure the theater will be cheering once the Australian Jager gets on the scene. I hope it goes out like a badass.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 10, 2013)

Avatar I can understand because the cost of production was around $400 million. But really Cameron is God Tier undefeated Final Boss.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 10, 2013)

84%
7.8 rating


----------



## Princess Ivy (Jul 10, 2013)

It has an 84% approval on Rotten Tomatoes~!
I'm am soooo looking forward to this film tomorrow 

I guess this will be the film of the year~


----------



## Arishem (Jul 10, 2013)

MGS artist does the Pacific Rim poster for JapanI hope their collaboration goes beyond this if everything goes well.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 10, 2013)

The theatre is just 200 metres away from my house.

And it's got Pacific Rim playing in half an hour


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 10, 2013)

Local Imax isn't playing it. Stuck watching it at fucking Cineworld then. I hate that fucking place


----------



## Parallax (Jul 10, 2013)

that is a dope Shinkawa piece Arishem


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2013)

#hipsternamedropping


----------



## Parallax (Jul 10, 2013)

I'm sorry I know the artist of my favorite video game series :|

fuck you stunna


----------



## The World (Jul 10, 2013)

that is a dope Shinkawa piece Arishem


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2013)

#subhueynamedropping


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 10, 2013)

whoa

I'd drop money for that.


----------



## Vault (Jul 10, 2013)

Stunna said:


> #hipsternamedropping



One of the most recognisable games in history not to mention the distinctive art. Hardly hipster knowing the name.


----------



## The World (Jul 10, 2013)

Stunna trying to box above his weight class

not surprising


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2013)

Call me Balboa.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 10, 2013)

Some casuals gave their opinion on Pacific Rim





> Manga and anime pioneer Go Nagai (Mazinger Z, Devilman, Cutey Honey) said, "I was overwhelmed by the intense kaijū vs. giant robot action. It was fun!" Evangelion character designer Yoshiyuki Sadamoto compared the film to a huge, satisfying feast with the best prime cuts from Japanese tokusatsu (special-effects) and anime works.
> 
> Game designer Fumito Ueda (Ico, Shadow of the Colossus) remarked that Japanese tokusatsu films burned an indelible mark on his impressionable mind when he saw them as a child. Years later, he said that this film has battle scenes that surpass those images etched into his nostalgic memories.


----------



## teddy (Jul 10, 2013)

Go nagai and fumito's approval pretty much does it for me.

i _need_ to see this movie


----------



## The World (Jul 10, 2013)

casuals


----------



## Gabe (Jul 10, 2013)

Never been to an IMAX theater since the closes one is a few hours away. So does it make a big difference watching a movie there?


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 10, 2013)

> Game designer Fumito Ueda



My Hero. Senpai I'm joining you in the Sun later on this week.


----------



## The World (Jul 10, 2013)

If glorious Ueda is impressed 

I'm impressed


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2013)

I don't know, guys. Yasha said the plot was kinda weak.


----------



## Vault (Jul 10, 2013)

Monsters invaded our planet. What plot do you want from that? The humans and Kaiju holding peace talks and summits?


----------



## teddy (Jul 10, 2013)

They built jaegers explicitly with the intent of having tea with the kaiju


confirmed canon by an anonymous source


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 10, 2013)

Stunna probably wants the Monsters to talk about the Force being with them.


----------



## Arishem (Jul 10, 2013)

I think the film is diminished by the lack of a joe sixpack character and his whiny malnourished family, who would cower uselessly during battles, providing a grounded personal perspective to the otherwise inhuman scale of events.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2013)

I think I'm the best troll in the theater.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 10, 2013)

That would be terrible Enno


----------



## The World (Jul 10, 2013)

This movie will be so good I expect a sequel 

robots fighting Kaijuu

in space 

#noforcesorrystunna


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 10, 2013)

tom cruise giving somber downward looking stares reflecting on his failure to protect his family the best he could would make this movie a 9/10.

i haven't seen it yet btw


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Never been to an IMAX theater since the closes one is a few hours away. So does it make a big difference watching a movie there?



It does if you are watching a movie at a "true" IMAX screen.  Most new IMAX screens are only a bit larger than regular theater screens.  It isn't worth paying the extra price for IMAX for those screens.  If the IMAX you are going to has a "true" IMAX screen then it's worth paying extra and driving a while to go to such a theater or at least it is for a good movie.  I'll be going to the Lincoln Square 13 IMAX screen which is one of the few "true" IMAX screens near my area. 



Call that IMAX theater and ask them what the screen size is for the biggest one.


----------



## The World (Jul 10, 2013)

97 feet jeez 

I would think the Kaijuu were coming at me for real


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 10, 2013)

take a day off from work/school, goto the showing when there aren't a bunch of punk asses in the theater, enjoy the movie


----------



## dream (Jul 10, 2013)

The World said:


> 97 feet jeez
> 
> I would think the Kaijuu were coming at me for real



It's going to be one heck of an experience.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 10, 2013)

Arishem said:


> I think the film is diminished by the lack of a joe sixpack character and his whiny malnourished family, who would cower uselessly during battles, providing a grounded personal perspective to the otherwise inhuman scale of events.



Don't forget a good looking woman who barely knows him that is swooning over him.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 10, 2013)

I hope they kill off the main character halfway so Elba can take the lead.

He has the best character of the movie


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2013)

Elba is terrible.  I hope this setback knocks him out of films.  He should stick to television where he belongs.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2013)

If he's terrible why do you want him anywhere


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2013)

Come now Stunna.  I'm not cruel.  I don't want to completely take away the man's livelihood.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 10, 2013)

Oh, that's nice. You're wrong anyway tho


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2013)

In before someone accuses me of a black-on-black crime.


----------



## The World (Jul 10, 2013)

Rukia is secretly racist and keeps a white hoodie in his backpocket


----------



## Njaa (Jul 10, 2013)

Been looking forward to watching this movie for a while. Only decision left is IMAX 2D or 3D.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 10, 2013)

I wish it were available in regular IMAX 2D here.  If I want to see it on IMAX.  I have to see it in IMAX 3D.  And there is no way I am doing that.


----------



## Barragar (Jul 10, 2013)

Dat glorious Yoji Shinkawa art.

It just reminded me that no ZOE3


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jul 11, 2013)

Is the film good?


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 11, 2013)

seen it. movie is sooooo badass. the battles, the Jaeger's, the Kaiju's, holy shit. I wished the movie was longer just so I can see more Jaeger vs. Kaiju action.

*Spoiler*: __ 



especially the final battle with the category five Kaiju who survived a fucking nuke blowing up on it's face! fucking badass.


 
as for the characters, they were cool, the two scientists were kinda annoying.


----------



## Rivers (Jul 11, 2013)

How were the Aussie accents? I heard they could have been much better.

As for the plot, is it better or worse than Transformers, GI Joe, Avatar etc. ?

You can post your opinions in spoilers.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 11, 2013)

Rivers said:


> How were the Aussie accents? I heard they could have been much better.
> 
> As for the plot, is it better or worse than Transformers, GI Joe, Avatar etc. ?
> 
> You can post your opinions in spoilers.


yeah, the two Aussie characters you can tell weren't Aussie actors, it definitely could have been better. same for the Russian girl, but she didn't get that many lines anyhow and the other Russian pilot didn't even talk. 

the plot is good. better than those movies you named for sure.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 11, 2013)

Movie was aight. I gave it a B-

The 3d actually wasn't that bad guys. Considering it's post-converted.

The humor was a friggin' put-off though. I never thought i would see the day Charlie Day became unfunny.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 11, 2013)

Movie is almost out in my country, can't wait!


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 11, 2013)

Growns Ups 2 0% on Rotten Tomatoes with 11 reviews so far.


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> Growns Ups 2 0% on Rotten Tomatoes with 11 reviews so far.



Was that the movie that people were claiming would be more successful than Pacific Rim?


----------



## Vault (Jul 11, 2013)

Rotten tomatoes is increasingly being used as a gauge of quality and how much a film is going to make.  Pathetic


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 11, 2013)

I give Pacific Rim a 80-90 million opening. Despicable is still expected to be strong but other than that it appears the movie won't have competition.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 11, 2013)

Looks like a good start



> *'Pacific Rim' Dominates Fandango*
> 
> Pacific Rim looks poised to defy the weak tracking numbers that indicated it would open to $25 million. The sci-fi flick is surging just in time for its release thanks in large to part enthusiastic reviews. The Warner Bros. release currently boasts a 76 percent approval rating on Rotten Tomatoes.
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2013)

Vault said:


> Rotten tomatoes is increasingly being used as a gauge of quality and how much a film is going to make.  Pathetic



While RT is no indicator of how well a movie will do financially it will affect people's decisions to watch a movie so it can be counted as a factor, however unreliable it may be, in how well a movie might do.  A rating this bad isn't gong to do the movie any favors.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 11, 2013)

Vault said:


> Rotten tomatoes is increasingly being used as a gauge of quality and how much a film is going to make.  Pathetic



yeah, just like with games and metacritic


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2013)

Rotten Tomatoes is stupid.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Perverted King (Jul 11, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> Rotten Tomatoes is stupid.



Not more stupid than Grown Ups.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm not gonna expect a strong opening but this will have legs. And it has the whole international market to itself in July.

But that all depends on the word-of-mouth though. The media probably will keep pulling shit on this movie so here's hoping the oral marketing is strong enough.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 11, 2013)

armchair critics hating on professional critics.....what else is new?



			
				vault said:
			
		

> "Rotten tomatoes is increasingly being used as a gauge of quality and *how much a film is going to make*"



lolwut?


----------



## Vault (Jul 11, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> armchair critics hating on professional critics.....what else is new?
> 
> 
> 
> lolwut?



 

What's transformers rating on RT? Then tell me how much it made at the box office? Shut up then


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2013)

Vault going in.


----------



## Harbour (Jul 11, 2013)

Watched it.
8/10.
The action in Hong-Kong easily the best action scene of last many years. Transformers, Avengers, other comic-movies looks really poorly after this film. The cgi, the camera moves, the sound just press me in the chair. The moves of pilots dont looks stupid and lame, the monsters are clever and organised. This is really masterpiece of genius Toro.
The actors looks good not individually, but in the complex. Again, this is the result of Toro's golden hands. Dont miss the after credits scene. The God-Perlman is not...
The plot is simple, but it compensated by the powerfull world building things. All results of Kaiju's attacks are rational and logical.
The cons are some scenes seems cutted on the most interesting moments. I cant describe it, but you feel this too. 
And the poor appearance of Alpha and Typhoon, the three final monsters and real aliens. They deserved more attention from director, but it probably will be the sequel content.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 11, 2013)

Vault said:


> What's transformers rating on RT? Then tell me how much it made at the box office? Shut up then



No shit thats why i commented "lolwut" and bolded the "how much a film is going to make". Ive never heard anyone judging how well a movie will do in a box office based on the reviews, where the hell did you even come up with this.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 11, 2013)

Idris Elba should get more noticed for movie roles after this. He was more menacing than any Kaijuu.

And more people should watch Luther. Jeez.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 11, 2013)

> armchair critics hating on professional critics.....what else is new?



If you wanna make a judgement of a film then watch it yourself. Critics aren't gods, they can be sensitive and really prejudiced over the smallest things. A film can be fairly mediocre and inoffensive and it'll have a decent RT meter (goes for most comic book films). I don't gauge quality by RT. And I don't need it to tell me Grown Ups 2 looked like shit.

Obviously this doesn't count for individual critics.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 11, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> *If you wanna make a judgement of a film then watch it yourself.* Critics aren't gods, they can be sensitive and really prejudiced over the smallest things. A film can be fairly mediocre and inoffensive and it'll have a decent RT meter (goes for most comic book films). I don't gauge quality by RT. And I don't need it to tell me Grown Ups 2 looked like shit.



Critics are not Gods but they are more credible than the average viewer which is precisely why they get paid for what they do. Reviewing a movie like reviewing anything else (books, essays, etc) takes a specific set of skills that not everyone has.

@bolded True, but if you care about a film; you would want it to be respected no? In this day and age; respect for a film is directly correlated with how well it was reviewed. So if someone watches Pacific rim and loves it (or hates it) they would intuitively want others to agree with them (hence all of the debates here); especially critics. 

I know you don't feel the same but others do.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 11, 2013)

I love watching this argument.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 11, 2013)

this argument is stupid

smh Vault and Eno you should know better


----------



## The Big G (Jul 11, 2013)

If this be lies.... I will have my vengeance


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Vault (Jul 11, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> No shit thats why i commented "lolwut" and bolded the "how much a film is going to make". Ive never heard anyone judging how well a movie will do in a box office based on the reviews, where the hell did you even come up with this.



I was basing it on this. 



Perverted King said:


> Growns Ups 2 0% on Rotten Tomatoes with 11 reviews so far.





Dream said:


> Was that the movie that people were claiming would be more successful than Pacific Rim?



Next time don't just butt in with your shitty wit trying to be cool if you don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Tempproxy (Jul 11, 2013)

Rukia said:


> In before someone accuses me of a black-on-black crime.



Are you black?


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 11, 2013)

You folks are gonna LOVE THIS MOVIE!!!!


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 11, 2013)

Does Ron Perlman get to pilot a mecha and smack a kaiju bitch?

I kid but speaking of RP


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 11, 2013)

Ron Perlman lost his shoe.


*Spoiler*: __ 



he gets devoured by a baby Kaiju who then after chokes on it's umbilical cord(and probably Ron Perlman) and dies. end credits show Perlman cutting his way out of the baby Kaiju with his pocket knife.






Harbour said:


> And the poor appearance of Alpha and Typhoon, the three final monsters and real aliens. They deserved more attention from director, but it probably will be the sequel content.


Russians should just go and throw money at a Mark V like the Aussies pre-stupidity when they went all like Shingeki no Kyojin with the rest of the world to protect themselves against the Kaiju's.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 11, 2013)

Walls didn't work in World War Z.  They don't work in Attack on Titan.  And they didn't work here.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 11, 2013)

Great movie, I'm glad there was no kissing.

Had a little bit of Godzilla (1998), Evangelion, The Core, Requiem for a Dream, and Cloud Atlas.


----------



## Cyphon (Jul 11, 2013)

There was an episode of Futurama where Bender is a giant (Bender is a robot for those who don't watch) and so the crew enlarges Zoidberg (a lobster) in order to fight Bender. 

Clearly the idea for this movie came from that


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 11, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Walls didn't work in World War Z.  They don't work in Attack on Titan.  And they didn't work here.



That's the joke.

Loved the movie.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 12, 2013)

Easily the best action movie of the summer in my opinion. The actors played the roles, the Kaijus and Robots are lovable and no stupid plot twist. Just good old fashion fun and robots and monsters smashing each other.


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2013)

I'm a bit envious of everyone that has already seen the movie but then again I'll be watching it on a screen larger than most people will be watching it on.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 12, 2013)

Well all the fights imo were amazing.

*Spoiler*: __ 




My favourites though, was Gipsy vs Knifehead, Gipsy + Cherno vs Leatherback and Otachi, Slattern + Raiju vs Gipsy + Cherno, all of them.

The ending credits was kind of a let down for me but it was hilarious. I was hoping for a sequel hook. The humour was welldone.





The movie was freaking AMAZING. SWEET LORD. I'M FREAKING OUT, ACTUALLY. I LOVED THIS MOVIE SO MUCH OMG.

THE KAIJU + MECHS = AMAZING
DRAMA = AMAZINGLY DONE
VFX + SFC = OMFGWTYFDSHGFSDIFH

Saw this @ 10:20 Thursday 3D AVX at an advanced screening. Theatre was 80% full. 
LOVED THIS MOVIE.


----------



## santanico (Jul 12, 2013)

damn it, I hope I can see it tomorrow


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 12, 2013)

OH MY GOD THIS WAS LIKE A WET DREAM

COME ON AMERICA DO NOT BE A SHIT PLEAEEEESE MAKE THIS MOVIE A SUCCESS

I love that Ron Perlman's entire purpose in the film is for a punchline.


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2013)

> COME ON AMERICA DO NOT BE A SHIT PLEAEEEESE MAKE THIS MOVIE A SUCCESS



Oh great, you jinxed it now.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 12, 2013)

Don't talk to me about jinxes you team killer. 

AND I LOVED THE POSTER I GOT. It's going right next to my Star Trek Into Darkness poster. pek


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 12, 2013)

I really liked this movie, they gave me a poster sheet and all.

Had some independence day in it.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Cherno Alpha and Crimson Typhoon where nothing but fodders. Its like, they where there and suddenly they where not there anymore. And I was like... wtf, they barely fought. Specially Cherno Alpha 
I wanted to see moar cherno alpha lady.




This movie may be *fantastic *but HellboyII its still my favorite of Del Toro, besides Pan's Labyrinth.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 12, 2013)

Parallax said:


> this argument is stupid
> 
> smh Vault and Eno you should know better



Para being buble-busting huey again


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 12, 2013)

So guys who have seen the movie, I'm guessing the story and character are cringe-worthy, and most of the movie is robots pounding on monsters?

If so, I'm going to see this movie this Sunday .


----------



## Yasha (Jul 12, 2013)

The Big G said:


> If this be lies.... I will have my vengeance



Can somebody confirm this?


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 12, 2013)

Grown Ups 2 is projected to blow this out of the water at the Box Office. It will be a sad state of our society.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 12, 2013)

^


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 12, 2013)

Magnum Bookworm said:


> So guys who have seen the movie, I'm guessing the story and character are cringe-worthy, and most of the movie is robots pounding on monsters?
> 
> If so, I'm going to see this movie this Sunday .



At your own risk:

*Spoiler*: __ 



There is plenty of cool pounding at the beggining, then some scenes here and there. Then its a huuuuuuuuge crapload of char development. Then a BIG FIGHT! Then the last fight.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 12, 2013)

Yasha said:


> Can somebody confirm this?



more like mid-credits


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 12, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> more like mid-credits



I went to see it and didnt saw anything, maybe because it was an advanced screening? beats me.

Will see it again in Imax 3d later on.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 12, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> more like mid-credits



Yea and it ain't nothing to write home about either.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 12, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> At your own risk:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Hm....I'm cool with that.

Hope it's worth it.


----------



## The Big G (Jul 12, 2013)

The movie is amazing

nuff said


----------



## Harbour (Jul 12, 2013)

without a doubt, go watch a movie
it deserves your money much more than some Transformer's or Avenger's shit.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2013)

I loved how brutal the fights were.

Kaiju do not fuck around.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 12, 2013)

*Box Office: 'Pacific Rim' Off to Roaring Start with $3.6M Late Night Showings*



> "Pacific Rim" exceeded expectations for its Thursday night late night showings, racking up $3.6 million, based on studio tracking.
> 
> That is in line with the $3.6 million "World War Z" generated in its late night showings last month. The Brad Pitt disaster film earned $66.4 million in its opening weekend. It also means that "Pacific Rim," like "World War Z," may have overcome bad buzz to emerge as a solid performer.
> 
> ...


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2013)

Fantastic news, hopefully it will keep up its strong performance.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah, hopefully this movie that is'nt a sequel/prequel/remake/reboot/adaption of something does well, it helps enforce that originality can still prevail and maybe more directors will stop abusing the above and come up with fresh ideas.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 12, 2013)

Vault said:


> Next time don't just butt in with your shitty wit trying to be cool if you don't know what I'm talking about.



"derpp one person using rotten tomatoes as a gauge for a movies success = everyone doing it" 

Next time don't make hasty generalizations based off the opinion of one person. You should know better.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 12, 2013)

> *Brendon has been showing Pacific Rim mad love on this site for weeks now. It’s safe to say he likes it. One of his central points is that Pacific Rim is not a Transformers rip-off. He’s right. It isn’t.
> 
> But people who like the Transformers films are going to love this movie. People who like Japanese comics about giant robots are going to love this movie too. People who have always wanted to see Godzilla done right are going to love this movie. People who played Portal are going to love this movie. And people who were just hoping for a really really well-converted 3D action epic are going to love this movie*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 12, 2013)

So from what I got there its also cloverfield done right


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 12, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> I really liked this movie, they gave me a poster sheet and all.
> 
> Had some independence day in it.
> 
> ...



I agree %100 on that.


----------



## The Big G (Jul 12, 2013)

Anyone wanna bet 5 bucks this movie breaks all kinds of records in Japan?


----------



## Wesley (Jul 12, 2013)

The Big G said:


> Anyone wanna bet 5 bucks this movie breaks all kinds of records in Japan?



Japanese won't see it out of principle.

I haven't seen the film, but I did see the trailer where the one mecha picks up train cars and slams them into a monster's head.  To me that seemed really dumb, because it'd be like me taking a cardboard tube and smacking someone and expecting to actually do damage.

Now, maybe if that mecha had picked up an engine that was full of gasoline (has alot more mass, sturdier construction, and explodes for bonus points)  it'd have some kind of effect, but really, if your improvised weapon is actually inferior to your fists, you're not helping yourself any.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 12, 2013)

$7.8m from overseas territories already, very good start. It's expected to open to $9m in Russia this weekend, again very good start. We just need a strong US opening to seal the deal.


----------



## Vault (Jul 12, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Japanese won't see it out of principle.
> 
> I haven't seen the film, but I did see the trailer where the one mecha picks up train cars and slams them into a monster's head.  To me that seemed really dumb, because it'd be like me taking a cardboard tube and smacking someone and expecting to actually do damage.
> 
> Now, maybe if that mecha had picked up an engine that was full of gasoline (has alot more mass, sturdier construction, and explodes for bonus points)  it'd have some kind of effect, but really, if your improvised weapon is actually inferior to your fists, you're not helping yourself any.



That shit always happens in comics too. It's just for effect I suppose.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 12, 2013)

Wesley said:


> Japanese won't see it out of principle.


 what do you mean, it has giant robots and kaiju, with a Japanese as a main character, on a Hollywood budget, it has Japan bait written all over it, the name of one of the mecha is eureka strike, *eureka*, I seen flame wars more subtle than this movie


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jul 12, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> $7.8m from overseas territories already, very good start. It's expected to open to $9m in Russia this weekend, again very good start. We just need a strong US opening to seal the deal.



With these kinds of numbers, what can we expect overseas?

I'm just hoping this movie can land a decent 50+ million opening domestic. It deserves to do well.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2013)

The movie has an explicit Kojima seal of approval.

You can't get better than that.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 12, 2013)

> Japanese won't see it out of principle.



And what principle is that?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2013)

Wesley said:


> I haven't seen the film, but I did see the trailer where the one mecha picks up train cars and slams them into a monster's head.  To me that seemed really dumb, because it'd be like me taking a cardboard tube and smacking someone and expecting to actually do damage.


Maybe. But I know that if I were in that situation I'd be doing whatever it took--including making boxing gloves out of train cars--if I thought it'd help me take down a giant monster.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 12, 2013)

what is Wes even talking about

some of the most influential Japanese creators and innovators of the Kaiju and Tokusatsu genre have gone to rave about this movie

it doesn't get more Japanese approved than that


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 12, 2013)

Parallax said:


> what is Wes even talking about
> 
> some of the most influential Japanese creators and innovators of the Kaiju and Tokusatsu genre have gone to rave about this movie
> 
> it doesn't get more Japanese approved than that



Word. I hope this movie makes on par with the DC/Marvel movies of late so that other directors may have incentive to create more imaginative moves like this


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 12, 2013)

60 million opening weekend is what this movie needs in my opinion


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2013)

Was anyone else letdown by the final confrontation?  Besides that the movie was fantastic.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2013)

Not particularly.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2013)

The movie was already pretty long.

I imagine they probably had to cut a lot in order to make it watchable.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 12, 2013)

Vault said:


> That shit always happens in comics too. It's just for effect I suppose.



It's a bit different when a human-sized character slams a car into another human-sized character.  It looks alright, even if it doesn't make sense when you think about it.

What did the train cars do?  Aside from give a sense of scale to the battle, it didn't look impressive.  Rather it just gave you an idea how flimsy and light those things were by comparison to the monster and the mecha.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 12, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> With these kinds of numbers, what can we expect overseas?
> 
> I'm just hoping this movie can land a decent 50+ million opening domestic. It deserves to do well.


Need to see how it does in other territories before coming up with a good estimation of what it can do overseas. These are promising numbers so far though. Although it didn't unfortunately bomb in Italy (I don't think giant robots are their thing though, since TF3 underperformed there too).


----------



## Megaharrison (Jul 12, 2013)

Very good movie, probably my favorite of the summer. Though my only quips were:


*Spoiler*: __ 




1.) WHY DIDN'T THEY USE THAT AWESOME FUCKING SWORD BEFORE
2.) The Category 5 Kaiju was underwhelming and didn't come off as that tough. The Pterodactyl Kaiju came off as the toughest imo.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 12, 2013)

Yea I can definitely say this has been my favorite of the summer so far, or at least tied with Into Darkness.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 12, 2013)

*NORTH AMERICA: 'Despicable Me 2' Set To Stay #1; 'Pacific Rim' Poised To Beat 'Grown Ups 2'*



> Friday Update #2: Based on early grosses, it looks like Despicable Me 2 will hold on to 1st place this weekend with a sophomore haul north of $45 million. That would put Universal's animated flick at $230 million domestically after only two weekends.
> 
> Pacific Rim is on pace to top Grown Ups 2. Both films are poised to open above $40 million, but Pacific Rim is looking at $43 million-$44 million and Grown Ups 2 is looking at $41 million-$42 million.
> 
> ...


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 12, 2013)

Not entirely sure yet. The difference is too narrow


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2013)

Megaharrison said:


> Very good movie, probably my favorite of the summer. Though my only quips were:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Rule of cool. 

Always rule of cool, especially in this kind of movie.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Slattern (cat 5 kaiju) got a nuke to the face bro


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 12, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Yeah, hopefully this movie that is'nt a sequel/prequel/remake/reboot/adaption of something does well, it helps enforce that originality can still prevail and maybe more directors will stop abusing the above and come up with fresh ideas.



Amen to this.


----------



## Zeit (Jul 12, 2013)

Just back from it, very much enjoyed it. Some logic-based quibbles but then again this is a movie about giant robots fighting kaiju.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The category 5 i admit was underwhelming but when Gipsy Danger was bringing a kaijuu into a portal i kinda jumped when anothe kaijuu showed up lol


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 12, 2013)

Less forced Asain love interest and more fighting, otherwise I have no gripes other then no one using the chain sword till the last minute.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2013)

She wasn't a love interest.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 12, 2013)

What ever then, the movie could of did without her.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah, what's a WOMAN doing in my movie?


----------



## Arishem (Jul 12, 2013)

*Spoiler*: _Kaiju_ 



I thought Slattern, the category V, was fairly impressive for surviving a 1.2 gigaton explosion. That living tornado attack it unleashed on Striker was pretty awesome, and it makes me said we didn't get to see it imitate a dog chasing its tail within a city. Buildings would've been toppling like blades of grass .


----------



## Mider T (Jul 12, 2013)

She was a love interest, Del Toro even stated it.  It's just that the love story wasn't a Love Story.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 12, 2013)

You guys can suck dick she was best part of the movie.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 12, 2013)

So apparently there was about an hour of footage cut from the movie.





Dream said:


> I'm a bit envious of everyone that has already seen the movie but then again I'll be watching it on a screen larger than most people will be watching it on.



I saw it in IMAX 3D before you did.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2013)

Mider T said:


> She was a love interest, Del Toro even stated it.  It's just that the love story wasn't a Love Story.



No kissu-kissu at the end.

Improved 100%.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2013)

Mider T said:


> So apparently there was about an hour of footage cut from the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I knew it.

I can imagine it being tortuous.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 12, 2013)

Agreed, I was 
*Spoiler*: __ 



wincing when they leaned it.  I had a sigh of relief when the just forehead smooched and laughed.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Agreed, I was
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I LUUHV YOU 'CAUSE I KNOW YOU!


----------



## Arishem (Jul 12, 2013)

Is this movie trying to tell us that love doesn't have to be romantic in nature?!


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> You guys can suck dick she was best part of the movie.


I liked her.  And I liked the way she looked.  I said it before and I will say it again.  I saw an Asian Ramona Flowers when I looked at her.


----------



## Vault (Jul 12, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Agreed, I was
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



It's that high level of empathy they feel for one another.  them feels


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2013)

I actually smiled a few times during their scenes.  They had legit chemistry.


----------



## Zeit (Jul 12, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I saw an Asian Ramona Flowers when I looked at her.



I wasn't the only one to think that then.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2013)

Kikuchi was gorgeous in this movie. The romance wasn't obnoxious nor did it take up any focus. It was fine.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2013)

I thought she looked very nice in her pilot suit.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2013)

She looked very nice in everything.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2013)

I liked the secondary scientist more than the primary.


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 12, 2013)

Kikuchi beat Beckett in that swordfight

which was even more awesome


----------



## Yasha (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2013)

Did she really?  I thought the scoring system was a bit weird.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 12, 2013)

Word to mouth has been great, this same thing happened with Avatar and look where it took it.


----------



## The Big G (Jul 12, 2013)

Gipsy Danger deserves a spot up there with the RX-78-2 Gundam, Eva Unit 01, Voltron in the Mech Hall of fame


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 12, 2013)

I love everything about the movie.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2013)

@Yasha: my bb


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2013)

I liked the Chinese Jaeger the most.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2013)

I liked Crimson Typhoon the most after Striker Eureka.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2013)

I wanna see this movie again. Loved it.


----------



## The Big G (Jul 12, 2013)

I loved all the jaegers

Though I'm surprised how much I loved Cherno Alpha....FOR MOTHER RUSSIA!


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2013)

Mider T said:


> I saw it in IMAX 3D before you did.



Did you watch it on a "true" IMAX screen?  



Arishem said:


> Is this movie trying to tell us that love doesn't have to be romantic in nature?!



Fuck no.  It was romantic love.  Anyone saying otherwise is deluded.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2013)

I really want to see this movie in IMAX, but I can't find a theater nearby that's offering it without 3D.


----------



## Vault (Jul 12, 2013)

Dream said:


> Did you watch it on a "true" IMAX screen?
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck no.  It was romantic love.  Anyone saying otherwise is deluded.



It was pure empathy, stahp


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2013)

My Prediction: $299/ea.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2013)

Stunna said:


> I really want to see this movie in IMAX, but I can't find a theater nearby that's offering it without 3D.


I feel the same way.  But I read all this stuff today that changed my mind a bit.  Del Toro recommended seeing it in IMAX 3D.  So maybe we should give that a shot?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 12, 2013)

Damn the knifehead is 379.99


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2013)

From Sideshow?

You'd be lucky if they were that low.   These mo'fuckas are big.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 12, 2013)

Arishem said:


> *Spoiler*: _Kaiju_
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Slattern, the category V, was fairly impressive for surviving a 1.2 gigaton explosion. That living tornado attack it unleashed on Striker was pretty awesome, and it makes me said we didn't get to see it imitate a dog chasing its tail within a city. Buildings would've been toppling like blades of grass .




*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought they said 12 million tons, which is 12mt






> I really want to see this movie in IMAX, but I can't find a theater nearby that's offering it without 3D



Its worth watching in IMAX 3d, I wish more places offered non 3d IMAX.

The 3d effects aren't not as fleshed out as they could have been in my opinion.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2013)

I have made two purchases from that site in the last year.  Poison Ivy for over $300 and Viper for about $250.  Those figurines seemed a lot more detailed to me.  But you are right.  I can easily imagine that the Pacific Rim toys would be a lot larger.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2013)

Was Poison EX or standard?  

We have...  12?  Or something, but a lot of Sideshow figures.  

They're getting more expensive, and Sideshow was MADE for this kind of stuff, so I figure they're going to milk it.  The more popular the character, they tend to charge more.  That and female figures.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 12, 2013)

To those that watched it already, how was GLaDOS' performance?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2013)

blakstealth said:


> To those that watched it already, how was GLaDOS' performance?



Played up for the TV spots.

You can hear her, but it's barely audible most of the time.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2013)

You'll be disappointed if you're watching it for GLaDOS.

Which you deserve.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 12, 2013)

aw, what a shame.

@Stunna: lmao


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I feel the same way.  But I read all this stuff today that changed my mind a bit.  Del Toro recommended seeing it in IMAX 3D.  So maybe we should give that a shot?


I enjoyed the movie enough that I'm willing to give it a shot with Del Toro's blessing. I've heard good worth of mouth too.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2013)

I was all giddy when I heard it in the trailer; I shall not tell a lie.

Watch the fuck out of this movie.  Saw it opening night, and I'll probably see it again in theaters.  I haven't done that in years.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2013)

Doctor.  That new Black Widow figure looks sweet.

What's the design from though?  I'm not buying Avengers Assemble merchandise.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2013)

Sauce.

???

Can't really tell, but lol at the fucking exclusive.  I'm not paying 25 extra bucks for a steak knife.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2013)

I know it will never happen.  But I would buy Attack on Titan models.  

And yeah.  Fuck that knife.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2013)

Sideshow has a hard time avoid manface; like, really hard.

They're good for hyper detailed monsters, machines and ultra manly men... but they have a hard time making anything feminine, not to mention they've got like 2 anime figures.  :3

It'll probably be something like Kotobukiya or Alter since the show is so big, rather than some of the smaller production companies.  You know, so we can make our uguu figures.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2013)

Do you guys think they're going to try and make a franchise out of this?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2013)

They might.

The film wraps itself up pretty neatly, though.

Prequels, maybe, but they really wouldn't add much to the movie itself.  I'd rather just have the ultra super mega edition with the hour of cut content than another movie.


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2013)

Vault said:


> It was pure empathy, stahp



That moment, before they go off to drop the nuke, where Becket says to Mori that right now he has started thinking about the future after years of not even thinking about it and how he always had terrible timing is all we need as proof of his romantic interest in her.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2013)

There was something subtle there, yeah.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> They might.
> 
> The film wraps itself up pretty neatly, though.
> 
> Prequels, maybe, but they really wouldn't add much to the movie itself.  I'd rather just have the ultra super mega edition with the hour of cut content than another movie.


My thoughts exactly.

I'm getting this day one on Blu-ray.


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Jul 12, 2013)

The jackets that the Gipsy Danger pilots wore in the beginning were boss, they selling those?


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 12, 2013)

Most expensive version.  

I've convinced the majority of my friends to see it, too.


----------



## dream (Jul 12, 2013)

I'll be watching this movie again on Sunday.  It was downright fantastic on the IMAX in Lincoln Square 13 and I must experience it again.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 12, 2013)

Fuck you guys.  When the two characters were leaning in at the end... I wanted the fish to start singing like in the Little Mermaid.  I don't give a darn.  Nothing wrong with romance in that situation.  They mind-melded.  They were in each other's heads.  It doesn't get more intimate than that.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 12, 2013)

Best movie of the summer so far.


----------



## teddy (Jul 12, 2013)

So i'm not the only one who nearly shed a tear at the quality of the film in imax? 

liked the interaction between becket and mori. it wasn't overbearing and didn't take away from the movie's focus


----------



## santanico (Jul 12, 2013)

Gonna see it at 10pm, woot!


----------



## Stevenh1990 (Jul 12, 2013)

For real guys, I want that Gipsy Danger jacket.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 13, 2013)

? said:


> So i'm not the only one who nearly shed a tear at the quality of the film in imax?
> 
> liked the interaction between becket and mori. it wasn't overbearing and didn't take away from the movie's focus


This was glorious in 3D IMAX. I don't usually like 3D but del Toro is a master. It really felt like I was right there and the movie was popping off the screen around me in some parts.


----------



## teddy (Jul 13, 2013)

I honestly felt pretty confident about the 3d conversion considering he used the full 40 weeks to work with it

that was some edge of my seat shit


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 13, 2013)

I shed a tear about how awesome that fight with the two category 4's and Gipsy Danger, such a beautiful fight.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 13, 2013)

Yea that was awesome. Loved the "pulse check".


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 13, 2013)

bring ur sister's maxi pad fellas, u will jizz ur pants!

movie was as epic as epic movies get.

marketing way undersold this movie, i didn't even realize until yesterday that the funny dude from horrible bosses was in this, or pearlman.  

shit was awesome


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 13, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Yea that was awesome. Loved the "pulse check".



Still will never understand why they didn't use that bad ass chainsword that can cleave through Kaiju with ease and tried to use a projectile weapon at close range.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 13, 2013)

wtf the sword was a new weapon installed during the 5 years the dude wasn't piloting the jaeger, derp


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 13, 2013)

Why wasn't he informed he had such a bad ass close range sword and tried using a projectile weapon at close range. Someone was being retarded in that situation.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 13, 2013)

Early Friday numbers are in.

DM2 - 14.3M, *PR - 14.5M*, GU2 - 14.5M (Nikki)


----------



## Rivers (Jul 13, 2013)

In the extended version I hope their is footage of the others Jaegers taking down at least one Kaiju each in a battle.

Striker was the only Mark-5 Jaeger built and the fastest ever created, but we never get to see its speed despite it taking down 9 other Kaiju before it's fights in the film.


----------



## santanico (Jul 13, 2013)

I loved it. Probably going to see it again.


----------



## Nightblade (Jul 13, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> Why wasn't he informed he had such a bad ass close range sword and tried using a projectile weapon at close range. Someone was being retarded in that situation.


because they weren't sure when he's actually going to mobilize with it since he still didn't have a co-pilot. and when he did mobilize with Mako, they just forgot probably out of panic/fear that Rahleigh and Mako might fail to mind meld again etc.


would love to see the extra scenes showing Cherno and Crimson kicking Kaiju ass pre-Hong Kong and Coyote Dango vs. pedo crab Kaiju. loli Mako crying and running away from that bastard was heartbreaking to watch.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 13, 2013)

> because they weren't sure when he's actually going to mobilize with it since he still didn't have a co-pilot. and when he did mobilize with Mako, they just forgot probably out of panic/fear that Rahleigh and Mako might fail to mind meld again etc.



It would still to something that needed to mention to them even if they weren't going to be mobilized. Not having enough information is the leading cause of all death in a war, so I hardly believe they equipped Gipsy Danger with a really effective close range weapon.

/takingthistooseriously


----------



## Rivers (Jul 13, 2013)

He wasn't even expected to fight in Hong Kong and when they were rushed into the fight as the last resort, Mako was busy getting used to her first battle.

Raleigh was familiar with plasma canon anyway and they were hoping they get it done just with that.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Early Friday numbers are in.
> 
> DM2 - 14.3M, *PR - 14.5M*, GU2 - 14.5M (Nikki)


Revised projections have Pacific Rim in the 13 millions.  And it is apparently losing steam.



starr said:


> I loved it. Probably going to see it again.


The studio needs you to see it again.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2013)

Nice chart.  And damn.  Why are we so afraid of the Sentinels?


----------



## Harbour (Jul 13, 2013)

Looks like failed in the USA to Growns Up 2, according to Forbes.
Some americans prefer to eat shit.

Have a hope for a world grosses.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 13, 2013)

Great movie

*Spoiler*: __ 





Pros
-Great Kaiju designs
-Funny
-Great action sequences, nod goes to the level 4 kill in Space scene
-Great effects
-Nice attempt at focusing on the neural connections cons
-Rinko and Raleigh romance not being too heavy like a kiss or sex scene, than god
-No fanservice Rinko, thank you GDT
-Idris and Ron rocking the movie
-Lots of homages to mecha and Kaiju *cough* pseudo rocket punch*cough*
-Kaiju being intelligent and adapting

Cons
-The last two level 4s were killed off too quickly
-End credits is'nt worth staying for, it's just Hannibal Chau not dying
-Some more character focus would have been better




7/10 movie, hopefully the people making Godzilla take notes on this.

I hope the movie does well globally atleast. Japan may be an ace card in terms of box office.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 13, 2013)

Of course Americans like to eat shit.

Look at those numbers.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 13, 2013)

Grown Ups 2? Really? Did anyone learn from the first one? Good lord.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 13, 2013)

Harbour said:


> Looks like failed in the USA to Growns Up 2, according to Forbes.
> Some americans prefer to eat shit.
> 
> Have a hope for a world grosses.



Apparently 90% of the audience liked it on Rotten Tomatoes while the critics gave it a 7% rating. Obviously people like shit. Basically every critic has given the movie a negative review. The only thing left is for Pacific Rim to still get decent numbers next week.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 13, 2013)

Dream said:


> Did you watch it on a "true" IMAX screen?



One of the greatest.  Unless you went to World Golf Village you lose


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 13, 2013)

Disappointing . My heart is for Pacific Rim to succeed


----------



## Petes12 (Jul 13, 2013)

sandler has his market and they like what he does. at least pacific rim wasn't far behind

this movie was so good though. i noticed shit like the sword too but like you just kinda go with it. its style over substance or internal logic or whatever. rule of cool.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 13, 2013)

omg grown ups 2, show 3 seconds of cleavage in an ad and the meatheads come out of the woodwork with their cash out.  and this tripe is so cheap to make (the first movie was the four main characters standing around making observations about things have changed for half the movie)  they can go on making it for 20 more movies... jeez christ


----------



## dream (Jul 13, 2013)

Mider T said:


> One of the greatest.  Unless you went to World Golf Village you lose



I saw it at Lincoln Square 13's IMAX screen which is an even better IMAX screen.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 13, 2013)

I shall be seeing this film, tonight, with my friends, one of whom is a great aficionado for mecha and _kaiju_ media, so I imagine that this film shall be a most enjoyable experience for him, and while I am not as great a fan of such media, I still am eagerly anticipating it, for I do not believe that I have ever seen a mecha/_kaiju_ film with such incredible visual effects. I am not certain of how much effort Del Toro put into casting and story writing, but I am certain that I shall at least not be disappointed by the action and battles of the film.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 13, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> Disappointing . My heart is for Pacific Rim to succeed


America is retarded. Fucking plebs.


----------



## Benjaminsen (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm going to see this later tonight.

So pumped.


----------



## Rivers (Jul 13, 2013)

Well I did my part spending 18 bucks on it for opening weekend. Might see it again with my brother when he gets back from New Zealand next week though.

Definitely going to get the Blu-ray, so there is another chance to increase profit with that.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 13, 2013)

Grown ups 2 will have no legs. Whether Pacific Rim has legs is to be seen though.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 13, 2013)

Saw it earlier today but the 3d was sold out had to see it in 2d and still awesome when I get a chance I will try and see it again in 3d


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 13, 2013)

My review is up and can be found in my signature.

Hopefully "Godzilla" contains more city destruction.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 13, 2013)

For a more accurate review, refer to my signature.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 13, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> My review is up and can be found in my signature.
> 
> Hopefully "Godzilla" contains more city destruction.



Now to be fair, they're trying to reduce that in universe. Atleast three monsters were beaten underwater near the breach. 2 fought mostly in the surface of the water before going to the city, by that time one got taken out after some time and the other took the fight to outside the atmosphere after a while.

The whole point is that the teams must try to beat the Kaiju as quickly as they can and save as many lives as they can. 

Godzilla is about the titular kaiju wrecking stuff for reasons that vary across different continuities be it Showa, Heisei or Millenium eras.


----------



## Rivers (Jul 13, 2013)

Where was it mentioned about the amount of footage cut out of the film?

IIRC, someone mentioned earlier in this thread that about an hour was cut out of the cinema version...?


*Spoiler*: __ 



*RIP CHERNO ALPHA*


----------



## masamune1 (Jul 13, 2013)

MartialHorror said:


> My review is up and can be found in my signature.
> 
> Hopefully "Godzilla" contains more city destruction.





Stunna said:


> For a more accurate review, refer to my signature.



Meh. Gotta go with MH's review. It was fun, and I would have given it a higher score, but he's right about del Toro- he tends to have fairly generic American movies (albeit with a lot of style), and this isn't much different. It his _best_ American film, but its still getting by much more on its looks than its story, which is above-average at best.

Saying its like a very good Saturday morning cartoon is right, but that's also called "damned by faint praise". I probably liked it a bit better than MH because I didn't really have high hopes for it to begin with, so in a way it was better than I expected, but - and I could tell this even from the trailer- nothing was particularly memorable. It works well, but only because it doesn't seem to be aiming very high. Everything was good, but also kind of samey, from the fights to the robots to the monsters. 

Most memorable part of the movie for me was when I saw that _Torchwood_ guy and the other guy from _The Event_, because I always confused the two (in a Mark Wahlberg/ Matt Damon sort of way). And that isn't really anything memorable. 

If its better than the other big blockbusters we've had this year, that's mainly because it never really promised as much as they had.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2013)

Benjaminsen said:


> I'm going to see this later tonight.
> 
> So pumped.



Dude.  You stole my avatar.  At least ask for my permission before using it.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 13, 2013)

Good movie. Enjoyed it about the same as Superman(although objectively superman is better IMO) not that I care lol.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 13, 2013)

I hope this movie gets a sequel but countries like Canada and Mexico should have Jaegers.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2013)

Why would Mexico have a Jaeger?


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 13, 2013)

Saw it. I liked it. When I first started to hear about this film I didn't really have high expectations for it. And I think it was well executed. Was it the best story ever? No, but it moved along well enough. The action was great.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 13, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> I hope this movie gets a sequel but countries like Canada and Mexico should have Jaegers.



I read a rumor about a possible sequel with a Canadian and Mexican Jaeger, so there is a chance it might happen.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 13, 2013)

Loved this movie, it's so anime it hurts, from the characters, to the dialogue, soooo good.

They did an amazing job at world building while at the same time not bogging us down with Exposition.

Easily the best summer movie so far.

one little annoyance is that Russia went out like bitches.




Perverted King said:


> I hope this movie gets a sequel but countries like Canada and Mexico should have Jaegers.



I expect them to get beaten in seconds


----------



## Rivers (Jul 13, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Why would Mexico have a Jaeger?



Because it did...



There was a time when there was 20+ Jaegers active at the same time.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 13, 2013)

Rivers said:


> Because it did...
> 
> 
> 
> There was a time when there was 20+ Jaegers active at the same time.



But Warner Budget was not enough...


----------



## Rukia (Jul 13, 2013)

China went out worse than Russia.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 13, 2013)

Crimson Jaegar fought Kaiju who were adapted to fight Jaegar, they knew the weaknesses of the two Jaegar and exploited it.

In universe the triplets are famous Kaiju killers, so they just had bad luck and they were'nt the only ones before Gipsy came in.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 13, 2013)

movie wonder if they are gonna do a sequel or a prequel.

also Mako was hot


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 13, 2013)

Rivers said:


> Because it did...
> 
> 
> 
> There was a time when there was 20+ Jaegers active at the same time.



Piloted by convicts?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 13, 2013)

Gabe said:


> movie wonder if they are gonna do a sequel or a prequel.
> 
> also Mako was hot


 I kinda want a cartoon/anime, back in the 90's they'd give movies cartoons and just let them do there thing



Shark Skin said:


> Piloted by convicts?


it;s mexico what were you expecting.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 13, 2013)

Gabe said:


> movie wonder if they are gonna do a sequel or a prequel.
> 
> also Mako was hot



Depends on how the movie does, heard it's not doing good and losing to shitty movies like grown ups 2.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 13, 2013)

damn its really losing to grownups sucks it was very entertaining, always been a fan anything mecha since i was a kid and watched gundam wind for the first time. guess many casual fans wont be as excited to see it.


----------



## Null (Jul 13, 2013)

What would you guys give this movie /10? I was planning to go see it in a few days.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 13, 2013)

I'd give it a 7/10.


----------



## Rivers (Jul 13, 2013)

Gabe said:


> movie wonder if they are gonna do a sequel or a prequel.



Definitely prequel. Too much lore and legends they skimmed through for this movie.  

Id like a prequel to start with the final battles of the Mark-1 Jaegers (besides Alpha) such as the Coyote Tango and Tacit Ronin fighting together. Then show the rise and fall of the Mark-2s and Mark-3s.



Im hoping we get deleted scenes of the Striker, Alpha and Typhoon in the Blu-ray of this movie, so perhaps you dont need to show them fight in the prequel. 

Of course there could also be a sequel and have it on the  ...oops too late.


----------



## Detective (Jul 13, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> I hope this movie gets a sequel but countries like Canada and Mexico should have Jaegers.





Zen-aku said:


> I expect them to get beaten in seconds



Canada led the way with the first ever Jaeger and first win against Kaiju Karloff in Vancouver, thus igniting the full expansion of the Jaeger Program.

The Jaeger was called Brawler Yukon. It was retired from active duty as the first of the Mark-1's. Didn't get destroyed in battle.

What a fucking badass name.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 13, 2013)

Detective said:


> Canada led the way with the first ever Jaeger and first win against Kaiju Karloff in Vancouver, thus igniting the full expansion of the Jaeger Program.
> 
> The Jaeger was called Brawler Yukon. It was retired from active duty as the first of the Mark-1's. Didn't get destroyed in battle.
> 
> What a fucking badass name.



They all have pretty awesome names.

    Brawler Yukon
    Cherno Alpha
    Coyote Tango
    Horizon Brave
    Romeo Blue
    Tacit Ronin 
    Diablo Intercept
    Solar Prophet
    Puma Real
    Eden Assassin 
    Gipsy Danger
    Matador Fury
    Shaolin Rogue
    Vulcan Specter
    Chrome Brutus 
    Crimson Typhoon 
    Striker Eureka 
    Nova Hyperion
    Echo Saber
    Mammoth Apostle
    Hydra Corinthian 

They all sound like old Rainbow Six missions.


----------



## Detective (Jul 13, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> They all have pretty awesome names.
> 
> Brawler Yukon
> Cherno Alpha
> ...



Best scene of the film for me? Sword unsheathed in the stratosphere and that split second pause before the descent began.

Best reaction of the viewing experience for me? When that moment happened, and I clenched my fist in a "Fuck Yeah" moment, only to have the little kid(about 5 or so) sitting next to my friend do the same, only he stood up in his seat.

Theatre audience was hyped as hell.

Childhood nostalgia of Mecha Vs. Monsters was justified and vindicated.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 14, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> They all have pretty awesome names.
> 
> Brawler Yukon
> Cherno Alpha
> ...



Nova Hyperion Damn  have you ever herd any thing more manly sounding


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 14, 2013)

I was reading about some of the other jaegers and I want to see more of them now


----------



## Windowgazer (Jul 14, 2013)

Detective said:


> Best scene of the film for me? Sword unsheathed in the stratosphere and that split second pause before the descent began.
> 
> Best reaction of the viewing experience for me? When that moment happened, and I clenched my fist in a "Fuck Yeah" moment, only to have the little kid(about 5 or so) sitting next to my friend do the same, only he stood up in his seat.
> 
> ...



For some reason, a couple of dudes next to me were laughing about it as if what they have just saw was ridiculous, in a bad way.

---------

I really liked the movie. Going into, I thought that I was going to be extremely put off by the lack of strong characters, which is what many critics were saying. And yes, the characters are not all that appealing as they didn't move away from simple archetypes. However, the visual and the action was enough to raise enjoyment level in myself--I was satisfied. It is a 7.5 in my book.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 14, 2013)

Shark Skin said:


> I was reading about some of the other jaegers and I want to see more of them now


If America has its way we'll never see more. But we can see more Adam Sandler and Chris Rock toilet jokes.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 14, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> If America has its way we'll never see more. But we can see more Adam Sandler and Chris Rock toilet jokes.



I really hope that isn't the case. It was packed when I went to see. I might just make an exception and watch this again, perhaps in IMAX.


----------



## Rivers (Jul 14, 2013)

Windowgazer said:


> For some reason, a couple of dudes next to me were laughing about it as if what they have just saw was ridiculous, in a bad way.



Same here, but they were also laughing at the whole young Mako scene when she was crying, like it was weird how she cried. Especially when Idris Elba comes out of Coyote Tango after saving her, like that was absolutely hilarious for some reason.


----------



## Windowgazer (Jul 14, 2013)

Rivers said:


> Same here, but they were also laughing at the whole young Mako scene when she was crying, like it was weird how she cried. *Especially when Idris Elba comes out of Coyote Tango after saving her, like that was absolutely hilarious for some reason.*



Yeah, they started laughing at that in my theater for some reason. It is funny because I thought the young Mako crying scene was well acted by the child actress.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 14, 2013)

like the previous poster said, grown ups 2 won't have legs, it's just a question of if pacific rim does or if something can tko it, like wolverine 2 or sumthin.

shit man, no wonder these movies don't have so many americans anymore, they need to capture that international money since americans are so dumb 

i thought the chinese jaeger and russian one was defeated in a very organic way to the story.

i have no problem with the class 4 kaiju being generic by the end of the movie , and the class 5 was sufficiently unique  from the class 4s .

it was classic del toro in regards to mako's back story,  if i didn't love his movies so much del toro would worry me a little bit...

that mako salvation scene made elba look so badass


----------



## Detective (Jul 14, 2013)

Stacker Pentecost.

Man, that's a badass name.

The only thing that could have topped it was if his name was Staff Sergeant Max Fightmaster.


----------



## Rivers (Jul 14, 2013)

Wait did anyone have questions as to why the Aliens only sent one Kaiju through the breach at a time before the HK attack..?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 14, 2013)

the scientist seemed to have an explanation for it, and he could even predict there would be 3 beasts at once, but i can't recall the reason


----------



## Benjaminsen (Jul 14, 2013)

Just got back from seeing the movie.

Jesus, it was fucking amazing. A bit saddened that we didn't get more of Crimson and Cherno.

But that's alright.

Worth every penny.


----------



## Harbour (Jul 14, 2013)

The little crying Mako, holding the red shoe, was the most dramatic scene in the film. I almost cried too, and i know some people who really cried on this powerfull scene.
Dumb americans, i want to see more jaegers and kaijus.


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 14, 2013)

Rivers said:


> Wait did anyone have questions as to why the Aliens only sent one Kaiju through the breach at a time before the HK attack..?



Something about them testing us and getting rid of the vermin, akin to sending attack dogs.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2013)

Harbour said:


> The little crying Mako, holding the red shoe, was the most dramatic scene in the film. I almost cried too, and i know some people who really cried on this powerfull scene.
> Dumb americans, i want to see more jaegers and kaijus.



It made me think of a certain other Mako and another article of red clothing...


----------



## Rivers (Jul 14, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> the scientist seemed to have an explanation for it, and he could even predict there would be 3 beasts at once, but i can't recall the reason





Xiammes said:


> Something about them testing us and getting rid of the vermin, akin to sending attack dogs.



Yeah, they rushed that bit and I guess I wasnt really paying attention. On another forum there is a debate of whether the dinosaurs were earlier Kaiju designs or part of an earlier attempt of colonizing the Earth...lol.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 14, 2013)

well as for the level thing. gyspy was retrofitted. so it was more gen 3+. even cherno was bound to have been retro fitted. reason they lost was double team. eureka may have been able to take the two class 4s. class 5 needs a nuke to the face and another suicidal action to kill it. so it wasn't as lopsided as people said. and well cherno was stomping ass before getting stealth take-downed. 

my only issue was the the power-shift. japan obviously went  broke. (easy targets, made a lot of jeagers) americans moving people east, europe is probably rich as shit with obvious food issues in some areas of USA. and russia cutting funding to their east a common thing. (eastern russia is farther from moscow then it is from most western cities, read a lot of good books about russian eastern frontier). That's why a sequel would be interesting in they go maybe Indian sea rift or something. (atlantic not nearly as good for deap sea to suit the likes of the settings of the rift in PR. but lack of space travel is good. time/sppace is the way to go, so says Hawking. truely advanced species wouldn't travel, they'd just arrive)


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 14, 2013)

I would had liked it Idris Elba had ridden at the end on board of Coyote Tango instead of Striker Eureka, all by himself.


----------



## Rivers (Jul 14, 2013)

gumby2ms said:


> well as for the level thing. gyspy was retrofitted. so it was more gen 3+. even cherno was bound to have been retro fitted. reason they lost was double team. *eureka may have been able to take the two class 4s. *



Yeah, I just made a thread discussing if if they didnt have anything like EMPs to nerf him. 

Wish there was more footage of him beating the Class-4 in Sydney. He seemed to do that relatively quickly.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 14, 2013)

I cant believe people actually went to see grown ups 2. The first one was awfully boring and obnoxious. Didn't saw the appeal honestly.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Jul 14, 2013)

Just watched this and it was awesome. So many awesome fistpump moments once the story gets to the Hong Kong battle and it just becomes epic all the way to the end. While the story was simple, I think it was told really well. Great execution all the way. This was probably the best movie of the Summer by far IMO.

At the cinema where I watched this, there was one particularly funny moment when

*Spoiler*: __ 



 The Kaiju drags Gypsy Danger into Space and they kill it, everyone in the theater just goes 'Woahhhhhhhh!' and when the initial 'woah' is finished, we hear a bunch of kids still going 'Woaaaahhhh!!' after us. Really funny but it shows how completely mesmerized they must have been in the story.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah that final Kaiju kill in Hong Kong got a lot of "woahs" in my theater too.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 14, 2013)

Was very fun, exciting, new(ish?), believable. Great film to see at IMAX 3D. This is how I should have felt after Man of Steel.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 14, 2013)

38.3 million in the US
53 million Overseas

A 91.3 million debut worldwide is pretty good but  this movie never had a chance in the box office sadly. Next week Turbo, The Conjuring, Red 2 & R.I.P.D come out so this movie will probably be knocked out of the top five.


----------



## Bender (Jul 14, 2013)

Film looks positively fantabulous 

That and not like a mecha piece of like Michael Bay's suckfest Transformers film (which is an absolute mockery of mecha films).


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 14, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> 38.3 million in the US
> 53 million Overseas
> 
> A 91.3 million debut worldwide is pretty good but  this movie never had a chance in the box office sadly. Next week Turbo, The Conjuring, Red 2 & R.I.P.D come out so this movie will probably be knocked out of the top five.



Did it atleast beat garbage like Grown ups2?


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 14, 2013)

Nope

Grownups 2 grossed higher


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 14, 2013)

It did beat Grown Ups 2 worldwide I believe. People overseas are smart enough not to watch that shit.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't expect the movie to make a billion but a 100+ million seems likely before it's knocked off. Hopefully this won't prevent them from making a sequel some day, it was nice to see something original not an adaptation/reboot/sequel/prequel/remake. I fully expect Transformers 4 to do vastly better than this sadly.

I want GDT to do that Lovecraftian movie he was planning and hope this won't discourage him.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 14, 2013)

The film still has several major countries for release dates.

 France on July 17
Germany on July 18
China on July 31
August 9 release in Spain, Japan, and Brazil

Probably reach 400-450 million worldwide.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 14, 2013)

Oh I can see Japan loving the blatant Toku homage with giant robots vs giant monsters.


----------



## Pineapples (Jul 14, 2013)

Loved this movie!

I was a bit saddened though with the abrupt death of Crimson Typhoon and Cherno Alpha. If Mako hadn't freaked out and almost discharged the cannons in the base, it would have been a 4-2 matchup in favor of the Jaegers. 

Also, wouldn't it been easier to park several Jaegers around the breach? Before the double event, the kaijus were coming one by one. Several Jaegers could have just ganged up on whichever kaiju popped up .


----------



## Bender (Jul 14, 2013)

@Tyler Durden

Can't be helped unfortunately. 

Grown-Ups 2 had the better commercialization.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 14, 2013)

I can't get one thing, if they can eject the pilots from all the Jaegers (except Cherno) then why didn't Idris eject the australian guy before detonating the nuke alone? I mean they did state several times in the movie that he is able to control the Jaeger by himself if needed.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 14, 2013)

There were atleast 2 Kaiju outside?This was also an immediate self destruct compared to the countdown used by Raleigh.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 14, 2013)

They had enough time most of which they wasted looking at each other and talking, Idris could have easily started the ejection the moment he realised they had to self destruct.

Also what the heck was the deal with dinosaurs having two brains... that came out of nowhere


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2013)

It's a reference to Godzilla, who has two brains.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 14, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> They had enough time most of which they wasted looking at each other and talking, Idris could have easily started the ejection the moment he realised they had to self destruct.
> 
> Also what the heck was the deal with dinosaurs having two brains... that came out of nowhere



It was a theory a few years back but it was proven false. I guess Del Toro decided to use it for his film.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 14, 2013)

Stunna said:


> It's a reference to Godzilla, who has two brains.



Damn I really need to watch the classic Godzilla movies soon...



Perverted King said:


> It was a theory a few years back but it was proven false. I guess Del Toro decided to use it for his film.



Well if you think about it there are animals with more than one brain (some arthropods have their brain literally placed on several parts in their bodies) so I guess it works for the Kaiju.

So dinosaurs were sent by the aliens as well?


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 14, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Damn I really need to watch the classic Godzilla movies soon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. Dinosaurs are from Earth. They have similar physical traits. Basically like Kryptonians and humans except that Kryptonians can tear shit up.

It was said that Kaijus did visit Earth before in ancient times but there was to much oxygen in the atmosphere but since the human population started growing more and more the oxygen became thinner (probably due to pollution and being careless with Earth's natural resources).


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 14, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> No. Dinosaurs are from Earth. They have similar physical traits. Basically like Kryptonians and humans except that Kryptonians can tear shit up.
> 
> It was said that Kaijus did visit Earth before in ancient times but there was to much oxygen in the atmosphere but since the human population started growing more and more the oxygen became thinner (probably due to pollution and being careless with Earth's natural resources).



Oh I was left with the impression that dinosaurs were the first wave sent by the aliens when they first stumbled upon Earth. Because the scientist said something like "They were here before! The dinosaurs!" or similar.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 14, 2013)

Yeah, I thought that same. I mean in the dub it went like "they were here before! in the form of dinosaurs!"


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2013)

That's what I heard too.


----------



## Rivers (Jul 14, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Yeah, I thought that same. I mean in the dub it went like "they were here before! in the form of dinosaurs!"



That doesnt quite make sense though. Dinosaurs thrived on prehistoric Earth for 135 million years...compared to mankind's mere recent 2 million years. 

If the dinosaurs were aliens then the conditions were perfect from them...not unsuitable. I just took it that the breach was open during that time when they had a look see, they saw the dinosaurs.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 14, 2013)

I thought the same thing that the dinosaurs were the first ones sent


----------



## Xiammes (Jul 14, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Damn I really need to watch the classic Godzilla movies soon...



This is something you need to do ASAP, the best 28 movies you will ever watch.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 14, 2013)

Rivers said:


> That doesnt quite make sense though. Dinosaurs thrived on prehistoric Earth for 135 million years...compared to mankind's mere recent 2 million years.
> 
> If the dinosaurs were aliens then the conditions were perfect from them...not unsuitable. I just took it that the breach was open during that time when they had a look see, they saw the dinosaurs.



The Kaiju (or dinosaurs) were created to thrive in the enviournment they were sent to, unlike the aliens themselves so it actually makes sense. They sent the dinos who wiped out any living form that was supposed to become dominant and waited for the atmosphere to become suitable for them. While they were waiting a meteor crashed and destroyed the dinos, so the aliens decided to try later.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 14, 2013)

Xiammes said:


> This is something you need to do ASAP, the best 28 movies you will ever watch.



I actually watched most of the original Godzilla movies as a child, I just don't remember them. The strongest memory I have from them is the movie where some parasites fell off of Godzilla and attacked some people in a ship... til this day I can't find which movie it was...

Which reminds me that there were also parasites on the Kaiju in PR, they looked like isopods, possible reference to the Godzilla movie?


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 14, 2013)

I think you're talking about this


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 14, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> I think you're talking about this



Ah yes, thank you!


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 14, 2013)

Fucking Adam Sandler.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 14, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> The film still has several major countries for release dates.
> 
> France on July 17
> Germany on July 18
> ...



Come on, Japan!


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 14, 2013)

I have no idea why they didn't release this in China already.


----------



## Jing (Jul 14, 2013)

Just came back from seeing it. Awesome shit.




Hidd3N_NiN said:


> Just watched this and it was awesome. So many awesome fistpump moments once the story gets to the Hong Kong battle and it just becomes epic all the way to the end. While the story was simple, I think it was told really well. Great execution all the way. This was probably the best movie of the Summer by far IMO.
> 
> At the cinema where I watched this, there was one particularly funny moment when
> 
> ...





Tranquil Fury said:


> Yeah that final Kaiju kill in Hong Kong got a lot of "woahs" in my theater too.



This so much. I showed my dad a trailer, but I dont think it showed Gypsy falling from the atmosphere. But when that happened I heard him, and alot of other people just do a collective "Whoa..."


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 14, 2013)

i thought that the kaiju killed the dinosaurs and then found they still couldn't survive in our atmosphere, so had to abandon their effort to colonize.  the dinosaurs weren't kaiju though.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Jul 14, 2013)

*The good.*

>*Idris motherfucking elba*
>Charlie Hunnam, while delivering alot of the cheese, was somewhat likeable.
>Rinko's character Mako was gorgeous, couldn't take my eyes off her, until she opened her mouth.
>The Kaiju were well varied.
>The fights were actually coherent.
>CGI Was incredible, and colorful.
>Dat soundtrack
>ALL of Ron Perlmans scenes reminded me of Hellboy, which is a good thing. 
>The world building was pretty great, I liked the little black market for all the parts and what not.
>The white suits at the beginning were way more aesthetic then the later black ones (Should have been Idris' suit).
>The flare gun scene was hilarious in that i could actually imagine you crazy aussie's doing such a thing.
> The Chinese Jaeger DID do something unlike what some had me believe, and it was sweet.


*The bad*
>Australian Accents.
>The scientists (well not towards the end)
>The middle is fairly slow.
>
*Spoiler*: __ 



Russian Jeager did fuck all.



>Cheese, cheese everywhere.
>
*Spoiler*: __ 



There should have been tension between the countries forced to work together, but ultimately humanity drives us together, then on the smaller scale the subtle banter between the crews, subtly ripping on one another.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 14, 2013)

There was tension. The movie just gave it a mention and skipped over it into the final days of the war.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 14, 2013)

i'm not even mad about the australian accents anymore, if pacific rim gets beat by grown ups 2 on the opening weekend, americans don't deserve to be in movies no more :smfh


----------



## Star★Platinum (Jul 14, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i'm not even mad about the australian accents anymore, if pacific rim gets beat by grown ups 2 on the opening weekend, americans don't deserve to be in movies no more :smfh



It's people who CamRip it, then have the nerve to complain when Grownups 10 or Hangover 13 come out.. It's like.. Del Toro had the balls to make something somewhat original and exciting, yet no-one supports it and wonders why we're stuck with rehash after rehash.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 14, 2013)

X Itachi X said:


> *The good.*
> 
> >*Idris motherfucking elba*
> >Charlie Hunnam, while delivering alot of the cheese, was somewhat likeable.
> ...



The movie is already fairly long; there's a lot you could have put into the movie, but ultimately was about robots vs monsters, and I'm glad Del Toro didn't try to half-ass both the story and the fight scenes.  

There's little quibbles to had with it, but it delivered on everything it said it would, which is all we can really ask for in a movie like this.  I'm sure a lot of stuff had to be cut in order to get it down to a reasonable movie time.  Not all movies can make people stay in the theater for 3 hours like Lord of the Rings can.


----------



## Star★Platinum (Jul 14, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> The movie is already fairly long; there's a lot you could have put into the movie, but ultimately was about robots vs monsters, and I'm glad Del Toro didn't try to half-ass both the story and the fight scenes.
> 
> There's little quibbles to had with it, but it delivered on everything it said it would, which is all we can really ask for in a movie like this.  I'm sure a lot of stuff had to be cut in order to get it down to a reasonable movie time.  Not all movies can make people stay in the theater for 3 hours like Lord of the Rings can.



 i would have watched this for three hours.

Hopefully if sales are good enough (it's not looking too great, niche audience i guess?) We'll have a sequel or prequel detailing the events. (isn't there a comic book prequel?).


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 14, 2013)

So would I.

But Joe and Jane Shmoe probably would not have.

All we can hope for is the ulta-mega-super-happyfuntime edition when it gets released having all the supplemental material.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 14, 2013)

X Itachi X said:


> *The good.*
> 
> >*Idris motherfucking elba*
> >Charlie Hunnam, while delivering alot of the cheese, was somewhat likeable.
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Like Stunna said there was a mention of countries having to pool their sources together, but since it didn't really focus on that I think it was just glanced over. I think it was somewhat implied though. 

And then you had the little things here and there, like the way the other crews would look at Raleigh. I thought that was some sort of implication of possibly country to country tension although it never really boiled over. Well there was his fight with Chuck, but that was more personal obviously.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]tj-edq36_gk[/YOUTUBE]




X Itachi X said:


> *The good.*
> 
> >*Idris motherfucking elba*
> >Charlie Hunnam, while delivering alot of the cheese, was somewhat likeable.
> ...




Iam glad there was no America vs Every one else tension, Id like to think Humanity can put its shit to the side with Giant Monsters wrecking cities and people dying in the millions all over the world


Also you say Cheese like its a bad thing

The movie wouldn't of worked  if they went the Nolan, Super serious i hate the source material route


----------



## Patchouli (Jul 14, 2013)

This movie.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 14, 2013)

I fucking loved the movie. 

Loved the action, story was great, and the audience in the theater I was in gave it a thunderous applause in the end. 

Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 14, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> The Kaiju (or dinosaurs) were created to thrive in the enviournment they were sent to, unlike the aliens themselves so it actually makes sense. They sent the dinos who wiped out any living form that was supposed to become dominant and waited for the atmosphere to become suitable for them. While they were waiting a meteor crashed and destroyed the dinos, so the aliens decided to try later.



The Dinosaurs were never created by the Kaiju Masters. The Kaiju Masters visited Earth during the Triassic period but the atmosphere was not habitable for them so they decided to move on to other planets until later on in which they will use their Kaijus first to conquer the planet and make sure the pollution takes its tool on the planet. Is probably the strategy the have used to conquer every other planet. 

Humans were careless and pollution allowed the masters to send their Kaijus (who probably wouldn't have survived the atmosphere during the Triassic Era as well) and tha masters tested Earth's defenses for years. They said there were 46 Kaiju attacks since the first Kaiju appeared but 14 were in 2024 which means the Kaijus have become more and more adapted to Earth's atmosphere and the masters can now do the finishing touches on their plans. It was also pointed out that Kaiju blood is highly toxic and causes damage to the environment so basically the Kaijus finished off the oxygen required for the masters to arrive on Earth every time a Kaiju was killed. It was actually a smart move. Once they got what they need all they need to do is get rid off the Jaegers so they started sending the Kaijus in groups to destroy the Jaegers and the major cities around the world devastating mankind's resources.

Of course now that the portal is closed it will be interesting to see if they decide to open another portal and if the governments don't get careless and start building more Jaegers. A sequel is definitely perfectly set up but is up to the box office numbers to make it happen.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Rivers (Jul 15, 2013)

Damn...Sydney Shatterdome protecting a whole quadrant by itself, while only having two Jagers to control.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 15, 2013)

Rivers said:


> Damn...Sydney Shatterdome protecting a whole quadrant by itself, while only having two Jagers to control.



Striker Eureka is the first and only Mark-5 Jaeger so no surprised there. The Vulcan Specter is a Mark-3 Jaeger which puts him in the level of Gipsy Danger. Looks like Australian protected themselves well. 

I really want to see a sequel just to see how far will they go with the Jaeger program revived and Mark-4 and Mark-5 Jaegers being created.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 15, 2013)

we obviously need to see some jaegers that are better adapted to flying threats, deep ocean threats, and space threats.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 15, 2013)

Just watched. I loved it. It was the robots vs kaiju film I have expected. My favorite film this summer. Too bad it was not able to cancel the apocalypse which was Grown Ups 2. I really want this to have a sequel or a collaboration with Godzilla. Here is hoping it would still have legs to be able to pull up a decent earnings.


----------



## Rivers (Jul 15, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> Striker Eureka is the first and only Mark-5 Jaeger so no surprised there. The Vulcan Specter is a Mark-3 Jaeger which puts him in the level of Gipsy Danger. Looks like Australian protected themselves well.
> 
> I really want to see a sequel just to see how far will they go with the Jaeger program revived and Mark-4 and Mark-5 Jaegers being created.



Well, some do consider Striker Eureka to be on a similar level to a Category 5. 

At least to the point of giving it a good battle 1 on 1 (as long as it doesn't have Organic EMP hax or something similar).


----------



## tinlunlau (Jul 15, 2013)

I cringed seeing myself on the big screen.  I'm actually kinda surprised Guillermo had a very clear side shot of me eating a plate of refried beans in the cafetaria scene.  roflmao!!!


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Jul 15, 2013)

Rivers said:


> Damn...Sydney Shatterdome protecting a whole quadrant by itself, while only having two Jagers to control.



Most bases rarely had more than one Jaegar at a time, they got trashed and decommissioned pretty often


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 15, 2013)

wasnt Coyote Tango supposed to be in the film?


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2013)

Tango was the Jaeger Pentecost used to save Rinko.


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 15, 2013)

Movie was awesome. Best this summer...probably best for a lot of summers if I think about it.

I never been that happy leaving a theater. It doesn't just put a lot of bad movies to shame. It puts a lot of movies I liked to shame (Iron Man 3, Star Trek 2).

My only complaint is not seeing a lot of the Russian and Chinese Jaeger before they got owned. Story wise I understood it made sense for a "Double Event" to pretty much wipe the floor with even multiple Jaegers since the Kaiju have to seem dangerous or we'd wonder why this world was in such a bad state.

The fights were spectacular, I forgot what action scenes were like before the invention of shaky cam. Crisp clean combat that gets your blood pumping. The fight in Hong Kong in particular will be rewatched for years I believe.

In fact I think this entire movie is going to have a lot more longevity than any other movies that have come out in years. I loved Iron Man, and I own, but I'll be honest I probably haven't watched it in 2 years. I'm already planning on seeing Pacific Rim again this Friday (convinced a different pack of friends to go), and when it comes out on Blu Ray I'm gonna rewatch it that day.


----------



## Littlefinger (Jul 15, 2013)

Just saw this movie in IMAX 3D. Simply amazing and just seamless is all I can say. The process Del Toro went through with the conversion made the extra cash worth it.

The action scenes were on point.
The main characters didn't have any mushy-mushy moments and it felt like something where it can be interpretated that their friendship became stronger as opposed to them sucking face and being all over each other at a dime.

Best film so far this year, IMO.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Striker Eureka for bro tier. 




Wish Cherno Alpha had more to it though. Jaeger looked boss.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 15, 2013)

Stunning movie. A wonderful experience. Del Torro deserves an award for visual achievement; I have never seen a movie with such visual wonder. 8.5/ 10 for me; there were a few specific things that bothered me but the insane visuals and solid story (in comparison to other actions movies) was enough to make it a great experience.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 15, 2013)

Gonna see it this Friday. Can't wait


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 15, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> They had enough time most of which they wasted looking at each other and talking, Idris could have easily started the ejection the moment he realised they had to self destruct.
> 
> Also what the heck was the deal with dinosaurs having two brains... that came out of nowhere



Scientists used to believe that certain dinosaurs - like Stegosaurus - logically needed to have two brains to compensate for their bulk and body shape. It was believed the secondary, smaller brain was located around the hip. Scientists still believe there was a large nerve bundle there but no longer classify it as a true brain.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 15, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Tango was the Jaeger Pentecost used to save Rinko.



Is actually the only Jaeger left as well since it never was destroyed just retired.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 15, 2013)

Maybe they should add wings to the jaegers if there are more Kaijus that can fly. Would be interesting having some air battles.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 15, 2013)

NeoDMC said:


> The fights were spectacular, I forgot what action scenes were like before the invention of shaky cam. Crisp clean combat that gets your blood pumping. The fight in Hong Kong in particular will be rewatched for years I believe.
> 
> .




Crisp and clean? Almost all the fights you had your vision blocked by rain, or the camera would be too close to the avatars fighting.


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2013)

Loved the film. Just came back from seeing it. Was totally's awesome.

Not too freaking amazing (which is the highest praise) but it's enough to cure my boredom.

3.5/5


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 15, 2013)

*How Big Will 'Pacific Rim' Be In China?*



> It's hard to watch Pacific Rim without thinking that it was built to play well in China.
> 
> Pacific Rim prominently features Chinese characters who pilot Crimson Typhoon (pictured above), one of the strongest robots featured in the film. The appeal doesn't stop there. It's no coincidence that while taking time off from fighting invading aliens the pilots are seen playing basketball, a wildly popular sport in China. "China is our number one market outside of the United States," Heidi Ueberroth, president of NBA International, told Reuters earlier this year. "The growth has been very significant and very much on track, and we are very much still just scratching the surface."
> 
> ...



60 million? That's a lot of cash but China has become a huge market.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 15, 2013)

> Pacific Rim prominently features Chinese characters who pilot Crimson Typhoon (pictured above), one of the strongest robots featured in the film.



this made me chuckle :smb


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 15, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> this made me chuckle :smb



The funny thing is that Gypsy is supposed to be weaker than Cherno Alpha and Crimson Typhoon


----------



## Stunna (Jul 15, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> The funny thing is that Gypsy is supposed to be weaker than Cherno Alpha and Crimson Typhoon


Their power came from their powerful synchronization, not Danger's model--though it did get a power boost after its recovery.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 15, 2013)

So the people that went to see grown ups 3 dont have the right to bitch about hangover 10, grown ups 8, and shitformers and that kind of crap movies right?

These people... they are the ones that keep giving us crap movies.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 15, 2013)

People are idiots. They'll complain about shit films and sequels, but then be first in line to watch the new shit house comedy or Johnny Depp film.


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 15, 2013)

When are you going to watch it?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2013)

tinlunlau said:


> I cringed seeing myself on the big screen.  I'm actually kinda surprised Guillermo had a very clear side shot of me eating a plate of refried beans in the cafetaria scene.  roflmao!!!


I dunno why nobody else acknowledged this but how'd you get to be in the movie?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 15, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> The funny thing is that Gypsy is supposed to be weaker than Cherno Alpha and Crimson Typhoon


CT is Mark-4

Cherno is a Mark-*1*

Gypsy was Mark-3, but Mako modified it, probably means a 4 or 3++


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 15, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> CT is Mark-4
> 
> Cherno is a Mark-*1*
> 
> Gypsy was Mark-3, but Mako modified it, probably means a 4 or 3++



Is true. Cherno is a Mark-1. You wouldn't think that with the armor and power stats. It is very slow though but is probably due to its size.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 15, 2013)

it's also the heaviest


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2013)

Anyone else think of Neon Genesis Evangelion Rei Ayanami when they saw Mako Mori in Pacific Rim?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 15, 2013)

Bender said:


> Anyone else think of Neon Genesis Evangelion Rei Ayanami when they saw Mako Mori in Pacific Rim?



we all thought it bender they weren't subtle.


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2013)

@Zen-Aku

Ha!

Just thought it wasn't clear seeing as Tvtropes also put that up on the bios.


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 15, 2013)

:Just saw the film today, kaijus were awesome


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just as i thought, nobody can kill Hellboy


----------



## Gnome (Jul 15, 2013)

My biggest issue with this movie is they seemed to play the same song over and over and over.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 15, 2013)

Bender said:


> @Zen-Aku
> 
> Ha!
> 
> Just thought it wasn't clear seeing as Tvtropes also put that up on the bios.



So even for this obvious homage, you had to get it from a site?  Not surprised.


----------



## Karasu (Jul 15, 2013)

Lulz - it was a huge brick of cheese.  Pretty fun.


----------



## kluang (Jul 15, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> People are idiots. They'll complain about shit films and sequels, but then be first in line to watch the new shit house comedy or Johnny Depp film.



Grown ups 2 is  an Adam Sandler comedy movie

meaning its a below par comedy movie

Why people still line up I dunno


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 15, 2013)

Lol holy crap any one else see the official height chart that the film developers gave out?

Does the kaiju silhouette look familiar to anyone?


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2013)

@Mider T

No you idiot, I was seeing if tvtropes also noticed the resemblance between Mako and Rei and put it in the character bios page.

EDIT:

@Ennoea

Since Sandler ain't switch up the formulas for his comedy movies it's difficult for me to go see them. Though since some other folks don't care I'm not too surprised.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 15, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> Striker Eureka is the first and only Mark-5 Jaeger so no surprised there. The Vulcan Specter is a Mark-3 Jaeger which puts him in the level of Gipsy Danger. Looks like Australian protected themselves well.
> 
> I really want to see a sequel just to see how far will they go with the Jaeger program revived and Mark-4 and Mark-5 Jaegers being created.


 peru also semed to be protecting itself with its Jaegers, and according to tvtropes they cut matador fury out because of time concerns can someone confirm this, anyways, I hope the they include more of the Chinese and the Russian jeagers on the director's cut. I'll go see it Friday


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 15, 2013)

No, because Del Toro has'nt seen NGE and NGE is a pile of crap that invented nothing new in terms of character archtypes or giant robot vs giant monster which existed since the days of Mazinger, Getter Robo, GaoGaiGar and others. Mako and Rei have nothing in common considering Mako is not enigmatic or some emotionless jailbait archtype or revealed as some mysterious being that is not human.

She has emotions from the start, open about her attraction to the main, has biological parents, is not part of a love triangle, is not enigmatic or anything associated with Rei. Mako is also human and not related to the Kaiju or their alien creators.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 15, 2013)

^Agreed. The only similarity is that they are both female


----------



## Bender (Jul 15, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> No, because Del Toro has'nt seen NGE and NGE is a pile of crap that invented nothing new in terms of character archtypes or giant robot vs giant monster which existed since the days of Mazinger, Getter Robo, GaoGaiGar and others.



And you're the fucking einstein of what makes a masterpiece mecha series.
NGE made Kaiju vs Mech battles cool. Also the angels are one of the most creative alien-monsters in a show.

So what if it doesn't live up to your standards of Days of Mazinger, Getter Robo, GaoGaiGar like anyone would even call those fresh ideas.

It isn't just Rei but the having to synchronize with the Jaegar reminded me of the Eva's and them feeling the same pain from any limbic injury inflicted on the mech.

If Evangelion was shit iconic movie stars like Gwennyth Paltrow, Robin Williams wouldn't pay attention to it.




> She has emotions from the start, open about her attraction to the main, has biological parents, is not part of a love triangle, is not enigmatic or anything associated with Rei. Mako is also human and not related to the Kaiju or their alien creators.



No duh, it's her hairstyle also the premise of a semi-quiet girl showing interest in piloting a mecha. That and there's her having a unique relationship with the director or "Marshal" of the Jaegar project.

Here's the detailed tvtropes comparison of Mako Mori and Rei:



> A young Japanese woman with a tragic past who considers her boss something of a father figure, is emotionally reserved most of the time, and has (partially) blue hair? Sounds like some traits are based on Neon Genesis Evangelion's Rei.




And here's the Marshall Stacker Pentecost and Gendo Ikari comparison:



> Gendo: A parental figure who runs the operation and maintains a cold, distant facade and is beholden to his mysterious superiors. Gendo has his burned hands from saving Rei, and Stacker has been "burned" by radiation poisoning from Coyote Tango, which he used to save Mako, albeit accidentally


----------



## NeoDMC (Jul 15, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Crisp and clean? Almost all the fights you had your vision blocked by rain, or the camera would be too close to the avatars fighting.



You're kidding right? I don't know about you but I could see pretty much everything during the Hong Kong fight without missing a beat. If you thought Pacific Rim's fights were hard to see, then you must have to see an eye doctor every time you watch Transformers or The Dark Knight trilogy.

Edit: Would have really loved to see Matador Fury, cuz right now I just imagine a Gypsy style Jaeger with a giant Sombrero fighting the Kaiju (I know racist).


----------



## Əyin (Jul 15, 2013)

Mako seems closer to Mikasa Ackerman for me


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 16, 2013)

kluang said:


> Grown ups 2 is  an Adam Sandler comedy movie
> 
> meaning its a below par comedy movie
> 
> Why people still line up I dunno



He was funny once...before the dark times


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 16, 2013)

ugh

Stop quoting tvtropes.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 16, 2013)

Technically he's quoting Star Wars.

The Trope Namer.


----------



## The Big G (Jul 16, 2013)

> "Pacific Rim" Japanese voice cast
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Another thing Mako and Rei have in common....the same voice! 

Kinda odd they didn't have Rinko just dub herself...


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jul 16, 2013)

NeoDMC said:


> Edit: Would have really loved to see Matador Fury, cuz right now I just imagine a Gypsy style Jaeger with a giant Sombrero fighting the Kaiju (I know racist).


I know we will probably never see it since I imagine it was cut pretty early from the plot 
But at least some art on it would be nice, also that directors cut extra hour better be about Cherno alpha and crimson typhoon being awesome, I must admit tho that I've always been bias towards cherno alpha and thought crimson typhoon was the second best looking one after eureka striker of course 






@at Big G: I guess the Japanese decided that this one was once in a lifetime chance, now or never kinda mentality


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 16, 2013)

NeoDMC said:


> You're kidding right? I don't know about you but I could see pretty much everything during the Hong Kong fight without missing a beat. If you thought Pacific Rim's fights were hard to see, then you must have to see an eye doctor every time you watch Transformers or The Dark Knight trilogy.
> 
> Edit: Would have really loved to see Matador Fury, cuz right now I just imagine a Gypsy style Jaeger with a giant Sombrero fighting the Kaiju (I know racist).



soooo...this?


----------



## platinumtree (Jul 16, 2013)

I hope the designs for mecha are cool enough...


----------



## Guy Gardner (Jul 16, 2013)

> Toru Furuya (Amuro Ray in Mobile Suit Gundam, Tuxedo Mask in Sailor Moon)
> 
> as Dr. Newton Geizler (Charlie Day)



I originally read this as 


*CHARLIE DAY AS TUXEDO MASK*​


----------



## Tom Servo (Jul 16, 2013)

Guy Gardner said:


> I originally read this as
> 
> 
> *CHARLIE DAY AS TUXEDO MASK*​





Lol love that episode, Danny DeVito as a troll is one of the most hilarious things ever.


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2013)

@The Big G

Also noticed that when I wents on tvtropes. Talks about ironic


----------



## TylerDurden (Jul 16, 2013)

the japs are unlucky to miss the appeal of Charlie Day's voice that's for sure

Other than their local voice cast is pretty solid.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 16, 2013)

i wonder if mako not doing her own voice over is something to do with actors union rules or something


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jul 16, 2013)

I'm planning to go to the theatre tonight. Is this movie any good? 
I dont care very much for visual effects, i'm looking for interesting characters and a storyline with some depth or at least fast paced emotions.

I liked Avatar but im not the type for stuff like Transformers or Godzilla. From Del Toro i loved The Labyrinth of the faun, but if Pacific Rim is only about fighting robots then i would rather see again Evangelion or even Gureen Lagann.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 16, 2013)

it's probably as good as avatar or better,  some characters get developed but don't expect deep interesting characters, it's a heavy duty action sci fi film with a great world built.  its 100x better than transformers and what godzilla (?).  get at me if u don't agree


----------



## Bender (Jul 16, 2013)

@NarutoSimpsonUltimate

Hells to the no holmes

The mecha are way sweeter in Pacific Rim than in James Cameron's Avatar .


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 16, 2013)

favorite kaiju ?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 16, 2013)

easily Otachi for me


that flight was


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 16, 2013)

Leatherback, Such a beast


----------



## santanico (Jul 16, 2013)

Bender said:


> @NarutoSimpsonUltimate
> 
> Hells to the no holmes
> 
> The mecha are way sweeter in Pacific Rim than in James Cameron's Avatar .



I second that. Not to mention I hated Avatar


----------



## Rivers (Jul 16, 2013)

I hated Avatar too...or more like it was mediocre with people praising the hell out the World and its VFX (people who have never experienced game cinematics/cut scenes before).

Pacific Rim has waaay more style and while more niche orientated...Im right in that niche so I found it way more satisfying than Avatar.


----------



## Judecious (Jul 16, 2013)

Saw this last night and it was amazing. 9/10


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 16, 2013)

Despicable Me 2 just won't die

Monday Box Office

Despicable Me 2- $5,644,230
Grown Ups 2- $4,759,943
Pacific Rim- $4,057,108

Despicable Me is definitely taking 3rd or 4th place in the weekend box office this week. Sadly this movie will probably be out of the top five unless one of the new releases flops. The Conjuring will do good for sure but Red 2 and R.I.P.D can flop.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 16, 2013)

So guys, Striker Eureka is the strongest Jaeger no? Is it pretty safe to assume that it would have taken both Category 4 Kaijus if not for that EMP wave?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Also, did that Category 5 Kaiju take a nuke (the nuke that was supposed to be dropped in the breach) at point blank and STILL survive?






> Despicable Me 2 just won't die
> 
> Monday Box Office
> 
> ...



You know, people probably think they are doing their children a favor by taking them to Grown ups or Despicable me; if only they knew how much happier their children would be if taken to Pacific Rim 
I took my little bros to it and they went crazy over the film; they could hardly even sit down on their seats.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 16, 2013)

Despicable me 2 doing good is fine, Grown ups 2 should die. But yeah, does'nt look good for the Rim in U.S, hopefully the rest of us in the world can help it's overall total even if it goes down fast in America.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 16, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> So guys, Striker Eureka is the strongest Jaeger no? Is it pretty safe to assume that it would have taken both Category 4 Kaijus if not for that EMP wave?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Striker Eureka was kicking Slattern's butt and the Category 5 Kaiju had to call for back up. I'm pretty sure Striker Eureka could take on Category 5-6 Kaijus with no problems while Gipsy seems to do well with Category 4 and there wasn't enough to judge on whether or not it could take a Category 5. But yes Slattern did took a nuke (after being stabbed repeatedly) and it took Gipsy's nuclear chest core to burn its internal organs.

If there is a sequel you can expect category 4-5 Kaijus going through that portal like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 16, 2013)

what would they doo for a sequal?


----------



## Gabe (Jul 16, 2013)

Zen-aku said:


> what would they doo for a sequal?



Atlantic Rim but i would not mind a prequel though see more of the first Jaegers in action


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 16, 2013)

Del Toro talks about his ideas for the sequel here



I like the idea of two Mexican convicts piloting a Jaeger.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 16, 2013)

Kaiju vs. Evil Jaegers would be awesome or focusing on the Aliens side maybe their oint of view would be interesting. as well as the 2 Mexican pilots.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 16, 2013)

Gabe said:


> Atlantic Rim but i would not mind a prequel though see more of the first Jaegers in action



They stole the title "Atlantic Rim" in a Pacific Rim rip off.

[YOUTUBE]TVpQmZmKNmo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gabe (Jul 16, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> They stole the title "Atlantic Rim" in a Pacific Rim rip off.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]TVpQmZmKNmo[/YOUTUBE]



that's funny. Wonder if there will be other rip offs like Indian Rim, Arctic RIM and Southern RIM


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 16, 2013)

would indian rim be a bolywood musical with mechs?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 16, 2013)

So del Toro came out and specifically said he was inspired by Tetsumon-28.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## Mider T (Jul 16, 2013)

Gabe said:


> that's funny. Wonder if there will be other rip offs like Indian Rim, Arctic RIM and Southern RIM



...why?  It refers to the plates not the oceans.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 16, 2013)

Mider T said:


> ...why?  It refers to the plates not the oceans.



i was joking that they will start making their own version of pacific rim with different names like they did with the one called Atlantic RIM. I just did not think it out fully that it was about the plates.


----------



## Zhariel (Jul 16, 2013)

Why do they keep suplexing these monsters into the water? I know trying to make sense of this movie is silly, but I was like "What are you doing!??!"


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 16, 2013)

Graeme said:


> Why do they keep suplexing these monsters into the water? I know trying to make sense of this movie is silly, but I was like "What are you doing!??!"



That was definitely a part of the fight that had be scratching my head.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 16, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



IMO that was partially why Crimson Typhoon got screwed over. Putting distance between it and the kaiju it was fighting gave it a chance to recover. If it could have pulled off the same move except without the throw and instead ending up on its back I think it would have been able to cut that kaiju to ribbons.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 17, 2013)

Shark Skin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> IMO that was partially why Crimson Typhoon got screwed over. Putting distance between it and the kaiju it was fighting gave it a chance to recover. If it could have pulled off the same move except without the throw and instead ending up on its back I think it would have been able to cut that kaiju to ribbons.




*Spoiler*: __ 



It was a horrible strategy from the beginning. Cherno Alpha was to slow to dodge the acid and to slow for Leatherback as well. It should have been Crimson Typhoon and Striker Eureka in battle since they are both fast Jaegers and Cherno Alpha is a tank. Of course Leatherback could have still used the EMP but with a faster reacting Striker Eureka it would have been hard.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 17, 2013)

ok, so what's the chances that elysium bombs too, and sci fi genre is wrecked for the next 4 years?


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 17, 2013)

Elysium really doesn't look good in my opinion


----------



## Kuya (Jul 17, 2013)

Movie was badass as fuck.
I saw it in IMAX, so the sound made it way more intense and the fights more 

I was of course high, but this movie had me engaged the entire time. I'm also a HUGE Sons of Anarchy fan, so seeing both Jax and Clay pretty much portray similar characters (personality-wise) like who they are in the show made it even better.

(Dat scene wit lil asian girl flashback was SO trippy and intense)

10/10

there will be a sequel for sure. recommend that you watch stoned.


----------



## Rivers (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## The Big G (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## Perverted King (Jul 17, 2013)

Am I the only one who didn't have a problem with the acting in this movie?


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 17, 2013)

No your not.


----------



## Karasu (Jul 17, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> Am I the only one who didn't have a problem with the acting in this movie?



I don't think a whole lot of people showed up expecting Oscar winning performances.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jul 17, 2013)

Finally got to watch this film today.  I missed the IMAX screening but I did go for the D-Box.  Really enjoyed the experience and it's definitely a film that's going into my collection when it's released on Blu Ray/DVD.  I'm really hoping for a limited edition statue like the one for the first Hellboy film.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 17, 2013)

^ that would be so badass. I literally can't wait to get the Blu Ray copy.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 17, 2013)

What the hell is D-Box?


----------



## dream (Jul 17, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> ok, so what's the chances that elysium bombs too, and sci fi genre is wrecked for the next 4 years?



It's almost certain that the movie will bomb. 

What Pacific Rim has grossed so far is disappointing.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 17, 2013)

Elysium has a much better release date and won't be surrounded by family movies as much.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 17, 2013)

I hope it does reach its budget.... I thought the film was great. 

Plus I wanna see a Kaiju/Jaegar hybrid in the potential sequal . 
Sort of like Kiryu.


----------



## Aeon (Jul 17, 2013)

Finally got a chance to go watch it and I thought it was great.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 17, 2013)

It will do well overseas but sadly the US market turned its back on this movie.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 17, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> It will do well overseas but sadly the US market turned its back on this movie.



I blame the timing of its release.


----------



## Eisenheim (Jul 18, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> It will do well overseas but sadly the US market turned its back on this movie.



Yeah, kinda disappointing that the US market opted to see Grown Ups 2. 

I am still optimistic that it would manage to earn more overseas so that they can make a sequel.


----------



## Tifa Lockhart (Jul 18, 2013)

It was basically Evangelion american style. But I really enjoyed it. Will be sad if they don't make a sequel.


----------



## Rivers (Jul 18, 2013)

Graeme said:


> Why do they keep suplexing these monsters into the water? I know trying to make sense of this movie is silly, but I was like "What are you doing!??!"



To be fair, when the Jaegers threw the Kaiju into the water it:
1. Positioned Otachi into Alpha's elbow drop and subsequent piston punches. 
2. Allowed Striker to prep his anti-kaiju missiles.

Looking back, Typhoon didnt decent damage with its Thundercloud Formation, for the rest of the battles, Otachi had gouges right across its belly from that attack. It's tail was actually quite powerful though, able to individually knock Typhoon, Alpha and Gipsy on their assess with just one swipe.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 18, 2013)

I would be more interested in a prequel than a sequel as the back story was very interesting. I would also like to see Idris Alba again as he was really good. As for the main actors; both the main leads were pretty bad actors but del toro filmed it in a way where this wasn't very noticeable (almost Anime like).


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 18, 2013)

Rivers said:


> To be fair, when the Jaegers threw the Kaiju into the water it:
> 1. Positioned Otachi into Alpha's elbow drop and subsequent piston punches.
> 2. Allowed Striker to prep his anti-kaiju missiles.
> 
> Looking back, Typhoon didnt decent damage with its Thundercloud Formation, for the rest of the battles, Otachi had gouges right across its belly from that attack. It's tail was actually quite powerful though, able to individually knock Typhoon, Alpha and Gipsy on their assess with just one swipe.



Personally I think Typhoon should have survived and died in the last battle. It was so sudden as well unlike the Russians horrible death.

One of the things I liked about the movie was that Raleigh wasn't emo and moping about his brother the whole movie. They just gave us enough of the story and that's it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 18, 2013)

the idea of a prequel sucks balls, the only persons with any back story of interest is pentercost and the other dudes dad.  

i would hate to learn of a prequel story where every main character was already related to the main plot even at the beginnning of the attacks.  it's so ridiculous when everything is tied up so neatly.

another reason prequels suck is i'd rather have new developements,  why waste 200 million making a movie that only explains the things leading up to what u already know happened.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 18, 2013)

The one Jeager I really wanted to see was Azure Defiance. 

Crimson Typhoon defended the wall like 7 times right? My friend just laughed and said WTF as it went down xD


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 18, 2013)

crimson typhoon mostly fought level 3 and 4 kaiju, and not a single jaeger survived a fight with 2 kaiju at a time, even with the best pilots, so, it's not surprising crimson typhoon went down pretty quickly in it's fight.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 18, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> the idea of a prequel sucks balls, the only persons with any back story of interest is pentercost and the other dudes dad.
> 
> i would hate to learn of a prequel story where every main character was already related to the main plot even at the beginnning of the attacks.  it's so ridiculous when everything is tied up so neatly.
> 
> another reason prequels suck is i'd rather have new developements,  why waste 200 million making a movie that only explains the things leading up to what u already know happened.



So then you must hate ALL prequels; am I right? Because the majority of them do exactly what you mentioned. Also a prequel would not have to necessarily be around the characters introduced in the movie; it would introduce characters that have died and plus we get to see Idris Elba kick ass in the Cayote Tango. Also, I would love to see how the Jaeger were first developed and what it consisted of.



> crimson typhoon mostly fought level 3 and 4 kaiju, and not a single jaeger survived a fight with 2 kaiju at a time, even with the best pilots, so, it's not surprising crimson typhoon went down pretty quickly in it's fight.



And, Crimson got blindsided by one of the Kaijus.


----------



## Noda. B (Jul 18, 2013)

So I finally watched it yesterday and I already kinda want to watch it again but in Imax 3D. OMG the moment I saw that big flashing sign that said "sword" and then when she cries "FOR MY FAMILY", I was like yes, my life is so complete right now . 

My friend who was sitting beside me just burst out laughing though but idgaf, that scene was probably the highlight of the movie for me, I need a gif of it like now. What I really loved about the movie though was you could tell this was made with a lot of love and I think if you grew up with these kind of mecha anime, it really makes the experience so much better. Del Toro is such a fanboy too I love it. The only thing I was really disappointed about though was how quickly the Chinese and Russian jaegers fell. I really wanted to see more of the badass triplets and the Russian couple. 'sigh'


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 18, 2013)

i'm not gonna deny it, i generallly can't stand prequels, especially if there isn't a good reason to do it.   i mean  xmen first class is as good a prequel as there is, and yet it doesn't really tell u about anything other than magneto's character, and i'm just not satisfied with that,bc magneto was pretty much defeated by the end of xmen 3 (and  i would kind of hope he goes away, he's been the villain for too long in xmen movies).

i generally prefer the stories just move along, maybe after a couple of movies , if there's a good enough reason to do a prequel, then yeah, but i just don't see it being interesting , my personal opinion.


----------



## Rivers (Jul 18, 2013)

There's plenty of reason to do a prequel here since, this movie was about the 11th hour of the Kaiju War. What about the other "10 hours" of the war? 



Actually, from what I got from people who enjoyed this movie, was that they wanted: 
1. More giant mechs battle monsters. 
2. Lore

Pacific Rim only dealt with the last moments of *4 Jaegers. *You want some more Lore? You want more Jaegers - take your pick lol:  



> *Mark-1*
> Brawler Yukon
> Cherno Alpha
> Coyote Tango
> ...



It would be a waste of current material/lore to have a sequel where you're basically starting all over again:
1. Spend screen time telling/creating new lore about post-Breach closure.
2. Spend screen time telling/creating new enemies post-Breach closure.
3. Spend screen time telling/creating new Jaegers from scratch (Current Jaegers active = 0) post-Breach closure. 

Pacific-Rim was about the dying days of the Jaeger and the end of the war. If people want MORE Pacific-Rim, then go back to the peak of the WAR, when there were* 30 ACTIVE Jaegers* at the same time or when 14 different Kaiju attack in the one year...Telling the stories of the Pilots/Jaegers that fought them to the death and became legends etc. 

Post-Pacific Rim obviously has less going on (besides rebuilding cities) without creating something new that's NOT in the current lore of the story-universe. A prequel would involve SHOWING the LORE we missed in this movie - rather than few events we were TOLD, which couldnt be helped in this* end-war film*, which was another desire I got from reading threads.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 18, 2013)

Rivers said:


> There's plenty of reason to do a prequel here since, this movie was about the 11th hour of the Kaiju War. What about the other "10 hours" of the war?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm not the little at&t girl, i'm going to disagree with wanting "more".

I was quite satisfied with the movie as it was and i'm not gonna pretend i know better than del toro and say , "your movie would be so much better if u just added another mech battle (or what have u)".  

you can get more mech battles out of a sequel, with upgraded mechs and monsters; and more lore out  of flashbacks or the characters simply stating the lore.  

also, something strikes me as off in ur calculation that 14 kaiju attacked in one year.  where do u get that from?  i thought there was a calculation done by the scientists that predicts exponential increase in kaiju attack frequency.  14 in any year seems like alot.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 18, 2013)

BTW, it was del toro who said they didn't want to put in so many jaegers cause it would be too many backstories too follow.  

in ur list u show only 5 jaegers made it in the movie, by that count it would take 2 or 3 prequels to cover the rest of the jaegers.  also, i'm sure some of the first mechs just plain bugged out and were warehoused.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 18, 2013)

This movie was pretty bad.

Mako's entire family being killed?  Including grand-parents, aunts, uncles, cousins, etc?  I could maybe see adopting her after the turning point in the war when refugees are overwhelming civil authorities, but this should have been the dawn of the "rock star" era when pilots are more like celebrities and the destruction should have been fairly small scale.  She would have had people fighting for custody of her...unless the commander kidnapped her for his own reasons and left everyone to assume she had died.

The young Australian pilot dying.  I get that maybe at that point escape was impossible with the nuke being so ridiculously big, but that still spoils things by having escape pods revealed in the next minute of the movie.  It leaves the impression that there was a way out for him, but he didn't take it.  Especially considering the fact that the commander was hyped up to be this amazing guy that could pilot by himself, but he ends up not actually doing much of anything once he is in a mecha.

Ron Pearlman's character was said to be untrustworthy, but that didn't actually amount to anything.  He actually makes a pretty good point that the one scientist through his recklessness endangered everyone.  I guess his death was supposed to be humorous?  At any rate, he wasn't especially shady.  He sold placebos to stupid rich people and cleaned up the mess Kajus left after dying.  He's damn near a hero.

Speaking of that one scientist, I know he kind of saved the day, but he actually caused alot of death.  For one, he kind of figured the Kaju was chasing him, but he still endangered everyone by seeking a shelter.  I think it would have been awesome for the crowd to feed him to the Kaju.  Mob justice.  What's more, by doing what he did, he tipped off the aliens about their plans which caused them to deploy their Kaju early which lead to the destruction of two mechs and the deaths of their pilots.  Because it's unlikely that they would have deployed directly against Hong Kong if that scientist hadn't tipped them off.

A 50,000 foot drop isn't going to cause an object to heat up in the atmosphere.  The atmosphere is not hot and terminal velocity wouldn't cause anything to burn.  If the Kaju had achieved orbital velocity and altitude it would have made sense, but then you'd have a mech floating around in space and flying off hundreds of miles to who knows where.

Think Ironman when Tony broke the SR-71's record.  He flew straight up, hit about 10 miles, and fell right back down.

Nuclear reactors do not work that way!  They do not explode I mean!  They even said it would melt down, but had it blow up anyway.  Any time the word nuclear is attached to a mech, expect it to blow up spectacularly.  I mean, at least in something like Gundam when the suits explode, it's because they're sitting on a couple dozen tons of ordinance and rocket fuel.

They didn't have an oxygen tank attached to those suits?  I mean, even a 15 min reserve would probably be enough for a pilot to reach safety if they were ejected from their mech and left adrift at sea, and it wouldn't even be all that bulky.  Honestly, the whole two pilots gimmick killed the heroics in the film.  It's hard for a character to have a moment when they have to share it with someone else.

Someone told me that the reason they use mechas is to pound Kaju into submission to reduce the environmental impact from killing them...but the mecha seemed to kill them as violently as anything.  And considering the only really effective weapons they had were the missles from the Eureka and the plasma cannon from the Gypsy, wouldn't it have been better to build a chasis around them for fast deployment?


----------



## Rica_Patin (Jul 18, 2013)

I thought it was okay. 
Surprisingly though, Half In The Bag (who I usually agree with on everything) like it a lot more than I did.


----------



## KazeYama (Jul 18, 2013)

Rivers said:


> It would be a waste of current material/lore to have a sequel where you're basically starting all over again:
> 1. Spend screen time telling/creating new lore about post-Breach closure.
> 2. Spend screen time telling/creating new enemies post-Breach closure.
> 3. Spend screen time telling/creating new Jaegers from scratch (Current Jaegers active = 0) post-Breach closure.
> ...



The problem is explaining the missing lore won't really make a very compelling story. From what we saw before the fall of Gypsy Danger the Jaegars had a relatively easy time dealing with the Kaiju. The Kaiju appeared exponentially more frequently leading up the present timeline of the film. This means for existing lore you have to tell a story which focuses on LESS action not more as you have fewer fights spread across more time. Any prequel would be disjointed since in the prime of the Jaegar corp they had multiple jaegars spread across the globe and the fights were 1 v1. Any story or plot would be disjointed without any characters really being a central focus. 

The only real time frame for a prequel would be immediately following the loss of Gypsy Danger and the subsequent ramping up of losses and Kaiju attacks which led to the timeline where the film is slated. Although we know what happens so while there is plenty of action again it lacks any real driving plot since any prequel the rift and Kaiju will remain the center of the plot and we already know the conclusion so what's the point. 

Making a sequel on the other hand is extremely easy. You have the remaining two pilots alive and well to remain as the protagonists. It can occur anytime in the future so the Jaegars can be rebuilt and improved. While Pacific Rim ended pretty clearly with the rift closing it doesn't really answer why the aliens or whatever couldn't just come back and open up another rift in the future. 

Another possible spin is that someone like Hannibal and Newt could join forces and start experimenting on growing their own Kaiju. With the foreshadowing shown by the Kaiju merchandise and the Kaiju cult having humans breeding Kaiju for profits or as new military weapons against each other is a possibility. Once the rift is closed the world no longer has a reason to remain unified or allied. Country rivalries will emerge again leading to the possibility of not only countries creating their own Kaiju to fight against Jaegars but also a global war of Jaegar vs Jaegar or Kaiju vs Kaiju armies. Hell you could have like a return to a cold war or war on terror scenario with the bad guys deploying Kaiju to attack the allied Jaeger forces. 

Sadly lore constricts instead of promotes the chances of a direct prequel since we already know everything that happens. There really isn't a point to putting it to film when the suspense is gone.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 18, 2013)

Wesley said:


> This movie was pretty bad.
> 
> Mako's entire family being killed?  Including grand-parents, aunts, uncles, cousins, etc?  I could maybe see adopting her after the turning point in the war when refugees are overwhelming civil authorities, but this should have been the dawn of the "rock star" era when pilots are more like celebrities and the destruction should have been fairly small scale.  She would have had people fighting for custody of her...unless the commander kidnapped her for his own reasons and left everyone to assume she had died.
> 
> ...



You troll horribly in both this thread and the League thread.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 18, 2013)

KazeYama said:


> The problem is explaining the missing lore won't really make a very compelling story. From what we saw before the fall of Gypsy Danger the Jaegars had a relatively easy time dealing with the Kaiju. The Kaiju appeared exponentially more frequently leading up the present timeline of the film. This means for existing lore you have to tell a story which focuses on LESS action not more as you have fewer fights spread across more time. Any prequel would be disjointed since in the prime of the Jaegar corp they had multiple jaegars spread across the globe and the fights were 1 v1. Any story or plot would be disjointed without any characters really being a central focus.
> 
> The only real time frame for a prequel would be immediately following the loss of Gypsy Danger and the subsequent ramping up of losses and Kaiju attacks which led to the timeline where the film is slated. Although we know what happens so while there is plenty of action again it lacks any real driving plot since any prequel the rift and Kaiju will remain the center of the plot and we already know the conclusion so what's the point.
> 
> ...



the possibilities with a sequel are countless in the right hands, but as with all prequels, there are only enough possibilities to lead u to the current situation, the idea of a prequel is just not that attractive.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 18, 2013)

ok so...i didnt have any interest in this movie....never heard anything about it besides the name and it vaugely being about giant monsters or whatever like cloverfield and never saw any trailers and wasnt planning on seeing it.


 fast forward to yesterday and one of my friends invites me to the movies just to see it. so whatever...went in with 0 expecations and coming out of it this afternoon i just gotta say....it is a crime what is happening to this movie commercially right now. i mean seriously....*grown ups 2* over this good movie? what the fuck is this garbage??  im actually kinda angry right now cause of this


----------



## Mider T (Jul 18, 2013)

Well you only have people like yourself to blame, you admitted yourself you wouldn't have saw it without your friend.  If people actually paid more attention to the movie before it came out this wouldn't be happening.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 18, 2013)

im just scrolling through youtube and every vid on this movie has multimillion views going back even a year and the hype looked to be there.....where the fuck did all the ppl go??


----------



## dream (Jul 18, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> im just scrolling through youtube and every vid on this movie has multimillion views and the hype looked to be there.....where the fuck did all the ppl go??



It was just a few thousand people watching the trailers hundreds of times.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 18, 2013)

i dont believe that....thats ridiculous.....i dont understand


----------



## Mider T (Jul 18, 2013)

I dunno what's not to understand, I just explained it to you.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 19, 2013)

you didnt expain crap!  i remember there being hype and major buzz way before the movie came out...and that was just from vaugely overhearing others about "pacific rim"


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2013)

You remember hearing about it but you didn't follow through on the movie and it's hype, like most people.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 19, 2013)

Well I was in downtown New York today and everyone was talking about going to see Pacific Rim. I hope it stay strong in its second week but it looks like Turbo, Despicable Me 2 and The Conjuring will take the top 3 spots. It will reach its budget by the end of the week.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 19, 2013)

i don't know if the conjuring will take a spot from pacific rim, horror movies don't need big legs to make their money back.  

the movie doesn't open in asia till august/september (?) so it will make a ton of dough there, and be good to go.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 19, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i don't know if the conjuring will take a spot from pacific rim, horror movies don't need big legs to make their money back.
> 
> the movie doesn't open in asia till august/september (?) so it will make a ton of dough there, and be good to go.



China is on July 31st (Hong Kong tomorrow I believe) and Japan on August 9th.


----------



## Slice (Jul 19, 2013)

Saw it yesterday and my local cinema moved the showing to a smaller room (and by extension: screen) because they didnt sell a lot of tickets.
That was on opening day, so i expect the movie to bomb here (Germany) too.


----------



## T4R0K (Jul 19, 2013)

Damn, that movie brought me back to NF !!! I was so curious to read all the reactions of you people !



Zen-aku said:


> we all thought it bender they weren't subtle.



To be honest, I think we could start a list of what made anyone here think of what anime. There's so many references inside it !! My GF gave the "don't mention any anime or I rip your balls off" stare, lol !!



> It was basically Evangelion american style. But I really enjoyed it. Will be sad if they don't make a sequel.



It'd be sad to reduce it to that.

I really loved that movie ! It contained many refs to many animes, and respected the codes of the Giant Robo genre very closely ! I want to list all the things, but that'd certainly sound annoying, right ?

I was a little sad about :

*Spoiler*: __ 



- No "white" + smile when Pentecost went out gloriously (nevermind the Aussie kid). It could have been "Kamina-level"


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 19, 2013)

T4R0K said:


> I really loved that movie ! It contained many refs to many animes, and respected the codes of the Giant Robo genre very closely ! I want to list all the things, but that'd certainly sound annoying, right ?



one of my favorites was the first time the jaegers were shown being deployed and the pilots were shown to be 
*Spoiler*: __ 



in the head which was not attached to the body, and then it was attaching to the rest of the body


 that shit looked so cool


----------



## αshɘs (Jul 19, 2013)

artbook review:


----------



## Wesley (Jul 19, 2013)

T4R0K said:


> I was a little sad about :
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



The bomb did all the work and didn't even work.


----------



## T4R0K (Jul 19, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> one of my favorites was the first time the jaegers were shown being deployed and the pilots were shown to be
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



If the robot made a pose and something exploded in the background, I would have gone nuts !



> The bomb did all the work and didn't even work.



Hence the "could".


----------



## Wesley (Jul 19, 2013)

Another thing that bothers me is that we were told it was supposed to be a story about humanity banding together, but right from the beginning that narrative is completely abandoned and we're left with a private military group trying to make ends meet in what amounts to a personal crusade for all anyone could know.  The nations of the planet decide to cut their losses and abandon the Pacific..even the ones that really couldn't afford to do anything like that.

So pretty much everyone on the planet is a dick, except Pentecost who may be a kidnapper.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 19, 2013)

Wesley said:


> This movie was pretty bad.
> 
> Mako's entire family being killed?  Including grand-parents, aunts, uncles, cousins, etc?  I could maybe see adopting her after the turning point in the war when refugees are overwhelming civil authorities, but this should have been the dawn of the "rock star" era when pilots are more like celebrities and the destruction should have been fairly small scale.  She would have had people fighting for custody of her...unless the commander kidnapped her for his own reasons and left everyone to assume she had died.



Oh wow here come the horrible straw grasping. How are you deriving this information when there was a massive time-skip that left all of this unexplained? How do you know her grandparents were still alive? How do you know she had uncles or aunts? Did you really want Del-Toro to spend another 10 minutes explaining WHAT happened to the rest of her family lmao? Come on man use some common sense. Its safe to assume that either she had no more family; they all died during that attack or there was simply some other measure in which the commander adopted her. You are just trying to find stupid reasons to hate on this movie.



> The young Australian pilot dying.  I get that maybe at that point escape was impossible with the nuke being so ridiculously big, but that still spoils things by having escape pods revealed in the next minute of the movie.  It leaves the impression that there was a way out for him, but he didn't take it. * Especially considering the fact that the commander was hyped up to be this amazing guy that could pilot by himself*, but he ends up not actually doing much of anything once he is in a mecha.



Did you MISS THE PART where he was DYING? Piloting the Jaeger in the first place would have probably lead to his death if he survived somehow let alone PILOTING IT ALONE. He ends up not doing anything? He was slapping around a category 5 kaiju; the category 5 kaiju had to call for help.....You also have to take in the fact that he NEVER drifted with the Australian guy before; think about how hard it must have been in the first place.

The talk between the Australian guy and his dad basically confirmed that he would most likely die; in fact the general impression was that they were ALL going for a suicide mission.




> Ron Pearlman's character was said to be untrustworthy, but that didn't actually amount to anything.  He actually makes a pretty good point that the one scientist through his recklessness endangered everyone.  I guess his death was supposed to be humorous?  At any rate, he wasn't especially shady.  He sold placebos to stupid rich people and cleaned up the mess Kajus left after dying.  He's damn near a hero.



He didn't die.



> Speaking of that one scientist, I know he kind of saved the day, but he actually caused alot of death.  For one, he kind of figured the Kaju was chasing him, but he still endangered everyone by seeking a shelter.  I think it would have been awesome for the crowd to feed him to the Kaju.  Mob justice.  What's more, by doing what he did, he tipped off the aliens about their plans which caused them to deploy their Kaju early which lead to the destruction of two mechs and the deaths of their pilots.  Because it's unlikely that they would have deployed directly against Hong Kong if that scientist hadn't tipped them off.



So what lol? You wanted everyone to have a good-guy mentality? The scientist was obviously obsessed with the Kaijus; to the point where it wouldn't matter if people died as long as he could satisfy his curiosity. This may be a flaw in his character but I don't see how it is a flaw in the movie. 



> A 50,000 foot drop isn't going to cause an object to heat up in the atmosphere.  The atmosphere is not hot and terminal velocity wouldn't cause anything to burn.  If the Kaju had achieved orbital velocity and altitude it would have made sense, but then you'd have a mech floating around in space and flying off hundreds of miles to who knows where.
> 
> Think Ironman when Tony broke the SR-71's record.  He flew straight up, hit about 10 miles, and fell right back down.



Oh wow. Contrasting a fictional mecha vs monster movie to real time physics. Thats a good one.

Derp Ironman is stupid because there is no way tony would survive a fall in a metal suit.

Derp DBZ is stupid because people cant shoot energy waves from their hands

Derp Spiderman was stupid because what happened was impossible.

Come on now.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 19, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> one of my favorites was the first time the jaegers were shown being deployed and the pilots were shown to be
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



lol yeah that was badass. That brief daytime battle between Striker Eureka and a Kaiju was badass too. There was so many badass scenes in this movie lol.

Also that scene where Mako was saved by the commander was amazing; it felt like that whole sequence was straight out of an anime.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 19, 2013)

heavy_rasengan said:


> Oh wow here come the horrible straw grasping. How are you deriving this information when there was a massive time-skip that left all of this unexplained? How do you know her grandparents were still alive? How do you know she had uncles or aunts? Did you really want Del-Toro to spend another 10 minutes explaining WHAT happened to the rest of her family lmao? Come on man use some common sense. Its safe to assume that either she had no more family; they all died during that attack or there was simply some other measure in which the commander adopted her. You are just trying to find stupid reasons to hate on this movie.



It's more fun to assume that he kidnapped her as some kind of trophy from the battlefield.  



> Did you MISS THE PART where he was DYING? Piloting the Jaeger in the first place would have probably lead to his death if he survived somehow let alone PILOTING IT ALONE. He ends up not doing anything? He was slapping around a category 5 kaiju; the category 5 kaiju had to call for help.....You also have to take in the fact that he NEVER drifted with the Australian guy before; think about how hard it must have been in the first place.



Yeah, he was dying, so he should have gone out doing something awesome and meaningful.  Taking a young healthy person with him on top of not making any real difference just made things worse.



> The talk between the Australian guy and his dad basically confirmed that he would most likely die; in fact the general impression was that they were ALL going for a suicide mission.



Yeah, exceptescapepods!



> He didn't die.



Yeah, I wondered about that.  Must have been a post credits thing.



> So what lol? You wanted everyone to have a good-guy mentality? The scientist was obviously obsessed with the Kaijus; to the point where it wouldn't matter if people died as long as he could satisfy his curiosity. This may be a flaw in his character but I don't see how it is a flaw in the movie.



Yeah, which is why I wanted some mob justice.  Instead he's hailed as a hero at the end of the film.  Asshole scientist lives another day to screw over the rest of us.



> Oh wow. Contrasting a fictional mecha vs monster movie to real time physics. Thats a good one.
> 
> Derp Ironman is stupid because there is no way tony would survive a fall in a metal suit.
> 
> ...



The thing is they tried to explain the presence of mechas from an environmental angle that fell completely flat when the mecha brutally slagged the monsters as surely as anything else would.  They shouldn't have even tried to invent a reason if they weren't going to follow it.  I suppose breaking bones and cracking the skulls of kaju didn't appeal to an audience?

As for the re-entry sequence, I'm just not going to allow that to stand.  If they hadn't made the mecha burn, there wouldn't have been a problem.  I'm not going to nit-pick whether or not the monster could have actually lifted anything with those wings and the rate at which they were flapped, but when you give an altitude of 50,000 feet in the dialogue and the only thing pulling the mecha down is good ole fashion gravity, I'm going to nitpick.

At the very least, they could have set up a zero-g fight sequence in space for us.  Then you could justify the re-entry sequence after giving us a cool fight where the Gypsy uses it's rockets for some cool, fast moves it other-wise couldn't perform.

And I'm not going to not mention the nuclear reactor thing.  That trope is used so much that people actually believe it.  Even smart people think nuclear reactors will explode.  If they get wet, they'll explode.  If they heat up and melt down, they'll explode.  If you look at them the wrong way, they'll explode.  It has to end!


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 19, 2013)

If we're going to drag science into this movie we might as well point out that the Kaiju shouldn't be able to stand up let alone move because of their gigantic size  Their bones must be at least 3 times more massive to support such weight and even then I'm not sure they could move. Del Toro did mention in an interview that he's aware of this and says that the other universe can support their size but doesn't mention how they survive on Earth.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 19, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> If we're going to drag science into this movie we might as well point out that the Kaiju shouldn't be able to stand up let alone move because of their gigantic size  Their bones must be at least 3 times more massive to support such weight and even then I'm not sure they could move. Del Toro did mention in an interview that he's aware of this and says that the other universe can support their size but doesn't mention how they survive on Earth.



If that's the case then Godzilla would have never existed. Quite frankly is not a detail that is not important.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 19, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> If that's the case then Godzilla would have never existed. Quite frankly is not a detail that is important.



I know, I was just pointing out that using science on a movie about giant monsters is useless. The purpose of the genre is to entertain.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Jul 19, 2013)

you can tell del toro had anime logic in mind when designing a lot of this stuff. Which is why i liked it  nobody thinks about where all the people went when the robots are fighting down town or when a city block is taken out. It just goes along with the flow


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 19, 2013)

Dw guys, Wesley is pure garbage. Just trash.


----------



## Muk (Jul 19, 2013)

just saw it

was awesome

loved the action, loved the mech, loved the kaiji


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2013)

It's Wesley, so take his complaints as you would a six year old's.



Inuhanyou said:


> you can tell del toro had anime logic in mind when designing a lot of this stuff. Which is why i liked it  nobody thinks about where all the people went when the robots are fighting down town or when a city block is taken out. It just goes along with the flow



Underground? They showed it.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 19, 2013)

lol

It was only a matter of time.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 19, 2013)

it's a great achievement of this movie to show this anime style action without making it look power ranger-ish in the least, which could have been the down fall of this movie.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 19, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> lol
> 
> It was only a matter of time.



What, a Superman redux?  You know what the mecha pilots did in this film that Superman didn't (apparently) do?  Go out of their way to protect people.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 19, 2013)

Was this posted?


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 20, 2013)

Saw a second time... This time in IMAX 

It was glorious


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 20, 2013)

Looks like this weekend isn't shaping out to well for this movie.


----------



## Wolfarus (Jul 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhE42Noj1Lw&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Muk (Jul 20, 2013)

soundtrack rocked 

makes me want to rewatch those giant monster movies


----------



## Edo Madara (Jul 20, 2013)

Just watched it at my local theatre. Awesome Mecha and Kaiju designs and enjoyable movie. This is old fashioned giant robots vs kaiju monsters movie with hollywood budget so don't expected complex story or anything like that, just enjoyed it for what it is.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 20, 2013)

It appears that the movie will dominate the Russian box office this weekend.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 20, 2013)

The movie does try to explain things like where people go when a Kaiju alert is on and even tries to explain the science but the latter part will never make sense, nuclear power would still be effected by an EMP yet Gipsy was'nt. There's no point in grasping at the science involving giant robots vs giant monsters sent by Aliens from another universe/dimension.

The movie was too entertain. I hope it's only Wesley who thinks like this and not others.


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 20, 2013)

Just saw it and was blown away. Absolutely enjoyed it. Hong Kong Battle was fantastic.


----------



## Muk (Jul 20, 2013)

i wished they showed the tokyo battle


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 20, 2013)

just saw it. 
I really don't know what to say. sure it was awesome. but it wasn't as awesome as I expected.


my biggest and probably only points of criticism:


-only one fight where you could see shit. the one against otachi and leatherback. by FAR the best fight in the movie.

-the last fight just felt so rushed. I mean I really expected to see a lot more of "Slattern" the lvl.5 kaiju instead I was desperately trying to see how he even looked like.

-seriously at least one full fight *on land* in* fucking daylight* like the short clip of "bladehead" vs striker eureka.

-the backstory that the kaiju are basically just biological weapons of the independance day aliens really disappointed me. I would have loved to see the kaiju have actual character. especially motherfucking "slattern" 



*Spoiler*: __ 








pretty depressing fact: the theater was only 1/3 full on the movies first weekend. seriously what is wrong with people


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 20, 2013)

people were too busy cheering zimmerman on at home to go watch the movie


----------



## PureWIN (Jul 20, 2013)

Tandaradei said:


> -seriously at least one full fight *on land* in* fucking daylight* like the short clip of "bladehead" vs striker eureka.



This is a pretty fair criticism. I was also annoyed that all of the fights took place at night / during thunderstorms / under the ocean. A lot of details were lost.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 20, 2013)

My only beef was with the independence day aliens... wtf man this shit had the same fking outcome as Independence day and that movie sucked big time.

If the Kaiju masters had a different design then it would had been better, or... where they even necessary?

Why not just being Kaiju getting outside of the rim because they liked the taste of our decaying atmosphere?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 20, 2013)

night time attacks are better in any type of battle, when US goes attacking enemies they do it at night  and inflict maximum damage.  i don't see the problem


----------



## bigduo209 (Jul 20, 2013)

Saw it and loved it! 

I don't see how anyone can say they can't keep track of the action, it's not hard to tell what's going on.

The only way you get lost in anything is when Jaegers start getting torn to shreds, but that is kind of appropriate considering the chaotic destruction that's on display.




PureWIN said:


> This is a pretty fair criticism. I was also annoyed that all of the fights took place at night / during thunderstorms / under the ocean. A lot of details were lost.


I loved the night time fights, it displayed all the lights of the city and enhances the setting where the action takes place.

Only one fight actually took place under the ocean (still amazing), and the Jaegers dealing with weather conditions was a spectacle in itself.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm glad they made Pacific Rim. Someone finally had the balls to produce something like this and I think it went pretty well in my opinion. I'm still laughing my ass off at how the government cancelled the budgeting for Jeager program only to put up a fucking wall (wtf) and get Shingeki no Kyogin'd by their stupid mistake .


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 20, 2013)

Fan o Flight said:


> I'm glad they made Pacific Rim. Someone finally had the balls to produce something like this and I think it went pretty well in my opinion. I'm still laughing my ass off at how the government cancelled the budgeting for Jeager program only to out up a fucking wall (wtf) to get Shingeki no Kyogin'd by their stupid mistake .



Just like our government. Always looking for the cheapest way possible to get rid off a problem.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 21, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> night time attacks are better in any type of battle, when US goes attacking enemies they do it at night  and inflict maximum damage.  i don't see the problem





bigduo209 said:


> Saw it and loved it!
> 
> I don't see how anyone can say they can't keep track of the action, it's not hard to tell what's going on.
> 
> ...




I have no problem with fights at night. epsecially since the best fight was the hongkong fight against otachi and leatherback.
The problem is that *every single fucking* shown fight takes places in some kind of dark environment, be it night, a storm, or the deep sea.

Why not show the full fight striker eureka vs bladehead? The 5 seconds they showed looked fucking awesome!

Why not show us coyote tango vs mr crabs?



And why the hell would they make the last fight basically the worst one of the whole movie. 
If I hadn't seen all the artwork and actionfigues of the kaiju I would have had no Idea how the last 3 kaiju even remotely looked.
Thats that made the hongkong fight so awesome. The audience and Kaiju fans had actually some time to see how the monsters look and what they can do.

even del toro himself said that people watch kaiju movies mostly to see the kaiju. oh the irony.


----------



## Buskuv (Jul 21, 2013)

There was an hour of cut content.

I'm sure it's on there somewhere.


----------



## Rivers (Jul 21, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> There was an hour of cut content.



Source on the extra 1 hour of footage?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 21, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> i don't know if the conjuring will take a spot from pacific rim, horror movies don't need big legs to make their money back.
> 
> the movie doesn't open in asia till august/september (?) so it will make a ton of dough there, and be good to go.



conjuring blew everything out the water, guess that's recognition of the work that creative team has been putting out recently.  

ripd 12 million   can we put ryan reynolds and his abs to rest now?


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 21, 2013)

Pacific Rim Box Office
Domestic- 68.2 million
Worldwide- 110.3 million

What a shame.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 21, 2013)

Enough to make a sequel I guess, so there is that.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 21, 2013)

Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> There was an hour of cut content.
> 
> I'm sure it's on there somewhere.



one extra hour  of daylight battles.


my life would be complete


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 21, 2013)

Wouldn't shock me if they cut some of the battles from the earlier days.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 21, 2013)

The movie didn't really leave room for a sequel.  For one thing, the threat the other side posed was an absolute one.  They could apparently send an exponentially larger number of Kaju each time they did so.  Where earth was running out of resources and time to build mechs, the aliens were merely picking up steam, and were probably just being methodical about their approach, rather than restricted by their means.  Earth was going to lose even if the Jaegars were never defeated in single combat.

Gel Toro didn't want a war movie, thus he made the enemy completely unbeatable in a war scenario.


----------



## PureWIN (Jul 21, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Enough to make a sequel I guess, so there is that.



Not yet, the production budget was $190 million.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 21, 2013)

PureWIN said:


> Not yet, the production budget was $190 million.



dang it, that means it just earned that production budget back.

Well it still has to go over japan and china. We can still make it!




Perverted King said:


> Just like our government. Always looking for the cheapest way possible to get rid off a problem.



Actually U.K. was supporting this action because building the walls would fill up their big fat banker pockets.
That was their more "viable" option. And look how it turned out to be, useless but for them.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 21, 2013)

it will make it before it even shows in china or japan. who knows how high it will show in japan but the predict 50-60 from china. let alone the early superticket sales, not sure how they count to the situation.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 21, 2013)

gumby2ms said:


> it will make it before it even shows in china or japan. who knows how high it will show in japan but the predict 50-60 from china. let alone the early superticket sales, not sure how they count to the situation.



They estimated 62 million from China.


----------



## Rivers (Jul 21, 2013)

Meeting the production budget doesnt equal breaking even. The ticket sales are also divided between the distributors, movie theaters/cinemas etc. not to mention advertising and promotion.

Pacific Rim will need well over 200 - maybe 300+ million to break even.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2013)

Rivers said:


> Meeting the production budget doesnt equal breaking even. The ticket sales are also divided between the distributors, movie theaters/cinemas etc. not to mention advertising and promotion.
> 
> Pacific Rim will need well over 200 - maybe 300+ million to break even.



Theater's only get like a 5% cut of ticket sales man. How much it needs to make back to break even depends on how much its ad campaign cost. 

I really hope it makes some profit, a sequel will probably happen then as I imagine this to be the type of movie that kills it on Blu-ray sales like Dredd.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 21, 2013)

not true about the 5%

it shifts from 10% in the first week, to 20% the 2nd week and so forth and so on.  I believe it caps out about 50% maybe a little more but I'm not sure.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 21, 2013)

if pacific rim had more japanese people in the cast, and it was a little more humorous


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 22, 2013)

So, I enjoyed this film very much. I liked the brief explanation at the beginning, providing definitions of the words _kaiju_ and _jaeger,_ for any viewers who may not be familiar with those terms; if they were not commonly-used words in western culture before, they most likely shall be, now.

The brief exposition at the beginning was nice for providing backstory to the events of the film, but it was slightly _too_ brief for my liking, as I would have preferred that it had been slightly longer and been more ?show? than ?tell.? However, I suppose that del Toro wished to not spend much time on the backstory of the film and instead focus on the main plot, so it was not a major drawback for me that the opening narration was so short in duration.

I like the ?drifting? aspect of the _jaegers,_ as it added a level of drama and tension to the story, although I was surprised that any internal turmoil that a pilot was experiencing would have physical results in the outside world, as happened when Mako was forced to relive her traumatic past.

The death of Yancy, Raleigh?s brother, was not a complete surprise to me, but it still did add drama and emotional turmoil to the story, and also allowed Raleigh to find a new co-pilot. Mako was an interesting character, and I did like how she was a very skilled fighter, but I do wish that Pentecost had not been so restrictive, and not allowing her to pilot a _jaeger._ I understand that he wished to protect her from danger, but she was a grown adult at that point, so it was simply wrong for him to hold her back, as he did.

When I saw that Chuck was jealous of the attention that Raleigh was receiving when the latter arrived at the base, I expected that he would be hostile toward Raleigh, but I was slightly surprised that he actually became violent, although I certainly am glad that they eventually reconciled.

I liked the two scientists, Gottlieb and Geiszler, since their interactions provided much humor in the film, and I also liked how both of their theories proved to be true by the end of the film.

Hannibal Chau was an interesting character, and I see that Ron Perlman and del Toro apparently are fond of working together, since Perlman has appeared in many of Del Toro's films, similar to how Johnny Depp has appeared in many of Tim Burton's films. However, I do wish that his role had been more significant, since he had very little screentime during the film; at least what screentime he did have was very awesome.

Toward the end, I certainly was sensing that Pentecost would sacrifice his own life, especially with the hints that he was terminally ill, so it was not entirely surprising when he died, but I was much more surprised to see Chuck die, since I had been expecting that his father, Herc, would die. On that subject, I was also worried that Raleigh and Mako would die, but I am very glad that they survived.

When _Gypsy Danger_ was falling through "The Throat," and the _Kaiju_ were watching it silently moments before it exploded, did anyone see the similarity to _Independence Day,_ when the heroes piloted the stolen vessel into the alien mothership, and the aliens were watching it silently moments before it exploded?

Why was the film set mostly in Hong Kong, as opposed to Tokyo, for example? If del Toro intended for this film to be a homage to all the various mecha and _Kaiju_ films that exist, why not set it in the country from where many of those films originated?

My one major complaint about this film was that the other two _jaegers,_ _Cherno Alpha_ and _Crimson Typhoon,_ and their respective pilots, had far less screentime than did _Gypsy Danger_ and _Eureka Striker,_ and that they were destroyed in their only major battle in the film. I understand that the other two _jaegers_ were the main mecha of the film, but it still would have been nice to not have given the other two so little time to be awesome and badass.

Overall, this film was focused very intently on the awesome battle scenes between the giant monster and machines, with character focus being only secondary, but I did appreciate how the characters felt like actual people and the conflicts of the story were not one-dimensional, without being too melodramatic or having the romance between Raleigh and Mako overshadow the mecha versus _kaiju_ elements of the film. With that being said, as a side note, Michael Bay could use this film as an example for his next _Transformers_ film, allowing the titular characters to be the main focus of the story while still providing some screentime for the human characters. I am very glad that I saw this film, and I imagine that if mecha and _kaiju_ were not in mainstream popularity in the United States before, this film shall help to make them so.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 22, 2013)

i guess there was a superficial similarity to independence day in the ending, but i thought it was more of humans doing a mirror attack on the kaijus, whereas independence day was more of a trojan horse deal.  

i mean, how many ways can humans conceive to beat aliens that are technologically superior to us?  it's like trying to think of what things look like in the 4th and 5th dimension, it's difficult to imagine how an enemy is superior to u and then how u beat them, vis a vis the definition of superiority


----------



## Castiel (Jul 22, 2013)

This probably would've been his moveset. Or at least something similar to it.

the best review

Amazing choice of pictures


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 22, 2013)

Parallax said:


> not true about the 5%
> 
> it shifts from 10% in the first week, to 20% the 2nd week and so forth and so on.  I believe it caps out about 50% maybe a little more but I'm not sure.



50%? Then why the fuck am I paying $20 for a pop corn and a soda


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 22, 2013)

America, you have disappointing results. Grown ups 2? seriously?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 22, 2013)

Not gonna read thru 1900+ posts but I'll give my 2 cents.

Hated it. Just like I hated Avatar, and for the same reason really. Flashy effects and jaw dropping visuals can't cover up a bland and uninteresting, sometimes downright stupid, plot. Avatar is basically Fern Gully with updated special effects. This movie was all spectacle and that was supposed to keep you from picking apart the gaping plotholes and innacuracies that are littered throughout it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 22, 2013)

do blue rays usually come with alternate language dubs on them? i'm definitely getting the blue ray eventually, i'm trying to watch this in japanese , i suspect it will have an effect on the viewing.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 22, 2013)

Blitzomaru said:


> Not gonna read thru 1900+ posts but I'll give my 2 cents.
> 
> Hated it. Just like I hated Avatar, and for the same reason really. Flashy effects and jaw dropping visuals can't cover up a bland and uninteresting, sometimes downright stupid, plot. Avatar is basically Fern Gully with updated special effects. This movie was all spectacle and that was supposed to keep you from picking apart the gaping plotholes and innacuracies that are littered throughout it.



i'll tell u a movie with awesome visuals and effects that much up to a great story:  Life of Pi.

Now Life of Pi is no avatar or Pacific rim visually or action wise, and i suspect the budget wasn't as big either, and the studios might not even take a chance spending 200 mill on a story that's too original.

sooo, that's my response.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 22, 2013)

I've heard good things about Life of Pi but haven't seen it yet. I'm not trying to say you can't have both, it's just that you can't go into something with special effects being your selling point. This more was a visually stunning, but the plot was something out of a lazy Saturday morning cartoon. When you start scratching your head at basic plot holes in the first 20 minutes, you can't get yourself to just enjoy the movie, and more and more pop up as the film goes on. I wound up counting at least 20 different plot holes or technical mistakes in the movie, not counting the feasability of being able to even be able to pilot a ginormous mecha in our atmosphere and gravity. And as I counted I grew to resent the movie more and more, until I realized it's like Avatar, or Transformers, or a Micheal bay movie, or a video game with great graphics but horrid gameplay. Nice to look at, but there's really nothing concrete there.


----------



## Kirito (Jul 22, 2013)

life of pi is great, it's thought provoking. it was one of the best movies to come out last season together with cloud atlas, if you wanted plot.

i don't hold the simplistic plot of pacific rim against it, since it was meant to be a summer movie.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 22, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> America, you have disappointing results. Grown ups 2? seriously?



I don't just blame Grown Ups 2 but Despicable Me 2 never missed a beat. Not to mention some parents believed this movie to be to aggressive for children yet Grown Ups 2 breast and fart jokes were better for some reason.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 22, 2013)

> Hated it. Just like I hated Avatar, and for the same reason really. Flashy effects and jaw dropping visuals can't cover up a bland and uninteresting, sometimes downright stupid, plot. Avatar is basically Fern Gully with updated special effects. This movie was all spectacle and that was supposed to keep you from picking apart the gaping plotholes and innacuracies that are littered throughout it.


*shrug*

As someone who's seen every Godzilla movie a half dozen times and is a huge fan of early mecha animes and stuff like Ultraman, it felt perfect.  Not even as a love letter to the genres but as a legitimate entry in them.

But I grant you that this is a narrow niche that many will not fall into.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 22, 2013)

Blitzomaru said:


> Not gonna read thru 1900+ posts but I'll give my 2 cents.
> 
> Hated it. Just like I hated Avatar, and for the same reason really. Flashy effects and jaw dropping visuals can't cover up a bland and uninteresting, sometimes downright stupid, plot. Avatar is basically Fern Gully with updated special effects. This movie was all spectacle and that was supposed to keep you from picking apart the gaping plotholes and innacuracies that are littered throughout it.



You hated avatar because it was pocahontas, fern gully blah blah blah.
Now tell me, is it a bad story?
If it ruined it for you only cause its a re-imagined version of certain tale then it must be very hard to please your all mighty original tastes.

If you dont like it, why dont you go and make it yourself? Or even better why dont you support a work of quality so we can actually start getting good movies and not the random bad crap such as grown ups 2 and bayformers?


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 22, 2013)

....

You think because I don't like a movie I should go out and make my own?

That is the single dumbest thing I have heard this month.

If I don't like a video game, should I go make my own?

I don't like bleach, should I make my own anime?

I don't like Kanye West, should I become a celebrity?




And I should support movies I don't like? That is the 2nd dumbest thing I've heard all month. It's people like you, who support shoddy work that gave us meet the Spartans, Epic and Disaster movie, Date movie and all the others like it. If I don't like something, why the HFIL should I give it my money? That makes absolutely no sense. And Avatar isn't just Fern Gully with updated graphics. It's a movie that completely insults the intelligence of it's audience, as like Pacific Rim does. Look at it this way.

Karate Kid and Total recall were remakes. They pretty much had the exact same story as the original, but with new characters and kinda different locations. Same plot. same story structure. Now Recall sucked balls, but Karate kid was good. Yes I knew the outcome of the movie going in, but with a remake that is to be expected. Avatar wasn't a remake, but it certainly took the plot of fern Gully/ Dance with Wolves/The Last Samurai and just put it into a lush environment.

And back to the point of my problems with Pacific Rim. It's just not a good story. And like I said, impressive visuals can't make up for a bad story. here are a few reasons why I say it's a bad story, and once again, I'm not gonna touch on the physical impossibility of a fully moving giant robot since that's like touching on how superman flies and then flies _faster_ as if he has some kind of speed control...

Jaegers fight Kaiju who are at least their size or bigger whily standing on the continental shelf but somehow the Kaiju are able to completely submerge themselves underwater when the Jaegers are just standing less that waist deep.

You drag around a giant ship to use as a bat, when you have a sword THE ENTIRE TIME! Seriously, you can see that punching it doesn't absolutely nothing, but YOU HAVE A SWORD AND DONT USE IT UNTIL YOU ARE 50K feet in the air.

Since all kaiju come out from the same portal, no one ever thought of spawn camping the place with mines/subs/Jaegers (back when there were tons of em) 1 Kaiju came out at a time for years. You can't tell me a well placed compliment of depth charges, mines, subs, and Jaegers couldn't blast them to oblivion before they even got to land?

Our Jaeger is analog, so it wasn't affected by the EMP. WHAT. THE. FUCK? So all of those helicopters towing you to seas, those computer consoles inside your Jaeger. None of those use electricity?

The feasability of keeping giant monsters out of cities with just walls. If you wall off your entire coast, then trade would just be eliminated. And since about 80% of all international trade is sent via ships still, the world economy would tank. Also, we can't even erect a giant fence around the mexican border. do you think we could build a fence sturdy enough to keep a monster at bay along the entire coastal area of every continent?

How the scientists are used to provide exposition the viewer would never know, and how it just comes out of left field from mind melding with a kaiju.

The fact that they were running out of oxygen in the upper atmosphere but were ok underwater. And before someone says 'well they closed all air vents before going into the water, that never seemed to affect them when they fought IN the water and were thrown around. they never had any water clogging issues then, which given the frequency of how much they were tossed around, you'd figure they would.

The fact that the scientists told them they needed a piece of the kaiju so they could go thru the portal, and that's why bombing ti never worked. Well they just held onto a piece of it and jumped thru. But when they ejected, they had no piece of the kaiju, so the portal shouldn't work. Unless the portal either 

A) stays open for a given time after a Kaiju goes thru. which if that's the case they shoulda just unloaded tons of nukes into it whenever a kaiju appears or 

B) It only needs a Kaiju for the return trip. Which we've never seen a kaiju take. So how would they know the portal would allow them entry? How did they deal with decompression sickness, which should have been fatal?




Oh, and the point you made about not liking a movie and I should go out and make my own? I've made a lot....



This might seem nitpicky, like I'm analyzing  the movie too much, but when a story leaves itself open like this I can't help but notice these things. Some people will say 'well then you're impossible to please' or 'it's just a stupid popcorn flick' but that doesn't excuse it. A bad movie is a bad movie. And this is usually the case nowadays with movies that rely on special effects and have a sci-fi vibe. They create a massive world for you to awe at and think you won't notice the plotholes in them. Star Wars did it. Star Trek did it. And countless ones after them did it.

So that's an essay telling why i didn't like the movie. Might be rambling there a bit, but that's it. feel free to limit your response to 1 sentence bashing me for having an opinion...


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 22, 2013)

So basically complaining about a popcorn movie not having a strong story and about rule of cool?Is asking to enjoy a movie for the action too much?

Not saying you can't hate a movie but the reasons just don't feel right. The movie is a love letter to the mecha and kaiju genres, you may not be into those but that's basically what this movie is. Giant robots vs giant monsters, science does'nt make sense here, rule of cool dominates and plot is'nt going to go above save the world from alien invaders sending giant monsters using giant robots.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 22, 2013)

Blitzomaru said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>movie about 300feet monsters fighting 300 feet aliens from another dimension
>complaining about logic and plot
>writing angry wall of text


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 22, 2013)

It's not angry wall of text. it's explaining why I don't like it. Cause it seems that you can see a movie and say 'awesome 10/10' and no one gives that any thought but if you say you didn't like it, you suddenly have to explain yourself.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 22, 2013)

Blitzomaru said:


> It's not angry wall of text. it's explaining why I don't like it. Cause it seems that you can see a movie and say 'awesome 10/10' and no one gives that any thought but if you say you didn't like it, you suddenly have to explain yourself.




the problem is you are basically criticizing a Kaiju movie for being a Kaiju movie.


There is not a single Kaiju movie out there that is logic in any way.
There is (most likely) not a single Kaiju movie out there that doesn't have mediocre plot and silly characters.

Everybody knows that and nobody gives a fuck about it.
Why?
Because all you want to see when watching Godzilla or Pacific Rim is monsters fucking shit up.




So when Kaiju movies are obviously something you either simply don't like or/and something you don't understand (which is not a bad thing, not everybody watched the shit out of godzilla in his/her childhood) why do you even care?

It's like going into a sportsbar and saying "I hate soccer because -insert things that define soccer-".


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 22, 2013)

i wouldn't call them plot holes, but this movie does ask the viewer to fill in the blanks for alot of parts. And if you are a person that can , or don't care to cause u just want a summer action flick ,then you can like the movie.  But if you can't or don't want to fill in the blanks, u might not like it.

eg the previous poster asked "how did pentercost come to be mako's 'father'? "  
this is a question del toro left blank and most of us can either fill it with a trope or make some logical leap to answer it while leaving it out of the movie, or we just don't care.  
but some of us may have a problem with that and can't accept it. 

in light of that, I definitely think most of these plot "holes " were purposely then.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 22, 2013)

Blitzomaru said:


> You drag around a giant ship to use as a bat, when you have a sword THE ENTIRE TIME! Seriously, you can see that punching it doesn't absolutely nothing, but YOU HAVE A SWORD AND DONT USE IT UNTIL YOU ARE 50K feet in the air.



I figured the sword was too fragile to fight head to head with and the fact that it was wrist mounted made it inflexible.  Not really a good weapon.  Good for a surprise, but not for the ground and pound battles that were the film's staple.



> They create a massive world for you to awe at and think you won't notice the plotholes in them. Star Wars did it. Star Trek did it. And countless ones after them did it.



Unfortunately, Pacific Rim doesn't even have that.  The world is not massive and despite the size of the monsters, the conflict is very small in scale. The film pretty much wraps everything up neatly.  There's no more monsters and all the mecha have been destroyed.  The setting is finished.  All the characters lost their defining purpose in life, fighting the monsters, studying the monsters, selling the monsters.

There's nothing.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 22, 2013)

Tandaradei said:


> the problem is you are basically criticizing a Kaiju movie for being a Kaiju movie.
> 
> 
> There is not a single Kaiju movie out there that is logic in any way.
> ...



maybe matthew broderick's godzilla is the answer to that, but most people hated that movie for deviating from their expectations.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Jul 22, 2013)

Tranquil Fury said:


> So basically complaining about a popcorn movie not having a strong story and about rule of cool?Is asking to enjoy a movie for the action too much?
> 
> Not saying you can't hate a movie but the reasons just don't feel right. The movie is a love letter to the mecha and kaiju genres, you may not be into those but that's basically what this movie is. Giant robots vs giant monsters, science does'nt make sense here, rule of cool dominates and plot is'nt going to go above save the world from alien invaders sending giant monsters using giant robots.



^^This

Its like somebody watching The Raid, Legend of the Drunken Master, Dragons Forever etc and complaining that the story sucked and there were plot holes. Well no shit; they are martial arts movies. You must gauge movies by their genre. If you don't like the genre; then pray tell why you even watched it? I'm not going to watch the Notebook for actions setpieces and then complain that there was no action and that there was too much romance. Thats just stupid and thats essentially with Blitz is arguing.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 22, 2013)

> the previous poster asked "how did pentercost come to be mako's 'father'? "
> this is a question del toro left blank and most of us can either fill it with a trope or make some logical leap to answer it while leaving it out of the movie, or we just don't care.
> but some of us may have a problem with that and can't accept it



He saved her and adopted her?Or if you want, she just treats him like a father figure and he treats her like his own daughter?This is'nt something that needs expanding upon.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 22, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Blitzomaru said:


> ....
> 
> blah, blah blah blah






Boring long post, so I skimmed it.

In conclusion, you can do wathever the fck you want. But if you go on a thread of a movie that people love and you just walk in like a pedantic bitch. Dont expect to not get opposed.

Just saying =/

Now I know there are crap quality movies in story telling like Bayformers and there its cool and fun to hate.
However pacific rim gave us a good story that was coherent and made sense on its own. Something very rare in this days and the very least we could do is give it our support.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 22, 2013)

PACIFIC RIM 2 IS COMING

I'M SO FUCKING HYPE

I didn't think this would happy. Thank god for the rest of the world.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 22, 2013)

here

Don't know why people haven't picked up on this.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 22, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> here
> 
> Don't know why people haven't picked up on this.




Final fight:
Gipsy 2.0 VS Kaiju/Gipsy Cyborg Jaeger



count me in


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 22, 2013)

Yeah I just found out the same article. Though here doesn't say the sequel has been green lit-ed or something.



> *Guillermo del Toro Says ‘Pacific Rim’ Sequel Would Feature Jaeger/Kaiju Hybrid*
> 
> Will we get to see Pacific Rim 2? It’s too early to say. The film is underperforming by most standards in North America, but it’s doing much better internationally with many major markets – such as China and Japan – yet to open. So while Guillermo del Toro‘s monster vs. robot movie might miss $100 million domestically, it could potentially triple that number overseas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 22, 2013)

go japan. we believe in you!


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 22, 2013)

To be honest. Not hyped about the Kaiju/Jaeger hybrid but then again they do have enough Kaiju DNA to make their own. I just think a second film with Jaegers and the possible incoming threat of Kaiju attacks has potential after the events of the first movie. What are politicians views about Jaegers now? Did countries close to the Atlantic region like Africa, Spain and UK decided to build Jaegers of their own? etc.

Gipsy 2.0 is a sure given and Striker Eureka was basically obsolete so it wouldn't shock me to see it rebuilt. Cherno Alpha and Crimson Typhoon were disappointing but we could see these Jaegers evolve and of course the possibility of a Mexican Jaeger with 2 convicts has all sorts of potential. I'll wait and see how they come up with the Jaeger/Kaiju hybrid but for some reason the idea doesn't really get my attention.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 22, 2013)

Come on rest of the world, we have to make up for the U.S's fuck up in the box office, especially Japan who could really help this movie.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 22, 2013)

it seemed like all this drifting with the alien business left the door open to fighting the aliens using the alien brain.  i don't know what need the aliens would have to use the jaeger tech to fight humans, i mean they have better technology already


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 22, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> it seemed like all this drifting with the alien business left the door open to fighting the aliens using the alien brain.  i don't know what need the aliens would have to use the jaeger tech to fight humans, i mean they have better technology already



leatherback + plasmacannon

and who cares about what the aliens need. I know what the audience needs and that's a Cyborg Kaiju


----------



## Njaa (Jul 22, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> it seemed like all this drifting with the alien business left the door open to fighting the aliens using the alien brain.  i don't know what need the aliens would have to use the jaeger tech to fight humans, i mean they have better technology already



I dunno _Striker_ as a mark 5 was shitting on most Kaiju and even after an ambush was still able to fight a cat 5 Kaiju to a draw, even if said Kaiju completely dwarfed it. In fact given the stats Jaegers > Kaiju. Plenty of incentive to incorporate Jaeger tech with the Kaiju's.


----------



## Sage (Jul 23, 2013)

So what was the point of the movie again?

That Australia and 'Murica makes 'quality' robots while the communist countries makes second rate fodder robots? something tells me Russia and China might not see this movie so favorably 

The commies together could barely handle a Cat 4 Kaiju while the Australian and Murican robots went on to fight a couple Cat 4's and a 5 and eventually leading Murica to save the world.

There should have been a Japanese mech as a top tier, after all mechs are basically their specialty when it comes to sci-fi.

The movie was entertaining, the scene with young Mako being saved by Stacker was one of the most powerful moments in cinema I have ever experienced in a while. That kid acted the shit out of that scene.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 23, 2013)

At the end of the day it was Muricas Jaegar that saved the day  

 Alpha got fucked up pretty bad. And I would have guess the Crimson Typhoon was gonna be beast since it was piloted by Triplets and the deeper the bond the better you fight.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 23, 2013)

SolidusSnake said:


> So what was the point of the movie again?
> 
> That Australia and 'Murica makes 'quality' robots while the communist countries makes second rate fodder robots? something tells me Russia and China might not see this movie so favorably
> 
> ...



The movie dominated in Russia. It opened this past weekend. It was just a horrible strategy and the Jaeger pilots weren't prepared to face these Kaijus.

I agree the scene with Mako as a child was the best scene of the movie. The Japanese Jaeger was the one that saved her and is now retired but honestly I don't see why it wasn't used in the movie.


----------



## Suigetsu (Jul 23, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> The movie dominated in Russia. It opened this past weekend. It was just a horrible strategy and the Jaeger pilots weren't prepared to face these Kaijus.
> 
> I agree the scene with Mako as a child was the best scene of the movie. The Japanese Jaeger was the one that saved her and is now retired but honestly I don't see why it wasn't used in the movie.



Coyote Tango and Gypsy Danger should had gone at the end, Striker Eureka should had been kept incapacitated.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 23, 2013)

Suigetsu said:


> Coyote Tango and Gypsy Danger should had gone at the end, Striker Eureka should had been kept incapacitated.



haters


----------



## Kenshi (Jul 23, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> The movie dominated in Russia. It opened this past weekend. It was just a horrible strategy and the Jaeger pilots weren't prepared to face these Kaijus.
> 
> I agree the scene with Mako as a child was the best scene of the movie. The Japanese Jaeger was the one that saved her and is now retired but honestly I don't see why it wasn't used in the movie.



because it didn't have radiation shielding.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 23, 2013)

Kenshi said:


> because it didn't have radiation shielding.


True. But Gipsy was also nuclear and got upgraded. I don't see why the could make a few adjustments or anti-radiation suits. Or he could have used it for the final mission after all Pentecost was going to die regardless and he could pilot a Jaeger solo and the other pilot could have died with his dad.

The movie has 3 big markets left which are China (July 31st) and Brazil & Japan (August 9th). This weekend the only movie that comes out is The Wolverine which will take the #1 spot but hopefully some fans in the US turn to Pacific Rim as a second option. Red 2 and R.I.P.D are considered flops at this point.

The other thing to consider is that Universal is now partnered with Legendary and Legendary takes Pacific Rim with it. Universal might have a say whether it wants a sequel or not. Universal is the first company to reach 1 billion in profit this year and in record time.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 23, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> 50%? Then why the fuck am I paying $20 for a pop corn and a soda



cause most people only see a film the first week or 2 and if you make it to week 5, unless you're like the smash of the year, your audience is super small.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 23, 2013)

Moved to 5th place on Monday. Surprised Pacific is over Red 2 after one weekend. Who knows maybe good word of mouth can actually make this movie 4th-5th this weekend. 

Also reports say that late numbers for Pacific Rim came in and actually made more money worldwide this weekend than originally reported.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 23, 2013)

Domestic:	 $70,334,709	   38.9%
+ Foreign:	 $110,300,000	   61.1%
= Worldwide:	 $180,634,709	 


with a budget of 190 million and china and japan yet to come it looks pretty good.



Njaa said:


> I dunno _Striker_ as a mark 5 was shitting on most Kaiju and even after an ambush was still able to fight a cat 5 Kaiju to a draw, even if said Kaiju completely dwarfed it. In fact given the stats Jaegers > Kaiju. Plenty of incentive to incorporate Jaeger tech with the Kaiju's.



^this

_Striker Eureka_ completely dominated lvl3 Kaiju and would have killed _Otachi_ in about 20 seconds if it wasn't for _Leatherback_ using his EMP to interrupt the missiles


----------



## dream (Jul 23, 2013)

Glad to see that the movie will have made at least as much as its budget though it really deserved to have made quite a bit more.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 23, 2013)

^ luckily the film wasn't panned by critics.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 24, 2013)

hopefully more people go and see it. good movie deserves more


----------



## Njaa (Jul 24, 2013)

Hopefully it makes enough for a sequel to be greenlit.


----------



## Slice (Jul 24, 2013)

MCTDread said:


> ^ luckily the film wasn't panned by critics.



Studios wont care what critics say.

If it has shit reviews but prints money: Make a sequel
If it has great review but nobody watches it: Forget it ever existed and do a sequel to something else.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 24, 2013)

This movie is doing good internationally, it will probably get a sequel. If this movie and Godzilla do really good, it could open the floodgates to more japanese inspired Hollywood films.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 24, 2013)

I do want more Japanese films since they feel fresh. The old American action or comedy movies are starting to get a little stale.


----------



## Muk (Jul 24, 2013)

i hope del torro does a computer game in between the 2 movies 

or at least give the lore/world building he's done to the dev company so they can fill in the whole background stuff xD

leave the action all to the movie and do the drama stuff in the game or comic


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 24, 2013)

Slice said:


> Studios wont care what critics say.
> 
> If it has shit reviews but prints money: Make a sequel
> If it has great review but nobody watches it: Forget it ever existed and do a sequel to something else.



Wow.... No wonder we get so many sequals to shit movies.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 24, 2013)

Slice said:


> Studios wont care what critics say.
> 
> If it has shit reviews but prints money: Make a sequel
> If it has great review but nobody watches it: Forget it ever existed and do a sequel to something else.



This movies like Bayformers, Resident Evil and like get sequels afterall, quality means nothing, it's the money they make, as long as there are enough people willing to pay and thus big money involved, they'll keep churning out more shit.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 24, 2013)

> Studios wont care what critics say.



Yes they do.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 24, 2013)

no they care if what critics say hurt sales

but critics shit talk all the summer hits and they still made a lot of money


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2013)

Critics only come in if the movie isn't a box office smash. Then they might get some consideration if it wasnt a total flop as critical acclaim usually means more people will check it out over time.


----------



## Kenshi (Jul 24, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> True. But Gipsy was also nuclear and got upgraded. I don't see why the could make a few adjustments or anti-radiation suits. Or he could have used it for the final mission after all Pentecost was going to die regardless and he could pilot a Jaeger solo and the other pilot could have died with his dad.



Gipsy was a mark 3. Maybe it originally had radiation protection. The upgrades where weapon only if I recall.

Either way It would be cool to see other robots! Tacit Ronin Looked bad-ass.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 25, 2013)

Kenshi said:


> Gipsy was a mark 3. Maybe it originally had radiation protection. The upgrades where weapon only if I recall.
> 
> Either way It would be cool to see other robots! Tacit Ronin Looked bad-ass.



just wait until we'll get to see the sequel 


mark-5 and mark-6 jaegers incoming.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jul 25, 2013)

^ PR in a nutshell


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 25, 2013)

Tandaradei said:


> just wait until we'll get to see the sequel
> 
> 
> mark-5 and mark-6 jaegers incoming.



Category 5 and above Kaijus as well


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 25, 2013)

I just wanna see a Kaiju Jaegar hybrid


----------



## Mider T (Jul 25, 2013)

Fluttershy said:


> ^ PR in a nutshell



A few weeks too late there bub.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 25, 2013)

When Chuck expressed doubt about being compatible with Pentecost after his father was wounded, and Pentecost responded, "you are your father's son, you'll be fine," was Pentecost implying that he had piloted a _jaegar_ with Herc in the past? That is what I inferred from that line.


----------



## ghstwrld (Jul 26, 2013)

_Pacific Rim is available to preorder at Amazon!





With awesome cover art! 




The whole gang's on there!_


----------



## Kenshi (Jul 26, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> Category 5 and above Kaijus as well



and......

Hybrid Kaiju/Jaeger!


----------



## Oceanus (Jul 26, 2013)

After all the hype, I was expecting alot from this movie. The verdict...it didn't deliver.

I like the female actor, but the male actor was terrible. The storyline was barely ok, the concept and idea was great, the visuals was barely ok, and the special effects were terrible, cheap and really low budget, at least that's how it look to me.

I give it a C+


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 26, 2013)

ghstwrld said:


> _Pacific Rim is available to preorder at Amazon!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cover needs more Cherno Alpha


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 26, 2013)

Oceanus said:


> After all the hype, I was expecting alot from this movie. The verdict...it didn't deliver.
> 
> I like the female actor, but the male actor was terrible. The storyline was barely ok, the concept and idea was great, the visuals was barely ok,* and the special effects were terrible, cheap and really low budget*, at least that's how it look to me.
> 
> I give it a C+




​


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 26, 2013)

Oceanus said:


> After all the hype, I was expecting alot from this movie. The verdict...it didn't deliver.
> 
> I like the female actor, but the male actor was terrible. The storyline was barely ok, the concept and idea was great, the visuals was barely ok, and the special effects were terrible, cheap and really low budget, at least that's how it look to me.
> 
> I give it a C+



Lol at cheap special effects. This movie make Transformers look like a Syfy movie.


----------



## Swarmy (Jul 26, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> Lol at cheap special effects. This movie make Transformers look like a Syfy movie.



I guess the giant robots just didn't seem that realistic to them


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 26, 2013)

oceanus was a little late cause he was waiting the last two years for grown ups 2, and by god he wasn't gonna let some kiddie flick like pacific rim stop him from watching.


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 26, 2013)

Finally found room in my schedule to see it. It was fun. Not the greatest movie of all time, but the fights were cool and the effects were great.

Didn't really care much for the characters, but I highly doubt they were meant to be the focus of the audience's attention. Monsters didn't come off as all that memorable in terms of design, or maybe that's just my pop-culture-oversaturated brain talking.

It was what it needed to be: a fun summer blockbuster.

Question: what was the total budget plus marketing cost of the movie? I know that they need to make at least twice the budget to cover that cost. Honestly though, I hope it makes enough overseas and maybe gets sleeper attention in the US, if only to promote original material and any future GDT projects.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Jul 27, 2013)

*Great *fucking movie. I was still shaking for no goddamn explicable reason even after the movie was finished due to pure excitement.

The weight and scale of these jaegers/kaiju are _really_ emphasized, which is much more than what I can say for something like Transformers. These things are fucking *massive*, and Guillermo Del Toro does an excellent job of accentuating that sense of overwhelming power. And unlike Transformers (I apologize for using the film again as a means of comparison, but it was bound to be coming), whose fights often involve fistfights that, for the duration of most of the battle, don't exactly matter until something of shock value is done (i.e., he just ripped its head apart), every punch, _every_ attack in Pacific Rim is portrayed to be significant; they actually do damage, instead of just drawing out the fight.

The designs of Crimson Typhoon and Cherno Alpha and their respective movesets were fucking awesome; same applies for the kaijus. Crimson Typhoon's rotating blades particularly impressed me; at times, the sheer insanity and creativity of the designs that elude standard blockbusters far too often, reminded me of anime.

However, I do have a few criticisms. Crimson Typhoon was taken down way, _way_, too quickly. It was baffling. I understand its brief defeat was to emphasize the relative power of Otachi and Leatherback, but when the aforementioned jaeger gets taken down with *one* casual hit to its cockpit, it begs the question of how pathetically weak the prior competition was before. Cherno Alpha was handled better, clearly, as it was pounding the crap out of a Category 4 Kaiju before another was required to bring it down.

Mako and her flashbacks generally annoyed me, especially with her childhood self's constant hyperventilation. The cheesiness of Stacker Pentecost emerging from his jaeger's cockpit in her eyes as some sort of Christ-like figure made me laugh, I'll admit.

Also, what the fuck was the purpose of Slattern? The strongest of them all, and it does nothing?


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 27, 2013)

^ Those were Category 4 Kaiju and Cherno Alpha got the worst of it IMO. And the fucking Category 4's were much more difficult to kill than the Category 5 in its own element. 

This film reminded me why I love the Godzilla series. Just seeing the crazy mecha kaiju action evoked feelings of awe and made me feel like a kid again and the story and characters may be critizied for not being strong but who fucking cares? We all wanted to watch it purely for the giant ass robots fighting giant ass monsters.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 27, 2013)

Slattern was insanely strong. The beast got stabbed, resisted a nuke, got stabbed in the head and was finally put down after Gipsy used its nuclear turbine to burn its insides.

I'm hoping that in the Blu-ray there is some deleted scenes with Crimson Typhoon and Cherno Alpha. Even though the movie went for two hours I felt like it could have gone another 20 minutes.


----------



## Blitzomaru (Jul 27, 2013)

Oceanus said:


> After all the hype, I was expecting alot from this movie. The verdict...it didn't deliver.
> 
> I like the female actor, but the male actor was terrible. The storyline was barely ok, the concept and idea was great, the visuals was barely ok, and the special effects were terrible, cheap and really low budget, at least that's how it look to me.
> 
> I give it a C+



Dude, I gave this movie 2 thumbs down and think it's a waste of a few hours, but one thing you cannot say about it is that the special effects are cheap. It's a beautiful looking movie. You can't take that away from it.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 27, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> *Great *...
> Also, what the fuck was the purpose of Slattern? The strongest of them all, and it does nothing?





Perverted King said:


> Slattern was insanely strong. The beast got stabbed, resisted a nuke, got stabbed in the head and was finally put down after Gipsy used its nuclear turbine to burn its insides.



You know the way the final battle was handled was actually what annoyed me the most about the whole movie.

lets have a look at the main Kaiju:


*Knifehead:* he had no fancy special abilities but he had that brutal headknife and he made it fucking work. he basically fought a tie with _gipsy danger_. a pretty impressive feat for a class 3 Kaiju.

*Leatherback:* kingin' like a kong. also the most overpowered ability of all the Kaiju. The only Kaiju who could have defeated the glorious _Striker Eureka_.

*Otachi:* She was the best. Acid spit, tail claws and fucking wings? Not to mention she basically killed both _Crimson _and_ Cherno_ with a little help from _Leatherback_, that is.


now to the final fight:

*Raiju:* can use his impressive speed to swim into sharp objects

*Scunner:* ?

*Slattern:* it's big and tanks a lot of damage, which shoult be a given for a class 5 Kaiju.


Conclusion: I would take any of the first three Kaiju over any of the final three Kaiju. (Even _Knifehead_ over _Slattern_)


----------



## Rivers (Jul 27, 2013)

Tandaradei said:


> now to the final fight:
> *Raiju:* can use his impressive speed to swim into sharp objects



And it's jaw strength at high speeds could rip off GD's arm with little resistance and with one bite - crush GD's arm in half.



> *Scunner:* ?







> *Slattern:* it's big and tanks a lot of damage, which shoult be a given for a class 5 Kaiju.



Actually, it's spinning triple tail attack launched Eureka Striker several hundred meters back, even through the pressure of the deep ocean. Busted its chassis front and back, breached its hull and downed half of all its system in one go.

Pretty crazy strength considering even Otachi's impressive tail whips, while could knock the likes of Alpha Cherno, Typhoon and Gipsy on their asses easy at sea/ground level, never damaged their internal  systems or even caused moderate damage to their Armor. 

But I do agree Otachi had the most memorable performance though.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 27, 2013)

Rivers said:


> And it's jaw strength at high speeds could rip off GD's arm with little resistance and with one bite - crush GD's arm in half.



It was a surprise attack from behind while Gipsy was fighting Scunner if I remember correctly. 
Knifehead achived the same and far more in a straight 1on1.



Rivers said:


> Actually, it's spinning triple tail attack launched Eureka Striker several hundred meters back, even through the pressure of the deep ocean. Busted its chassis front and back, breached its hull and downed half of all its system in one go.
> 
> Pretty crazy strength considering even Otachi's impressive tail whips, while could knock the likes of Alpha Cherno, Typhoon and Gipsy on their asses easy at sea/ground level, never damaged their internal  systems or even caused moderate damage to their Armor.



Otachi 207 ft. and 2690 tons
Slattern 596 ft (est.) and 6,750 tons (est.)

Even though Slatterns spinning tail attack was impressive it was nothing special regarding its size and weight, basically being twice as big as any Kaiju seen so far.

Not to forget that after its first attack it still got beat up by Striker and nearly lost both its arms. Then called for backup.


----------



## Rivers (Jul 27, 2013)

Tandaradei said:


> It was a surprise attack from behind while Gipsy was fighting Scunner if I remember correctly.
> Knifehead achived the same and far more in a straight 1on1.



Armor durability isn't reduced simply because you dont see the strike coming. 

Knifehead bit on MK-3 GD's forearm but didnt manage to crush it. While an upgraded armor of GD's arm was snapped in two while in the jaws of Raiju.



> Otachi 207 ft. and 2690 tons
> Slattern 596 ft (est.) and 6,750 tons (est.)
> 
> Even though Slatterns spinning tail attack was impressive it was nothing special regarding its size and weight, basically being twice as big as any Kaiju seen so far.



Which preformed the strongest physical attack of any Kaiju seen so far. Busting the strongest Jaeger (MK-5) down to 50% in one go. Also remember besides the chin tap Leatherback gave Striker while it was EMP'd, he had suffered no battle damage at all prior to fighting Slattern.



> Not to forget that after its first attack it still got beat up by Striker and nearly lost both its arms. Then called for backup.



Striker is just that good. Striker's physical stats outclasses Otachi completely and barring flight and acid spit, would slice and dice her no problem. Striker dead-lifted the complete weight of Otachi and tossed her away, while with one uppercut punch knocked her completely out of the water end-over-end.

Striker and Slattern are simply the strongest of their kind. They both critically wounded each other and a complete melee combo from either of them would end the other.


----------



## Kenshi (Jul 27, 2013)

ATastyMuffin said:


> However, I do have a few criticisms. Crimson Typhoon was taken down way, _way_, too quickly. It was baffling. I understand its brief defeat was to emphasize the relative power of Otachi and Leatherback, but when the aforementioned jaeger gets taken down with *one* casual hit to its cockpit, it begs the question of how pathetically weak the prior competition was before. Cherno Alpha was handled better, clearly, as it was pounding the crap out of a Category 4 Kaiju before another was required to bring it down.
> 
> Mako and her flashbacks generally annoyed me, especially with her childhood self's constant hyperventilation. The cheesiness of Stacker Pentecost emerging from his jaeger's cockpit in her eyes as some sort of Christ-like figure made me laugh, I'll admit.
> 
> Also, what the fuck was the purpose of Slattern? The strongest of them all, and it does nothing?



I think Otachi and Leatherback where specificly design to take down  Crimson Typhoon and Cherno Alpha. 

When the scientist drifted with the kaiju, he also gave them (the aliens) specific information about the strengths and weaknesses of the Jaegers.


----------



## Wesley (Jul 27, 2013)

Tandaradei said:


> Otachi 207 ft. and 2690 tons
> Slattern 596 ft (est.) and 6,750 tons (est.)



I thought they weighed hundreds of thousands of tons?


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 27, 2013)

Kenshi said:


> I think Otachi and Leatherback where specificly design to take down  Crimson Typhoon and Cherno Alpha.
> 
> When the scientist drifted with the kaiju, he also gave them (the aliens) specific information about the strengths and weaknesses of the Jaegers.



Both Leatherback and Otachi were definitely designed to take out Crimson Typhoon, Cherno Alpha and even Striker Eureka. Leatherback could shut down Crimson and Striker with its EMP and could have battle Cherno to a even match up in a physical fight since it was overpowering Gipsy before the Plasma Canons were used. The Otachi had a long and agile tail that was probably designed for Crimson Typhoon and it was proven that it works. The acid was designed to take out Cherno's armor which probably has been penetrated until that moment. Otachi's ability to fly would have given it at advantage against Striker in battle. Striker's blades are short and it would have had a hard time hitting those missiles. Both Kaijus were perfect killing machines. Add the fact that Striker Eureka, Cherno Alpha and Crimson Typhoon had 23 Kaiju kills combined when 46 attacks have been recorded at the time and the Jaegers were pretty much studied to perfection. Another possible theory is the fact that Crimson Typhoon and Cherno Alpha probably never faced Category 4 Kaijus before. Category 4 didn't to be that regular since Australia was attacked by a Category 3 before Striker Eureka was sent to the Shatterdome. I think the only reason that Gipsy was able to kill both Jaegers was the fact that it was retired for almost 6 years and it got upgrades. The Kaiju masters probably assumed it was destroyed. 

The final battle was a bit of a letdown. Personally I would have liked to see Striker and Gipsy be heavily damaged by Slattern alone after the Jaegers fought off Scunner and Raiju. The funny thing is that both Kaijus were just circling the breach and waiting. I would have just nuked both Kaijus and not the risk of damaging the Jaegers and have Striker and Gipsy take out Slattern (after Slattern heavily damaged both Jaegers).  Scunner and Raiju did a lot more damage and it should have been  Slattern in my opinion. That being said Striker Eureka seemed to have an untouchable 10-0 record. Although technically it was defeated by Leatherback, Slattern is probably the only Kaiju that has damaged it so heavily.

Also 23 Jaegers have been created and there has been 46 Kaiju attacks (plus 6 in the movie). Seems like Jaegers have killed over %50 more Kaijus than Kaijus have destroyed Jaegers but the the government still dropped the Jaeger program. Seems a little odd that they decided to build a Kaiju wall which ultimately lead to their downfall. The wall seemed to have been building for years and probably cut a lot of the Jaeger program's funding. Not to mention some Jaegers like Coyote Tango were retired and could have been just modified and not built from scratch.


----------



## MCTDread (Jul 27, 2013)

^ and that's the most troubling thing the government did in the film. How could the thought of retiring Jaegars come across their minds? Hell even Strike Eureka was retired luckily it was still in Sydney to fight off the Kaiju.

I'm surprised the Masters didn't make more Kaiju like Otachi. Forget destroying the Wall they could have just made Kaiju with wings.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 27, 2013)

Kenshi said:


> I think Otachi and Leatherback where specificly design to take down  Crimson Typhoon and Cherno Alpha.
> 
> When the scientist drifted with the kaiju, he also gave them (the aliens) specific information about the strengths and weaknesses of the Jaegers.




I doubt that. If that were true than the final 3 Kaiju would have been another Leatherback and two bigger Knifeheads.
Leatherback to disable Striker and the Knifeheads to kill Gipsy.


----------



## The Weeknd (Jul 27, 2013)

Slattern is incredibly strong, but a nuke taking him out doesn't compare him towards Godzilla from Kingdom of Monsters. Godzilla actually tanked the nuke, Slattern died.


----------



## Tandaradei (Jul 27, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Slattern is incredibly strong, but a nuke taking him out doesn't compare him towards Godzilla from Kingdom of Monsters. Godzilla actually tanked the nuke, Slattern died.



I didn't see anyone comparing Slattern to Godzilla on the last 3 pages. And Slattern was actually quite lively after taking a nuke to the face.

Not to mention that comparing Kaiju from different frachnises is useless. For example we have no idea how the nuke used against Godzilla compares with the nuke Striker Eureka used


By the way nice set you got there! Is that Kaiju fanart or kanon?


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 27, 2013)

TittyNipple said:


> Slattern is incredibly strong, but a nuke taking him out doesn't compare him towards Godzilla from Kingdom of Monsters. Godzilla actually tanked the nuke, Slattern died.



He didn't die after Striker Eureka detonated the nuke.

I do agree that Knifehead was designed for Gipsy but I doubt that works after Gipsy's upgrades.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 28, 2013)

224m WW. Needs just 176m more to be considered a success. Not even open in China and Japan yet. The rest of the world is literally carrying this movie. America I am so fucking disappoint. If this gets a sequel because it was popular everywhere but America they should make the US a Kaiju collaborator in the sequel and the rest of the world has to fight against that.


----------



## Muk (Jul 28, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> 224m WW. Needs just 176m more to be considered a success. Not even open in China and Japan yet. The rest of the world is literally carrying this movie. America I am so fucking disappoint.* If this gets a sequel because it was popular everywhere but America they should make the US a Kaiju collaborator in the sequel and the rest of the world has to fight against that.*



this del torro make it happen.

make the US the villains  or the us goverment the villains


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 28, 2013)

make obama the villain and the US jaeger a butt plugging satanist kaiju lover.

watching all this comic con coverage last week and people saying how much they love geek shit, then this movie underperforms imo domestically, i call BS on these phoney geeks


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 28, 2013)

NarutoSimpsonUltimate said:


> make obama the villain and the US jaeger a butt plugging satanist kaiju lover.
> 
> watching all this comic con coverage last week and people saying how much they love geek shit, then this movie underperforms imo domestically, i call BS on these phoney geeks



quotes self for new thread, take that world


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jul 28, 2013)

Cherno Alpha was boss .


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 28, 2013)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

